# Hoping in November - 148 testers so far, 31 BFP, 4 angel babies



## Jrepp

Some people are already out for October, so here is a November thread. Baby dust to everyone and good luck!


*November 1*
:bfp:Lauren1979:bfp:
:angel:Jokerette :angel:
:bfp:Divvy:bfp:
:witch:biscuit gal:witch:

*November 2*
:witch:Maybababy13:witch:
:witch:Literati_Love:witch:
:bfp:Americanhoney:bfp:
:witch:PnkPolkaDots:witch:

*November 3*
:witch:Krippy:witch:
:witch:Kirsty3051:witch:
:witch:Angelbump:witch:

*November 4*
:witch:Hannah.W:witch:
:witch:Alicarr74:witch:
:witch:Buttercup84:witch:
:witch:Rw7y:witch:
Rosy13
:witch:Glbaby1:witch:

*November 5*
:bfp:Sofaqueen77:bfp:
Ashleighhh
:witch:MommyCandice:witch:
:witch:Squirrel.:witch:
Captain
:bfp:Tddunn:bfp:
:bfp:Rickles:bfp:
:witch:MKAC2005:witch:
:witch:Craftybashly:witch:

*November 6*
:witch:Lii24:witch:
:bfp:BullsBabe:bfp:
:witch:Nabbz90:witch:
Boumboum
:witch:MoldyVoldy:witch:
:witch:Soulshaken:witch:

*November 7*
:witch:Beneathmywing:witch:
:witch:BBbliss:witch:
:witch:MnGmakes3:witch:
:bfp:Brandicanucks:bfp:
:witch:LittleSesame:witch:
:witch:MeaganMackenz:witch:
:bfp:BullsBabe:bfp:
:witch:Lindreed:witch:

*November 8*
:bfp:Paula08049:bfp:
:bfp:Ellie001:bfp:
:witch:Stephj25:witch:
:witch:Lindreed:witch:
:bfp:SRTbaby:bfp:
:witch:Soulshaken:witch:
:angel:JessieJ24:angel:

*November 9*
:witch:DobyForever:witch:
:witch:Lynsey82:witch:
Purplecupcake
:witch:Mrs Dragonfly:witch:
:witch:RosieB1977:witch:
:witch:Rok_USA:witch:

*November 10*
:witch:Twinklie12:witch:
:witch:RubyRainbows:witch:
:bfp:Strudel:bfp:
:bfp:Espero:bfp:

*November 11*
:witch:3Chords:witch:
:witch:Jacksonl8805:witch:
:bfp:Babers:bfp:

*November 12*
Mel28Nicole
:angel:BoobsMcGee27:angel:
:bfp:Gidge:bfp:
:witch:Hopefulfor1st:witch:

*November 13*
:witch:Rtebbe89:witch:
Bluebear1588
:bfp:Mrs W 11:bfp:
:witch:LeinzLove:witch:
:witch:Linz143:witch:
Amal Zid
:witch:Charmedkristy:witch:

*November 14*
:bfp:Sailorsgirl:bfp:
:bfp:Mrspat:bfp:
:bfp:Brunettebimbo:bfp:

*November 15*
:bfp:Anniebobs:bfp:
:witch:Biscuitgal:witch:
:bfp:Sparkles1984:bfp:
Aidensmommy1
:bfp:Leti:bfp:

*November 16*
:witch:Jrepp:witch:

*November 17*
GRGirl
Skimomma
:witch:24ttc1:witch:

*November 18*
:coffee:MrsLake2013:coffee:
:bfp:Toffee87:bfp:
WantABump7
Shannon30

*November 19*
:witch:HGsurvivor05:witch:
:bfp:CiderDonut:bfp:
:witch:Princesa7:witch:
:witch:K151:witch:
Londonbean
:witch:Rustyswife828:witch:
:bfp:Fleabaum:bfp:
:bfp:Hopin&Prayin:bfp:
:witch:K.N:witch:
:bfp:MrsRushley2013:bfp:
:bfp:Charlotte3390:bfp:

*November 20*
Flibberty87
:bfp:Hopefulfor1st:bfp:
:angel:Hopin&Prayin:angel:
:witch:PeachDaisy:witch:
:witch:Countrygirl3:witch:
:bfp:Ariandra:bfp:
:bfp:1stbeanybaby:bfp:

*November 21*
:witch:Tracdesi:witch:
:angel:Amanda111308:angel:
:bfp:Maribusta79:bfp:

*November 22*
Shelby1090
:witch:Kippykoo:witch:
:witch:Countrygirl3:witch:

*November 23*
Nini Lopez
Xs5
Savvy saver 

*November 24*
Augustbride6
:witch:KitteyKat2010:witch:
:witch:Ckelly79:witch:
Al22003
:bfp:Laelani:bfp:

*November 25*
:bfp:DenyseGiguere:bfp:
Bee Bee
Esmommy2010
:bfp:Glbaby1:bfp:

*November 26*
Pushmug7
Lijsken87
Kantny09
Saremcd
Momof3girls
:bfp:Trying4girl2:bfp:

*November 27*
Ellitigg
:bfp:Literati_Love:bfp:

*November 28*
Siyren
2moms2be
Pheadypants
:witch:Beth3107:witch:
Littleone1993
Gohan3117

*November 29*
Hanie22
Salu_34
:witch:Fabmomindc:witch:
Missranda

*November 30* 
Alicarr74
MnGmakes3
MKAC2005
Cheekygringo
Clovercandy
Pjs1982
Buttercup84
Mommyof2peas

*December 1*
DSemcho

*December 10*
Linz143

​


----------



## DSemcho

I'm just about to start my TWW for October, but I'm gonna go ahead and sign up here :)

If I end up not getting a BFP in October then I'll be testing around 24 November :)


----------



## Jrepp

There ya go!


----------



## Jokerette

I'll be testing around November 6 i think


----------



## Jrepp

Jokerette said:


> I'll be testing around November 6 i think

I'm sorry that :witch: found you. Fingers crossed for November


----------



## butterfly1808

5 days til AF shows her face, I think I'm out tho for this month, Will be trying again in November, and hopefully it will be the month, for all of us, FX for all you gals :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi thanks for starting this!
I have to work out my dates yet...
And dsemcho disappointed in you for counting yourself out of October already!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok so....if I go to a 28 day cycle that would make it 2nd November... But since I didn't ov til cd22 last clomid cycle when I conceived ds1 I should prob put myself down for November 10 (sigh, so far away!)


----------



## Jrepp

Which one would you prefer? I can always change it later.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> Which one would you prefer? I can always change it later.

Put the 10th cos we all know ill start way before then anyway :) 
At least by then ill know for sure!

I would love to conceive this month because-
* it's our wedding anniversary
* wed be 12 weeks at Xmas and would announce it then (espesh since my dad lives out of out of state)
* baby would arrive mid July which is the perfect smack bang middle of the year away from Xmas and my sons January birthday!

Seeing as I CANNOT stick to healthy diet my 2 goals for October are
* no coke until I've had at least 4 glasses of water that day
* and to walk half an hour a day

Baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Jrepp

There ya go. Those are some pretty great goals


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Cd2 is nearly over....
I hate that my ticker doesn't show correctly due to time zones! 
I think well start the serious bding on cd8....although last time I didn't ov til 21-22 so could be in for a long wait! 
Super psyched for fertile week (or 2!) to start!!


----------



## DSemcho

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hi thanks for starting this!
> I have to work out my dates yet...
> And dsemcho disappointed in you for counting yourself out of October already!

Lol I always plan ahead! Plus after 9 moths of BFN TTC with doctors help, and not getting pregnant since March 2012 it makes one doubtful. But I did get my first ovulation dip today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> Cd2 is nearly over....
> I hate that my ticker doesn't show correctly due to time zones!
> I think well start the serious bding on cd8....although last time I didn't ov til 21-22 so could be in for a long wait!
> Super psyched for fertile week (or 2!) to start!!

Just have fun while you wait lol.



DSemcho said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for starting this!
> I have to work out my dates yet...
> And dsemcho disappointed in you for counting yourself out of October already!
> 
> Lol I always plan ahead! Plus after 9 moths of BFN TTC with doctors help, and not getting pregnant since March 2012 it makes one doubtful. But I did get my first ovulation dip today :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:woohoo:


----------



## poppygirl05

I had a big dip ay 5 dpo. Never had that before


----------



## Hannah.w

Can I join ladies, I'm hoping for a bfp this month. Af is due the 7th but its my 30th on the 4th so I'm going to e testing then hoping for a birthday surprise FCC for us all xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Hannah.w said:


> Can I join ladies, I'm hoping for a bfp this month. Af is due the 7th but its my 30th on the 4th so I'm going to e testing then hoping for a birthday surprise FCC for us all xxx

Of course!


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp are you still gonna keep up with this thread since you got a BFP?


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Jrepp are you still gonna keep up with this thread since you got a BFP?

I definitely am!


----------



## DSemcho

YAY!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi Ladies,
Well due to hubby starting new job offshore we are totally out for this cycle which ends at the end of Oct so definitely joining the November thread. I will be due I think around the 24th November but will depend on ovulation etc. I am really hoping hubby's rotation doesn't change nor does he get stuck on rig or have to go back early as his rotation on and off is around 'o' dates so really worrying. x
Good luck ladies x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey Jrepp! 

I'm still managing my MC from 1/10/13, but I'd love to join? 
Could you provisionally put me in for November, 5th?

If this was a normal cycle, I would O around CD 21, and AF should arrive around 4/11/13! I doubt my cycle will revert to normal immediately, but I start with a testing date of 5/11/13, but I might need to change it!! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jrepp

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Well due to hubby starting new job offshore we are totally out for this cycle which ends at the end of Oct so definitely joining the November thread. I will be due I think around the 24th November but will depend on ovulation etc. I am really hoping hubby's rotation doesn't change nor does he get stuck on rig or have to go back early as his rotation on and off is around 'o' dates so really worrying. x
> Good luck ladies x

Do you want me to put a date or hold off for now?



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey Jrepp!
> 
> I'm still managing my MC from 1/10/13, but I'd love to join?
> Could you provisionally put me in for November, 5th?
> 
> If this was a normal cycle, I would O around CD 21, and AF should arrive around 4/11/13! I doubt my cycle will revert to normal immediately, but I start with a testing date of 5/11/13, but I might need to change it!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

I put you on


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well if you hold off I will see what this cycle brings in terms of ovulation and will update you when I get a better idea! x


----------



## Jrepp

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Well if you hold off I will see what this cycle brings in terms of ovulation and will update you when I get a better idea! x

Sounds good!


----------



## alicarr74

November 4th please!


----------



## Jrepp

alicarr74 said:


> November 4th please!

Got ya in!


----------



## maybababyin13

Can you put me in for Nov 2nd please. Although I think I may be out of the country when I O so its not looking likely :wacko:


----------



## lauren1979

I would love to join jrepp! Thanks for doing this thread. 
Testing on the first of november!


----------



## ashleighhh

Would you put me in for November 5th ill be testing if AF doesn't show. :) We're going to try smep this month, fingers crossed.


----------



## MommyCandice

im out for october so you can put me down for the 5th of November :D


----------



## Jrepp

Welcome ladies! I got you all in.


----------



## linz143

Hi I'm on the pill for another week, but after that we'll be ttc #2! Can you put me down for Nov 10th? Excited to join you ladies soon!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

linz143 said:


> Hi I'm on the pill for another week, but after that we'll be ttc #2! Can you put me down for Nov 10th? Excited to join you ladies soon!

Test date buddies lol
I have a 9 month old :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey this got moved from ttc forum to tww.... No wonder we've hardly got any testers :/


----------



## Lii24

Hey Jrepp, can you put me down for 6th November please! 
Fingers crossed this will be our month ladies! :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

linz143 said:


> Hi I'm on the pill for another week, but after that we'll be ttc #2! Can you put me down for Nov 10th? Excited to join you ladies soon!

Your daughter was born on my birthday!! ^_^

That means she is going to be one awesome little girl - cause well.. I'm awesome lol


----------



## Jokerette

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey this got moved from ttc forum to tww.... No wonder we've hardly got any testers :/

I think its supposed to be in the TWW forum since thats where people will be looking once they ovulate and are getting ready to test. We are just ahead of the game since there was a link posted in the October thread.

Jrepp are okay will admining this post even though you got a BFP in October?


----------



## linz143

Hopeful- woohoo! Test date buddies! Glad to see I'm not the only "under 1" mom ttc another. Would have started sooner, but we have a vacation coming up this month I wanted to be "ok" to drink for. Been broody since she was born!

DSemcho - Aren't all Sagittarius people awesome? Due date was in Scorpio, I was glad she held out for Sagittarius, lol. Not that I am hating on Scorpio, but all my Scorpio ex'es ruined that sign for me!

This is the first time in years I am looking forward to the witch making her debut because then it is GAME ON for ttc! Took us 9 months (11 cycles) last time, hoping we don't catch a repeat of that stress.


----------



## DSemcho

BAHAHAHA... Most Sag are awesome.... My mom is a Sag to so that's why it's debatable.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

linz143 said:


> Hopeful- woohoo! Test date buddies! Glad to see I'm not the only "under 1" mom ttc another. Would have started sooner, but we have a vacation coming up this month I wanted to be "ok" to drink for. Been broody since she was born!


We started virtually straight away, well we were ntnp but because of my pcos I was having really long cycles (first one 6 months, last one 2) so this month I am on clomid so I have a chance of ovulating monthly!


----------



## Jrepp

Jokerette said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey this got moved from ttc forum to tww.... No wonder we've hardly got any testers :/
> 
> I think its supposed to be in the TWW forum since thats where people will be looking once they ovulate and are getting ready to test. We are just ahead of the game since there was a link posted in the October thread.
> 
> Jrepp are okay will admining this post even though you got a BFP in October?Click to expand...

Got you ladies in! Yeah, I am really excited about it jokerette. Gives me something to do lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey this got moved from ttc forum to tww.... No wonder we've hardly got any testers :/
> 
> I think its supposed to be in the TWW forum since thats where people will be looking once they ovulate and are getting ready to test. We are just ahead of the game since there was a link posted in the October thread.
> 
> Jrepp are okay will admining this post even though you got a BFP in October?Click to expand...
> 
> Got you ladies in! Yeah, I am really excited about it jokerette. Gives me something to do lol!Click to expand...

Hopefully your luck rubs off on us :)


----------



## Jokerette

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey this got moved from ttc forum to tww.... No wonder we've hardly got any testers :/
> 
> I think its supposed to be in the TWW forum since thats where people will be looking once they ovulate and are getting ready to test. We are just ahead of the game since there was a link posted in the October thread.
> 
> Jrepp are okay will admining this post even though you got a BFP in October?Click to expand...
> 
> Got you ladies in! Yeah, I am really excited about it jokerette. Gives me something to do lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully your luck rubs off on us :)Click to expand...

Yeah I agree!!! :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey guys! 
So I'm 9 days post MC and I've been having quite a strong, almost painful sensation of dragging/pulling/tugging around both ovaries! 
Any ideas? I seriously doubt it's O, I've had absolutely no EWCM and I usually get that in abundance!! 

All my physical MC symptoms are long gone too, no cramping or bleeding since Sunday!!

What you guys think? 

xxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Cd6...getting excited :) 

Not sure wether to opk or not. They've never really worked for me but I've never religiously done them daily. I'm just afraid I won't see a + because I never have, ill get discouraged and ease up on the bd and miss it!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey guys!
> So I'm 9 days post MC and I've been having quite a strong, almost painful sensation of dragging/pulling/tugging around both ovaries!
> Any ideas? I seriously doubt it's O, I've had absolutely no EWCM and I usually get that in abundance!!
> 
> All my physical MC symptoms are long gone too, no cramping or bleeding since Sunday!!
> 
> What you guys think?
> 
> xxxxx


I had something similar and was told its the corpus luteal cyst in the ovary (that raises progesterone in pregnancy) dying off once its not needed but that should only be from the side you ovulated?


----------



## linz143

Hopeful - if you do opk, take one around 10 am -lunch and then another about 5 hours later. Dont take it first thing in the morning as LH levels tend to be lowest in the morning and not surge until later in the day. Also, some women only have a 12 hour surge so if you don't test twice a day you can easily miss it. I recommend it tho. The month I got pregnant I got a + opk at noon, bd that night, and I ovulated the next day. It was only cd 10 when I got the + too so much earlier than I would have thought.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well cd6 here and the bding has begun! Woot I'm excited!


Edit- correction it's 20 past midnight so it's cd7!


----------



## Hannah.w

FX everyone. I'm so hoping for a bfp it would be great to tell everyone at Xmas. 

:dust:


----------



## nabbz90

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Which one would you prefer? I can always change it later.
> 
> Put the 10th cos we all know ill start way before then anyway :)
> At least by then ill know for sure!
> 
> I would love to conceive this month because-
> * it's our wedding anniversary
> * wed be 12 weeks at Xmas and would announce it then (espesh since my dad lives out of out of state)
> * baby would arrive mid July which is the perfect smack bang middle of the year away from Xmas and my sons January birthday!
> 
> Seeing as I CANNOT stick to healthy diet my 2 goals for October are
> * no coke until I've had at least 4 glasses of water that day
> * and to walk half an hour a day
> 
> Baby dust to all xxxxxClick to expand...

FX for you! This would be a great month for me too, november would be me and my husbands anniversary of when we met! Ill join u on the half hour walk daily, ive been lacking on my exercise big time lately.


----------



## nabbz90

Please put me down for the 6th!

Has anyone been using Vitamin C complex? My SIL told me to start on it, im going to do some research as well.


----------



## MommyCandice

so this month i am going to start using ovulation test strips and I read in a post above to do one at noon and one at five, does your wee need to be held in like for a pregnancy test, and how do you know if it is positive, just if there is a line like a pregnancy test??? so confused, maybe it will line up with my chart that would be helpful. first month of charting and testing for ovulation. so happy to be doing it with you amazing ladies, i have a good feeling for this month, does anyone know how to add your ovufriend chart to your signature???


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just joined a gym! Thought I'd tempt fate and sign a contract lol


----------



## BullsBabe

Hi ladies!! CD2 for me!! Knowing this is the month for LOADS of BFP's!! :hugs:
Could you put me in for the 7th of November? Dad's birthday is 4th of November, just maybe I might be able to tell him he's going to be a grandad on his birthday :baby::wohoo:


----------



## BullsBabe

nabbz90 said:


> Please put me down for the 6th!
> 
> Has anyone been using Vitamin C complex? My SIL told me to start on it, im going to do some research as well.

C complex? Any idea why? Starting B complex on monday :)


----------



## pushmug7

i know its very early but plz add me for NOV 26th 
im just too excited :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

pushmug7 said:


> i know its very early but plz add me for NOV 26th
> im just too excited :)

Long cycles?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm really bummed cos last time I was on clomid i didn't ov til cd21-22 (when I conceived my son) we are bding already incase I do ov earlier but I hope I don't need to wait that long :/
I'm hoping the metformin will bring it up, and the fact that last time AF wasn't induced first it was started at 4 months of no AF where this time I had AF first


----------



## Jrepp

MommyCandice said:


> so this month i am going to start using ovulation test strips and I read in a post above to do one at noon and one at five, does your wee need to be held in like for a pregnancy test, and how do you know if it is positive, just if there is a line like a pregnancy test??? so confused, maybe it will line up with my chart that would be helpful. first month of charting and testing for ovulation. so happy to be doing it with you amazing ladies, i have a good feeling for this month, does anyone know how to add your ovufriend chart to your signature???

Honestly, I took just one a day at about 4 pm.



BullsBabe said:


> nabbz90 said:
> 
> 
> Please put me down for the 6th!
> 
> Has anyone been using Vitamin C complex? My SIL told me to start on it, im going to do some research as well.
> 
> C complex? Any idea why? Starting B complex on monday :)Click to expand...

I've never heard of vitamin c in ttc, but I have heard of b complex.



hopefulfor1st said:


> Just joined a gym! Thought I'd tempt fate and sign a contract lol

I want to do yoga, but don't really want yo pay for the class lol. I think I might find something on YouTube.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps. Today a lady beetle flew in my car and landed on me....they're good luck right?!


----------



## maybababyin13

CD6 for me and got my first request this month to poas for th CBFM. I dont know why but I love doing it! We're going to go with the SMEP plan also this month.


----------



## nabbz90

BullsBabe said:


> nabbz90 said:
> 
> 
> Please put me down for the 6th!
> 
> Has anyone been using Vitamin C complex? My SIL told me to start on it, im going to do some research as well.
> 
> C complex? Any idea why? Starting B complex on monday :)Click to expand...

From what i read C complex can cause miscarriage :wacko: maybe she got the two confused..what does the B complex help?


----------



## nabbz90

I just bought me some preseed from walmart, im not sure if i need it desperately but it cant hurt to use it right?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nabbz90 said:


> I just bought me some preseed from walmart, im not sure if i need it desperately but it cant hurt to use it right?



It's good but the recommended dose is overkill, halve it.


----------



## Jrepp

Did I get everyone in, and on the right day? I am tired and can't seem to concentrate very well!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies, may I join in?:wave: I'm looking at November 15th for the next test date.

Congratulations Jrepp on your recent good news! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> Did I get everyone in, and on the right day? I am tired and can't seem to concentrate very well!

Looks good!! Can't wait to get to it!


----------



## Jokerette

I've never heard of taking C complex for TTC.... I think she should take B complex if she's trying to lengthen her luteal phase


----------



## maybababyin13

Cd7 and I got a high reading on the CBFM this morning so going to start the SMEP today!


----------



## Siyren

I'm signing up here- this month is very unlikely- will be testing November 28th if so x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey guys!
How's everyone doin? 

I'm currently CD12 after a MC, I've an abundance of CM today, not EW, but cloudy/creamy... I think I might be gearing up to O!!! 

I've told DH that I've no idea what's in store for us this month, and that I might be giving him a hours notice for BDing, he's grand with that! :thumbup:

Then again I might now O at all, I can usually pinpoint O by EWCM, usually on cd 19/20/21 (ish), so it appears to be kicking off a little early this month! 

I've ordered 2 twin packs of ClearBlue Digi's, 25 IC's, 30 OPKs and a BBT thermometer, and preseed!! :haha:

So far I got the preseed, ClearBlues and the ICs!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sofa I'm sorry for your losses, I hope your sticky bean bfp happens soon:hugs: Fingers crossed that you O soon, too :)

I've made an appointment with a gyno to see what's going on with me end and DH has agreed to do a SA. Only trouble is I have no idea where for him to get a SA done. Hopefully calling our doctor will send us in the right direction, health insurance seems to play dumb when I ask - go figure. The past few cycles I've been using internet cheapy opk's, this cycle I think I may throw in the price and buy digital so there's no mistaking when O is happening. And I don't plan on taking "no" as an answer when it comes to bd'ing during fertile time:grr:, I told DH we've missed :sex: during O time long enough - we're doing it this time!


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Can I join? I'll be due next AF on the 5th of November. I'll try to hold off testing till then, but knowing what I'm like I'll probably start testing on 5dpo or something equally ridiculous like that! I am seriously addicted to POAS!

This is our first cycle trying for number two and I am overly excited about it. I have been trying OPKs the last few pill-free cycles (getting ready for the real deal), but they they never show a line! I've only had one show a positive before. I know I ovulate because my temperature shoots and stays up and I also get lots of EWCM. I don't really get it. Maybe I bought a bad batch. I think I'll buy a better brand this time.

Jrepp congrats on your recent BFP, hopefully it'll be contageous! 

x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Sofa I'm sorry for your losses, I hope your sticky bean bfp happens soon:hugs: Fingers crossed that you O soon, too :)
> 
> I've made an appointment with a gyno to see what's going on with me end and DH has agreed to do a SA. Only trouble is I have no idea where for him to get a SA done. Hopefully calling our doctor will send us in the right direction, health insurance seems to play dumb when I ask - go figure. The past few cycles I've been using internet cheapy opk's, this cycle I think I may throw in the price and buy digital so there's no mistaking when O is happening. And I don't plan on taking "no" as an answer when it comes to bd'ing during fertile time:grr:, I told DH we've missed :sex: during O time long enough - we're doing it this time!

Hey Mrs Dragonfly,
I've also an appointment with a consultant on 8/11/13 for tests etc
I work in the hospital where she is based and occasionally run into her on the corridor, so I'm hoping of she sees me often enoughmshe might try and bring me in sooner!!

I'm gonna keep trying in the meantime, I might not even have completed a full cycle by then!

I've give DH plenty of notice re BDing! Last month we managed to BD for about 10 days in a row.... I did have to explain to him the reason behind the need for so much BDing, etc etc and I think once he understood more about the process then he was more on board! 

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I'll be due next AF on the 5th of November. I'll try to hold off testing till then, but knowing what I'm like I'll probably start testing on 5dpo or something equally ridiculous like that! I am seriously addicted to POAS!
> 
> This is our first cycle trying for number two and I am overly excited about it. I have been trying OPKs the last few pill-free cycles (getting ready for the real deal), but they they never show a line! I've only had one show a positive before. I know I ovulate because my temperature shoots and stays up and I also get lots of EWCM. I don't really get it. Maybe I bought a bad batch. I think I'll buy a better brand this time.
> 
> Jrepp congrats on your recent BFP, hopefully it'll be contageous!
> 
> x

I think BnB is really a POAS anonymous site in disguise :haha: Fingers crossed, Squirrel! What opk's did you use? If no line showed I would say it was a bad batch :( I have the wondfo internet cheapy ones and I noticed as I neared the end of the package a lot of my strips look like they went through a shredder before being sent out. At least you know you ovulated for sure!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey Mrs Dragonfly,
> I've also an appointment with a consultant on 8/11/13 for tests etc
> I work in the hospital where she is based and occasionally run into her on the corridor, so I'm hoping of she sees me often enoughmshe might try and bring me in sooner!!
> 
> I'm gonna keep trying in the meantime, I might not even have completed a full cycle by then!
> 
> I've give DH plenty of notice re BDing! Last month we managed to BD for about 10 days in a row.... I did have to explain to him the reason behind the need for so much BDing, etc etc and I think once he understood more about the process then he was more on board!
> 
> xxxxx

That's excellent you work in the same hospital as your consultant! Hope she gets you in sooner :) I agree on trying in the meantime, I'm thinking it would be funny to be able to cancel my appointment as I'll be due for af(read bfp) a few days before the appoitnemtn!

Wow, that's determination! I don't think I could do 10 days in a row. DH feels like it gets over done if we just go every other day :haha: So great that your husband gets on board when he knows the process, mine is still uncertain of the science factors and is trying to now know lol


----------



## squirrel.

Mrs Dragonfly - I just bought them on Amazon, they're green and incredibly narrow! I too wondered about them being defective, but I had a positive one time. I think I'll buy the clearblue ones with the smiley face on them, strange, but they make me smile. 

x


----------



## angelbump

Ill be testing around the 3rd november if af doesnt show :) 
Fingers crossed x


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey guys!
> How's everyone doin?
> 
> I'm currently CD12 after a MC, I've an abundance of CM today, not EW, but cloudy/creamy... I think I might be gearing up to O!!!
> 
> I've told DH that I've no idea what's in store for us this month, and that I might be giving him a hours notice for BDing, he's grand with that! :thumbup:
> 
> Then again I might now O at all, I can usually pinpoint O by EWCM, usually on cd 19/20/21 (ish), so it appears to be kicking off a little early this month!
> 
> I've ordered 2 twin packs of ClearBlue Digi's, 25 IC's, 30 OPKs and a BBT thermometer, and preseed!! :haha:
> 
> So far I got the preseed, ClearBlues and the ICs!!!!

I'm doing good. Sometimes I have a mini panic attack, but I have a Drs. appointment for nerve blocks Monday and my doctor is going to do my pregnancy confirmation. I'll be 5 weeks, so hopefully she can do a scan and see if there is one or two babies in there. My Ob intake appointment is still 4 weeks away!



squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I'll be due next AF on the 5th of November. I'll try to hold off testing till then, but knowing what I'm like I'll probably start testing on 5dpo or something equally ridiculous like that! I am seriously addicted to POAS!
> 
> This is our first cycle trying for number two and I am overly excited about it. I have been trying OPKs the last few pill-free cycles (getting ready for the real deal), but they they never show a line! I've only had one show a positive before. I know I ovulate because my temperature shoots and stays up and I also get lots of EWCM. I don't really get it. Maybe I bought a bad batch. I think I'll buy a better brand this time.
> 
> Jrepp congrats on your recent BFP, hopefully it'll be contageous!
> 
> x

If the opk's never got a line I would say they were busted. I preferred he clearblue digital opk (not the advanced one). It was easy to take, and took the guest work out of analyzing.

Thank you!



Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs Dragonfly,
> I've also an appointment with a consultant on 8/11/13 for tests etc
> I work in the hospital where she is based and occasionally run into her on the corridor, so I'm hoping of she sees me often enoughmshe might try and bring me in sooner!!
> 
> I'm gonna keep trying in the meantime, I might not even have completed a full cycle by then!
> 
> I've give DH plenty of notice re BDing! Last month we managed to BD for about 10 days in a row.... I did have to explain to him the reason behind the need for so much BDing, etc etc and I think once he understood more about the process then he was more on board!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> That's excellent you work in the same hospital as your consultant! Hope she gets you in sooner :) I agree on trying in the meantime, I'm thinking it would be funny to be able to cancel my appointment as I'll be due for af(read bfp) a few days before the appoitnemtn!
> 
> Wow, that's determination! I don't think I could do 10 days in a row. DH feels like it gets over done if we just go every other day :haha: So great that your husband gets on board when he knows the process, mine is still uncertain of the science factors and is trying to now know lolClick to expand...

You gotta keep it spicy!


----------



## beneathmywing

November 7 for me.. FX!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sore boobs today- but up high like on the side of the boob level with armpits.
Could that be a sign of approaching ov?
I'm anovulatory so no idea of signs. It's cd9 I took my last clomid pill a few hours ago, last time I took it I didn't ov til cd21.


----------



## nabbz90

Jrepp said:


> Did I get everyone in, and on the right day? I am tired and can't seem to concentrate very well!

NO! lol, put me down for the 6th please :)

congrats on ur BFP btw!


----------



## linz143

Hopeful - could be but I always seems to get sore bbs after ovulation. And therefore I always assume its cause I'm preggo, lol.But could just be a good sign that things are doing their job.


----------



## nabbz90

I agree with linz, last month was my first month trying and after O i could swear i was prego cuz how sore and massive they had become..im on day 2 and they are not nearly as sore and deflating lol I guess I never rlly paid attention to my body before


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry Nabbz!! I thought I had you in. Beneathmywing, I got you in as well. How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## linz143

Super excited here! Only 5 more pills till I'm off them for good! Well or at least until the next kiddo is born!


----------



## nabbz90

Cant wait to get off AF! Just bought a basal therm with a chart, preseed, and opks! Hope this is a good month! 

What did u do jrepp last month to help u?


----------



## Jrepp

nabbz90 said:


> Cant wait to get off AF! Just bought a basal therm with a chart, preseed, and opks! Hope this is a good month!
> 
> What did u do jrepp last month to help u?

Honestly, I have no idea. I had to get an advanced clear blue digital opk because Walmart was out of my usual one. I got 6 days of flashing smilies on there before finally getting a solid smile. I actually went out and bought the target brand regular opk to try to confirm opk results and once I got a positive on the regular I peed on the digital. I has a nerve block injected into my vaginal area about 4 days before my positive opk. We bd every other day for about 2 weeks, which happened to be about 11 hours before ovulation, and then again about 18 hours after ovulation. I did have some ovulation spotting.

I was really sick and wound up taking a Benadryl about a day before ovulation. After ovulation I didn't really stress about it. I figured I was definitely out for the month and just kinda kept temping. The day after ovulation until 4dpo, I had a pinching cramp start by my right hip, and as the days progressed the sensation of pinching and muscle spasms traveled down the length of where my tubes would be. 5dpo the sensation was gone. 6 and 7dpo it felt like something was digging into my side. At either 4 or 5 dpo I started getting really bizarre dreams and my temp spiked at 7dpo. Took a test at 9dpo and it was negative. Got up the next morning cause I had to pee really bad. Saved the pee in a Tupperware bowl that i had just bought from the dollar store and ran to the grocery store. I got a frer and took it when I got home and the line appeared about 30 seconds into the test. Got the first positive at 10dpo, and AF wasn't due for 6 days based on previous cycle and estimates. 11 dpo and 12 dpo the line was darker, 13 dpo positive digital (took about 5 minutes to pop up) 14 dpo positive digital within seconds of taking the test.


----------



## squirrel.

Sore boobs are such an annoying symptom because they could mean anything! I had sore boobs one cycle throughout my whole period. Another cycle it started at ovulation and lasted till my period and other times it's a sign my period is on it's way. Ironically the only time I haven't noticed sore boobs was when I was pregnant, they weren't sore at all then! 

x


----------



## squirrel.

I finally got a line on an OPK, it's not a positive, it's about half the darkness of the control line, but it's a start :) I never had that on the other ones. I'm using a batch I was sent free with my BBT thermometer. Very excited they may work this cycle. 

x


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck!


----------



## linz143

Wooohoo squirrel! Fxd they work for you! You will probably get a nice build up to a positive!


----------



## Captain

AF arrived today so if all goes to plan I should be testing around the 5th or the 6th next month but we'll see. Husband is home Tuesday but only home for a week before he goes back to work and I might not o before he leaves. Fingers crossed!


----------



## squirrel.

Fingers crossed for you captain. 

Linz - I'm hoping for progression! Going to take a test every day at lunch time at work. Not ideal, as I'd like to keep them to see the progression, but as I work as a teacher I don't like the idea of putting a used OPK in my classroom, even if it's hidden away in my bag :) feels strange! I've heard between 10am and 4pm are the best times to take them, but I work from 7:30am till 6:30pm, so will have to make do with my lunch break.

x


----------



## linz143

Most likely 1 will be fine! My opks (and most women, too) are positive for 1-2 days. Ita only if you notice that you're ovulating without getting a positive that you might try twice a day, as the surge might only be 12 hours long.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh. Climbing on over to November :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

squirrel. said:


> I finally got a line on an OPK, it's not a positive, it's about half the darkness of the control line, but it's a start :) I never had that on the other ones. I'm using a batch I was sent free with my BBT thermometer. Very excited they may work this cycle.
> 
> x


I did too and then they went back to no line the next day , wth?!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

brunettebimbo said:


> Eurgh. Climbing on over to November :(

:hugs: and welcome! :flower:


----------



## Jrepp

brunettebimbo said:


> Eurgh. Climbing on over to November :(

Do you know what day you want to test on?


----------



## Jrepp

Feeling kinda down after I went to the doctor today. They did a urine test and it came back inconclusive. The doctor said there was a faint line and asked a bunch of questions. Using my date of conception of September 26th and my known lmp of September 9th, she determined that I am only 3.5 weeks along gestational age and their tests aren't solid until at least 4 weeks. 

I showed her the photos I took of the positive FRER's and she recommended I come back in a week or two for a second test for confirmation if I don't start spotting before then. My husband said that it sounded like she definitely thinks its positive, but doesn't want to get my hopes too high since I'm only 4 days late for my period.

What do I do now?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> Feeling kinda down after I went to the doctor today. They did a urine test and it came back inconclusive. The doctor said there was a faint line and asked a bunch of questions. Using my date of conception of September 26th and my known lmp of September 9th, she determined that I am only 3.5 weeks along gestational age and their tests aren't solid until at least 4 weeks.
> 
> I showed her the photos I took of the positive FRER's and she recommended I come back in a week or two for a second test for confirmation if I don't start spotting before then. My husband said that it sounded like she definitely thinks its positive, but doesn't want to get my hopes too high since I'm only 4 days late for my period.
> 
> What do I do now?



You just pray time goes really fast? Fingers crossed 4 u. Have u done another frer or digi since?


----------



## linz143

Jrepp - With my kiddo I started spotting at 13 dpo (got a BFP at 11 dpo). I was still a day out from missing my period, but because I had a positive test they wanted me to come in. I went in and they basically looked up there and said "Yeah we can see that there is some spotting, but it's too early for an ultrasound."

So they gave me a urine test and told me that the line was faint and that unless they have a strong line they don't consider me pregnant but "in limbo". At that point they sent me for a beta test to see if my counts were doubling. They even told me that with the spotting I had a 50/50 chance of MC.

The next day I got my bloodwork back and my quantitative beta was 62. Turns out the doctor's office uses HPTs that are 100 miu, which is why it was not faint at home (10 miu plus a digi) but it WAS faint at their office. Two days after the first beta I went back and my count was at 150. 8+ months later I had a perfectly healthy little girl.

So don't get down! My spotting it turns out was from implantation and because I had been testing early, they didn't want to consider me pregnant yet. The doctor even half scolded me for testing early!


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Feeling kinda down after I went to the doctor today. They did a urine test and it came back inconclusive. The doctor said there was a faint line and asked a bunch of questions. Using my date of conception of September 26th and my known lmp of September 9th, she determined that I am only 3.5 weeks along gestational age and their tests aren't solid until at least 4 weeks.
> 
> I showed her the photos I took of the positive FRER's and she recommended I come back in a week or two for a second test for confirmation if I don't start spotting before then. My husband said that it sounded like she definitely thinks its positive, but doesn't want to get my hopes too high since I'm only 4 days late for my period.
> 
> What do I do now?
> 
> 
> You just pray time goes really fast? Fingers crossed 4 u. Have u done another frer or digi since?Click to expand...

I did an FRER 2 days ago and it was still positive. I have some digis at my moms house that I am going to take I think. I showed the doctor the pics of the FRER and she said it had nice progression, and that it is a more sensitive test than they have at the doctor.



linz143 said:


> Jrepp - With my kiddo I started spotting at 13 dpo (got a BFP at 11 dpo). I was still a day out from missing my period, but because I had a positive test they wanted me to come in. I went in and they basically looked up there and said "Yeah we can see that there is some spotting, but it's too early for an ultrasound."
> 
> So they gave me a urine test and told me that the line was faint and that unless they have a strong line they don't consider me pregnant but "in limbo". At that point they sent me for a beta test to see if my counts were doubling. They even told me that with the spotting I had a 50/50 chance of MC.
> 
> The next day I got my bloodwork back and my quantitative beta was 62. Turns out the doctor's office uses HPTs that are 100 miu, which is why it was not faint at home (10 miu plus a digi) but it WAS faint at their office. Two days after the first beta I went back and my count was at 150. 8+ months later I had a perfectly healthy little girl.
> 
> So don't get down! My spotting it turns out was from implantation and because I had been testing early, they didn't want to consider me pregnant yet. The doctor even half scolded me for testing early!

She said they could do a qualitative blood test, but then changed her mind and told me to wait a week. I haven't had any spotting, and only very mild cramping that comes and goes. The nurse midwife I spoke to on the phone today said that it is very common for some cramping as implantation progresses and the umbilical cord is formed.


----------



## linz143

Honestly, I've found the doctors to be very skeptical during early pregnancy. We can't even see a doctor unless you're spotting with a positive test before 8 weeks. Seems like anything before that they just brush it off as being so early in pregnancy that it's barely detectable.

Even if you pregnancy is going PERFECT (which I think it probably is), if you don't have dark red lines on a super UN-sensitive test they give you, the don't consider you pregnant. It's stupid, but don't let them get you down. If you take another test at home and the line is still dark or darker than the last time you tested, then your hcg numbers are going in the right direction and that's all that matters!

I know it's hard, but try not to worry. This is SO common that most doctors won't even talk to you so early in pregnancy.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I m.c.ed a week after my first positive about 2 months ago. Didn't even waste my time going to the doctor to be told "there's nothing we can do" they really are so unhelpful in those early days but honestly they are right nothing can be done :/


----------



## Jrepp

linz143 said:


> Honestly, I've found the doctors to be very skeptical during early pregnancy. We can't even see a doctor unless you're spotting with a positive test before 8 weeks. Seems like anything before that they just brush it off as being so early in pregnancy that it's barely detectable.
> 
> Even if you pregnancy is going PERFECT (which I think it probably is), if you don't have dark red lines on a super UN-sensitive test they give you, the don't consider you pregnant. It's stupid, but don't let them get you down. If you take another test at home and the line is still dark or darker than the last time you tested, then your hcg numbers are going in the right direction and that's all that matters!
> 
> I know it's hard, but try not to worry. This is SO common that most doctors won't even talk to you so early in pregnancy.

Thank you. My husband said no more spending money on tests, but I think I might hit the dollar store for a couple of their tests just to check. A digital is a digital, and I might try to convince my mom into bringing the ones I got in the mail from clear blue over to my place tomorrow when she picks me up for an orthopedic appointment. Until then, I am just going to try to relax. Its hard when your sister is pregnant too.


----------



## linz143

Fx'd for you! Just keep taking that temp. If it stays at that triphasic level, you have NOTHING to worry about!


----------



## Jokerette

Fingers crossed for you! The early days can be so stressful feeling in limbo. Don't worry the dr tests are really ubsenstive. How many days has it been since your first positive hpt?


----------



## Jrepp

Jokerette said:


> Fingers crossed for you! The early days can be so stressful feeling in limbo. Don't worry the dr tests are really ubsenstive. How many days has it been since your first positive hpt?

I got the first positive on October 6th, which was 10dpo. It has been 8 days as of today (got it last Sunday)


----------



## Captain

Fingers are crossed for you Jrepp!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm so devastated.
I just googled the anti inflammatory pills hubby has been on for his back can diminish sperm count and quality :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

No idea when I'm testing yet. My LP is always 12 days but I've O'd on 16, 25 and 36 so depends when I O this time!


----------



## linz143

Hopeful, are they a long term medication?


----------



## 3chords

Jrepp said:


> I showed her the photos I took of the positive FRER's and she recommended I come back in a week or two for a second test for confirmation if I don't start spotting before then. My husband said that it sounded like she definitely thinks its positive, but doesn't want to get my hopes too high since I'm only 4 days late for my period.
> 
> What do I do now?

How does that math even make any sense? If she's using the LMP, then you'd be 5 weeks 1 day today. If she's using your ovulation date, you'd be 4 weeks 5 days today. In either case you should get a perfectly clear quantitative (beta) HCG at this point. I'm kind of confused by what she said to you.

Hope it all works out!


----------



## Jokerette

3chords said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I showed her the photos I took of the positive FRER's and she recommended I come back in a week or two for a second test for confirmation if I don't start spotting before then. My husband said that it sounded like she definitely thinks its positive, but doesn't want to get my hopes too high since I'm only 4 days late for my period.
> 
> What do I do now?
> 
> How does that math even make any sense? If she's using the LMP, then you'd be 5 weeks 1 day today. If she's using your ovulation date, you'd be 4 weeks 5 days today. In either case you should get a perfectly clear quantitative (beta) HCG at this point. I'm kind of confused by what she said to you.
> 
> Hope it all works out!Click to expand...

maybe she meant post conception?


----------



## Siyren

I'm pretty sure I'll be here in November- I test next week and convinced AF is on her way- usual symptoms. To be fair it was probably a little optimistic to think we'd be successful on the first month.


----------



## 3chords

Jokerette said:


> maybe she meant post conception?

Yeah, that's a good point but even so, 3.5 weeks post conception should give you a super clear result on any test.

Jrepp, FX for you!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you ladies. At this point we are chalking it up to a minimal amount of diluted urine that is playing with my head. My hubby let me buy one dollar store test with the promise I would wait until first thing tomorrow to take it.


----------



## rtebbe89

Can you please put me down for the 13th


----------



## Jrepp

rtebbe89 said:


> Can you please put me down for the 13th

Got ya in


----------



## hopefulfor1st

linz143 said:


> Hopeful, are they a long term medication?

He's been on them 6 weeks and taken 27 pills. He's not getting any more. I've convinced him weight is to blame and today he's started a meal replacement shake diet and started going to bed earlier as he never gets 8 hours...lets see if I can placebo it out of him! (To clarify he has had an MRI and nothing was detected) oh and if you think I sound like a bitch I should say he's the worlds biggest hypochondriac , he came home from soccer 3 weeks in a row a few months ago insisting he'd broken a bone. He only stopped whining the 3rd week when I said get in the car, we are going to the emergency room, then he said oh no I don't know if its really broken it just feels it. So I said well they'll X-ray it and then he had a miracle recovery


----------



## 3chords

Can you please add me for November 11? Thanks.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I hate my opks.
Even the control line is faint and undefined. I can't find better ones :/

https://s9.postimg.org/e0gea470f/image.jpg
imag


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hopeful what brand are you using? I can see how it's frustrating, just the control line is nearly a squinter! I've had luck with wondfo - well at least reading luck, no preggo luck.

Has anyone had experience with their af just being spotty? I started brown spotting at 14dpo, 15dpo red spotting then until 17dpo it was only brown spotting. Now I'm at af's official due date with the smallest amount of brown spotting. Is this cycle going to be totally off? :( And do I count spotting as af? I only got one day of red and it was more like a moment of red, but is that af or am I still waiting on her? Ugh, body needs to calm down.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Hopeful what brand are you using? I can see how it's frustrating, just the control line is nearly a squinter! I've had luck with wondfo - well at least reading luck, no preggo luck.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with their af just being spotty? I started brown spotting at 14dpo, 15dpo red spotting then until 17dpo it was only brown spotting. Now I'm at af's official due date with the smallest amount of brown spotting. Is this cycle going to be totally off? :( And do I count spotting as af? I only got one day of red and it was more like a moment of red, but is that af or am I still waiting on her? Ugh, body needs to calm down.



They are one step ones off eBay. 

The price of getting wondfos posted to Australia off amazon was ridiculous. It was like $100 postage for 50 strips


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

hopefulfor1st said:


> They are one step ones off eBay.
> 
> The price of getting wondfos posted to Australia off amazon was ridiculous. It was like $100 postage for 50 strips

Holy moly, forget wondfo. Maybe that was just a bad test, have they all been weird control lines?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yup I'm wondering if its the tests or just me. I've never got a positive but put it down to my pcos


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Also the tests dry to barely visible , even fainter


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Which one of these are real wondfos?
https://s23.postimg.org/77twnu2ff/image.jpg
windows 7 screenshot


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

The top ones look like the packing that mine are in.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Postage takes 3 weeks :/
Which sux cos ill always hope I don't need them the next cycle but if I wait til AF shows they won't arrive in time for that cycle!


----------



## tddunn

Well go ahead and add me for November 5th. If AF doesn't show up before then I will test. Thats 1 day after its supposed to show up. I refuse to test early anymore. DHs birthday is on halloween and I would have loved to have surprised him with a BFP, but I cant handle the disappointment anymore. Maybe this will be the year for us.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

hopefulfor1st said:


> Postage takes 3 weeks :/
> Which sux cos ill always hope I don't need them the next cycle but if I wait til AF shows they won't arrive in time for that cycle!

Maybe you wont need them! But it's always good to have them on hand :)



tddunn said:


> Well go ahead and add me for November 5th. If AF doesn't show up before then I will test. Thats 1 day after its supposed to show up. I refuse to test early anymore. DHs birthday is on halloween and I would have loved to have surprised him with a BFP, but I cant handle the disappointment anymore. Maybe this will be the year for us.

I hope the 5th holds good news for you:flower:


----------



## linz143

Hopeful, I use the wondfo ones too and they do look like the ones at the top of your pic. I would definitely order them. Either that or go to your local drug store and see if they sell the clearblue ovulation tests. They are digital and show a circle when the test is negative and a smiley face when its positive. You won't see a progression but they always gave me a positive at the same time a wondfo test strip did. They cost a little more but if you're not paying shipping it may even out.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't even know why I want opks when I don't trust them anyway lol. I'd continue to bd every 2nd day


----------



## sailorsgirl

May I join...testing on the 14th November xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Started bleeding about 15 minutes ago. Looks like my positive is now negative


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Oh no Jrepp, is it heavy? Red?
Sending you big hugs!!xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well I just found my cervix for the first time! It felt really high I could only just reach it but I've never felt it all before so maybe that's considered low?


----------



## Siyren

I can't find mine- tried to search earlier :/ x


----------



## linz143

Jrepp - I am so so sorry hun. Massive hugs. :(

Hopeful - I could never find mine pre birthbut some things seem to have shifted in there since then and now I can ddefinitely feel the difference between low and high!


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Oh no Jrepp, is it heavy? Red?
> Sending you big hugs!!xxxx

Both


----------



## DSemcho

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well I just found my cervix for the first time! It felt really high I could only just reach it but I've never felt it all before so maybe that's considered low?

This made me giggle


----------



## hopefulfor1st

linz143 said:


> Jrepp - I am so so sorry hun. Massive hugs. :(
> 
> Hopeful - I could never find mine pre birthbut some things seem to have shifted in there since then and now I can ddefinitely feel the difference between low and high!



I had an emergency cesarean, natural labour never even started so my vajayjay knows nothing about birth!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs:Jrepp, my heart goes out to you:hugs:


----------



## tddunn

well I started using opks 2 days ago. My test today is a little darker than yesterday. I really hope that I ovulate soon. I hope it happens sooner this month. I hope this is our month. DH has decided to go back in the military and I would love to get that BFP before the stress of moving. We were both in the military so I am used to the lifestyle, but it is still a stressful change. I would love to get through my first trimester before we move across the country. [-o&lt;


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hope you are doing ok jrepp xxxx

Afm, I just had my first pt/ gym session! By the end of the year I either wanna be fatter (with a baby) or skinny, ill take what I can get as long as I'm not fat and barren!


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hope you are doing ok jrepp xxxx
> 
> Afm, I just had my first pt/ gym session! By the end of the year I either wanna be fatter (with a baby) or skinny, ill take what I can get as long as I'm not fat and barren!

I'm emotionally devestated, physically drained and mentally exhausted. But, as I always say, if I'm alive I'll survive. I'm going to stick around for you ladies, but I won't be trying again until I've finished bleeding and have another period. I told my husband I was done with the temping and opk's and all that stuff, but he said I should keep doing it so we know everything is ok and know when to try again.

How did the gym go?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing ok jrepp xxxx
> 
> Afm, I just had my first pt/ gym session! By the end of the year I either wanna be fatter (with a baby) or skinny, ill take what I can get as long as I'm not fat and barren!
> 
> I'm emotionally devestated, physically drained and mentally exhausted. But, as I always say, if I'm alive I'll survive. I'm going to stick around for you ladies, but I won't be trying again until I've finished bleeding and have another period. I told my husband I was done with the temping and opk's and all that stuff, but he said I should keep doing it so we know everything is ok and know when to try again.
> 
> How did the gym go?Click to expand...

Maybe taking the pressure off is what you need! Definitely sounds like a good plan.
The gym was definitely a killer! It's been years since I've done anything but I need to lose weight then if the clomid doesn't work I've got a back up plan. For months I've been saying "no point losing weight I'm gonna gain it again" but I've come to the conclusion I can't keep putting my life on hold until/if I fall pregnant!


----------



## linz143

Jrepp - definitely take time to emotionally heal. The physical part will happen on its own but the emotional part will take much longer. Allow yourself to grieve and know we are here for you.

Hopeful - I like your attitude! I am still 15 lbs up from my prepregnancy weight and am having a lot of trouble finding the motivation to bother losing it when a pregnancy could be right around the corner.

That being said... I took my last pill tonight! Bring on AF and I'll cross my fingers its the last one i see for a very long time!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

linz143 said:


> Jrepp - definitely take time to emotionally heal. The physical part will happen on its own but the emotional part will take much longer. Allow yourself to grieve and know we are here for you.
> 
> Hopeful - I like your attitude! I am still 15 lbs up from my prepregnancy weight and am having a lot of trouble finding the motivation to bother losing it when a pregnancy could be right around the corner.
> 
> That being said... I took my last pill tonight! Bring on AF and I'll cross my fingers its the last one i see for a very long time!

Yeah but the pregnancy thing may not happen straight away, no point waiting.
But FYI squats and baby making don't mix!


----------



## Hannah.w

So sorry jrepp xx


----------



## Boumboum

Hello! I am going to start testing around november 6th! Count me in!

Baby dust to all of you!

Boumboum


----------



## Siyren

I think in out for October- 3 days til AF is due but I've started spotting out of nowhere. Cramps too so thinking this is early AF. 

Looks like I'll be joining you x


----------



## rtebbe89

Still waiting to ovulate. And my chart looks like it is all over the place. This is my first cycle using clear blue fertility monitor and all I am getting is high.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hiya! Count me in for Nov 9th! Lots of baby dust! Hoping to conceive my little one next week! Planning the DTD M,T,W since DH is going out of town after. It'll be the early end of my fertile days so think positive for me!


----------



## linz143

Welcome, Dobby and thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey JRepp are you still able to admin this page ? Just asking as you said you were taking a step back from testing and ttc craziness. Hope your doing ok xx


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey JRepp are you still able to admin this page ? Just asking as you said you were taking a step back from testing and ttc craziness. Hope your doing ok xx

I'll be fine. We are taking my doctors advice and waiting this cycle out before trying again. We will be testing for ovulation, so we know when it happens, and hopefully I can get it right in December. I will be fine still taking care of this page, but thank you for the concern.

As for me, the bleeding has lessend but I am still cramping quite badly. I took some tramadol to help ease the pain. Emotionally, I am exhausted and mentally drained. I don't understand why it had to happen. I feel like I let everyone down. I've been pregnant twice, and I have nothing to show for it. It sucks!


----------



## alicarr74

Jrepp said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey JRepp are you still able to admin this page ? Just asking as you said you were taking a step back from testing and ttc craziness. Hope your doing ok xx
> 
> I'll be fine. We are taking my doctors advice and waiting this cycle out before trying again. We will be testing for ovulation, so we know when it happens, and hopefully I can get it right in December. I will be fine still taking care of this page, but thank you for the concern.
> 
> As for me, the bleeding has lessend but I am still cramping quite badly. I took some tramadol to help ease the pain. Emotionally, I am exhausted and mentally drained. I don't understand why it had to happen. I feel like I let everyone down. I've been pregnant twice, and I have nothing to show for it. It sucks!Click to expand...


I just was able to catch up on this thread, I am so sorry! I honestly believe that because I was so excited when I got my first BFP in July and told some people that I lost it, like, I can't tell anyone until I am 8 weeks before it will come true... You will get there, and I know it sucks to hear it and it not happen yet, but you will and you will be grateful for all the time you have spent trying to hard.


----------



## alicarr74

I am officially on my two week wait, although I will not be testing for another three days after my expected period! I know that if we do not get pregnant this cycle I am going to be officially at my wits end. I got pregnant my first cycle on clomid even though I did not ovulate well, and it ended in a chemical. This is my third cycle since the chemical, and I am hoping the third one is the charm!


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey JRepp are you still able to admin this page ? Just asking as you said you were taking a step back from testing and ttc craziness. Hope your doing ok xx
> 
> I'll be fine. We are taking my doctors advice and waiting this cycle out before trying again. We will be testing for ovulation, so we know when it happens, and hopefully I can get it right in December. I will be fine still taking care of this page, but thank you for the concern.
> 
> As for me, the bleeding has lessend but I am still cramping quite badly. I took some tramadol to help ease the pain. Emotionally, I am exhausted and mentally drained. I don't understand why it had to happen. I feel like I let everyone down. I've been pregnant twice, and I have nothing to show for it. It sucks!Click to expand...

I hear ya. Going through the same thing. I had no idea it HURT this much (both physically and emotionally)- Tylenol isn't even touching it. Doc said if I'm emotionally ready, since it was so early I can try again this cycle if I want or wait a full one. I think we'll jump right back in the swing of it. It's the only thing making me feel any better right now, knowing we can try again.

So I'll be doing the OPKs, Mucinex, temping/charting, all of it. *sigh* this just really stinks.


----------



## GRGirl

I think I'll be waiting quite a while to test for November, so put me down for 11/17? Might be even later than that, I'm thinking.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

November 6th is my official testing day...

but i might not make it to then and i'll probably test everyday during my TWW...LMAO. just thought id pop in here though.

gotta start :sex:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hello Ladies,
So this is my first month post MC and Im using OPKs for the first time ever...

So my OPKs are V Positive on CD 16, and CD 17... did one at lunchtime today (CD18), and the second line is MUCH fainter than yesterday. CD16 and CD17 were done at 6pm each evening, so I'll do one this evening, just to be sure!

We BD'd on CD16 and CD17, and will BD tonight (CD18) and probably on Saturday morning!

So, while I know all bets are off for the cycle after a MC, Im hoping that we have all possible angles covers!

If my OPK tonight is faint, do I count today as DPO1 or will I wait until tomorrow?

I should also mention, I had the appropriate ewcm on CD16/17 and a little bit today so far!!

xxxxx


----------



## linz143

Sofaqueen - if you had your first + opk on CD 16, you most likely ovulated on CD 17 or 18. Usually you ovulate 24-48 hours after your first positive. Especially if you saw EWCM on CD16/17 I'd say you are probably ovulating today (CD18). You already hit the most fertile days in your cycle so no stress this tww! Good luck!


----------



## Jokerette

hopefulfor1st said:


> Also the tests dry to barely visible , even fainter

Hopeful- this happens to me sometimes too, so i put my tests ina ziploc baggie almost immediately after i pee on them and then when they dry in the bag they dry darker and easier to see! :) It's also convenient for storing them all lined up :)



hopefulfor1st said:


> Which one of these are real wondfos?
> https://s23.postimg.org/77twnu2ff/image.jpg
> windows 7 screenshot

The top ones look like wondfo's to me



Jrepp said:


> Started bleeding about 15 minutes ago. Looks like my positive is now negative

massive hugs :(


----------



## Sofaqueen77

linz143 said:


> Sofaqueen - if you had your first + opk on CD 16, you most likely ovulated on CD 17 or 18. Usually you ovulate 24-48 hours after your first positive. Especially if you saw EWCM on CD16/17 I'd say you are probably ovulating today (CD18). You already hit the most fertile days in your cycle so no stress this tww! Good luck!

Thank you Linz, 
This is my OPK this evening, much fainter than yesterday's..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## linz143

Woo hoo, Sofaqueen! Tomorrow is 1 dpo!


----------



## Literati_Love

Can you add me? I will be testing November 2nd. I hope we all get our July babies (or early August for some)!


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> So this is my first month post MC and Im using OPKs for the first time ever...
> 
> So my OPKs are V Positive on CD 16, and CD 17... did one at lunchtime today (CD18), and the second line is MUCH fainter than yesterday. CD16 and CD17 were done at 6pm each evening, so I'll do one this evening, just to be sure!
> 
> We BD'd on CD16 and CD17, and will BD tonight (CD18) and probably on Saturday morning!
> 
> So, while I know all bets are off for the cycle after a MC, Im hoping that we have all possible angles covers!
> 
> If my OPK tonight is faint, do I count today as DPO1 or will I wait until tomorrow?
> 
> I should also mention, I had the appropriate ewcm on CD16/17 and a little bit today so far!!
> 
> xxxxx

My guess is that you ovulated on CD 18. The day after you ovulate you count as 1DPO, so ovulation day is 0DPO


----------



## Jokerette

can you guys look at my opks and weigh in?
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/2036235-one-positive.html


----------



## Lynsey82

Well, I have just got my first flashing smiley today which is good as I thought after the pregnancy loss it might take a while for me to ovulate again.

Can ou out me down for 9th nov


----------



## Jrepp

Lynsey82 said:


> Well, I have just got my first flashing smiley today which is good as I thought after the pregnancy loss it might take a while for me to ovulate again.
> 
> Can ou out me down for 9th nov

Yep. How far along were you?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Jokerette said:


> can you guys look at my opks and weigh in?
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/2036235-one-positive.html

I would say CD15 is the darkest and would rule it positive. Is that today's? Definitely get some bd'ing in and see how tomorrow's looks:thumbup: Lots of dust!


----------



## tddunn

Well I got my + opk today. One day sooner this month than last month. Feeling slightly crampy at times, but nothing bad at all. Hopefully we catch this one. This is our second month trying after MC.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok I know this isn't a positive opk but this is the closest I've ever had. Was getting a bit discouraged that I wouldn't ov (this is clomid cycle #1) as my test lines were barely there but this has made me feel better! 

https://s22.postimg.org/ow5klo2kh/image.jpg
how to take a screen shot


----------



## alicarr74

hopefulfor1st said:


> Ok I know this isn't a positive opk but this is the closest I've ever had. Was getting a bit discouraged that I wouldn't ov (this is clomid cycle #1) as my test lines were barely there but this has made me feel better!
> 
> https://s22.postimg.org/ow5klo2kh/image.jpg
> how to take a screen shot

Yay :)


----------



## linz143

Woo hoo for all the ovulating ladies! AFM, I am happy to say I am CD 1 after taking my last pill Wednesday. Woo hoo! CD 1 on cycle 1!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How far away do u think a + opk would be after the test pictured?

https://s10.postimg.org/csg7vhy0p/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/nqmvzxx89/image.jpg


pictures upload


----------



## hopefulfor1st

3 hours later I did another opk and there was barely a line :/ wth. I hate opks!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Mine was positive about 4 days after that. What is that green thing? Your pee was probably diluted 3 hours later. I would try again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's a saliva ovulation test . 
I think ill take tonight off (BDed last 2) then get to daily :)


----------



## MoldyVoldy

1 DPO :) i'm so very hopeful! (at least i'm pretty sure i'm 1 DPO. my body has been known to 'pretend' to O only to O later...)


----------



## Flibberty87

Hello ladies! Finally jumping on board now I've started my clomid! I'll be testing somewhere between the 10th and the 25th I think.. I'll have to let you know when ov is confirmed :)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> Hello ladies! Finally jumping on board now I've started my clomid! I'll be testing somewhere between the 10th and the 25th I think.. I'll have to let you know when ov is confirmed :)
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Hey chick,
Great to see ya, so to speak!?!!
How's the new job going? 

I'm currently DPO2, had definite OPK positives on Wednesday, Thursday last week, and we BD'd Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday! So I'm hoping we've covered all bases!!!

I know that following a MC, all bets are off, but at least I know we've done everything we could, it's up to my body now!

xxxxx


----------



## Flibberty87

New job isn't too bad just waiting to fly solo so the nights go quicker as I'm still shadowing at the moment. 

Fingles crossed for both of us this month! We deserve some babies now!


----------



## Rickles

Sigh - I'm back in - please can you put me down for Nov 5th... My cycle was spectacularly messed up by flu in Sept - but got a positive on a digital OPK on Friday night so OH and I got to it there and then, again Sat lunch and this morning... Loads of ewcm yesterday so I think today is officially 1DPO. 

Back at work so hoping that takes my mind off all the symptom spotting - also trying to wean my daughter off the boob - so I have sore milk busting boobs right now - so can't read too much into them :) 

Babydust to y'all!!
xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> New job isn't too bad just waiting to fly solo so the nights go quicker as I'm still shadowing at the moment.
> 
> Fingles crossed for both of us this month! We deserve some babies now!

We do indeed! I'm settling for nothing less than twins this time!!! :haha:


----------



## Flibberty87

Eee don't. My niece keeps on telling me I'm having twins. She repeatedly says it and sometimes not until a week later. She's scaring me. Especially when she told me the boy baby's name. Strangely was the name we had picked out last time I was pregnant


----------



## squirrel.

That saliva ovulation test looks like conceptual art :) how do they work? Is this something to do with ferning? I always wondered what that is.

I've been absent all week due to work craziness. 

Jrepp - I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss :( I hope you're okay.

Hopeful - I am with you with crazy OPKs. I hate the damned things and have decided not to go near them! I will rely on watching CM and charting temperature. I am still too scared to go near my cervix. Yikes! I think it's because mine is in the wrong-ish place. Rather than at the top it's at the side - at least that's where it feels and the midwives always said it was in a strange place when I was pregnant with my son.

I think I'll be ovulating tomorrow or the day afterwards. I am too excited. This cycle is the longest in history!

x


----------



## squirrel.

Hopeful - After looking up the saliva microscope kits and looking at your picture again there is definite ferning on the left hand side. Looks good to me!


----------



## Buttercup84

Could I be added please, planning to test on 4th :flower:


----------



## Jrepp

squirrel. said:


> Jrepp - I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss :( I hope you're okay.
> x

Thank you. It has been a very difficult week, but my motto in life (I tell it to my doctor every month when getting the injections) is if I'm alive I'll survive. It is going to take some time, but apparently there is no reason to wait a month before trying again so I think we are going to get back at it once the cramps and spotting stop. ATM I have this light tan colored creamy discharge going on and cramps.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp - I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss :( I hope you're okay.
> x
> 
> Thank you. It has been a very difficult week, but my motto in life (I tell it to my doctor every month when getting the injections) is if I'm alive I'll survive. It is going to take some time, but apparently there is no reason to wait a month before trying again so I think we are going to get back at it once the cramps and spotting stop. ATM I have this light tan colored creamy discharge going on and cramps.Click to expand...

Hi Jrepp, xx
I had an MC on 1/10/13, three weeks ago this Tuesday.. I bled for approx 4 days, and then a couple of days spotting, my hpts were negative within a week.

I counted the day I mc'd as cd1, and I got positive OPKs on cd16/17' back to neg on cd18/19.. Now I know all bets are off after an MC, I might not even have ovulated.. But I gave it my best shot...

It's such a strange time, I spent several evenings locked in the bathroom crying my eyes out, probably at least four times over that first week! It's a really awful time!

I decided to watch for O, and when I bit my positive OPK or my EWCM, I would see how I was feeling on the day... OH was happy to go along with me, but I knew I was ok to try, but wasn't sure about him, in the end I left the decision to him! 

So now I'm dpo 2!!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp - I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss :( I hope you're okay.
> x
> 
> Thank you. It has been a very difficult week, but my motto in life (I tell it to my doctor every month when getting the injections) is if I'm alive I'll survive. It is going to take some time, but apparently there is no reason to wait a month before trying again so I think we are going to get back at it once the cramps and spotting stop. ATM I have this light tan colored creamy discharge going on and cramps.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jrepp, xx
> I had an MC on 1/10/13, three weeks ago this Tuesday.. I bled for approx 4 days, and then a couple of days spotting, my hpts were negative within a week.
> 
> I counted the day I mc'd as cd1, and I got positive OPKs on cd16/17' back to neg on cd18/19.. Now I know all bets are off after an MC, I might not even have ovulated.. But I gave it my best shot...
> 
> It's such a strange time, I spent several evenings locked in the bathroom crying my eyes out, probably at least four times over that first week! It's a really awful time!
> 
> I decided to watch for O, and when I bit my positive OPK or my EWCM, I would see how I was feeling on the day... OH was happy to go along with me, but I knew I was ok to try, but wasn't sure about him, in the end I left the decision to him!
> 
> So now I'm dpo 2!!
> 
> XxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much for your words, having just been there. I bled very heavily (a pad every hour and a half) Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday and then yesterday and today have had this weird creamy tan spotting. I am still cramping pretty badly though. I also counted Wednesday, the day I started bleeding as day 1. I haven't even checked an hpt since the one at the doctors office was negative.

Emotionally, I have been a wreck. I cried all day Wednesday and Thursday, a little bit on Friday (but I went to work despite numerous people telling me to take the day off) and off and on yesterday. It's hardest when someone calls to see how I'm doing or my sister says something about her pregnancy. I almost cried once today when my dad made a comment about having pregnancy memory.

I was surprised when my husband wanted to get opk's this month and give it a go. He said ultimately it's my decision but he wants to try again sooner rather than later. Either way it's going to happen when it's going to happen but I love the support he has given me throughout this week.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Weird body why do you do this to me.... Cd17- I'm expecting to o around 20-21, yet I have BFP symptoms!! Last night I was woken through the night with diarrhea (sorry tmi!) which has continued (not so bad I couldn't go to work but still feeling icky) and today I have the worst headache :/ both of these have been implantation symptoms for me in the past... I'm telling myself "maybe you oved early" but I know I started opking cd8 and never got a pos yet so not likely!
Crazy, mean body!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> Eee don't. My niece keeps on telling me I'm having twins. She repeatedly says it and sometimes not until a week later. She's scaring me. Especially when she told me the boy baby's name. Strangely was the name we had picked out last time I was pregnant



Flib did AF officially start?


----------



## Flibberty87

Kinda.. had two days of really light bleeding. When I called the doc they said if my hpts were neg thrn go ahead and start the clomid


----------



## alicarr74

Buttercup84 said:


> Could I be added please, planning to test on 4th :flower:

We will be testing on the same day :) What cycle day will you be?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Holding my wee to opk ... At 3.5 hours and starting to feel it may have to be time soon!


----------



## Buttercup84

alicarr74 said:


> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> Could I be added please, planning to test on 4th :flower:
> 
> We will be testing on the same day :) What cycle day will you be?Click to expand...

CD35. I think I just oved on CD20, waiting on temps to confirm. Not sure i'll actually be able to hold out until 15dpo but we'll see :winkwink:


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp - I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss :( I hope you're okay.
> x
> 
> Thank you. It has been a very difficult week, but my motto in life (I tell it to my doctor every month when getting the injections) is if I'm alive I'll survive. It is going to take some time, but apparently there is no reason to wait a month before trying again so I think we are going to get back at it once the cramps and spotting stop. ATM I have this light tan colored creamy discharge going on and cramps.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jrepp, xx
> I had an MC on 1/10/13, three weeks ago this Tuesday.. I bled for approx 4 days, and then a couple of days spotting, my hpts were negative within a week.
> 
> I counted the day I mc'd as cd1, and I got positive OPKs on cd16/17' back to neg on cd18/19.. Now I know all bets are off after an MC, I might not even have ovulated.. But I gave it my best shot...
> 
> It's such a strange time, I spent several evenings locked in the bathroom crying my eyes out, probably at least four times over that first week! It's a really awful time!
> 
> I decided to watch for O, and when I bit my positive OPK or my EWCM, I would see how I was feeling on the day... OH was happy to go along with me, but I knew I was ok to try, but wasn't sure about him, in the end I left the decision to him!
> 
> So now I'm dpo 2!!
> 
> XxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for your words, having just been there. I bled very heavily (a pad every hour and a half) Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday and then yesterday and today have had this weird creamy tan spotting. I am still cramping pretty badly though. I also counted Wednesday, the day I started bleeding as day 1. I haven't even checked an hpt since the one at the doctors office was negative.
> 
> Emotionally, I have been a wreck. I cried all day Wednesday and Thursday, a little bit on Friday (but I went to work despite numerous people telling me to take the day off) and off and on yesterday. It's hardest when someone calls to see how I'm doing or my sister says something about her pregnancy. I almost cried once today when my dad made a comment about having pregnancy memory.
> 
> I was surprised when my husband wanted to get opk's this month and give it a go. He said ultimately it's my decision but he wants to try again sooner rather than later. Either way it's going to happen when it's going to happen but I love the support he has given me throughout this week.Click to expand...

It makes me feel so much better to know I'm not the only one... I still keep crying. I spent all day Thursday a wreck, Friday night I was ok and then Saturday and yesterday I was a mess. I'm sad, trying not to feel hopeless, and just stopped having the painful cramps. Most of the bleeding has stopped- I'm just down to spotting now :( 

I wish my fiance was as supportive as your husband. I know he loves me, but I also know he's terrible with emotions. He's a computer programmer and can be very clinical/detached a lot. He told me, "It's not the end of the world; a lot of people have them". Which was his way of trying to make me feel better, and all it did was make me feel very alone and lonely. On my birthday, no less (yesterday).

The only things making me feel any better are DS and that we can try again. But even then, I'm worried. And sad. And scared that I might have to go through this again.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

GRGirl said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp - I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss :( I hope you're okay.
> x
> 
> Thank you. It has been a very difficult week, but my motto in life (I tell it to my doctor every month when getting the injections) is if I'm alive I'll survive. It is going to take some time, but apparently there is no reason to wait a month before trying again so I think we are going to get back at it once the cramps and spotting stop. ATM I have this light tan colored creamy discharge going on and cramps.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jrepp, xx
> I had an MC on 1/10/13, three weeks ago this Tuesday.. I bled for approx 4 days, and then a couple of days spotting, my hpts were negative within a week.
> 
> I counted the day I mc'd as cd1, and I got positive OPKs on cd16/17' back to neg on cd18/19.. Now I know all bets are off after an MC, I might not even have ovulated.. But I gave it my best shot...
> 
> It's such a strange time, I spent several evenings locked in the bathroom crying my eyes out, probably at least four times over that first week! It's a really awful time!
> 
> I decided to watch for O, and when I bit my positive OPK or my EWCM, I would see how I was feeling on the day... OH was happy to go along with me, but I knew I was ok to try, but wasn't sure about him, in the end I left the decision to him!
> 
> So now I'm dpo 2!!
> 
> XxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for your words, having just been there. I bled very heavily (a pad every hour and a half) Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday and then yesterday and today have had this weird creamy tan spotting. I am still cramping pretty badly though. I also counted Wednesday, the day I started bleeding as day 1. I haven't even checked an hpt since the one at the doctors office was negative.
> 
> Emotionally, I have been a wreck. I cried all day Wednesday and Thursday, a little bit on Friday (but I went to work despite numerous people telling me to take the day off) and off and on yesterday. It's hardest when someone calls to see how I'm doing or my sister says something about her pregnancy. I almost cried once today when my dad made a comment about having pregnancy memory.
> 
> I was surprised when my husband wanted to get opk's this month and give it a go. He said ultimately it's my decision but he wants to try again sooner rather than later. Either way it's going to happen when it's going to happen but I love the support he has given me throughout this week.Click to expand...
> 
> It makes me feel so much better to know I'm not the only one... I still keep crying. I spent all day Thursday a wreck, Friday night I was ok and then Saturday and yesterday I was a mess. I'm sad, trying not to feel hopeless, and just stopped having the painful cramps. Most of the bleeding has stopped- I'm just down to spotting now :(
> 
> I wish my fiance was as supportive as your husband. I know he loves me, but I also know he's terrible with emotions. He's a computer programmer and can be very clinical/detached a lot. He told me, "It's not the end of the world; a lot of people have them". Which was his way of trying to make me feel better, and all it did was make me feel very alone and lonely. On my birthday, no less (yesterday).
> 
> The only things making me feel any better are DS and that we can try again. But even then, I'm worried. And sad. And scared that I might have to go through this again.Click to expand...


I don't ovulate naturally, so we never thought it could happen. As much as we wanted to ttc my pcos made it impossible. So when it happened naturally it was A MIRACLE, my chances of natural conception were less than 1%. We never expected it, we just said wed start clomid in a few months then bam we find out. When it ended my hubby said "yeah it sux, but it's not like we were TRYING, cos then I'd really be upset. " Bah, the only reason we weren't TRYING was because I'd not ovulated naturally in 12 years so we thought it impossible :/ anyway, that was 10 weeks ago..... Onto clomid round one now, hopefully ov will be here soon! (I say in bed, with a hoo ha full of man juice, watching the clock til I can get up lol)


----------



## Jokerette

Hopeful, i actually have the best luck with my OPK's using FMU! maybe give that a try?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I may as well try tomorrow, nothing to lose at this stage hey!


----------



## alicarr74

Buttercup84 said:


> alicarr74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> Could I be added please, planning to test on 4th :flower:
> 
> We will be testing on the same day :) What cycle day will you be?Click to expand...
> 
> CD35. I think I just oved on CD20, waiting on temps to confirm. Not sure i'll actually be able to hold out until 15dpo but we'll see :winkwink:Click to expand...

I ovulate on CD12, and usually my cycle is 27 days. We should be testing buddies and let each other know how it goes :) I will be testing on CD30,if period is actually late,which it never is anymore. I only use opks, because I sleep during the night one week and then the day the next lol Good luck, keep me posted :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Eek!! 

https://s23.postimg.org/chbfyzpdn/image.jpg
image upload no compression


----------



## Jrepp

Hey Ladies,

First and foremost, can you all please check to make sure that you are all in and on the correct day please? I think I got everyone but I'm not 100% sure. Secondly, my trial membership for ovufriend expires today, and I am only 10 points (one person) away from a free premium month, so if you haven't signed up already can you please click on my link below and register? I personally like ovufriend better than fertility friend. It is much simpler to navigate and hasn't messed up a single time I have ovulated (always gave me crosshairs on the right day). 

As for me at the moment, I am feeling ok. I haven't cried today. I am still having some on and off cramps and a weird light brown creamy discharge, but I think it might be old blood mixed with cm. I took an OPK today, and was shocked that the test line was about half as dark as the control line. Yesterdays was a veeerrryyyy light purple line. HPT's have been negative for a week, so I know I'm not picking up residual hormones. Work was the pits and we have another new student starting tomorrow. Hope I have the energy!

Here is the link to ovufriend: 
https://ovufriend.com/?code=8dd620d6dbdcc7ef8f366d3dc99b966bc8a315df
Jessica


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> First and foremost, can you all please check to make sure that you are all in and on the correct day please? I think I got everyone but I'm not 100% sure. Secondly, my trial membership for ovufriend expires today, and I am only 10 points (one person) away from a free premium month, so if you haven't signed up already can you please click on my link below and register? I personally like ovufriend better than fertility friend. It is much simpler to navigate and hasn't messed up a single time I have ovulated (always gave me crosshairs on the right day).
> 
> As for me at the moment, I am feeling ok. I haven't cried today. I am still having some on and off cramps and a weird light brown creamy discharge, but I think it might be old blood mixed with cm. I took an OPK today, and was shocked that the test line was about half as dark as the control line. Yesterdays was a veeerrryyyy light purple line. HPT's have been negative for a week, so I know I'm not picking up residual hormones. Work was the pits and we have another new student starting tomorrow. Hope I have the energy!
> 
> Here is the link to ovufriend:
> https://ovufriend.com/?code=8dd620d6dbdcc7ef8f366d3dc99b966bc8a315df
> Jessica

I tried but it won't let me on iPhone :/


----------



## Jokerette

I ovulated sooner than expected, can you move me to November 1st? :) I was on November 6th or 7th I think!


----------



## Krippy

Can you add me for November 3rd please? :)


----------



## linz143

Hopeful - hope you got the goods, girl!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Jokerette said:


> I ovulated sooner than expected, can you move me to November 1st? :) I was on November 6th or 7th I think!

Yay! :dust:


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi! I am about to ovulate any day now. Can you put me down for testing on Nov 3rd ish.....


----------



## Captain

Hey all, been absent for the last week as the co-captain has been home, he left for work this morning for two weeks and according to my charts, I should be o today. We 'dtd' last night so I hope that's enough? 

Hoping for a quick TWW and will test the night the hubby comes home!


----------



## GRGirl

GL Captain! FX for you!

I have no idea when I'll O but I'm thinking it'll be pretty close to normal for me, since it was an early MC. I've heard people say it made them O early and O late the cycle after a MC, so I have no idea.


----------



## Jrepp

I'll get everyone moved around in a bit, I'm in gym class with the students right now


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck captain!!

I just got my very first ever positive OPK!! I can't stop staring at it. It's a thing of beauty. I have also discovered I get some weird ovulation symptoms that I always get around this time of my cycle but never thought it was linked to ovulation - frequent urination, strong sense of smell and ever so slightly dull aching breasts. I'm also super emotional. I'm going to be terrible in the TWW if I have all these 'symptoms' already!!!

How is everyone else getting on? 

x


----------



## squirrel.

Shall we have a roll call to see who's where in their cycle? Maybe cycle days or days leading up to and after ovulation?


----------



## americanhoney

Testing November 2nd!! :thumbup:
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Krippy

Thinking I am 1 DPO here according to ovulation signs...Hoping as I want to catch the first egg before my first post partum period! :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

CD12 here and waiting to O. Last cycle I O'd early on CD18 so I'm hoping to be around that date again rather than later. Lots of luck ladies!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

squirrel. said:


> Shall we have a roll call to see who's where in their cycle? Maybe cycle days or days leading up to and after ovulation?

Hi all,
First cycle after my MC!
I'm DPO4! Only DYING to test!!!!!!
Will probably start testing at DPO8, super early I know!!


xxxxx


----------



## linz143

On CD 4 here! I usually ovulate between CD 11 and 13 though, so I'll be starting my opks on Saturday to catch my surge. Earliest I've gotten a +opk is CD 9. First cycle trying! Not going to be expecting anything this time around though, as it took us almost 10 months last time to get pregnant.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Jrepp, hi hun, I hope you are doing ok and have big respect for you continuing with this thread.

Can you please put me down for November the 19th.

AFM I am waiting patiently for my hubby to return home. I feel very strange this cycle as its the first time we have ever been apart and was really excited about being back TTC after 8 years and due to him being made redundant he had to go for a change of career, I am more thankful he has a job but just means TTC is more tricky as we were out this month, ok for Nov and maybe Dec but definitely out for Jan :-( so would love a sticky bean to appear in next 2 cycles 

Good luck ladies


----------



## hopefulfor1st

squirrel. said:


> Shall we have a roll call to see who's where in their cycle? Maybe cycle days or days leading up to and after ovulation?

Not too sure, that opk I pictured 2 pages back was yesterday so hopefully ill ov today or tomorrow (?) I just want to o already to take the stress of my first clomid round!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

OMG IM DYING TO TEST!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

that is all! :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sofaqueen77 said:


> OMG IM DYING TO TEST!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> that is all! :winkwink:



Me too and I don't even know that I oved!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

hopefulfor1st said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG IM DYING TO TEST!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> that is all! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and I don't even know that I oved!Click to expand...

Did you do an OPK today?


----------



## squirrel.

Sofaqueen77 said:


> OMG IM DYING TO TEST!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> that is all! :winkwink:

I may be crazy, but so am I. I bought 3 double packs of tests cheaply on amazon - FRER, Clearblue Conception Indicator and Clearblue traditional plus sign ones. I swear they are talking to me! I want to test and I am only just ovulating today or tomorrow. I won't be able to hold out past 8dpo, I know I won't. I'll be then taking a test every day from then till 14dpo. So hope this cycle is the only one I have to go through, I am so impatient!!!

x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I have two double packs of digi's, and 40ICs!!!!!!!!!
TORTURE!!!!!


----------



## linz143

Seriously, Squirrel, you need to get on the internet cheapies!! Think I've got 18 ICs, 1 answer brand, and 49 opks!


----------



## squirrel.

:blush: I don't even really count ICs anymore. I've lived off them since I had my son - I was paranoid I was pregnant for 13 months while I was breastfeeding as my periods didn't come back till I stopped, so I took several a month. Since then I take a few every cycle around period time out of sheer POAS madness. I've got about 40 or so left. I bought these proper ones because for some reason an irrational part of me thinks that if I have a 'proper' test I might have more chances of a positive result. Silly, but I have seen so many dozens of negative ICs that I think they don't work :wacko: stupid I know!!

x


----------



## Krippy

I just ordered my first batch of ICs...can't wait til they get here! First time TTC while breastfeeding so I really don't know if I am ovulating or not, etc. so I didn't want to waste money on the expensive tests. I have been pregnant 3 times all on the first cycle of trying so all of this guessing is so new to me! :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm sad that my ic stash has lowered, I felt like going with digi just for kicks and 100% assurance... go figure the store was out of them :dohh: so I grabbed first response and will have those for reserves while I use up the last of my opks. Hopefully I wont have to order more!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sofaqueen77 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG IM DYING TO TEST!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> that is all! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and I don't even know that I oved!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you do an OPK today?Click to expand...


I'm going to do one at the same time as yesterday where I got that near positive which is in an hour! I read people can have a best / worse time of the day to test so gonna test same times as yesterday and keep my fluid intake similar to compare. Just find it odd I got a near pos at 11am, negative at 2 and 5pm. So wondering today if ill get my pos at 11am and negs in arvo meaning arvo tests are pointless for me!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

hopefulfor1st said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG IM DYING TO TEST!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> that is all! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and I don't even know that I oved!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you do an OPK today?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to do one at the same time as yesterday where I got that near positive which is in an hour! I read people can have a best / worse time of the day to test so gonna test same times as yesterday and keep my fluid intake similar to compare. Just find it odd I got a near pos at 11am, negative at 2 and 5pm. So wondering today if ill get my pos at 11am and negs in arvo meaning arvo tests are pointless for me!!Click to expand...



I was so hoping for no line but its still a half dark line on my opk :/


----------



## Captain

Thanks for all the well wishes today ladies keeping my fingers crossed for all of you x


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Shall we have a roll call to see who's where in their cycle? Maybe cycle days or days leading up to and after ovulation?
> 
> Hi all,
> First cycle after my MC!
> I'm DPO4! Only DYING to test!!!!!!
> Will probably start testing at DPO8, super early I know!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Did you o on time or late?


HGsurvivor05 said:


> Jrepp, hi hun, I hope you are doing ok and have big respect for you continuing with this thread.
> 
> Can you please put me down for November the 19th.
> 
> AFM I am waiting patiently for my hubby to return home. I feel very strange this cycle as its the first time we have ever been apart and was really excited about being back TTC after 8 years and due to him being made redundant he had to go for a change of career, I am more thankful he has a job but just means TTC is more tricky as we were out this month, ok for Nov and maybe Dec but definitely out for Jan :-( so would love a sticky bean to appear in next 2 cycles
> 
> Good luck ladies

Thank you! I'm doing alright all things considered. I hope this month works out for you so you don't have to stress in December. 



hopefulfor1st said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG IM DYING TO TEST!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> that is all! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and I don't even know that I oved!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you do an OPK today?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to do one at the same time as yesterday where I got that near positive which is in an hour! I read people can have a best / worse time of the day to test so gonna test same times as yesterday and keep my fluid intake similar to compare. Just find it odd I got a near pos at 11am, negative at 2 and 5pm. So wondering today if ill get my pos at 11am and negs in arvo meaning arvo tests are pointless for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was so hoping for no line but its still a half dark line on my opk :/Click to expand...

How many days in are you?


As for me: I only had a few cramps today, and no more weird discharge. Opk was negative as expected for cd7. Tomorrow will mark one week since my miscarriage so I'm kind of sad but life goes on.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Shall we have a roll call to see who's where in their cycle? Maybe cycle days or days leading up to and after ovulation?
> 
> Hi all,
> First cycle after my MC!
> I'm DPO4! Only DYING to test!!!!!!
> Will probably start testing at DPO8, super early I know!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Did you o on time or late?
> 
> 
> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp, hi hun, I hope you are doing ok and have big respect for you continuing with this thread.
> 
> Can you please put me down for November the 19th.
> 
> AFM I am waiting patiently for my hubby to return home. I feel very strange this cycle as its the first time we have ever been apart and was really excited about being back TTC after 8 years and due to him being made redundant he had to go for a change of career, I am more thankful he has a job but just means TTC is more tricky as we were out this month, ok for Nov and maybe Dec but definitely out for Jan :-( so would love a sticky bean to appear in next 2 cycles
> 
> Good luck ladies Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm doing alright all things considered. I hope this month works out for you so you don't have to stress in December.
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG IM DYING TO TEST!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> that is all! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and I don't even know that I oved!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you do an OPK today?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to do one at the same time as yesterday where I got that near positive which is in an hour! I read people can have a best / worse time of the day to test so gonna test same times as yesterday and keep my fluid intake similar to compare. Just find it odd I got a near pos at 11am, negative at 2 and 5pm. So wondering today if ill get my pos at 11am and negs in arvo meaning arvo tests are pointless for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was so hoping for no line but its still a half dark line on my opk :/Click to expand...
> 
> How many days in are you?
> 
> 
> As for me: I only had a few cramps today, and no more weird discharge. Opk was negative as expected for cd7. Tomorrow will mark one week since my miscarriage so I'm kind of sad but life goes on.Click to expand...


Cd19, maybe yesterday was my pos opk but ill just have to keep bding til my cd21 bloods I think!


----------



## squirrel.

Anyone ever had a slow rise? My chart is doing weird things. I got a positive OPK for the first time ever and lots of EWCM, so I imagined I would be ovulating yesterday as today there has been a lot less EWCM, but my temperature didn't go up this morning and I'm a bit worried it won't tomorrow either. The thing is, my temperature was slowly making it's way down like it usually does before O and now it's stagnating at a strangely consistent level. Any chart stalkers would be very welcome! Any idea what's going on?

x


----------



## Literati_Love

Squirrel - Judging from your chart, you probably only oved today, so see if your temps go up tomorrow! Also, I am often 'dry' on the day of ovulation so that's normal.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks LiteratiLove. I find the whole thing so annoyingly unpredictable even though I've been charting for five months now to get the hang of it. Every month my cycle is slightly different - different O day, different pre-O pattern, different post-O pattern. I just don't think I'm a regular cycle kinda gal. Before I went back on birth control 5 years ago I had a year or so where I didn't take anything and my cycle would always vary between 28 and 34 days ish. I wasn't charting then, but I guess my O day was always a bit different. The good thing is my luteal phase seems to be staying at 14 days, so once I O, I can predict my next period.

Thanks for taking a look.

x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Shall we have a roll call to see who's where in their cycle? Maybe cycle days or days leading up to and after ovulation?
> 
> Hi all,
> First cycle after my MC!
> I'm DPO4! Only DYING to test!!!!!!
> Will probably start testing at DPO8, super early I know!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Did you o on time or late?
> 
> 
> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp, hi hun, I hope you are doing ok and have big respect for you continuing with this thread.
> 
> Can you please put me down for November the 19th.
> 
> AFM I am waiting patiently for my hubby to return home. I feel very strange this cycle as its the first time we have ever been apart and was really excited about being back TTC after 8 years and due to him being made redundant he had to go for a change of career, I am more thankful he has a job but just means TTC is more tricky as we were out this month, ok for Nov and maybe Dec but definitely out for Jan :-( so would love a sticky bean to appear in next 2 cycles
> 
> Good luck ladies Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm doing alright all things considered. I hope this month works out for you so you don't have to stress in December.
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG IM DYING TO TEST!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> that is all! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and I don't even know that I oved!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you do an OPK today?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to do one at the same time as yesterday where I got that near positive which is in an hour! I read people can have a best / worse time of the day to test so gonna test same times as yesterday and keep my fluid intake similar to compare. Just find it odd I got a near pos at 11am, negative at 2 and 5pm. So wondering today if ill get my pos at 11am and negs in arvo meaning arvo tests are pointless for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was so hoping for no line but its still a half dark line on my opk :/Click to expand...
> 
> How many days in are you?
> 
> 
> As for me: I only had a few cramps today, and no more weird discharge. Opk was negative as expected for cd7. Tomorrow will mark one week since my miscarriage so I'm kind of sad but life goes on.Click to expand...


Hey Jrepp,
I think I actually O'd a day or so early!!! According to the OPKs and EWCM.... I O'd on CD 18, which makes me dpo5 today!! I usually O Around CD20/21!!!

I've upped my vitamins this month.... Prenatal, vit B Complex, Folic Acid, Magnesium and CoQ10!! 

Now I will say when I had my CP in July, before I started using OPKs, I had two lots of EWCM, one around CD20, and again around CD27..... So after an MC, ALL BETS ARE OFF!!!!

I dobt think I was right after I week, still brown spotting, feeling out of sorts etc! 
So I'm sending ya lots of huuuuuuugggggggsssssss!!!! 
Obviously feel free to ask me anything!!!

Take care of you!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hallo lovely Novembabes!!!! :flower:

I'm 5 DPO, and driving myself nuts trying not to POAS!!! 
I've never been so productive at work.... Anything to distract me!!!!!

Nothing else exciting to report, just popping in to say hi!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hallo lovely Novembabes!!!! :flower:
> 
> I'm 5 DPO, and driving myself nuts trying not to POAS!!!
> I've never been so productive at work.... Anything to distract me!!!!!
> 
> Nothing else exciting to report, just popping in to say hi!!
> 
> xxxxxxxx


I'd just do a cheapy to get it out of my system lol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

hopefulfor1st said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hallo lovely Novembabes!!!! :flower:
> 
> I'm 5 DPO, and driving myself nuts trying not to POAS!!!
> I've never been so productive at work.... Anything to distract me!!!!!
> 
> Nothing else exciting to report, just popping in to say hi!!
> 
> xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> I'd just do a cheapy to get it out of my system lolClick to expand...

If I start at all, I'll end up doing 3/4 a day....


----------



## Jrepp

squirrel. said:


> Anyone ever had a slow rise? My chart is doing weird things. I got a positive OPK for the first time ever and lots of EWCM, so I imagined I would be ovulating yesterday as today there has been a lot less EWCM, but my temperature didn't go up this morning and I'm a bit worried it won't tomorrow either. The thing is, my temperature was slowly making it's way down like it usually does before O and now it's stagnating at a strangely consistent level. Any chart stalkers would be very welcome! Any idea what's going on?
> 
> x

I don't know what to say about your chart. If it doesn't rise tomorrow I would think that you didn't actually ovulate. There is a slow rise that can be apparent a few days after ovulation once temp levels even out.



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Shall we have a roll call to see who's where in their cycle? Maybe cycle days or days leading up to and after ovulation?
> 
> Hi all,
> First cycle after my MC!
> I'm DPO4! Only DYING to test!!!!!!
> Will probably start testing at DPO8, super early I know!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Did you o on time or late?
> 
> 
> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp, hi hun, I hope you are doing ok and have big respect for you continuing with this thread.
> 
> Can you please put me down for November the 19th.
> 
> AFM I am waiting patiently for my hubby to return home. I feel very strange this cycle as its the first time we have ever been apart and was really excited about being back TTC after 8 years and due to him being made redundant he had to go for a change of career, I am more thankful he has a job but just means TTC is more tricky as we were out this month, ok for Nov and maybe Dec but definitely out for Jan :-( so would love a sticky bean to appear in next 2 cycles
> 
> Good luck ladies Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm doing alright all things considered. I hope this month works out for you so you don't have to stress in December.
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG IM DYING TO TEST!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::
> 
> Hey Jrepp,
> I think I actually O'd a day or so early!!! According to the OPKs and EWCM.... I O'd on CD 18, which makes me dpo5 today!! I usually O Around CD20/21!!!
> 
> I've upped my vitamins this month.... Prenatal, vit B Complex, Folic Acid, Magnesium and CoQ10!!
> 
> Now I will say when I had my CP in July, before I started using OPKs, I had two lots of EWCM, one around CD20, and again around CD27..... So after an MC, ALL BETS ARE OFF!!!!
> 
> I dobt think I was right after I week, still brown spotting, feeling out of sorts etc!
> So I'm sending ya lots of huuuuuuugggggggsssssss!!!!
> Obviously feel free to ask me anything!!!
> 
> Take care of you!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hallo lovely Novembabes!!!! :flower:
> 
> I'm 5 DPO, and driving myself nuts trying not to POAS!!!
> I've never been so productive at work.... Anything to distract me!!!!!
> 
> Nothing else exciting to report, just popping in to say hi!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just trying to get a feel for what's going to happen. In July when I had another early miscarriage I ovulated on day 12 when it was normally day 18 or 20. I sarted with opk's yesterday so hopefully I'll catch it.
> 
> I'm staying busy too! Work is a nightmare right now and we are moving in a little over a month. Lots to do! How are you feeling so far?Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## squirrel.

Sofaqueen 5dpo is such an annoying stage! You're so close to testing yet soooo far! The TWW is so painfully slow because it's totally out of our hands. I wish I was where you are though :) I think I'm ovulating today, but that means I won't be 8dpo (my official first testing day, the FRER says 6 days before period, so that's what I'm sticking to!) till next Friday! Ugh!!! And that's if I even ovulate today. I hate limbo land! 

x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I'm good, no symptoms really, boobs slightly veiny, bit more tired than usual, but nothing major! 
I'm still half thinking that I haven't O'd yet... maybe I got my surge but no O! 
My cycle after the VP was 41 days, which works out at 14 days after my second lot of EWCM! Who knows!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Captain

Should be two DPO today according to charts but I have a bad feeling I'm ovulating today. Woke up to tender breasts and CM, hope I'm just over thinking things. Regardless, the hubby went to work for two weeks two days a go, so there's nothing I can do about it now!

A quick question, though. We 'dtd' Monday night with o expected Tuesday. He left for work Tuesday morning. If o did happen Tuesday, what are the chances?

This is only our second cycle trying and I haven't considered OPK's yet as we can only try when he's home so if I'm ovulating when he isn't here there isn't anything I can do about it except wait for the next cycle!


----------



## linz143

Captain, that's exactly how my DD was conceived. We dtd on CD10 and on CD 11 I ovulated. They say your most fertile days are the two days before ovulation. Good luck!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Captain! Sounds like perfect timing!!! :happydance:

AFM, IM GOING DEMENTED, ONLY 6DPO!!!!!! 
Can I test?? Please??? 

:growlmad:


----------



## linz143

Sofaqueen, if you have any cheapies you may as well have at it just to get the urge out!


----------



## squirrel.

I agree, just vent some of that POAS madness with some ICs.

I'm frustrated because I don't know when/if ever I am going to ovulate. I had two positive OPKs in a row and keep expecting my temps to rise, but they're not. Ovulation is much later this month than it has been. It was usually day 14-16, but this month I'm on day 18 and nothing yet :( makes me worry it's just not going to happen and there's something wrong with my hormones. Been feeling early pregnancy symptoms today too, which I guess are a sign my progesterone is increasing after ovulation, but there's no sign of the O itself!!! So frustrated! We're in this limbo land where we keep on having to have this unnaturally forced dtd just to try and conceive - it's not as much fun if you feel like you have to! I hate it that this period of uncertainty is still here. I thought I'd have O'd by now. I'm hoping that my temperature will go up tomorrow and if it doesn't I'll be annoyed!!

x


----------



## skimomma

Waiting for af to arrive then I'll be able to guess my Nov date.


----------



## Captain

Thank you linz and Sofaqueen, that's put my mind to rest!


----------



## Literati_Love

Squirrel - you still have fertile CM so I think your body is still just gearing up. It's a possibility you might ov today? Do you ever get ovulation pains or anything to help you out? It seems like every month I start panicking that I'm not going to ovulate or I missed it somehow, but then my temps go up and everything gets confirmed and I realize I had nothing to worry about! So hopefully it is the same for you.


----------



## squirrel.

Hi Literari,

I wish I got ovulation pains, but no, I don't feel it. I just worry because my first cycle off the pill my body kept trying to ovulate and I ended up with a 60 day cycle and a 9 day luteal phase that cycle. After that my cycle settled down and I had a predictable O day and a 14 day luteal phase. The one month we start trying and it seems to be going a bit wrong. I think it might have last month actually because even though I had a ton of EWCM around day 14-16 and I thought I O'd (I'd left my thermometer at home while we went away fro a while) - when we came home and I took my temp on day 19 my temp was where it is now. So I worry that my cycles are becoming strange and irregular with short luteal phases. I hope not!! I hope I did O today.

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Get my cd21 bloods done tomorrow! And then I just have to wait the long wait over the weekend for results :/


----------



## MommyCandice

I am 3dpo or so ovufriend says but they keep changing it, so confusing. None the less I am trying to be positive.. this month I wasnt on top of dtd the every other day cuz we had to we just dtd when we felt like it and just more or less wing it, it has helped ease alot of ttc stress, just hopin it happens soon :D

Baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

MommyCandice said:


> I am 3dpo or so ovufriend says but they keep changing it, so confusing. None the less I am trying to be positive.. this month I wasnt on top of dtd the every other day cuz we had to we just dtd when we felt like it and just more or less wing it, it has helped ease alot of ttc stress, just hopin it happens soon :D
> 
> Baby dust to us all!!!!

It's frustrating when they change your o date! My husband and I stuck with every other day last month, but I'm pretty sure (98%) that we actually conceived from a spontaneous quicky before work, the day before his birthday. Unfortunately the pregnancy ended at 5 weeks 4 days. Hoping we can just have fun and get a baby to stay full term.


----------



## bluebear1588

I usually get ovulation pains but this month I was super sick with a combo of a severe cold and food poisoning during ovulation day. I'm still being hopeful and if AF doesn't show up next month I'll be testing on Nov. 13.


----------



## MommyCandice

Jrepp said:


> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> I am 3dpo or so ovufriend says but they keep changing it, so confusing. None the less I am trying to be positive.. this month I wasnt on top of dtd the every other day cuz we had to we just dtd when we felt like it and just more or less wing it, it has helped ease alot of ttc stress, just hopin it happens soon :D
> 
> Baby dust to us all!!!!
> 
> It's frustrating when they change your o date! My husband and I stuck with every other day last month, but I'm pretty sure (98%) that we actually conceived from a spontaneous quicky before work, the day before his birthday. Unfortunately the pregnancy ended at 5 weeks 4 days. Hoping we can just have fun and get a baby to stay full term.Click to expand...

so sorry to hear that Jrepp I hope you are doing ok
Up until this cylce I have had a hard time enjoying dtd its more that we have done it cuz we have had to, hopin you get another BFP soon and that its a sticky little bean :D


----------



## BBbliss

Put me down for November 7th and let's see if I can wait that long haha


----------



## Jrepp

MommyCandice said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> I am 3dpo or so ovufriend says but they keep changing it, so confusing. None the less I am trying to be positive.. this month I wasnt on top of dtd the every other day cuz we had to we just dtd when we felt like it and just more or less wing it, it has helped ease alot of ttc stress, just hopin it happens soon :D
> 
> Baby dust to us all!!!!
> 
> It's frustrating when they change your o date! My husband and I stuck with every other day last month, but I'm pretty sure (98%) that we actually conceived from a spontaneous quicky before work, the day before his birthday. Unfortunately the pregnancy ended at 5 weeks 4 days. Hoping we can just have fun and get a baby to stay full term.Click to expand...
> 
> so sorry to hear that Jrepp I hope you are doing ok
> Up until this cylce I have had a hard time enjoying dtd its more that we have done it cuz we have had to, hopin you get another BFP soon and that its a sticky little bean :DClick to expand...

Thank you so much. Some days are harder than others, but all I can do is put one foot in front of the other. We are trying again but I'm going to wait to test.



BBbliss said:


> Put me down for November 7th and let's see if I can wait that long haha

Got ya in! Good luck


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hello ladies,

So I tested ands it's a bfn! I'm not too bothered, I mean I lasted till 7dpo right. Right? :haha:

I just have to keep reminding myself that this is not an ordinary cycle, I might not even have O'd! I need to keep my feet on the ground this time!!!

As for symptoms... Veiny boobs, ever so slightly tender ( although that could be because of all the prodding I'm doing :haha:), mild but noticeable dragging sensation in lower abdomen, but that could be because of the 14in pizza I scoffed last nite!!!

I'm probably gonna test every day now until AF or BFP!! Obviously in secret... OH is still in MC mode a bit, but he'll catch up, I just don't want to bombard him with sticks just yet! 

I think if I get any sniff of a line on the cheapies, I'll do a digi, and fits positive I'll show OH! 

How are you all doing?


----------



## Nini Lopez

Had a temp drop today so Af will be here by the end of the day :( I am hoping this is out month. Both of our bdays. Can you put me down for nov 23 please. GL to everyone.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi there, can you put me down for testing on 15th nov. I'm not testing early this month, I have one digi only to be used if AF doesn't show. Ill be due around 12th nov based on my normal cycle but I was 2 days late last month, I'm hoping I ovulate late again this month because my DH is away this weekend and won't be back till early hours of Tuesday morning, which might be too late!


----------



## xs5

Nov 23 for me, hope I can wait that long


----------



## purplecupcake

I'll be testing on Nov 9th :)


----------



## BBbliss

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> So I tested ands it's a bfn! I'm not too bothered, I mean I lasted till 7dpo right. Right? :haha:
> 
> I just have to keep reminding myself that this is not an ordinary cycle, I might not even have O'd! I need to keep my feet on the ground this time!!!
> 
> As for symptoms... Veiny boobs, ever so slightly tender ( although that could be because of all the prodding I'm doing :haha:), mild but noticeable dragging sensation in lower abdomen, but that could be because of the 14in pizza I scoffed last nite!!!
> 
> I'm probably gonna test every day now until AF or BFP!! Obviously in secret... OH is still in MC mode a bit, but he'll catch up, I just don't want to bombard him with sticks just yet!
> 
> I think if I get any sniff of a line on the cheapies, I'll do a digi, and fits positive I'll show OH!
> 
> How are you all doing?

Sofaqueen, that's so funny! I test in secret too! I hide them and discard without him knowing, he thinks its crazy but aren't we all just a bit mad when TTC?


----------



## AugustBride6

I am officially moving over! 

Please add me for November 24th :thumbup:


----------



## Twinklie12

If you don't mind, change me to November 10th! My O is running late so I'm going to have to wait a while longer to test. :/


----------



## Twinklie12

squirrel. said:


> I agree, just vent some of that POAS madness with some ICs.
> 
> I'm frustrated because I don't know when/if ever I am going to ovulate. I had two positive OPKs in a row and keep expecting my temps to rise, but they're not. Ovulation is much later this month than it has been. It was usually day 14-16, but this month I'm on day 18 and nothing yet :( makes me worry it's just not going to happen and there's something wrong with my hormones. Been feeling early pregnancy symptoms today too, which I guess are a sign my progesterone is increasing after ovulation, but there's no sign of the O itself!!! So frustrated! We're in this limbo land where we keep on having to have this unnaturally forced dtd just to try and conceive - it's not as much fun if you feel like you have to! I hate it that this period of uncertainty is still here. I thought I'd have O'd by now. I'm hoping that my temperature will go up tomorrow and if it doesn't I'll be annoyed!!
> 
> x


I feel your pain squirrel! I am on CD15, and I usually O CD 14 at the latest. Been taking OPKs, all just very faint, not a dark positive I usually get. I do have EWCM, low temps but no positive OPKs. Even if I get an OPK today, would mean O CD16 or CD17... why so late for me this cycle? I'm usually so predicatble too. 

And I agree, when you keep *having * to dtd it is not the same when it is sponataneous and for fun. My DH just asks when he has to or if he gets a night off! haha. Poor guy, feels used. This prolonged O wait makes it worse.


----------



## Twinklie12

Jrepp said:


> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> I am 3dpo or so ovufriend says but they keep changing it, so confusing. None the less I am trying to be positive.. this month I wasnt on top of dtd the every other day cuz we had to we just dtd when we felt like it and just more or less wing it, it has helped ease alot of ttc stress, just hopin it happens soon :D
> 
> Baby dust to us all!!!!
> 
> It's frustrating when they change your o date! My husband and I stuck with every other day last month, but I'm pretty sure (98%) that we actually conceived from a spontaneous quicky before work, the day before his birthday. Unfortunately the pregnancy ended at 5 weeks 4 days. Hoping we can just have fun and get a baby to stay full term.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about your loss Jrepp. I had a chemical last cycle where I was 4 days late for AF after lots of faint BFPs, and hcg bloods of 11 on DPO16. Not quite the same as getting to almost 6 weeks, but I can relate. Some say that makes you extra fertile next cycle, so FX! So far it just seems to be making my O much later then normal though...gr!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Twinklie12 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> I am 3dpo or so ovufriend says but they keep changing it, so confusing. None the less I am trying to be positive.. this month I wasnt on top of dtd the every other day cuz we had to we just dtd when we felt like it and just more or less wing it, it has helped ease alot of ttc stress, just hopin it happens soon :D
> 
> Baby dust to us all!!!!
> 
> It's frustrating when they change your o date! My husband and I stuck with every other day last month, but I'm pretty sure (98%) that we actually conceived from a spontaneous quicky before work, the day before his birthday. Unfortunately the pregnancy ended at 5 weeks 4 days. Hoping we can just have fun and get a baby to stay full term.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear about your loss Jrepp. I had a chemical last cycle where I was 4 days late for AF after lots of faint BFPs, and hcg bloods of 11 on DPO16. Not quite the same as getting to almost 6 weeks, but I can relate. Some say that makes you extra fertile next cycle, so FX! So far it just seems to be making my O much later then normal though...gr!Click to expand...

Some women do have an anovulatory cycle after a chemical.


----------



## MommyCandice

hey ladies, is tender breasts, mainly nipples a sign of anything, nothing is even touching then and they feel like they are on fire or something??? also if any of you can suggest anything to make them feel better that would be great


----------



## RubyRainbows

:hi:

Can you put me down for Nov. 10th? Thanks!


----------



## linz143

RubyRainbows said:


> :hi:
> 
> Can you put me down for Nov. 10th? Thanks!

Yay another Nov 10th tester!


----------



## linz143

MommyCandice said:


> hey ladies, is tender breasts, mainly nipples a sign of anything, nothing is even touching then and they feel like they are on fire or something??? also if any of you can suggest anything to make them feel better that would be great

Honestly, I've had this in the tww and not been pregnant. It wasn't until about 5 or 6 weeks that I got this with my DD. fx'd it means something good for you though! Only thing I would suggest is maybe some heat compressions if that doesn't hurt as well.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I would like to change my date to Nov 9th! I O'd early:happydance:


----------



## Captain

If that's not normal for you then I'm pretty sure it's a good sign, fingers crossed for you!

I've been having some mild cramps on and off today.. hoping they're implantation pains but trying not to take much notice as I don't want to be obsessing over symptoms for two weeks!


----------



## rw7y

Add me for November 4th, please! :)


----------



## MommyCandice

now it definitely isnt normal for me, and i didn't symptom spot before i got my bfp with my other two so i dont even remember if i experienced it, i'm hoping it is a good sign, i am feeling positive about this month, we took a very laid back approach this month


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay for all the new testers coming over!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

BBbliss said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> So I tested ands it's a bfn! I'm not too bothered, I mean I lasted till 7dpo right. Right? :haha:
> 
> I just have to keep reminding myself that this is not an ordinary cycle, I might not even have O'd! I need to keep my feet on the ground this time!!!
> 
> As for symptoms... Veiny boobs, ever so slightly tender ( although that could be because of all the prodding I'm doing :haha:), mild but noticeable dragging sensation in lower abdomen, but that could be because of the 14in pizza I scoffed last nite!!!
> 
> I'm probably gonna test every day now until AF or BFP!! Obviously in secret... OH is still in MC mode a bit, but he'll catch up, I just don't want to bombard him with sticks just yet!
> 
> I think if I get any sniff of a line on the cheapies, I'll do a digi, and fits positive I'll show OH!
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> Sofaqueen, that's so funny! I test in secret too! I hide them and discard without him knowing, he thinks its crazy but aren't we all just a bit mad when TTC?Click to expand...


So as ye all know I'm testing in secret! The KGB have nothing on me!!
Well I'm 8DPO today, and I got this with FMU this morning....
What you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## squirrel.

Sofaqueen that looks like a line!!!! Hope it gets darker over the next few days. A tentative congrats to you!!

x


----------



## BBbliss

Sofaqueem! It does look like a line!!! How exciting! I'm checking on you first thing in the morning tomorrow. Please let us know!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

BBbliss said:


> Sofaqueem! It does look like a line!!! How exciting! I'm checking on you first thing in the morning tomorrow. Please let us know!

DEFFO, it's so surreal... A MC and a bfp in the same month... I'm petrified! 
I'll post another test in the morning! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## linz143

I see it, I see it!


----------



## BBbliss

Sofaqueen77 said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Sofaqueem! It does look like a line!!! How exciting! I'm checking on you first thing in the morning tomorrow. Please let us know!
> 
> DEFFO, it's so surreal... A MC and a bfp in the same month... I'm petrified!
> I'll post another test in the morning!
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...


I'm so sorry about you MC! I understand you being scared its only natural, but every egg is its own unique egg and I hope you have that precious golden egg this time. Good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

AF showed up for me today, so onto November for me. I will probably be testing November 25.

Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## tracdesi

Still waiting for AF to come for this month but if she does show then I'll be testing from November 21st onward :thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome to all new November testers,

Summer babies are best :) I hope we all get one. I know most people want September onwards babies because of the school year, but as a July baby (and a teacher) myself, I believe strongly that input at home into a child's schooling goes a long way to tackling any perceived disadvantage children may have. 

1dpo here (I think, if you look at my chart you'll see why I'm skeptical, it's beena weird week, but finally my temp seems to have gone up, we'll see if it stays there tomorrow) and am starting to get quite noticeably sore breasts, particularly the side on the right. Very odd. I'm also in a really bad mood, even though it's the first day of my week-long half-term holiday.

How's everyone else doing?

Sofaqueen - I'll be checking in early tomorrow to see if your line gets darker. Hope it does!!
x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hopefully I'll be posting a pic in the morning, around 10 ish!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## 2moms2be

Sofa, I am crossing my fingers so hard for you!!

I'm ready to join this thread, m'dears... no AF yet, but my temps crashed and I'm spotting like mad. If I'm back to normal (I had the cycle from hell this time), I'll be testing November 28th.

Hoping this month we have nothing but BFP's! (Hey, it could happen...)


----------



## ellitigg

Sign me up for testing around 27th please!

Good luck sofa!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sofa I see it!! Keeping my fingers super crossed!

2moms I think a month of only bfp's would be amazing :) Dust all around!!

I thought I would be 1dpo today but I got a dark opk again this afternoon and I'm just not sure how to read it now:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0983[1].jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Trying not to symptom spot but just run to the toilet and bought up my KFC mid meal! 
I remember KFC tasting awful to me when I had my chemical and now that I think back same thing when I was pregnant with Jace I remember hubby getting excited that he might lose some weight lol
I normally LOOOOVE KFC!!


----------



## Jrepp

I am so sorry ladies. I fell behind! Work has been crazy, we are moving in 4 weeks and went to a Halloween party last night. I will update the dates in just a moment.

Sofa- I see a line, I hope it's a positive. It gives me hope :)

DSemcho how are things going with you?

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Afm: cd11 and no sign of o yet. I haven't been eating much lately and have been constipated / bloated since I got positives earlier this month. I figured that it would go away since I lost the baby. Hubby is going to donate blood to find out his blood type. I am nervous we aren't compatible.


----------



## Captain

Hey Sofaqueen I see it! I'm hoping you get a darker result tomorrow, got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## countrygirl3

Hey can I join the testing? It's my first cycle after having my last son .. I think I should be due for AF on Nov 16. Hoping to have our kids close together!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

countrygirl3 said:


> Hey can I join the testing? It's my first cycle after having my last son .. I think I should be due for AF on Nov 16. Hoping to have our kids close together!


Country girl how old is your boy?

Jrepp what's this about blood types?


----------



## countrygirl3

Hopeful for 1st -
I have 3 boys: ages 3, almost 2 and 6 months ... this will be our last :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

countrygirl3 said:


> Hopeful for 1st -
> I have 3 boys: ages 3, almost 2 and 6 months ... this will be our last :)

Busy lady!!! How do You handle bedtime etc?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi all! Hope I'm not too late to the party. Af is due on the 6th so I'll be testing on the 7th. 
Let's see if I can last that long.


----------



## countrygirl3

hopefulfor1st said:


> countrygirl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful for 1st -
> I have 3 boys: ages 3, almost 2 and 6 months ... this will be our last :)
> 
> Busy lady!!! How do You handle bedtime etc?Click to expand...

Patience I guess :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Do you do your bedtime routine as a group or do each one separately?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've been checking my cervix alot....and I swear it has not changed at all! 
It's just a VERY hard to reach tiny bump, and I definitely can't make out a slit at all! 
That's how it's been for weeks.


----------



## squirrel.

Hopeful your being sick sign sounds very promising! How many dpo are you?

I'm finally convinced I ovulated as my temperature shot up again today. Finally!! I think I ovulated CD19, so I'm 2dpo. 8dpo (my first testing day, I can't see myself waiting longer than that!) feels an age away!!

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

x


----------



## squirrel.

For ladies who chart. How do you manage when you the clocks change? Our clocks went forward last night. As it happened my son woke up at twenty past five (sadly no one told him about the clocks going forward!), so I was able to take my temperature at the right time (usually I take it at 6:15 when my alarm goes off). My problem is that soon he'll get used to the time change and I won't be getting up at 5:15 every morning. How do you gradually change the time? Five minutes every day? Or does an hour not make that much of a difference? Or maybe when/if my new cycle starts, change it then? 

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

squirrel. said:


> Hopeful your being sick sign sounds very promising! How many dpo are you?
> 
> I'm finally convinced I ovulated as my temperature shot up again today. Finally!! I think I ovulated CD19, so I'm 2dpo. 8dpo (my first testing day, I can't see myself waiting longer than that!) feels an age away!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> x

I'm cd23 not sure how many dpo I got a maybe positive opk on cd18 but opks just don't work well for me!!
I don't feel sick other than that, just when I ate those nuggets I had to run to the loo with the chip box over my mouth!! 
Bfn today, will test again Tuesday (cd25 ) and prob daily from then!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning all *yawn*

Here's my test from 9am, there is a definitive line irl, I'm not sure if it's pink though!!! So officially I'm still on the fence!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ready4number1

hopefulfor1st said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful your being sick sign sounds very promising! How many dpo are you?
> 
> I'm finally convinced I ovulated as my temperature shot up again today. Finally!! I think I ovulated CD19, so I'm 2dpo. 8dpo (my first testing day, I can't see myself waiting longer than that!) feels an age away!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> x
> 
> I'm cd23 not sure how many dpo I got a maybe positive opk on cd18 but opks just don't work well for me!!
> I don't feel sick other than that, just when I ate those nuggets I had to run to the loo with the chip box over my mouth!!
> Bfn today, will test again Tuesday (cd25 ) and prob daily from then!Click to expand...


Hi! Thanks for the invite. OPK's don't work on me either because of my PCOS. I go by EWCM and hope for the best lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Morning all *yawn*
> 
> Here's my test from 9am, there is a definitive line irl, I'm not sure if it's pink though!!! So officially I'm still on the fence!!!

Frer time!!


----------



## squirrel.

Sofaqueen I'd break out the FRERs too. 

x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I've never got a positive on. FRER, even when I've had a 2-3weeka pregnant on a digi!! Have no faith in em! 

I do have CB Digi?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ready4number1 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful your being sick sign sounds very promising! How many dpo are you?
> 
> I'm finally convinced I ovulated as my temperature shot up again today. Finally!! I think I ovulated CD19, so I'm 2dpo. 8dpo (my first testing day, I can't see myself waiting longer than that!) feels an age away!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> x
> 
> I'm cd23 not sure how many dpo I got a maybe positive opk on cd18 but opks just don't work well for me!!
> I don't feel sick other than that, just when I ate those nuggets I had to run to the loo with the chip box over my mouth!!
> Bfn today, will test again Tuesday (cd25 ) and prob daily from then!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi! Thanks for the invite. OPK's don't work on me either because of my PCOS. I go by EWCM and hope for the best lol!Click to expand...


I have pcos too and I never get ewcm


----------



## squirrel.

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I've never got a positive on. FRER, even when I've had a 2-3weeka pregnant on a digi!! Have no faith in em!
> 
> I do have CB Digi?

I think it might be too early for a digi. What about clearblue with the plus ones? I know they're blue dye, but I always found them reliable and gave me a line when FRER didn't.

x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

squirrel. said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I've never got a positive on. FRER, even when I've had a 2-3weeka pregnant on a digi!! Have no faith in em!
> 
> I do have CB Digi?
> 
> I think it might be too early for a digi. What about clearblue with the plus ones? I know they're blue dye, but I always found them reliable and gave me a line when FRER didn't.
> 
> xClick to expand...

I think I'll try and hold out till Tuesday, I'll be 11dpo, so I might see something on a digi!! God, it can't come quick enough!!


----------



## DSemcho

Yay!! Finally got AF today! Official test date Nov 28th! Thanksgiving day, and the day before my 26th BDay!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Yay for AF... No more limbo land! 
New cycle, fresh start!!!
Xxxxxx


----------



## DSemcho

Exactly! And I might be getting an HSG this week!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sofaqueen77 said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I've never got a positive on. FRER, even when I've had a 2-3weeka pregnant on a digi!! Have no faith in em!
> 
> I do have CB Digi?
> 
> I think it might be too early for a digi. What about clearblue with the plus ones? I know they're blue dye, but I always found them reliable and gave me a line when FRER didn't.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll try and hold out till Tuesday, I'll be 11dpo, so I might see something on a digi!! God, it can't come quick enough!!Click to expand...

Me? Hold out till Tuesday?!? Seriously!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## squirrel.

Wow!!!! Congrats Sofaqueen!!!!! That's amazing. Could me more than one in there if it's that strong already :)

x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

squirrel. said:


> Wow!!!! Congrats Sofaqueen!!!!! That's amazing. Could me more than one in there if it's that strong already :)
> 
> x

Yes please!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

congrats Sofa :)

I'm so confused - I was so sure my period started yesterday. I was 2 days late and woke up to dark brown discharge. I had a bit of red throughout the day, but not much. Now my bleeding has completely stopped. i'm sure it's way too late for IB. I think my body is playing a mean trick on me :(


----------



## squirrel.

Denyse have you got any pregnancy tests lying around just to make sure? Perhaps you ovulated later than you thought and it could be implantation bleeding.

x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

squirrel. said:


> Denyse have you got any pregnancy tests lying around just to make sure? Perhaps you ovulated later than you thought and it could be implantation bleeding.
> 
> x

I did one this morning but it was still BFN. If it was implantation, maybe it won't be positive for a few days?


----------



## squirrel.

True, if you ovulated late and you were implanting now then it wouldn't shop up positive for a few days yet. The old wait and see approach... time is actually starting to stand still I'm sure!!!

I've just started a week-long holiday from school (I'm a teacher) and this is not helping with my obsessing over TTC. Being in the TWW with all this new found time on my hands is so difficult!!!

x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

squirrel. said:


> True, if you ovulated late and you were implanting now then it wouldn't shop up positive for a few days yet. The old wait and see approach... time is actually starting to stand still I'm sure!!!
> 
> I've just started a week-long holiday from school (I'm a teacher) and this is not helping with my obsessing over TTC. Being in the TWW with all this new found time on my hands is so difficult!!!
> 
> x

I hear you! My period is technically 3 days late now and the TWW has been awful! I hope it goes by fast for you.

i'm trying to be patient and just wait it out but it's so hard! But much better than yesterday, I was so sure this was AF and I actually cried a lot lol. I was feeling like such a failure.


----------



## BBbliss

Sofaqueen!!! That's funtastic!!!!! I knew you couldn't wait! Why would you hehe

Congratulations and I hope this one is here to stay and bless your life :)


----------



## DSemcho

It usually takes like 3 - 8 days for it to show Ina HPT.


----------



## Rickles

Congrats Sofaqueen!!! xx


----------



## Jrepp

countrygirl3 said:


> Hey can I join the testing? It's my first cycle after having my last son .. I think I should be due for AF on Nov 16. Hoping to have our kids close together!

Got ya in



hopefulfor1st said:


> countrygirl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I join the testing? It's my first cycle after having my last son .. I think I should be due for AF on Nov 16. Hoping to have our kids close together!
> 
> 
> Country girl how old is your boy?
> 
> Jrepp what's this about blood types?Click to expand...

There is a thing called abo incompatibility when the dads blood is either a or b and the mom is o. It is very rare, but since I am the queen of rare when it comes to medical stuff it is a concern for us, although we don't know my husbands blood type yet. 



DSemcho said:


> Yay!! Finally got AF today! Official test date Nov 28th! Thanksgiving day, and the day before my 26th BDay!




DSemcho said:


> Exactly! And I might be getting an HSG this week!!!

I'm sorry AF got ya, but I'm glad your not in limbo anymore. What is hsg?



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I've never got a positive on. FRER, even when I've had a 2-3weeka pregnant on a digi!! Have no faith in em!
> 
> I do have CB Digi?
> 
> I think it might be too early for a digi. What about clearblue with the plus ones? I know they're blue dye, but I always found them reliable and gave me a line when FRER didn't.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll try and hold out till Tuesday, I'll be 11dpo, so I might see something on a digi!! God, it can't come quick enough!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me? Hold out till Tuesday?!? Seriously!!!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations. I hope it sticks for you.



DenyseGiguere said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> True, if you ovulated late and you were implanting now then it wouldn't shop up positive for a few days yet. The old wait and see approach... time is actually starting to stand still I'm sure!!!
> 
> I've just started a week-long holiday from school (I'm a teacher) and this is not helping with my obsessing over TTC. Being in the TWW with all this new found time on my hands is so difficult!!!
> 
> x
> 
> I hear you! My period is technically 3 days late now and the TWW has been awful! I hope it goes by fast for you.
> 
> i'm trying to be patient and just wait it out but it's so hard! But much better than yesterday, I was so sure this was AF and I actually cried a lot lol. I was feeling like such a failure.Click to expand...

Urine tests typically become positive 4-6 days after a blood test would be positive, which is 2-3 days after implantation.


----------



## DSemcho

I don't know the literal words, but what they do is take a catheter and stick it through your cervix into your uterus and inject dye in to make sure your tubes aren't blocked and that there are no leaks in your tubes/uterus. And I'm happy AF came, I knew I wasn't preggers.


----------



## mel28nicole

Can you put me down for Nov 12? We have been NTNP and I'm feeling lucky! We BD Friday and Saturday. According to my period app, I ovulate today. My fiance works out of town so I only see him on the weekends. We will probably BD tonight before he leaves again. Crossing our fingers!


----------



## Hannah.w

Congratulations, sofaqueen77, h&h 9 months xx


----------



## Jrepp

Last night I got a negative opk, but I woke up this morning feeling ovulatory pain on both the right and left sides. My cervix is very high and I am having creamy cm. Maybe ovulation is going to happen soon!


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp- it probably will happen soon! I sometimes get ovulation cramps for a few days before O and it's usually on both sides until my body finally decides which side is going to drop the egg. Then the day of ovulation I have a more pronounced pain on just the one side. :) good luck!


----------



## purpleharmony

I think I'm out for October, started spotting today ): 
I'm not sure when I'll be testing so I'll update when possible


----------



## Jrepp

I know it's negative, but it's definitely darker than yesterday. Hopefully o isn't too far off!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## countrygirl3

hopefulfor1st said:


> Do you do your bedtime routine as a group or do each one separately?

I do each one seperately ... they each have special songs, books etc and then I pray with each of them so they have at least a little one on one time with me daily.

sofaqueen - congratulations!!!! That's so great. So happy for you.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi ladies hope you are all well on this thread and congratulations again Sofa 

I am excited Af arrived today so officially CD1, the reason I am excited is that hubs got new job away from home so we totally missed last cycle and it has taken for ever to end but all set to go this cycle once I get rid of AF. Need to plan our cycles well now he is away few weeks at a time. Good luck ladies


----------



## 3chords

Jrepp said:


> Last night I got a negative opk, but I woke up this morning feeling ovulatory pain on both the right and left sides. My cervix is very high and I am having creamy cm. Maybe ovulation is going to happen soon!

Do you usually have creamy cm before ovulation? I would think it would transition to at least watery (if not EWCM) before it comes.

After my chemical in September, I had really weird OPK sticks...very faint 2nd line which would get a tad darker, then go back to being faint. That went on like 2 or 3 times before it finally went darker than the control on CD18. My RE says that right after the chemical we're not having a true cycle so in her experience it's always weird and all over the place. I was peeing on OPKs like a crazy person!

I'm feeling very positive about this month because I'm having tons of EWCM and so I know that my OPK should turn positive in the next couple of days. Just have a good feeling!


----------



## Jrepp

3chords said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Last night I got a negative opk, but I woke up this morning feeling ovulatory pain on both the right and left sides. My cervix is very high and I am having creamy cm. Maybe ovulation is going to happen soon!
> 
> Do you usually have creamy cm before ovulation? I would think it would transition to at least watery (if not EWCM) before it comes.
> 
> After my chemical in September, I had really weird OPK sticks...very faint 2nd line which would get a tad darker, then go back to being faint. That went on like 2 or 3 times before it finally went darker than the control on CD18. My RE says that right after the chemical we're not having a true cycle so in her experience it's always weird and all over the place. I was peeing on OPKs like a crazy person!
> 
> I'm feeling very positive about this month because I'm having tons of EWCM and so I know that my OPK should turn positive in the next couple of days. Just have a good feeling!Click to expand...

My cm goes from dry to creamy to wet to egg white and then depending on pregnancy either dry or creamy again.


----------



## MKAC2005

Just joining this thread, our first month TTC #3! AF is due 11/5 and I told myself I wouldn't test early but I'm not sure if I can hold out!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My friend at work just announced that she's 13 weeks and I can't help but be upset that if I didn't miscarry wed be 2 weeks apart :/


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

hopefulfor1st said:


> My friend at work just announced that she's 13 weeks and I can't help but be upset that if I didn't miscarry wed be 2 weeks apart :/

:hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

So sorry, hopefulfor1st. I know exactly how you feel and it is so hard. :hugs:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Me! :) AF is due on November 2, but I'll probably start testing a few days before :p

I'm 7 dpo and my symptoms have been heartburn (which I never get) and the other day really bad lower back/pelvic cramping. My temperature has also been very stable since o, and it's usually a bit more up and down. We'll see! GL everyone! :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Me! :) AF is due on November 2, but I'll probably start testing a few days before :p
> 
> I'm 7 dpo and my symptoms have been heartburn (which I never get) and the other day really bad lower back/pelvic cramping. My temperature has also been very stable since o, and it's usually a bit more up and down. We'll see! GL everyone! :)

Exciting, that's right around the corner! :) Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MrsLake2013

I'm due to test around the 18th November, so add me to the list.

Fingers crossed and baby dust to all the testers!!!


----------



## countrygirl3

hopefulfor1st said:


> My friend at work just announced that she's 13 weeks and I can't help but be upset that if I didn't miscarry wed be 2 weeks apart :/

That's really tough. Yesterday I just found out another one of my friends is pregnant too. It's hard to be happy for them without being a little sad that is not me


----------



## DSemcho

I'm sorry hopeful :( I know how you feel. After my first miscarriage, we ended up being moved to Turkey. And I was at work one night (this was about 4/5 months after the miscarriage) and I had a customer come in and she was pregnant. I asked her when her due date was - she had the EXACT same due date as me, and even showed me ultrasound pictures. It took alll I had not to bawl right there. *hugs* Just keep hanging on, your perfect miracle is coming I know it!


----------



## squirrel.

hopefulfor1st said:


> My friend at work just announced that she's 13 weeks and I can't help but be upset that if I didn't miscarry wed be 2 weeks apart :/

:hugs: Really sorry to hear that. I'm also sorry for your loss!

x


----------



## Twinklie12

hopefulfor1st said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> I am 3dpo or so ovufriend says but they keep changing it, so confusing. None the less I am trying to be positive.. this month I wasnt on top of dtd the every other day cuz we had to we just dtd when we felt like it and just more or less wing it, it has helped ease alot of ttc stress, just hopin it happens soon :D
> 
> Baby dust to us all!!!!
> 
> It's frustrating when they change your o date! My husband and I stuck with every other day last month, but I'm pretty sure (98%) that we actually conceived from a spontaneous quicky before work, the day before his birthday. Unfortunately the pregnancy ended at 5 weeks 4 days. Hoping we can just have fun and get a baby to stay full term.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear about your loss Jrepp. I had a chemical last cycle where I was 4 days late for AF after lots of faint BFPs, and hcg bloods of 11 on DPO16. Not quite the same as getting to almost 6 weeks, but I can relate. Some say that makes you extra fertile next cycle, so FX! So far it just seems to be making my O much later then normal though...gr!Click to expand...
> 
> Some women do have an anovulatory cycle after a chemical.Click to expand...

Hi hopeful - what does "anovulatory" mean? I am still waiting to O and it's driving me nuts. haha.


----------



## DSemcho

anouvlatory means you did not ovulate that cycle.


----------



## Twinklie12

DSemcho said:


> anouvlatory means you did not ovulate that cycle.

Thanks! I'm hoping that's not the case, but we'll see!


----------



## DSemcho

It's possible it could just be a long cycle to! Are you using OPKs?


----------



## squirrel.

I didn't ovulate till CD19 and my body showed signs of trying for a long time before that. Sometimes it just takes a little longer. Hopefully you will soon!

x


----------



## biscuitgal

Add me to Nov 1st! Assuming AF doesn't ruin my day sometime this week...


----------



## linz143

Twinklie12 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> anouvlatory means you did not ovulate that cycle.
> 
> Thanks! I'm hoping that's not the case, but we'll see!Click to expand...

Twinklie I'm looking at your chart and I think you did ovulate on CD 16. I have a feeling if you get another high temp tomorrow it may give you crosshairs!


----------



## Jokerette

sofaqueen77 said:


> bbbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> 
> so i tested ands it's a bfn! I'm not too bothered, i mean i lasted till 7dpo right. Right? :haha:
> 
> I just have to keep reminding myself that this is not an ordinary cycle, i might not even have o'd! I need to keep my feet on the ground this time!!!
> 
> As for symptoms... Veiny boobs, ever so slightly tender ( although that could be because of all the prodding i'm doing :haha:), mild but noticeable dragging sensation in lower abdomen, but that could be because of the 14in pizza i scoffed last nite!!!
> 
> I'm probably gonna test every day now until af or bfp!! Obviously in secret... Oh is still in mc mode a bit, but he'll catch up, i just don't want to bombard him with sticks just yet!
> 
> I think if i get any sniff of a line on the cheapies, i'll do a digi, and fits positive i'll show oh!
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> sofaqueen, that's so funny! I test in secret too! I hide them and discard without him knowing, he thinks its crazy but aren't we all just a bit mad when ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so as ye all know i'm testing in secret! The kgb have nothing on me!!
> Well i'm 8dpo today, and i got this with fmu this morning....
> What you guys think?Click to expand...

thats a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Feels like since AF was so late (8/9 days) the cramps are WAY worse. Ugh....


----------



## Bee Bee

Hellooo! 

AF just reared her ugly head today so I am CD1. Not sure when i will be testing yet. Only Cycle #2 so not sure when I'll O and so on. :)


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm going to take a guess at a testing date.. Pop me in for November 20th. If it changes I shall let you know but I think that's a pretty safe guess.


----------



## Anniebobs

My DH has been away and gets back tonight so the ttc can commence. Think ill be ovulating tomorrow or Wednesday so he's back just in time!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Anniebobs said:


> My DH has been away and gets back tonight so the ttc can commence. Think ill be ovulating tomorrow or Wednesday so he's back just in time!

That's brilliant timing!!


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome to all the new November hopefuls! Here's to a gloriously BFP filled couple of weeks for all of us!

x


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie, i cant wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Jrepp

Hello all! What a whirlwind this weekend and today have been! My hubby and I got a lot packed up for our move in a month, and I got most of my stuff for work finished. Everyone has really been bugging me about talking to my sister (who told everyone the same day that I did that she was pregnant). They keep saying that it isn't fair to her and that I am being selfish and to think about her feelings. Well..... I texted her today, mainly to get everyone off my back. I realize that it may not be fair to her, but what really isn't fair is that she just got done saying she didn't want another baby yet, was having marital issues and I'm the one who had the miscarriage. I am being selfish, but no one really took into consideration how I am feeling. It sucks!

Done ranting..... New ladies, welcome and I hope I got you all in. Sofa, should I put you down as positive? I haven't ovulated yet, but I think it's coming soon. Hoping we can get a positive this month that sticks. I don't know when I'm testing and I am really on the fence. On one hand, I want to know as soon as possible, but on the other hand I don't want to know early and then miscarry again.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> Hello all! What a whirlwind this weekend and today have been! My hubby and I got a lot packed up for our move in a month, and I got most of my stuff for work finished. Everyone has really been bugging me about talking to my sister (who told everyone the same day that I did that she was pregnant). They keep saying that it isn't fair to her and that I am being selfish and to think about her feelings. Well..... I texted her today, mainly to get everyone off my back. I realize that it may not be fair to her, but what really isn't fair is that she just got done saying she didn't want another baby yet, was having marital issues and I'm the one who had the miscarriage. I am being selfish, but no one really took into consideration how I am feeling. It sucks!
> 
> Done ranting..... New ladies, welcome and I hope I got you all in. Sofa, should I put you down as positive? I haven't ovulated yet, but I think it's coming soon. Hoping we can get a positive this month that sticks. I don't know when I'm testing and I am really on the fence. On one hand, I want to know as soon as possible, but on the other hand I don't want to know early and then miscarry again.

Hey chick,
Could you hold off putting me down as bfp till tomorrow. I'm going to the GP, hoping she'll start my betas! But who knows,s he might refer me to the EPU! 

I began testing super early this month... My logic... The sooner I know, the sooner i can get seen by the docs, get bloods etc, maybe identify a problem, i.e. Progesterone deficiency or blood problem (clotting), the sooner I can sort it, if possible! 

Then if the worst happens again, at least I know that I did absolutely everything I could to prevent it!!
Maybe it's warped logic, but that's my thinking!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! What a whirlwind this weekend and today have been! My hubby and I got a lot packed up for our move in a month, and I got most of my stuff for work finished. Everyone has really been bugging me about talking to my sister (who told everyone the same day that I did that she was pregnant). They keep saying that it isn't fair to her and that I am being selfish and to think about her feelings. Well..... I texted her today, mainly to get everyone off my back. I realize that it may not be fair to her, but what really isn't fair is that she just got done saying she didn't want another baby yet, was having marital issues and I'm the one who had the miscarriage. I am being selfish, but no one really took into consideration how I am feeling. It sucks!
> 
> Done ranting..... New ladies, welcome and I hope I got you all in. Sofa, should I put you down as positive? I haven't ovulated yet, but I think it's coming soon. Hoping we can get a positive this month that sticks. I don't know when I'm testing and I am really on the fence. On one hand, I want to know as soon as possible, but on the other hand I don't want to know early and then miscarry again.
> 
> Hey chick,
> Could you hold off putting me down as bfp till tomorrow. I'm going to the GP, hoping she'll start my betas! But who knows,s he might refer me to the EPU!
> 
> I began testing super early this month... My logic... The sooner I know, the sooner i can get seen by the docs, get bloods etc, maybe identify a problem, i.e. Progesterone deficiency or blood problem (clotting), the sooner I can sort it, if possible!
> 
> Then if the worst happens again, at least I know that I did absolutely everything I could to prevent it!!
> Maybe it's warped logic, but that's my thinking!!
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

I can hold off until you give me the go ahead :flower: I feel the same way, but the doctor probably won't see me until the 8 week exam regardless.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! What a whirlwind this weekend and today have been! My hubby and I got a lot packed up for our move in a month, and I got most of my stuff for work finished. Everyone has really been bugging me about talking to my sister (who told everyone the same day that I did that she was pregnant). They keep saying that it isn't fair to her and that I am being selfish and to think about her feelings. Well..... I texted her today, mainly to get everyone off my back. I realize that it may not be fair to her, but what really isn't fair is that she just got done saying she didn't want another baby yet, was having marital issues and I'm the one who had the miscarriage. I am being selfish, but no one really took into consideration how I am feeling. It sucks!
> 
> Done ranting..... New ladies, welcome and I hope I got you all in. Sofa, should I put you down as positive? I haven't ovulated yet, but I think it's coming soon. Hoping we can get a positive this month that sticks. I don't know when I'm testing and I am really on the fence. On one hand, I want to know as soon as possible, but on the other hand I don't want to know early and then miscarry again.
> 
> Hey chick,
> Could you hold off putting me down as bfp till tomorrow. I'm going to the GP, hoping she'll start my betas! But who knows,s he might refer me to the EPU!
> 
> I began testing super early this month... My logic... The sooner I know, the sooner i can get seen by the docs, get bloods etc, maybe identify a problem, i.e. Progesterone deficiency or blood problem (clotting), the sooner I can sort it, if possible!
> 
> Then if the worst happens again, at least I know that I did absolutely everything I could to prevent it!!
> Maybe it's warped logic, but that's my thinking!!
> xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I can hold off until you give me the go ahead :flower: I feel the same way, but the doctor probably won't see me until the 8 week exam regardless.Click to expand...

I'm planning on landing on her doorstep tomorrow morning, and not moving till she gives me what I want!! Teehee!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! What a whirlwind this weekend and today have been! My hubby and I got a lot packed up for our move in a month, and I got most of my stuff for work finished. Everyone has really been bugging me about talking to my sister (who told everyone the same day that I did that she was pregnant). They keep saying that it isn't fair to her and that I am being selfish and to think about her feelings. Well..... I texted her today, mainly to get everyone off my back. I realize that it may not be fair to her, but what really isn't fair is that she just got done saying she didn't want another baby yet, was having marital issues and I'm the one who had the miscarriage. I am being selfish, but no one really took into consideration how I am feeling. It sucks!
> 
> Done ranting..... New ladies, welcome and I hope I got you all in. Sofa, should I put you down as positive? I haven't ovulated yet, but I think it's coming soon. Hoping we can get a positive this month that sticks. I don't know when I'm testing and I am really on the fence. On one hand, I want to know as soon as possible, but on the other hand I don't want to know early and then miscarry again.
> 
> Hey chick,
> Could you hold off putting me down as bfp till tomorrow. I'm going to the GP, hoping she'll start my betas! But who knows,s he might refer me to the EPU!
> 
> I began testing super early this month... My logic... The sooner I know, the sooner i can get seen by the docs, get bloods etc, maybe identify a problem, i.e. Progesterone deficiency or blood problem (clotting), the sooner I can sort it, if possible!
> 
> Then if the worst happens again, at least I know that I did absolutely everything I could to prevent it!!
> Maybe it's warped logic, but that's my thinking!!
> xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I can hold off until you give me the go ahead :flower: I feel the same way, but the doctor probably won't see me until the 8 week exam regardless.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm planning on landing on her doorstep tomorrow morning, and not moving till she gives me what I want!! Teehee!!!!Click to expand...

Lol, good plan. I considered going to a different ob/gyn just to get confirmation and demand a blood test. I believe it should be covered by insurance.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm the same way sofa. That's why I start testing at 9/10DPO. Hey Jrepp can you change my date to 29NOV? Imma test on my bday. AF due around the 28th if I ovulate on CD18.


----------



## Bee Bee

Hey Jrepp! I just noticed you and I are both in CO. Where you at exactly?? O:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Twinklie12 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> I am 3dpo or so ovufriend says but they keep changing it, so confusing. None the less I am trying to be positive.. this month I wasnt on top of dtd the every other day cuz we had to we just dtd when we felt like it and just more or less wing it, it has helped ease alot of ttc stress, just hopin it happens soon :D
> 
> Baby dust to us all!!!!
> 
> It's frustrating when they change your o date! My husband and I stuck with every other day last month, but I'm pretty sure (98%) that we actually conceived from a spontaneous quicky before work, the day before his birthday. Unfortunately the pregnancy ended at 5 weeks 4 days. Hoping we can just have fun and get a baby to stay full term.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear about your loss Jrepp. I had a chemical last cycle where I was 4 days late for AF after lots of faint BFPs, and hcg bloods of 11 on DPO16. Not quite the same as getting to almost 6 weeks, but I can relate. Some say that makes you extra fertile next cycle, so FX! So far it just seems to be making my O much later then normal though...gr!Click to expand...
> 
> Some women do have an anovulatory cycle after a chemical.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hopeful - what does "anovulatory" mean? I am still waiting to O and it's driving me nuts. haha.Click to expand...

A cycle where you don't ovulate.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Well I stopped bleeding completely so I'm thinking either a cyst or just a funky cycle. Going to the doctor on Thursday, hopefully I'll get some answers


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DenyseGiguere said:


> Well I stopped bleeding completely so I'm thinking either a cyst or just a funky cycle. Going to the doctor on Thursday, hopefully I'll get some answers

Is this your first cycle off birth control? Could be the reason


----------



## biscuitgal

I had some spotting into one day of bleeding for a few hours, then back to spotting and now nothing for about a week - temps up the whole time, so I have no idea what's going on.  Maybe I have a cyst, too. (I know you weren't asking ME, but I went off BC in December, so I'm in a similar boat kinda)


----------



## Jrepp

Bee Bee said:


> Hey Jrepp! I just noticed you and I are both in CO. Where you at exactly?? O:

Technically in Glendale, but I consider myself in Denver.


----------



## Lynsey82

I'm not overly surprised given I miscarried last month, but it doesn't appear that I'm ovulating this cycle. Had 8 days of flashing smiley on clearblue digital opk but no solid, so looks like I'm out for November!

Maybe good for my body to have a break before falling pregnant again.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well you can take me off. 
Cd22 progesterone was <0.5
Seems the clomid didn't work I didn't ovulate at all. 
Gutted.


----------



## Bee Bee

Jrepp said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jrepp! I just noticed you and I are both in CO. Where you at exactly?? O:
> 
> Technically in Glendale, but I consider myself in Denver.Click to expand...

Hahaha, same. I technically live in Thornton (very southern part), but one street down is Denver postal code, so I just say Denver 

But I work in Ft. Collins :/


----------



## Jrepp

Lynsey82 said:


> I'm not overly surprised given I miscarried last month, but it doesn't appear that I'm ovulating this cycle. Had 8 days of flashing smiley on clearblue digital opk but no solid, so looks like I'm out for November!
> 
> Maybe good for my body to have a break before falling pregnant again.

I had flashing smiles for 6 days and only got the solid after getting a positive on a dip test last month. Of course I then had 4 days of positive opk's. I'm sure you will ovulate, maybe just a bit later?


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well you can take me off.
> Cd22 progesterone was <0.5
> Seems the clomid didn't work I didn't ovulate at all.
> Gutted.

I am so sorry! Perhaps your body hasn't prepped for ovulation yet?


----------



## Lynsey82

Jrepp said:


> Lynsey82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not overly surprised given I miscarried last month, but it doesn't appear that I'm ovulating this cycle. Had 8 days of flashing smiley on clearblue digital opk but no solid, so looks like I'm out for November!
> 
> Maybe good for my body to have a break before falling pregnant again.
> 
> I had flashing smiles for 6 days and only got the solid after getting a positive on a dip test last month. Of course I then had 4 days of positive opk's. I'm sure you will ovulate, maybe just a bit later?Click to expand...

I've run out of sticks and I'm not paying another £30 to find out this month, my husband would kill me. We'll keep bd'ing but I'm not holding my breath! I'm now on cd18 so I'm either very late or out! I ovulate around cd13 usually.

Got killer cramps tonight too, really feel like AF is on its way!


----------



## Jrepp

Do you do any other charting?


----------



## Lynsey82

No, I unfortunately miscarried on holiday so didn't have my thermometer and chart with me, so there didn't seem much point starting by the time we got home.

I think the only chance I have is that I was peeing on the opk first thing and I've read people say do it in the afternoon. Maybe I missed my surge? Then again perhaps I'm just grasping!


----------



## Jrepp

Lynsey82 said:


> No, I unfortunately miscarried on holiday so didn't have my thermometer and chart with me, so there didn't seem much point starting by the time we got home.
> 
> I think the only chance I have is that I was peeing on the opk first thing and I've read people say do it in the afternoon. Maybe I missed my surge? Then again perhaps I'm just grasping!

That's totally possible. I don't think I would have gotten the solid smile if I hadn't peed on the stick at 7pm. I really disliked the advanced kit. I preferred the regular digital kit or the dip sticks. I hope you caught the surge :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Well you can take me off.
> Cd22 progesterone was <0.5
> Seems the clomid didn't work I didn't ovulate at all.
> Gutted.
> 
> I am so sorry! Perhaps your body hasn't prepped for ovulation yet?Click to expand...

I think if it hasn't happened by cd22 it won't....ill request another one cd29 to be sure. 

Don't know wether to try 
100mg or just give up, focus on losing weight and pray for a happy accident. I've only ever ovulated naturally once and that resulted in my miscarriage.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> Lynsey82 said:
> 
> 
> No, I unfortunately miscarried on holiday so didn't have my thermometer and chart with me, so there didn't seem much point starting by the time we got home.
> 
> I think the only chance I have is that I was peeing on the opk first thing and I've read people say do it in the afternoon. Maybe I missed my surge? Then again perhaps I'm just grasping!
> 
> That's totally possible. I don't think I would have gotten the solid smile if I hadn't peed on the stick at 7pm. I really disliked the advanced kit. I preferred the regular digital kit or the dip sticks. I hope you caught the surge :winkwink:Click to expand...




hopefulfor1st said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Well you can take me off.
> Cd22 progesterone was <0.5
> Seems the clomid didn't work I didn't ovulate at all.
> Gutted.
> 
> I am so sorry! Perhaps your body hasn't prepped for ovulation yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I think if it hasn't happened by cd22 it won't....ill request another one cd29 to be sure.
> 
> Don't know wether to try
> 100mg or just give up, focus on losing weight and pray for a happy accident. I've only ever ovulated naturally once and that resulted in my miscarriage.Click to expand...

Hey hopeful!
I O'd on CD28/29 the first cycles after my chemical! I had two lots of EWCM! One around CD20/21 (when I usually O), and more approx a week later!! My cycle that month was 41 days!


----------



## Lynsey82

What does ewcm mean?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Lynsey82 said:


> What does ewcm mean?

Egg white cervical mucus

xx


----------



## Lynsey82

Mine isn't clear anymore and I'm cramping so badly it's keeping me awake!


----------



## Captain

Just catching up on yesterdays posts....congratulations Sofaqueen!!

6DPO today, been keeping busy so no symptom spotting here. Hubby's home a week tomorrow and can't wait to test :)


----------



## jacksonl8805

I'm 1 dpo so can you add me to November 11? that's when AF is due so I doubt I will last that long :haha:

I'll be stalking to see everyone's updates :flower:


----------



## Rozzer

Jrepp said:


> countrygirl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I join the testing? It's my first cycle after having my last son .. I think I should be due for AF on Nov 16. Hoping to have our kids close together!
> 
> Got ya in
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> countrygirl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I join the testing? It's my first cycle after having my last son .. I think I should be due for AF on Nov 16. Hoping to have our kids close together!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Country girl how old is your boy?
> 
> Jrepp what's this about blood types?Click to expand...
> 
> There is a thing called abo incompatibility when the dads blood is either a or b and the mom is o. It is very rare, but since I am the queen of rare when it comes to medical stuff it is a concern for us, although we don't know my husbands blood type yet.
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Finally got AF today! Official test date Nov 28th! Thanksgiving day, and the day before my 26th BDay!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Exactly! And I might be getting an HSG this week!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry AF got ya, but I'm glad your not in limbo anymore. What is hsg?
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I've never got a positive on. FRER, even when I've had a 2-3weeka pregnant on a digi!! Have no faith in em!
> 
> I do have CB Digi?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it might be too early for a digi. What about clearblue with the plus ones? I know they're blue dye, but I always found them reliable and gave me a line when FRER didn't.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll try and hold out till Tuesday, I'll be 11dpo, so I might see something on a digi!! God, it can't come quick enough!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me? Hold out till Tuesday?!? Seriously!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations. I hope it sticks for you.
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> True, if you ovulated late and you were implanting now then it wouldn't shop up positive for a few days yet. The old wait and see approach... time is actually starting to stand still I'm sure!!!
> 
> I've just started a week-long holiday from school (I'm a teacher) and this is not helping with my obsessing over TTC. Being in the TWW with all this new found time on my hands is so difficult!!!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I hear you! My period is technically 3 days late now and the TWW has been awful! I hope it goes by fast for you.
> 
> i'm trying to be patient and just wait it out but it's so hard! But much better than yesterday, I was so sure this was AF and I actually cried a lot lol. I was feeling like such a failure.Click to expand...
> 
> Urine tests typically become positive 4-6 days after a blood test would be positive, which is 2-3 days after implantation.Click to expand...

Just stalking because I kinda miss the ttc pages but I was so interested to read about the abo incompatibility! Dh is A-, ds is A- and I am O+ And I am personally convinced that the different bloods had something to do with my son coming at 29 weeks (following a placental abruption and developed hellp syndrome).

Fingers crossed you don't have it!

Good luck to all you ladies ttc x


----------



## Jrepp

Rozzer said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> countrygirl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I join the testing? It's my first cycle after having my last son .. I think I should be due for AF on Nov 16. Hoping to have our kids close together!
> 
> Got ya in
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> countrygirl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I join the testing? It's my first cycle after having my last son .. I think I should be due for AF on Nov 16. Hoping to have our kids close together!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Country girl how old is your boy?
> 
> Jrepp what's this about blood types?Click to expand...
> 
> There is a thing called abo incompatibility when the dads blood is either a or b and the mom is o. It is very rare, but since I am the queen of rare when it comes to medical stuff it is a concern for us, although we don't know my husbands blood type yet.
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Finally got AF today! Official test date Nov 28th! Thanksgiving day, and the day before my 26th BDay!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Exactly! And I might be getting an HSG this week!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry AF got ya, but I'm glad your not in limbo anymore. What is hsg?
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I've never got a positive on. FRER, even when I've had a 2-3weeka pregnant on a digi!! Have no faith in em!
> 
> I do have CB Digi?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it might be too early for a digi. What about clearblue with the plus ones? I know they're blue dye, but I always found them reliable and gave me a line when FRER didn't.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll try and hold out till Tuesday, I'll be 11dpo, so I might see something on a digi!! God, it can't come quick enough!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me? Hold out till Tuesday?!? Seriously!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations. I hope it sticks for you.
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> True, if you ovulated late and you were implanting now then it wouldn't shop up positive for a few days yet. The old wait and see approach... time is actually starting to stand still I'm sure!!!
> 
> I've just started a week-long holiday from school (I'm a teacher) and this is not helping with my obsessing over TTC. Being in the TWW with all this new found time on my hands is so difficult!!!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I hear you! My period is technically 3 days late now and the TWW has been awful! I hope it goes by fast for you.
> 
> i'm trying to be patient and just wait it out but it's so hard! But much better than yesterday, I was so sure this was AF and I actually cried a lot lol. I was feeling like such a failure.Click to expand...
> 
> Urine tests typically become positive 4-6 days after a blood test would be positive, which is 2-3 days after implantation.Click to expand...
> 
> Just stalking because I kinda miss the ttc pages but I was so interested to read about the abo incompatibility! Dh is A-, ds is A- and I am O+ And I am personally convinced that the different bloods had something to do with my son coming at 29 weeks (following a placental abruption and developed hellp syndrome).
> 
> Fingers crossed you don't have it!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies ttc xClick to expand...

Thanks rozzer! How are you doing?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Rozzer I had PA aswell with Jace. Was your son a cesarean and if so r u having a repeat? How is your new pregnancy being monitored?


----------



## Rozzer

I'm good, sick today along with ds (thanks mum) and my credit card got defrauded of $500 through my paypal account. Grr!

Things seem to be going well so far, fingers crossed, with the wee bean though! 
Hope you have happy and positive news soon x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well I am out but ill still be here cheering u ladies on. I've nothing else to do this month now so ill be lurking! Ill wait a few days just to be sure I won't o late then be moving on to 100mg clomid... Hopefully Santa will bring me a BFP!


----------



## MrsLake2013

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well I am out but ill still be here cheering u ladies on. I've nothing else to do this month now so ill be lurking! Ill wait a few days just to be sure I won't o late then be moving on to 100mg clomid... Hopefully Santa will bring me a BFP!

I've just been bumped up to 100mg of Clomid too! I'm on my 4th day of taking the tablets today.

Question: Has your doctor told you that you don't need to wait for AF before starting Clomid again? My doctor said wait 4 weeks from last tablet and if no AF, take a HPT then if it's negative, wait another week, take another, if still negative, start clomid again. Also, he said that ovulation happens 24-48 hours after your last tablet. Internet research says 5 days after....

It's all so confusing!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MrsLake2013 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Well I am out but ill still be here cheering u ladies on. I've nothing else to do this month now so ill be lurking! Ill wait a few days just to be sure I won't o late then be moving on to 100mg clomid... Hopefully Santa will bring me a BFP!
> 
> I've just been bumped up to 100mg of Clomid too! I'm on my 4th day of taking the tablets today.
> 
> Question: Has your doctor told you that you don't need to wait for AF before starting Clomid again? My doctor said wait 4 weeks from last tablet and if no AF, take a HPT then if it's negative, wait another week, take another, if still negative, start clomid again. Also, he said that ovulation happens 24-48 hours after your last tablet. Internet research says 5 days after....
> 
> It's all so confusing!Click to expand...


My doc says no need for an AF BUT he does a progesterone test first to make sure you haven't ovulated before taking clomid. A hpt won't tell you if your in a tww only if your pregnant. I've always been told you ov 5-10 days after last pill but when I conceived jacey it was 12 days after last pill that I oved..... And some women on here say they oved cd29 after clomid! 

My doc also never kick started a period b4 taking clomid that cycle I fell with Jace.... My withdrawal bleed from the pill was jan, started clomid April and got my BFP may..so my last "period" was 5 months b4 conceiving.


----------



## DSemcho

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Well you can take me off.
> Cd22 progesterone was <0.5
> Seems the clomid didn't work I didn't ovulate at all.
> Gutted.
> 
> I am so sorry! Perhaps your body hasn't prepped for ovulation yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I think if it hasn't happened by cd22 it won't....ill request another one cd29 to be sure.
> 
> Don't know wether to try
> 100mg or just give up, focus on losing weight and pray for a happy accident. I've only ever ovulated naturally once and that resulted in my miscarriage.Click to expand...

I understand not knowing what to do. I want to lose weight for the health of my future baby but it's so hard to. I eat healthy and go to the gym 3 -5 days a week. It I'm still at 220lbs. Doctors keep trying to say its because I'm over weight that I'm not pregnant, but I ovulate every month. The issue is DH's spermiogram but they won't listen. I say if you want to lose weight then do that, butkeep trying naturally for funzies!



Lynsey82 said:


> Mine isn't clear anymore and I'm cramping so badly it's keeping me awake!

That could mean you're O'ing now. I get one really hard cramp when I O and then a few more smaller ones later


----------



## Rozzer

hopefulfor1st said:


> Rozzer I had PA aswell with Jace. Was your son a cesarean and if so r u having a repeat? How is your new pregnancy being monitored?

Yes, my son was a caesarean and I'm not sure about a repeat. Apparently I'm a good candidate for vbac, but I haven't really spoken to anyone about it apart from at my pre-conception appt in Jan. I am being really closely monitored, with lots of blood and have experienced midwives with oversight from the High Risk clinic. 
It's a little annoying, we moved DHBs between pregnancies and if I was still in the same one, I'd only go through the High Risk clinic but they seem to be more blasé in this DHB, although I do have a comprehensive plan.

My son had IUGR so I'll get 4-weekly growth scans from 24 weeks too, which will be cool :)


----------



## squirrel.

Hopeful I'm really sorry to hear about your progresterone levels. I'm certainly no expert on clomid, but reading lots of women's stories on here, it seems it can take quite a few cycles for some before it works. I hope your ovulation is just late or failing that, it happens for you when you go up to 100mg. 

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

squirrel. said:


> Hopeful I'm really sorry to hear about your progresterone levels. I'm certainly no expert on clomid, but reading lots of women's stories on here, it seems it can take quite a few cycles for some before it works. I hope your ovulation is just late or failing that, it happens for you when you go up to 100mg.
> 
> x


With my son I conceived round one so I was just really shocked I didn't ovulate on it this time!


----------



## squirrel.

Hopefully it's not too late and you still have time to ovulate. When did you take the last tablet?

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

squirrel. said:


> Hopefully it's not too late and you still have time to ovulate. When did you take the last tablet?
> 
> x



Cd8
Blood test was cd22
Now cd25.
Gonna get another blood test in a week to be sure.


----------



## squirrel.

I hope it's good news for you!!

x


----------



## Lijsken87

A day out from AF arriving an almost 100% sure October is not our month. 

I'll be around and hoping for next month~ probably testing around 26th of November...


----------



## Jokerette

I got my :bfp: today at 9dpo!!!
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 544


----------



## BBbliss

Jokerette said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 9dpo!!!

How exciting!!! :happydance: 
 
That's such a big thing that faint pink little line that means so much. Have a healthy beautiful pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Congratulations Jokerette! Happy and healthy nine months.

x


----------



## Jrepp

I think I got everyone on and where they should be, but you might want to double check.

Afm: woke up this morning to a very watery cm, hoping o will be in a day or two. My cervix is high, soft and open which is a good sign. Now I just need to seduce my husband lol.


----------



## Jrepp

Jokerette said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 9dpo!!!

Congratulations!!!!! Are you ready for me to put down a bfp or would you like me to wait?


----------



## Jokerette

Jrepp said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: today at 9dpo!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! Are you ready for me to put down a bfp or would you like me to wait?Click to expand...

put it down :) i think positive thoughts only help so i always try to stay positive even this early on!


----------



## rosy13

hi :) I'll be testing November 4th!!


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats Joker!!


AFM - still bleeding heavy in CD3, I expect tomorrow to be heavy or medium and the tapering off on Thursday. Have a HSG scheduled for Friday afternoon and DH is getting another SA done (YAY)! If things are fine we many do TTC naturally for a few more months with him taking FertilAid and MotilityBoost and maybe one round of IUI. If not we definitely will do IUI in December and then maybe IVF a few months later.


----------



## squirrel.

4dpo today and still got those niggly cramps!

Anyone else around this time with cramps? They were just in the sides (where I imagine fallopian tubes are), but now they're moving more central. The tender breasts have stopped (I'd had those during the whol TWW once, so wasn't too suspicious of that sign), but this cramping is definitely new and it's making me wonder! I wish I could remember what I felt with my son, but as we didn't plan him, I wasn't looking out for signs. If I had this last time I probably just wrote off cramping as a tummy bug or something. All I remember last time was noticing lots of blue veins all over my chest close to my missed period, going off alcohol and then feeling a bit nauseous the day my period was due, before that, I can't remember anything. I wish I was as blissfully ignorent of everything that's going on now as well!

x


----------



## Anniebobs

Congrats jokerette!

I got a very positive opk this morning, it came up alongside the control line :happydance: and I've had pangs so I'm pretty sure I'll o today. Really hoping we've got some good swimmers in there, DH got back last night so we've DTD the day before and we'll get one in today (and probably the next few days, just in case!)

This is our last try before we need to wait, we're going to a wedding abroad next September so will need to wtt until next feb if this month is a bust. After the year we've had, we really need the holiday so I'm happy to wait (in a way). Lets hope this is a lucky thread!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats jokerette! Yayyyy!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jokerette said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 9dpo!!!

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!!!
I got my BFP at 9dpo too!

AFM, camped outside the doctors this morning!
She did a test, and it was positive, which shocked me cos every time she did a test in the past it was always negative, even though I had BFPs on digis!! I taking it as a good sign!!

I got my Beta HCG done! Have to go back on Friday for another one! I know its not 48 hours later, but I can calculate it out as to what it should be!
Also got my referral for an early scan at 6 weeks (approx 15/11/13)!
So am happy out for now!

Jrepp, will u put me down as BFP? xx


----------



## MoldyVoldy

hi all :) 

10 dpo today. i haven't tested today. but yesterday i got BFN. 

congrats on the BFP's that have already shown! :D


----------



## Rickles

I just tested on FRER and got a faint positive :)

(I got my dates wrong - but AF is due on Sat 2nd not the 5th) but still as a veteran of chemicals I am cautiously happy but really won't relax for a few weeks yet!)

FX this bean sticks as I am SICK of my job and just want to stay home with Maddie and her baby brother /sister!!  

Please send positive sticking thoughts my way!!! Babydust to all!! Sofaqueen hope to see you in the first tri in a few weeks xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Rickles said:


> I just tested on FRER and got a faint positive :)
> 
> (I got my dates wrong - but AF is due on Sat 2nd not the 5th) but still as a veteran of chemicals I am cautiously happy but really won't relax for a few weeks yet!)
> 
> FX this bean sticks as I am SICK of my job and just want to stay home with Maddie and her baby brother /sister!!
> 
> Please send positive sticking thoughts my way!!! Babydust to all!! Sofaqueen hope to see you in the first tri in a few weeks xx

Yaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know what you mean.... my nerves are shot!!
Fingers crossed!!
Here's a good dose of babydust for you!!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## biscuitgal

Congrats to Jokerette and Sofaqueen! 

Good luck, Rickles! :) That is a great start! <3


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay the bfps have well and truly started :happydance: congrats to all of you!


----------



## DSemcho

Saw that IVF egg retrieval needle... OMG. They are not only gonna wand me, but they'd be sticking me with a giant fucking needle. omg.... 

I hope we get our BFP before it comes down to that.


----------



## squirrel.

Fantastic news Sofaqueen!!! Glad everything is going well.

Congrats to you too Rickles. Hope this is a sticky bean for you!

x


----------



## MKAC2005

Congrats to everyone who got a BFP! I still have 7 days until testing :wacko:

I have been crampy off and on for a couple of days, hope that's a good sign.


----------



## poppygirl05

Guess I will join this thread now. Still in limbo. 32dpo and cd47. I made an appt for friday to see what the hell is going on. Never een this late in my life.

Congrats on the bfps ladies!! Baby dust and fx to the rest!


----------



## Jokerette

poppygirl05 said:


> Guess I will join this thread now. Still in limbo. 32dpo and cd47. I made an appt for friday to see what the hell is going on. Never een this late in my life.
> 
> Congrats on the bfps ladies!! Baby dust and fx to the rest!

Hi poppy, i wonder if maybe you ovulated on CD 23 or CD24? baby dust to you <3


----------



## pushmug7

Congratulations for all october BFPs ,
last month me and DH found out we suffer from MFI :cry:
i found my name on the 27th thanx , im guessing its a long shot :nope:
dh numbers are 20 million , vol 2, 40 % total motility mostly sluggish ,70% normal forms
hes on clomid 25mg 3 weeks now . 
hope i get my bfp soon


----------



## Princesa7

Congrats on the BFP's!!!

I'd love to join you ladies:flower:

I'm currently on cycle#2 cd8,started using my Clearblue digital OPk's,got PreSeed if needed and Doing the SMEP again but I think this cycle were just gonna BD thru the entire fertile time.

My cycle threw itself off last month-25days instead of the 28 sooo if it does a repeat AF will show on Nov 16 or if it goes back to normal then Nov 19 (my b-day!!! and I want a BFP!)

I'll test Nov 16th for sure and if nothing by my b-day on the 19th I'll test then.


----------



## Jokerette

pushmug7 said:


> Congratulations for all october BFPs ,
> last month me and DH found out we suffer from MFI :cry:
> i found my name on the 27th thanx , im guessing its a long shot :nope:
> dh numbers are 20 million , vol 2, 40 % total motility mostly sluggish ,70% normal forms
> hes on clomid 25mg 3 weeks now .
> hope i get my bfp soon

im sorry to hear that :( I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I didnt know men took clomid as well


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on all of the early BFPs...Sticky baby dust to everyone! :)

I am waiting for my ICs to arrive and then the beginning of testing way too early! lol Hoping I can wait until the 3rd though! ;)


----------



## DSemcho

Princesa7 said:


> Congrats on the BFP's!!!
> 
> I'd love to join you ladies:flower:
> 
> I'm currently on cycle#2 cd8,started using my Clearblue digital OPk's,got PreSeed if needed and Doing the SMEP again but I think this cycle were just gonna BD thru the entire fertile time.
> 
> My cycle threw itself off last month-25days instead of the 28 sooo if it does a repeat AF will show on Nov 16 or if it goes back to normal then Nov 19 (my b-day!!! and I want a BFP!)
> 
> I'll test Nov 16th for sure and if nothing by my b-day on the 19th I'll test then.

My birthday is Nov 29th and my menses is due the 28!!!!!


----------



## Paula08049

pushmug7 said:


> Congratulations for all october BFPs ,
> last month me and DH found out we suffer from MFI :cry:
> i found my name on the 27th thanx , im guessing its a long shot :nope:
> dh numbers are 20 million , vol 2, 40 % total motility mostly sluggish ,70% normal forms
> hes on clomid 25mg 3 weeks now .
> hope i get my bfp soon

Hi pushmug my hubby has been taking clomid for a few months now and he went from 20 million to 125 million. It has worked great for him. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Paula08049

Can I be put on the list for November 8th. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## linz143

Arrrgh.... DH just came down with something last night and he's of course feeling horrible and ill. Best fertile days this cycle will probably be Wed-Fri and I'm afraid he won't be up for any BD. :( 

Not the best way to start our first cycle ttc#2


----------



## DSemcho

Two things.....

1. What is MFI?
2. Men can take Clomid???


----------



## biscuitgal

I had to google MFI myself - Male Factor Infertility which can apparently mean a variety of things but basically... it's the man's fault.


----------



## DSemcho

Oooooh ok.


----------



## Captain

7DPO today, some stretchy cm overnight which I've never experienced before and breasts are a little tender this morning. Starting to think about testing but I know it's too soon, going to hold out until at least Friday! Congratulations to the ladies that have had BFPs!


----------



## Princesa7

DSemcho said:


> Princesa7 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the BFP's!!!
> 
> I'd love to join you ladies:flower:
> 
> I'm currently on cycle#2 cd8,started using my Clearblue digital OPk's,got PreSeed if needed and Doing the SMEP again but I think this cycle were just gonna BD thru the entire fertile time.
> 
> My cycle threw itself off last month-25days instead of the 28 sooo if it does a repeat AF will show on Nov 16 or if it goes back to normal then Nov 19 (my b-day!!! and I want a BFP!)
> 
> I'll test Nov 16th for sure and if nothing by my b-day on the 19th I'll test then.
> 
> My birthday is Nov 29th and my menses is due the 28!!!!!Click to expand...

Yay!! BFP birthdays would be the best!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Captain said:


> 7DPO today, some stretchy cm overnight which I've never experienced before and breasts are a little tender this morning. Starting to think about testing but I know it's too soon, going to hold out until at least Friday! Congratulations to the ladies that have had BFPs!



Im also 7! Good luck to you. .I think I'll be testing with you rather than waiting till AF on the 7th hehe

*baby dust*


----------



## squirrel.

Linz - I hope he feels better before your fertile days. I found it difficult trying to get my husband to dtd through my fertile period with him feeling healthy. He said under pressure it wasn't fun! Can't imagine if he'd been ill.

Sorry to all these ladies having troubles with MFI, I hope the clomid works.

Captain, good luck with your testing on Friday. I'm trying to hold out till Saturday when I'll be 8dpo (still so early!), but I know I won't be able to wait any longer. I'll probably test Thursday at ridiculously early 6dpo to be honest, even though I know it will be a BFN. I am such a POAS addict! I won't waste my FRERs and digitals till about 12dpo and just do ICs before then.

x

It's official, time is slowing down!!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!

AFM: I am on CD2. This is probably TMI, so there's your warning ;P 
This is the heaviest period I have ever had in my life! (this is also my first period off BC in 11 years) I'm flying through tampons right now, I have to change the super ones every 2 hrs. D: When i was having regular periods, I only had to change every 4-6, and even then I didnt need to but i did because you have to. But like I said, every 2 hrs or I'm bleeding every where. D: And I forgot to bring some to work, so i have to use the crappy ones in the bathroom. :( 

I feel fine for the most part. Definitely crampy but not as bad as I would expect, with this heavy of a period. *sigh* This is really no fun. It's not easy to get work done when you need to be in the bathroom every 2 hrs. :/


----------



## linz143

squirrel. said:


> Linz - I hope he feels better before your fertile days. I found it difficult trying to get my husband to dtd through my fertile period with him feeling healthy. He said under pressure it wasn't fun! Can't imagine if he'd been ill.

I totally know what you mean, squirrel! Last time we were ttc for 10 months and timing BD became so strenuous that he would start disappearing into the office around ovulation time just because he felt so pressured. During other times of the month he never had any issues with BD, but when he knew it would count, he got kind of performance anxiety. It was really hard on our marriage, too. We fought and got really down about it. I don't ever want to go through that again.

The way I look at it is that I will get pregnant eventually. I already have one baby to be thankful for and love. So while I'd love another, I'm not up for ruining my relationship with DH again over trying for #2. I'll plan all I can so that I know my best fertile days, but I'm not going to be hitting him up for 3 or 4 days in a row like I was last time. This time we'll just BD when the opk says + and if it's not enough, then we can try again next month.

The stress I put on him last time telling it's TIME NOW really caused a whole bunch of problems that were totally avoidable in hindsight. And when it came down to it, I got pregnant off only BDing once during my fertile period last time.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Good luck to all the other ladies testing soon!! I hope we all get our bfp's! :)

I'm at 9 dpo and had a slight temp drop to cover line. Hoping it was just a fluke and goes back up tomorrow. Tomorrow is also when I start testing with my cheapies!! :)


----------



## savvysaver

Hi girls! Can I join you? The witch caught me this morning...hubby's birthday is Nov 23, my cycles have been around 24 - 26 days...I am hoping for a BFP for hubby's birthday!!


----------



## Jrepp

squirrel. said:


> 4dpo today and still got those niggly cramps!
> 
> Anyone else around this time with cramps? They were just in the sides (where I imagine fallopian tubes are), but now they're moving more central. The tender breasts have stopped (I'd had those during the whol TWW once, so wasn't too suspicious of that sign), but this cramping is definitely new and it's making me wonder! I wish I could remember what I felt with my son, but as we didn't plan him, I wasn't looking out for signs. If I had this last time I probably just wrote off cramping as a tummy bug or something. All I remember last time was noticing lots of blue veins all over my chest close to my missed period, going off alcohol and then feeling a bit nauseous the day my period was due, before that, I can't remember anything. I wish I was as blissfully ignorent of everything that's going on now as well!
> 
> x

That's exactly what I felt last month and got a positive 10dpo. Hoping to feel it again, but it sounds like the eggy is on the express lane :)



Rickles said:


> I just tested on FRER and got a faint positive :)
> 
> (I got my dates wrong - but AF is due on Sat 2nd not the 5th) but still as a veteran of chemicals I am cautiously happy but really won't relax for a few weeks yet!)
> 
> FX this bean sticks as I am SICK of my job and just want to stay home with Maddie and her baby brother /sister!!
> 
> Please send positive sticking thoughts my way!!! Babydust to all!! Sofaqueen hope to see you in the first tri in a few weeks xx

Do you want a bfp or wait?



pushmug7 said:


> Congratulations for all october BFPs ,
> last month me and DH found out we suffer from MFI :cry:
> i found my name on the 27th thanx , im guessing its a long shot :nope:
> dh numbers are 20 million , vol 2, 40 % total motility mostly sluggish ,70% normal forms
> hes on clomid 25mg 3 weeks now .
> hope i get my bfp soon

I had no idea what mfi was either.....thank you for the education :thumbup:



Bee Bee said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!
> 
> AFM: I am on CD2. This is probably TMI, so there's your warning ;P
> This is the heaviest period I have ever had in my life! (this is also my first period off BC in 11 years) I'm flying through tampons right now, I have to change the super ones every 2 hrs. D: When i was having regular periods, I only had to change every 4-6, and even then I didnt need to but i did because you have to. But like I said, every 2 hrs or I'm bleeding every where. D: And I forgot to bring some to work, so i have to use the crappy ones in the bathroom. :(
> 
> I feel fine for the most part. Definitely crampy but not as bad as I would expect, with this heavy of a period. *sigh* This is really no fun. It's not easy to get work done when you need to be in the bathroom every 2 hrs. :/

That's how I feel every month, but I have a rare blood disorder and endemitriosis so to me it's normal. Try taking midol, it helps quite a bit.




savvysaver said:


> Hi girls! Can I join you? The witch caught me this morning...hubby's birthday is Nov 23, my cycles have been around 24 - 26 days...I am hoping for a BFP for hubby's birthday!!

Of course you can join! Im hoping for a positive for you!


Afm: broke down crying when my sister revealed after her ultrasound she is due the same day I was. Just rubs it in a little more if you know what I mean. But my cm has gone watery and I'm about to take an opk in the teacher lounge bathroom lol. Hopefully I can get a positive on thanksgiving! Boy would I be thankful lol.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello, please could I join you ladies? Big congrats to all the bfps!! Exciting!! 

I'm not sure when I am testing, I haven't ovulated yet but I got a faint line on my opk last night so I guess tomorrow or the next day which means ill be testing in about 2 weeks. Hubby's birthday is 13th so maybe that day!


----------



## savvysaver

Jrepp said:


> Of course you can join! Im hoping for a positive for you!
> 
> 
> Afm: broke down crying when my sister revealed after her ultrasound she is due the same day I was. Just rubs it in a little more if you know what I mean. But my cm has gone watery and I'm about to take an opk in the teacher lounge bathroom lol. Hopefully I can get a positive on thanksgiving! Boy would I be thankful lol.

Thanks! I am glad to have some support!

Hugs! I am sorry for your loss. Hoping this is your month and you get a BFP for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jokerette

Jrepp said:


> Afm: broke down crying when my sister revealed after her ultrasound she is due the same day I was. Just rubs it in a little more if you know what I mean. But my cm has gone watery and I'm about to take an opk in the teacher lounge bathroom lol. Hopefully I can get a positive on thanksgiving! Boy would I be thankful lol.


oh wow, thats really hard to take... im sorry :( sending you lots of hugs


----------



## countrygirl3

Princesa7 said:


> Congrats on the BFP's!!!
> 
> I'd love to join you ladies:flower:
> 
> I'm currently on cycle#2 cd8,started using my Clearblue digital OPk's,got PreSeed if needed and Doing the SMEP again but I think this cycle were just gonna BD thru the entire fertile time.
> 
> My cycle threw itself off last month-25days instead of the 28 sooo if it does a repeat AF will show on Nov 16 or if it goes back to normal then Nov 19 (my b-day!!! and I want a BFP!)
> 
> I'll test Nov 16th for sure and if nothing by my b-day on the 19th I'll test then.

Yay! We can be testing buddies.


----------



## Ellie001

Hi this is my first time TTC! I will be early testing on November 4, 6, and AF would normally come by Nov. 8. Just pick which ever date you want to use! :winkwink:


----------



## DSemcho

Good Morning! I'm super excited about Friday!!!! Hopefully we will see if the FertilAid and MotilityBoost is doing good for DH's seminal fluid!


----------



## pushmug7

oh wow CONGRATULATIONS Jokerette , i just saw ur sign, im so happy for you :)
yes men can take clomid too, first time i heard that i was like WHAT!!!
well lets hope its changing things to better not to worse


----------



## Jrepp

Morning ladies! After a really shitty yesterday (work sucked, found out my sisters due date is the same as mine was, locked the keys in the car while it was running at the grocery store and hubby pulled a muscle in his back) I am hoping upon all hope today is a better day. I still haven't o'd, but I'm getting twinges like it might happen soon. My urine has been a really weird color lately and the opk's are fading in and out. 

How are you ladies?


----------



## squirrel.

Jrepp that must have been really hard to hear. I hope that this is your month! 

x


----------



## Princesa7

countrygirl3 said:


> Yay! We can be testing buddies.

Yay!!!:hugs:


Jrepp said:


> Morning ladies! After a really shitty yesterday (work sucked, found out my sisters due date is the same as mine was, locked the keys in the car while it was running at the grocery store and hubby pulled a muscle in his back) I am hoping upon all hope today is a better day. I still haven't o'd, but I'm getting twinges like it might happen soon. My urine has been a really weird color lately and the opk's are fading in and out.
> 
> How are you ladies?

:hugs: Hoping today is a million times better for you.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jrepp said:


> Morning ladies! After a really shitty yesterday (work sucked, found out my sisters due date is the same as mine was, locked the keys in the car while it was running at the grocery store and hubby pulled a muscle in his back) I am hoping upon all hope today is a better day. I still haven't o'd, but I'm getting twinges like it might happen soon. My urine has been a really weird color lately and the opk's are fading in and out.
> 
> How are you ladies?

I hope this is your month hun :hugs:

I've had a really weird cycle, but we have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so hoping he can answer some of my questions. Last month was awful too. With weird bleeding before AF was due, they did an ultrasound which showed cysts on my ovaries. Of course that has put me into panic mode (even though my doctor insists this shouldn't effect us trying to get pregnant), so I'm thinking the stress from last month has had a lot to do this with weird cycle.

I hope we see a lot of BFP's in November :)


----------



## Flibberty87

JRepp, I hope today is a better day for you :hugs:

How is everyone else getting along?

AFM - I did a random OPK this morning and it was almost positive.. Really strange for me this early on! I'm only on CD14 and last 2 clomid rounds I didn't ovulate until CD22ish. hopefully I'm ovulating earlier! I've had a load of watery CM today too so hopefully it's coming soon! Eee I'm excited!


----------



## 3chords

Jrepp said:


> Morning ladies! After a really shitty yesterday (work sucked, found out my sisters due date is the same as mine was, locked the keys in the car while it was running at the grocery store and hubby pulled a muscle in his back) I am hoping upon all hope today is a better day. I still haven't o'd, but I'm getting twinges like it might happen soon. My urine has been a really weird color lately and the opk's are fading in and out.
> 
> How are you ladies?

Jrepp, sorry about your day.

I have clockwork cycles but after my chemical, my ovulation was 2 days later than usual. This month is my first real cycle post chemical and bang on, back to what it always is (ovulation on CD17). So I hope you get your + OPK soon.

I am EXHAUSTED from all the BDing but I really think we did all we could this month. Now it's all up to the odds.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!!!

I'm Brandi, currently TTC number 4 after tubal reversal with a known donor (Journal in siggy!!). I'm 2dpo today. This is my first month TTC after my reversal. AF is due November 9, but I'll be testing November 7.

Today, I am symptoms spotting. I have cramps, bloated, exhaustion, and major gas. Fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

HI gals!
I am Amanda...TTC #2 (my son is from my first marriage) with my fiance. We are getting married next October so we put a cap on our TTC after this month until after the wedding. (we will see if we stick to that plan...lol)
Had my IUD removed several months ago. Since then had two quick miscarries. I just turned 35.
So...HERE WE GO!
Testing on 11/12...

OV'd (assumed based on cycle, not confirmed) 10/29. BD'd Saturday, Monday, and last night (Tues). Fortunately, we are big fans of the BD...

1 DPO...woke up with a nasty bout of the sneezies and congestion. Some lower back pain today right in the center. Boobie pain, but my boobies are in pain 2/3 of the month.


----------



## mel28nicole

Starting to get some heartburn today. Hopefully it's a sign! planning to possibly test on the 8th to see if I get anything early. If AF isn't a show on the 12th I'll be testing again!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

i'm sorry you're having a hard time, jrepp. :hugs:

11 dpo today...BFN.

i've been having "symptoms" but to be honest i'm chalking them ALL up to AF. it just feels TOO much like AF about to visit. lol

i don't post in here too much, so i'm sorry if it seems like i just pop in and out randomly...:coffee:


----------



## Bee Bee

Flibberty87 said:


> JRepp, I hope today is a better day for you :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else getting along?
> 
> AFM - I did a random OPK this morning and it was almost positive.. Really strange for me this early on! I'm only on CD14 and last 2 clomid rounds I didn't ovulate until CD22ish. hopefully I'm ovulating earlier! I've had a load of watery CM today too so hopefully it's coming soon! Eee I'm excited!


Ooooh~! FX'd for you!


----------



## BBbliss

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I'm Brandi, currently TTC number 4 after tubal reversal with a known donor (Journal in siggy!!). I'm 2dpo today. This is my first month TTC after my reversal. AF is due November 9, but I'll be testing November 7.
> 
> Today, I am symptoms spotting. I have cramps, bloated, exhaustion, and major gas. Fingers are crossed!!!

Brandi, good luck! I'll try to read your journal :)

Ps. What are the predictions on your sig about?


----------



## Captain

8DPO today, woke up yesterday feeling nauseous but didn't think anything of it. Went swimming early this morning with neighbours and had to leave the pool at one point as I thought I was going to barf. Sat at home now and I still feel the same! Still loads of cm as well, so we'll see. Getting very excited to test on Tuesday :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BBliss, they are baby psychics and they predict when you'll conceive, what gender, and when your baby will be born.

I always use Brooke7777, Jennyrenny, and Cheri22. Cheri22 offers free readings. You wait 8-12 weeks. She also does past/present/future readings, connections with a loved one, etc. For October, she offered Two Buck Tuesdays where you could get a reading for $2.

In 2008, after two miscarriages, I sought a prediction from all three. Jennyrenny predicted a BFP in August off a cycle that began in July and a boy in May, specific reference to the 4th, with. I ended up pregnant with a boy the very next month (This was in March) and had him in December 2008 so I ignored the prediction. In 2010, I had AI done on August 7, off a cycle that began July 25. I got my BFP on August 17, and had a GIRL on May 4, 2011.

So all three baby psychics are predicting a December baby for me in one way or another...either find out in December, conceive in December, or give birth in December.

I know there are other baby psychics out there, and have seen their names around here but can't remember them for the life of me.

www.cheri22.com
www.jennyrenny.jigsy.com
www.brooke777.com

I just bought a 4th reading yesterday from Cheri's Two Buck Tuesday offer. She teamed up with Eternity Tarot so I bought a $2 TTC reading from Eternity Tarot and I'm scheduled to have it back November 11.


----------



## BBbliss

Brandi, that's great! So it looks like December it is! :)


----------



## LittleSesame

Ugh I hope I'm posting to the right thread since my af is due bwtween Nov 4 and Nov 7. I'm going nuts here! So much so that after much deliberation I decided to open this account so here I go (please refer me to the right thread if this isn't it- but if it is I would so love to get your opinions!)

Anyway, some background. Me- 25... almost 26 years old. Married.
Last AF was October 7th. My cycle length changes... anything between 25 days to 32 days in the last 6 months. It's been crazy and I even had a pregnancy scare after being 10 days late on my af 4 months ago.

Husband and I did the deed on the 13 and had a mishap (were not actively trying right now) I wasn't worried because O was still over a week away (I think.)

We did it again on the 19th and the 20th but pulled out. 

The weird part was around the time my O was due... I experienced sore breasts for three days straight. I don't have sensitive breasts and I never experienced anything like it- like a pulling from the top of the breast and sometimes under the armpit. I thought I pulled a muscle but it was so weird.

Also usually when I ovulate I get super crampy and constipated for a day... at the end of which I usually spot some brown. It's been like this for years now and that's what I'm used to.

This month I got crampy for two hours. Was sure I was gonna spot in the morning. Never did. this was around the 22'd.

Since then the sore breasts have subsided and I thought it was all in my head or just a very extreme ovulation. But I have been experiencing fluttering in my pelvic area. In the past few days it tickles me at night and I have to scratch right under my abdomen. Strange inside fluttey itch that goes away as fast as it came and leaves me feeling like I'm nuts.

Also since yesterday- the sore breasts are back. The left one was pulsating yesterday... I thought it was my heart. But the right one hurts too... under my armpit and on the top of the breast again. No nipple change which is what I thought was a pregnancy sign. Though they do feel cold occassionaly but that might be in my head because by this point i'm freaking out.

Wish I could chart this by DPO but I was in denial until now. 
Fluttering and tickling and sore breats that are never sore. 
Could I have created a baby on the 13th? 
Are these common symptoms any of you seasoned mamas had?
I'm freaking out. But trying not to test before the 4th at least... even wait until the 7th just to not scare my husband.


----------



## Rickles

Rickles said:


> I just tested on FRER and got a faint positive :)
> 
> (I got my dates wrong - but AF is due on Sat 2nd not the 5th) but still as a veteran of chemicals I am cautiously happy but really won't relax for a few weeks yet!)
> 
> FX this bean sticks as I am SICK of my job and just want to stay home with Maddie and her baby brother /sister!!
> 
> Please send positive sticking thoughts my way!!! Babydust to all!! Sofaqueen hope to see you in the first tri in a few weeks xx

Do you want a bfp or wait?

Not too sure what you mean?

I DEFINITELY want a BFP - I got another faint one this morning. But having had chemical pregnancies in the past I don't tend to relax until the 12 weeks scan.


----------



## Jrepp

So here is a question..... What would you classify this cm as? There is TONS of it. Originally it was creamy and watery at the same time, but as the day is progressing it has become stretchy like egg whites but still has that same color!?!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jrepp

Rickles said:


> Rickles said:
> 
> 
> I just tested on FRER and got a faint positive :)
> 
> (I got my dates wrong - but AF is due on Sat 2nd not the 5th) but still as a veteran of chemicals I am cautiously happy but really won't relax for a few weeks yet!)
> 
> FX this bean sticks as I am SICK of my job and just want to stay home with Maddie and her baby brother /sister!!
> 
> Please send positive sticking thoughts my way!!! Babydust to all!! Sofaqueen hope to see you in the first tri in a few weeks xx
> 
> Do you want a bfp or wait?
> 
> Not too sure what you mean?
> 
> I DEFINITELY want a BFP - I got another faint one this morning. But having had chemical pregnancies in the past I don't tend to relax until the 12 weeks scan.Click to expand...

I was just checking because sofa queen wanted me to wait to put hers down. I'll get it there asap


----------



## linz143

Jrepp, I'd put that down as creamy only because it looks kinda like lotion. Watery tends to be the color of skim milk or clear while creamy is more like the color of cream and silky like lotion. However, this is usually present before watery cm and then followed by egg white, so it makes sense if it is seeming transitional into watery! Progress!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> So here is a question..... What would you classify this cm as? There is TONS of it. Originally it was creamy and watery at the same time, but as the day is progressing it has become stretchy like egg whites but still has that same color!?!?

That is exactly what I get before full on watery CM, and tons of it!! 
Usually I go from excessive+++ CM before O, to absolutely zero CM after, like with the space of a couple of hours! 

HTHs

Xxxxxxx


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> So here is a question..... What would you classify this cm as? There is TONS of it. Originally it was creamy and watery at the same time, but as the day is progressing it has become stretchy like egg whites but still has that same color!?!?
> 
> That is exactly what I get before full on watery CM, and tons of it!!
> Usually I go from excessive+++ CM before O, to absolutely zero CM after, like with the space of a couple of hours!
> 
> HTHs
> 
> XxxxxxxClick to expand...

SAME HERE! It's like someone turns the faucet on full force, and then just shuts it off!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> So here is a question..... What would you classify this cm as? There is TONS of it. Originally it was creamy and watery at the same time, but as the day is progressing it has become stretchy like egg whites but still has that same color!?!?
> 
> That is exactly what I get before full on watery CM, and tons of it!!
> Usually I go from excessive+++ CM before O, to absolutely zero CM after, like with the space of a couple of hours!
> 
> HTHs
> 
> XxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> SAME HERE! It's like someone turns the faucet on full force, and then just shuts it off!Click to expand...

OMG, exactly! I actually soaked myself once with the amount, thought I'd pee'd myself! Mortified! I've worn panty liners since that day!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

To get to the point Jrepp...... GET BDing!!! :thumbup:And KEEP BDing till your CM dries up!!!!! :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Jrepp

Lol! The thing that is throwing me off is that it is whitish in color, but feels exactly like the watery stuff I've had the past couple days and is stretchy like egg white......so weird! I'm definitely doing it tonight and gonna try tomorrow before work and then the next day. I'm still getting weird opk's too


----------



## tddunn

Got my bfp today!!! What a great birthday present for my DH. His birthday is tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







20131030_200401.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## biscuitgal

That is awesome! Congratulations!!! :D


----------



## rw7y

:wave:

I'm CD29/12DPO today. 
I've been symptom spotting, but I don't really know what qualifies as normal/not normal for me during a regular cycle. This is my 2nd month off the pill. Last month I had a 30 day cycle. According to the various calendars that I use AF should show up in the next couple of days. My temp is still high and my cervix is also still high, but I think that can change pretty quickly. Keep me in your prayers.
Congrats to the :bfp: 's !
Praying for you all!
<3 :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

tddunn said:


> Got my bfp today!!! What a great birthday present for my DH. His birthday is tomorrow

That's great! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

ugh i am such a POAS addict and its coming back to haunt me. I tested again this morning and the FRER was darker. but then this afternoon , with weaker pee it was lighter. i know i shouldnt overanalyze and i should only test with FMU... but now this is making me stressed. i really hope tomorrow mornings test is darker. :scared:


----------



## Jrepp

LittleSesame said:


> Ugh I hope I'm posting to the right thread since my af is due bwtween Nov 4 and Nov 7. I'm going nuts here! So much so that after much deliberation I decided to open this account so here I go (please refer me to the right thread if this isn't it- but if it is I would so love to get your opinions!)
> 
> Anyway, some background. Me- 25... almost 26 years old. Married.
> Last AF was October 7th. My cycle length changes... anything between 25 days to 32 days in the last 6 months. It's been crazy and I even had a pregnancy scare after being 10 days late on my af 4 months ago.
> 
> Husband and I did the deed on the 13 and had a mishap (were not actively trying right now) I wasn't worried because O was still over a week away (I think.)
> 
> We did it again on the 19th and the 20th but pulled out.
> 
> The weird part was around the time my O was due... I experienced sore breasts for three days straight. I don't have sensitive breasts and I never experienced anything like it- like a pulling from the top of the breast and sometimes under the armpit. I thought I pulled a muscle but it was so weird.
> 
> Also usually when I ovulate I get super crampy and constipated for a day... at the end of which I usually spot some brown. It's been like this for years now and that's what I'm used to.
> 
> This month I got crampy for two hours. Was sure I was gonna spot in the morning. Never did. this was around the 22'd.
> 
> Since then the sore breasts have subsided and I thought it was all in my head or just a very extreme ovulation. But I have been experiencing fluttering in my pelvic area. In the past few days it tickles me at night and I have to scratch right under my abdomen. Strange inside fluttey itch that goes away as fast as it came and leaves me feeling like I'm nuts.
> 
> Also since yesterday- the sore breasts are back. The left one was pulsating yesterday... I thought it was my heart. But the right one hurts too... under my armpit and on the top of the breast again. No nipple change which is what I thought was a pregnancy sign. Though they do feel cold occassionaly but that might be in my head because by this point i'm freaking out.
> 
> Wish I could chart this by DPO but I was in denial until now.
> Fluttering and tickling and sore breats that are never sore.
> Could I have created a baby on the 13th?
> Are these common symptoms any of you seasoned mamas had?
> I'm freaking out. But trying not to test before the 4th at least... even wait until the 7th just to not scare my husband.

It sounds to me like you may have possibly conceived on either the 19th or 20th. I think that the 13th would be way too soon to ovulate as it's 6 days after your period started. I conceived in September (as these lovely ladies can tell you), but unfortunately miscarried on the 16th. I could literally feel the eggy traveling down the tube. It felt like little palpitations or muscle spasms. 

You are probably 10-11 dpo, so you could possibly get a positive now, but definitely by the fourth should be an accurate test. I'll put you down for the 7th, keep us posted


----------



## Jrepp

rw7y said:


> :wave:
> 
> I'm CD29/12DPO today.
> I've been symptom spotting, but I don't really know what qualifies as normal/not normal for me during a regular cycle. This is my 2nd month off the pill. Last month I had a 30 day cycle. According to the various calendars that I use AF should show up in the next couple of days. My temp is still high and my cervix is also still high, but I think that can change pretty quickly. Keep me in your prayers.
> Congrats to the :bfp: 's !
> Praying for you all!
> <3 :hugs:

I was looking at your chart and it's definitely tri-phasic. I don't want to give you false hope, but I think you could probably get a bfp in a day or two.


----------



## LittleSesame

Jrepp said:


> It sounds to me like you may have possibly conceived on either the 19th or 20th. I think that the 13th would be way too soon to ovulate as it's 6 days after your period started. I conceived in September (as these lovely ladies can tell you), but unfortunately miscarried on the 16th. I could literally feel the eggy traveling down the tube. It felt like little palpitations or muscle spasms.
> 
> You are probably 10-11 dpo, so you could possibly get a positive now, but definitely by the fourth should be an accurate test. I'll put you down for the 7th, keep us posted

Thanks for replying! Feels good to share. I know what you're saying about the eggy thing. It's a very strange feeling- ticklish. I feel like I'm going nuts. 
And the way it comes and goes doesn't help with my sanity :blush:

I will definitely report back when af gets closer! It's just too weird that I haven't spotted during O like I always do and along with the other strange symptoms since then... I feel something different is happening this month.

By the way, do any of you ladies get a pinching feeling.. "down there"? That's my new symptom for today. This just keeps getting weirder and weirder! And there's still a week to go!

Fingers crossed for all of you lovely November ladies!


----------



## xs5

tddunn said:


> Got my bfp today!!! What a great birthday present for my DH. His birthday is tomorrow

Woohoo!!! Congrats!


----------



## Jrepp

That's what I felt during implantation. It sounds promising for you!


----------



## rw7y

Jrepp said:


> rw7y said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I'm CD29/12DPO today.
> I've been symptom spotting, but I don't really know what qualifies as normal/not normal for me during a regular cycle. This is my 2nd month off the pill. Last month I had a 30 day cycle. According to the various calendars that I use AF should show up in the next couple of days. My temp is still high and my cervix is also still high, but I think that can change pretty quickly. Keep me in your prayers.
> Congrats to the :bfp: 's !
> Praying for you all!
> <3 :hugs:
> 
> I was looking at your chart and it's definitely tri-phasic. I don't want to give you false hope, but I think you could probably get a bfp in a day or two.Click to expand...

Thanks for taking a look!

I'm trying my best to wait until the 4th to test, but I have a feeling if I make it to the store this weekend I might not make it to monday . 

I've been having a little bit of cramping on an off tonight, but I don't usually get cramps until after AF actually shows. 

[-o&lt;


----------



## Jrepp

rw7y said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rw7y said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I'm CD29/12DPO today.
> I've been symptom spotting, but I don't really know what qualifies as normal/not normal for me during a regular cycle. This is my 2nd month off the pill. Last month I had a 30 day cycle. According to the various calendars that I use AF should show up in the next couple of days. My temp is still high and my cervix is also still high, but I think that can change pretty quickly. Keep me in your prayers.
> Congrats to the :bfp: 's !
> Praying for you all!
> <3 :hugs:
> 
> I was looking at your chart and it's definitely tri-phasic. I don't want to give you false hope, but I think you could probably get a bfp in a day or two.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for taking a look!
> 
> I'm trying my best to wait until the 4th to test, but I have a feeling if I make it to the store this weekend I might not make it to monday .
> 
> I've been having a little bit of cramping on an off tonight, but I don't usually get cramps until after AF actually shows.
> 
> [-o&lt;Click to expand...

It looks really promising, and actually you might be able to get a positive hpt now. I'm praying for you


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats tddunn!!! Hoping we have more BFP's soon!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tddunn said:


> Got my bfp today!!! What a great birthday present for my DH. His birthday is tomorrow

Congratulations <3


----------



## rtebbe89

Ok officially on my tww starting tomorrow. Hope it goes fast


----------



## poppygirl05

Soooo I am now exactly 3 weeks late which means 7 weeks since lmp. I am very uncomfortAble. Lots of pressure/full feeling in my uterus but still bfn. Appt on friday so hopefully will get some answers finally. I have never missed a period like this in my life.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Poppy weren't you in limbo with me a few months back? FX it's just a shy bean!


----------



## glbaby1

Greetings November testers!

I am currently at the tail end of my 2WW after IUI #2. I am the mother of three beautiful girls (ages 7-13), TTC #4. I thought it would be difficult to get pregnant again because of my age (I am 41), but it turns out, I am fine, but DH has low everything. We have been trying for 5 months, which isn't long, but considering how easily I got pregnant the first three times (including twice on birth control), this is very new territory for me. Never tracked anything in this past, and all the charts, temps, etc. have me a bit obsessive these days. I don't remember much about the 2WW, since I wasn't technically "waiting" but I am feeling cramps very similar to last month at this time, which sucks because the beginning of the 2WW after this last IUI did feel a bit different. And I could have sworn I implanted on 7dpiui, because the sensations I was feeling were unlike anything I have ever felt. But my BBT has been declining the last few days :cry: Anywhoo, my test date is November 4th, and I would love to join this hopeful group! Baby dust to all!:kiss:

glbaby1


----------



## DSemcho

I'm like Annie right now walking around my house and singing, 'Tomorrow!'


----------



## maybababyin13

Havent been on in so long its great to see all the BFP's....also Jrepp so sorry to read of your loss ((hugs))

AFM - I think i O'd either Monday 21st or Tuesday 22nd (thats when I got peak reading on the CBFM). We onlu managed to BD on Sunday 20th as I was on a business trip the following week. Im sceptical this month but just glad I eventually got a peak on the monitor so I at least know Im ovulating.

Ive had a strange month in that I have constant dull pains in my lower tummy area which feels like AF is on her way. I tested yesterday and the day before which were obviously 2 BFN's but I would have only been 9DPO at most so still a little early. Going to wait intil AF is due next week before I test again....if I can ha


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> OV'd (assumed based on cycle, not confirmed) 10/29. BD'd Saturday, Monday, and last night (Tues). Fortunately, we are big fans of the BD...
> 
> 1 DPO...woke up with a nasty bout of the sneezies and congestion. Some lower back pain today right in the center. Boobie pain, but my boobies are in pain 2/3 of the month.

2 DPO...nothing much to report. More boogers in my face. I have some pokey pains in my left side, front and back. And the usual boobie pain.


----------



## Princesa7

:witch: Happy Halloween!! :witch: Hope you all enjoy your day!!!

CD10 still waiting on that pos OPk!






tddunn said:


> Got my bfp today!!! What a great birthday present for my DH. His birthday is tomorrow

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

Confirmed with a digi, and here is todays tests added to the progression. 

Symptoms at 11 dpo today ... backache... slightly nauseous/hungry.... runny nose .... twinges


Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692165&amp;d=1383218832
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692257&amp;d=1383227905


----------



## biscuitgal

Yep, there it is Jokerette! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Well.......my cervix seems to have gone into hiding. I can't find it at all!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Jrepp said:


> Well.......my cervix seems to have gone into hiding. I can't find it at all!

Off to the ladies room to check mine for today...


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Woah! She is way the heck up there!


----------



## rw7y

significant temp drop this morning :( at 13dpo


----------



## Divvy

We have been trying for another child for 2½ years, and today we got a bfp :D


----------



## squirrel.

rw7y said:


> significant temp drop this morning :( at 13dpo

Sorry to hear that rw7y! :hugs:

x


----------



## squirrel.

Divvy said:


> We have been trying for another child for 2½ years, and today we got a bfp :D

Congrats Divvy!!! 

x


----------



## squirrel.

All you ladies checking cervix position is making me wanting to give it a go, but I'm always a bit creeped out by it and I don't know why. I guess because it's in a slightly strange place - it's on the front wall and way left, very strange, doctors and midwives always comment on its strange placement.

What should it be like at 6dpo?

x


----------



## Princesa7

Divvy said:


> We have been trying for another child for 2½ years, and today we got a bfp :D

Congratulations!!


----------



## rw7y

Divvy said:


> We have been trying for another child for 2½ years, and today we got a bfp :D

congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## biscuitgal

Congrats Divvy!!! :)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Divvy said:


> We have been trying for another child for 2½ years, and today we got a bfp :D

Congrats!


----------



## poppygirl05

brunettebimbo said:


> Poppy weren't you in limbo with me a few months back? FX it's just a shy bean!

Yep and I am still there. Ugh!


----------



## Jokerette

divvy said:


> we have been trying for another child for 2½ years, and today we got a bfp :d

yay!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## xs5

Divvy said:


> We have been trying for another child for 2½ years, and today we got a bfp :D

Congratulations!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Divvy!!!


----------



## Jokerette

squirrel. said:


> All you ladies checking cervix position is making me wanting to give it a go, but I'm always a bit creeped out by it and I don't know why. I guess because it's in a slightly strange place - it's on the front wall and way left, very strange, doctors and midwives always comment on its strange placement.
> 
> What should it be like at 6dpo?
> 
> x

I usually check it pre-O, but not after. I dont want to risk any sort of infection or bacteria or anything. Also, for me, I have found after O to be kind of inconsistent and misleading! I got my hopes up thinking I was pregnant based on CP... but no.

Areound your period it will be low, firm... then as you approach O it will start to become softer and higher. Around O it will be open, soft and very very high! It's a great tip for timing conception. But, like I said, I don't really make a habit of checking CP after O


----------



## LittleSesame

Wow congrats!!! And lots of baby dust for the rest of you too! 

Anyone else around 11/12DPO and want to compare symptoms?
My newest one this morning is my right breast is spazzing. Maybe it's just a muscle spasm? 

And "down there" feels like a UTI a bit since yesterday.
Didn't get a tickly pelvic/abdomen last night which made me sad because I was getting used to that surprise feeling and was loving it. :nope:
Not gotta test till the 7th. My mother found out very late and I'm gonna assume my body is the same way and not go for early testing until I miss my period!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Captain

Congratulations to the ladies with BFPs!!

9DPO today, thinking of testing tomorrow. Some uncomfortable cramps last night and very nauseous waking up this morning. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## LittleSesame

Captain said:


> Congratulations to the ladies with BFPs!!
> 
> 9DPO today, thinking of testing tomorrow. Some uncomfortable cramps last night and very nauseous waking up this morning. Fingers crossed :)

Good luck!


----------



## rtebbe89

Ok so I'm really not sure when I ovulated. I had spotting today so itcould be IB if I ovovulated on the 16th which would explain the temperature jumps I had. Plus 
the one wipe spotting I had today which never happens and general feelings of "fullness". I have included a link to my chart can anyone look at it and tell me what you think please
https://s24.postimg.org/v5w8un9y9/Screenshot_2013_10_31_16_14_29.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

rw7y said:


> significant temp drop this morning :( at 13dpo

I hope that you o'd late and it was an implant dip, not AF on the way



Divvy said:


> We have been trying for another child for 2½ years, and today we got a bfp :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



squirrel. said:


> All you ladies checking cervix position is making me wanting to give it a go, but I'm always a bit creeped out by it and I don't know why. I guess because it's in a slightly strange place - it's on the front wall and way left, very strange, doctors and midwives always comment on its strange placement.
> 
> What should it be like at 6dpo?
> 
> x

Mine is tipped very far to the right, so mine is in a weird spot as well. Both months that I found out I was pregnant my cervix stayed so high I had to really reach in to find it. When I miscarried it dropped like AF was there.


----------



## Jrepp

rtebbe89 said:


> Ok so I'm really not sure when I ovulated. I had spotting today so itcould be IB if I ovovulated on the 16th which would explain the temperature jumps I had. Plus
> the one wipe spotting I had today which never happens and general feelings of "fullness". I have included a link to my chart can anyone look at it and tell me what you think please
> https://s24.postimg.org/v5w8un9y9/Screenshot_2013_10_31_16_14_29.jpg

It looks to me like since you had the positive opk on cd21 and peak on cd21, you probably o'd cd20-cd22. When I ovulated last month I had some spotting which I later learned was ovulation spotting. You have a lot of open circles, are you taking your temp first thing when you wake up at the same time every day?


----------



## rtebbe89

Jrepp said:


> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm really not sure when I ovulated. I had spotting today so itcould be IB if I ovovulated on the 16th which would explain the temperature jumps I had. Plus
> the one wipe spotting I had today which never happens and general feelings of "fullness". I have included a link to my chart can anyone look at it and tell me what you think please
> https://s24.postimg.org/v5w8un9y9/Screenshot_2013_10_31_16_14_29.jpg
> 
> It looks to me like since you had the positive opk on cd21 and peak on cd21, you probably o'd cd20-cd22. When I ovulated last month I had some spotting which I later learned was ovulation spotting. You have a lot of open circles, are you taking your temp first thing when you wake up at the same time every day?Click to expand...

It is always the first thing that I do before I move. Unfortunetly it's not always the same time every day


----------



## 3chords

rtebbe89 said:


> Ok so I'm really not sure when I ovulated. I had spotting today so itcould be IB if I ovovulated on the 16th which would explain the temperature jumps I had. Plus
> the one wipe spotting I had today which never happens and general feelings of "fullness". I have included a link to my chart can anyone look at it and tell me what you think please
> https://s24.postimg.org/v5w8un9y9/Screenshot_2013_10_31_16_14_29.jpg

Really hard to tell - were you using OPKs earlier in the cycle?

I think that your CM is throwing off FF - it really shouldn't be egg white for basically two weeks because it directly corresponds to estrogen production. Are you sure it was always EWCM and not creamy or watery? I think FF will give you funky results because of that.


----------



## Jokerette

Besides the opk I think it looks like you ovulated cd 16. I agree with the poster that said EWCM for that long doesn't seen like it is accurate


----------



## rtebbe89

3chords said:


> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm really not sure when I ovulated. I had spotting today so itcould be IB if I ovovulated on the 16th which would explain the temperature jumps I had. Plus
> the one wipe spotting I had today which never happens and general feelings of "fullness". I have included a link to my chart can anyone look at it and tell me what you think please
> https://s24.postimg.org/v5w8un9y9/Screenshot_2013_10_31_16_14_29.jpg
> 
> Really hard to tell - were you using OPKs earlier in the cycle?
> 
> I think that your CM is throwing off FF - it really shouldn't be egg white for basically two weeks because it directly corresponds to estrogen production. Are you sure it was always EWCM and not creamy or watery? I think FF will give you funky results because of that.Click to expand...

I've been taking fertile cm for 2 cycles and all I have been having is EWCM


----------



## BBbliss

Congratulations to all the lucky girls this month!

I'm 7dpo and had stabbing pain in lower pelvic area on and off all day. Sometimes it's mild and most of the time it's stabbing sharp quick pains. And then they stop. 

Could it be implantation cramp? I don't think I've ever had these. They are like O pain but not on ovaries but in the middle where the uterus is.


----------



## americanhoney

Testing in the morning! :)
Baby Dust to all of you Ladies! 
:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Can you lovely ladies all check to makes sure all of your information is correct and I got you in please? I feel like I'm missing people and didn't move people but I'm not sure!

Afm: opk is still questionable, but line is definitely there today. I have quite the headache going and when I sneezed today (while on a field trip none the less) I had a huge pants soaking leak of watery mucus. I found my cervix and I can't tell for sure but I think it closed, or is closing. I had some ovulatory pains in my right side, which is weird because I ovulated from the right side last time. Gonna try to get one in tomorrow morning before work.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rw7y

:nope: I'm out
:witch: AF got me :roll:

temp dropped from 98.00 to 97.13 this morning. I was fine until around 7:30 when I started spotting. All went downhill from there. [-(

sulking on the couch with the expensive chocolate that was hiding in the cupboard :(


----------



## biscuitgal

Sorry, rw7 - enjoy your chocolate!

I had a temp dip this morning, but no spotting yet. We'll see tomorrow morning...


----------



## Jrepp

rw7y said:


> :nope: I'm out
> :witch: AF got me :roll:
> 
> temp dropped from 98.00 to 97.13 this morning. I was fine until around 7:30 when I started spotting. All went downhill from there. [-(
> 
> sulking on the couch with the expensive chocolate that was hiding in the cupboard :(

I'm sorry!


----------



## glbaby1

Can you add me to Nov. 4th please? Baby Dust... and that line looks pretty good! good luck!!!


----------



## poppygirl05

I have an appt in the morning. I am all nervous. Am now on cd 50. Ugh. So frusterating


----------



## glbaby1

Good luck! baby Dust!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

BBbliss said:


> Congratulations to all the lucky girls this month!
> 
> I'm 7dpo and had stabbing pain in lower pelvic area on and off all day. Sometimes it's mild and most of the time it's stabbing sharp quick pains. And then they stop.
> 
> Could it be implantation cramp? I don't think I've ever had these. They are like O pain but not on ovaries but in the middle where the uterus is.

Hi again! Just caught your post here. Yes I've had that exact stabbing pain you are having. I did not get pregnant that month but here's the weird thing...i was late 3 days that cycle (which this girl is never late!) but I didn't do a pg test. So I have no idea if I was actually pg, but I believe implantation was trying to occur and did not. Seriously, I never have that same feeling (outside my ovaries), so I really feel hopeful for you!!!!


----------



## biscuitgal

My 2nd FRER was apparently a dud! Nothing in the window at all! RRRAWWWWRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Todays IC was about the same as yesterday, but my FRER was almost blank :( It's been 72 hours since my first BFP so i would have thought it would double by now. I am starting to think this pregnancy will not stick :cry:


Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692737&amp;d=1383303080


----------



## BrandiCanucks

4dpo and two new symptoms. Craving cucumbers and nauseous!


----------



## xEmmaDx

I'm a week late today for af (which has NEVER happened to me) but keep getting bfn. What are my chances guys?


----------



## Kirsty3051

AF due tomorrow so will be testing on the 3rd! xxxxxx


----------



## CraftyBashly

I was on the October list for Halloween but got a BFN. I was only 9DPO though. AF due on the 5th so could you put me in please? I know I'll be testing again before then. I can't seem to help myself lol. Thanks.


----------



## DSemcho

can you take me off the list. I had my HSG done and they said my right tube was blocked again and they had problems getting the dye through my left tube. It hurt so much more than it did when I had it done in February this year, and my right tube was blocked then to... So... Idk. DH doesn't want to do IVF, and if my stuff is blocked IUI seems stupid and pointless. I'm so disappointed and sad right now I even called out of work because of the cramps and I can't stop crying.


----------



## biscuitgal

xEmmaDx said:


> I'm a week late today for af (which has NEVER happened to me) but keep getting bfn. What are my chances guys?

I dunno, Emma - do you have a chart?

I'm a week late today, too - I tried testing this morning but the test was a dud. -_- I am not amused. (FRER too) Haven't drank anymore water since then (5am) and feeling like I could pee again now so I'm thinking I'll pick up a cheap test and try again. 

I'm getting testing strips in the mail today so at least I can test with those going forward if I don't get any results from the cheapie test. :/ No sign of AF still... temp back "up" after the dip yesterday in a cold room. Since it's back where it was I think I'll "discard" yesterday's temp.


----------



## biscuitgal

DSemcho said:


> can you take me off the list. I had my HSG done and they said my right tube was blocked again and they had problems getting the dye through my left tube. It hurt so much more than it did when I had it done in February this year, and my right tube was blocked then to... So... Idk. DH doesn't want to do IVF, and if my stuff is blocked IUI seems stupid and pointless. I'm so disappointed and sad right now I even called out of work because of the cramps and I can't stop crying.

I am so sorry!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 3chords

Jokerette said:


> Todays IC was about the same as yesterday, but my FRER was almost blank :( It's been 72 hours since my first BFP so i would have thought it would double by now. I am starting to think this pregnancy will not stick :cry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692737&amp;d=1383303080

I would re-test. Could be a weird FRER - the fact that the IC is so dark still should give you hope.

FX for a sticky bean for you!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> can you take me off the list. I had my HSG done and they said my right tube was blocked again and they had problems getting the dye through my left tube. It hurt so much more than it did when I had it done in February this year, and my right tube was blocked then to... So... Idk. DH doesn't want to do IVF, and if my stuff is blocked IUI seems stupid and pointless. I'm so disappointed and sad right now I even called out of work because of the cramps and I can't stop crying.

OMG chick, massive hugs!!
You need to give yourself a break from thinking about all thats going on for a couple of days. Give yourself time to get your head around things.

xxxxxxx


----------



## 3chords

DSemcho said:


> can you take me off the list. I had my HSG done and they said my right tube was blocked again and they had problems getting the dye through my left tube. It hurt so much more than it did when I had it done in February this year, and my right tube was blocked then to... So... Idk. DH doesn't want to do IVF, and if my stuff is blocked IUI seems stupid and pointless. I'm so disappointed and sad right now I even called out of work because of the cramps and I can't stop crying.

I'm sorry DSemcho. :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Well it basically means we're not gonna TTC anymore I think. I mean it's been 8 months since the first HSG, and back then my right tube was blocked and my left one was fine. And they had flushed the right one. This time the right one is blocked again. I saw it while they were doing it. But I also don't know why it hurt so much more this time, and I have a little bit of red spotting now where before I went I barely had any brown.


----------



## biscuitgal

Jokerette - I agree with 3chords! Hang in there! <3


----------



## countrygirl3

DSemcho said:


> can you take me off the list. I had my HSG done and they said my right tube was blocked again and they had problems getting the dye through my left tube. It hurt so much more than it did when I had it done in February this year, and my right tube was blocked then to... So... Idk. DH doesn't want to do IVF, and if my stuff is blocked IUI seems stupid and pointless. I'm so disappointed and sad right now I even called out of work because of the cramps and I can't stop crying.

I'm so sorry, that really sucks. Maybe Dh will change his mind ...


----------



## Jrepp

I am sorry Ds. I am praying for you. Why doesn't dh want to do ivf


----------



## pushmug7

that must be very frustrating , im so sorry you feel so bad , dh will come around just take a break and see what will happen.:hugs:


----------



## alicarr74

Aunt flo :(


----------



## alicarr74

Can you put me back down for the 30th?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DSemcho said:


> Well it basically means we're not gonna TTC anymore I think. I mean it's been 8 months since the first HSG, and back then my right tube was blocked and my left one was fine. And they had flushed the right one. This time the right one is blocked again. I saw it while they were doing it. But I also don't know why it hurt so much more this time, and I have a little bit of red spotting now where before I went I barely had any brown.

I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> I am sorry Ds. I am praying for you. Why doesn't dh want to do ivf

Cause the procedure plus mess and exam fee will be almost $4k. And he wants to start saving for when we move in a year and a half cause we dun no where we are going.


----------



## Hanie22

Can I be put down for 29th Nov :D


----------



## Jrepp

Ds, have you guys considered egg sharing? 

I took an opk this morning and think o is coming
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppygirl05

Well had my appt today. Urine test was negative. Had a pelvic exam everything looked normal but caused me a lot o pain. So now I have to have an ultrasound. That will rule out cysts and the slim chance of being pregnant. Sighs


----------



## biscuitgal

poppygirl - good luck with your ultrasound! I hope there is nothing wrong! <3


----------



## Jokerette

thank you ladies... ill try to keep thinking positive....


----------



## BBbliss

Katie Potatie said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the lucky girls this month!
> 
> I'm 7dpo and had stabbing pain in lower pelvic area on and off all day. Sometimes it's mild and most of the time it's stabbing sharp quick pains. And then they stop.
> 
> Could it be implantation cramp? I don't think I've ever had these. They are like O pain but not on ovaries but in the middle where the uterus is.
> 
> Hi again! Just caught your post here. Yes I've had that exact stabbing pain you are having. I did not get pregnant that month but here's the weird thing...i was late 3 days that cycle (which this girl is never late!) but I didn't do a pg test. So I have no idea if I was actually pg, but I believe implantation was trying to occur and did not. Seriously, I never have that same feeling (outside my ovaries), so I really feel hopeful for you!!!!Click to expand...


Katie! Thank you for taking the time to tell me about your experience. I'm really 9dpo today and I don't know if I should test or wait :wacko:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

poppygirl05 said:


> Well had my appt today. Urine test was negative. Had a pelvic exam everything looked normal but caused me a lot o pain. So now I have to have an ultrasound. That will rule out cysts and the slim chance of being pregnant. Sighs

Good luck at your ultrasound, hope all turns out ok <3


----------



## americanhoney

Well I am blessed and got a faint BFP this morning on the Dollar Tree test :happydance:
My husband and I are excited for Baby #2 and a sibling for our son!

Praying that I have a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby. 
Baby dust to all of you ladies and hope you get your bfp soon too! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DenyseGiguere

americanhoney said:


> Well I am blessed and got a faint BFP this morning on the Dollar Tree test :happydance:
> My husband and I are excited for Baby #2 and a sibling for our son!
> 
> Praying that I have a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby.
> Baby dust to all of you ladies and hope you get your bfp soon too! :hugs:

Congrats hun <3


----------



## americanhoney

DenyseGiguere said:


> americanhoney said:
> 
> 
> Well I am blessed and got a faint BFP this morning on the Dollar Tree test :happydance:
> My husband and I are excited for Baby #2 and a sibling for our son!
> 
> Praying that I have a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby.
> Baby dust to all of you ladies and hope you get your bfp soon too! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats hun <3Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! :):hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

americanhoney said:


> Well I am blessed and got a faint BFP this morning on the Dollar Tree test :happydance:
> My husband and I are excited for Baby #2 and a sibling for our son!
> 
> Praying that I have a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby.
> Baby dust to all of you ladies and hope you get your bfp soon too! :hugs:

Congratulations! Beautiful family! Have a happy and health pregnancy!


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> Ds, have you guys considered egg sharing?
> 
> I took an opk this morning and think o is coming

What is that?? Idk I'd they do it here.


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations!

I'm on 3dpo and have sore boobs already, it's not a normal symptom for me apart from the cycle I got pg with dd and my chemical. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Anniebobs said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm on 3dpo and have sore boobs already, it's not a normal symptom for me apart from the cycle I got pg with dd and my chemical. Fingers crossed!

I am 3DPO myself and super sore boobies too!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats AmericanHoney! :)


----------



## BBbliss

DSemcho said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Ds, have you guys considered egg sharing?
> 
> I took an opk this morning and think o is coming
> 
> What is that?? Idk I'd they do it here.Click to expand...

Dsemcho, I've been having the same problem for past couple of months and had same reaction when i found out both my tubes were blocked. Im back trying now with one good tube :) I posted a thread with an HSG bad news title and also found this one:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...p-after-being-told-my-tubes-were-blocked.html

A couple of girls also PM me telling me they were able to unblock tubes naturally with castor oil packs and serrapeptase. Do some research and don't give up yet! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Anniebobs

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm on 3dpo and have sore boobs already, it's not a normal symptom for me apart from the cycle I got pg with dd and my chemical. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I am 3DPO myself and super sore boobies too!Click to expand...

Lets hope it's a good sign for us! Do you normally get it after ov? I'm normally nauseous on and off until AF but no boob pain!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Anniebobs said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm on 3dpo and have sore boobs already, it's not a normal symptom for me apart from the cycle I got pg with dd and my chemical. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I am 3DPO myself and super sore boobies too!Click to expand...
> 
> Lets hope it's a good sign for us! Do you normally get it after ov? I'm normally nauseous on and off until AF but no boob pain!Click to expand...

My boobs hurt off and on but usually the pain does not pick up until a week prior to AF. They are hurting a bit early!!!

FINGERS CROSSED FOR BEANS!


----------



## DSemcho

BBbliss said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Ds, have you guys considered egg sharing?
> 
> I took an opk this morning and think o is coming
> 
> What is that?? Idk I'd they do it here.Click to expand...
> 
> Dsemcho, I've been having the same problem for past couple of months and had same reaction when i found out both my tubes were blocked. Im back trying now with one good tube :) I posted a thread with an HSG bad news title and also found this one:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...p-after-being-told-my-tubes-were-blocked.html
> 
> A couple of girls also PM me telling me they were able to unblock tubes naturally with castor oil packs and serrapeptase. Do some research and don't give up yet! Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

I might try those but IDK how much it'll help. I had PID twice (Jan11 & Apr11) and the doc was convinced I had a STD but I was clean. That and now having the same tube blocked at two separate HSG's within a year... Idk


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm out already. AF got me today. However, next cycle will be ending in November as well so please put me down for Nov. 27 testing. Thanks!


----------



## amanda111308

November 15th please!! Come on bfp!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Sorry my bad November 21st!!


----------



## Lynsey82

I actually have no idea if I'm in the 2ww or not, I got 8 days of flashy faces before running out of sticks. We kept bd'ing just in case.

Sometimes I think I have the same symptoms as last time, but then I wonder if its my body playing tricks

I had a chemical... Has anyone else had pregnancy symptoms a month later?


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd like to join. I got my +OPK today. I'm on cycle 5, after having a chemical last month. I will be testing November 13... Let this be Sweeeeet November!!!


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> I'd like to join. I got my +OPK today. I'm on cycle 5, after having a chemical last month. I will be testing November 13... Let this be Sweeeeet November!!!

:blush: Hi sweetie! FXd for you hun!


----------



## poppygirl05

You are not allowed to give up DS!! 

Congrats Ladies on all the BFPs!

As for me, hospital called. Apparently the ultrasound was ordered as urgent so I am having it monday. I am super nervous. I am also quite uncomfortable. Bummed at the thought of having more cysts. Weird thing is I do not have PCOS. Doc says my ovaries are not trustworthy. lol. Shes really good luckily.


----------



## xEmmaDx

biscuitgal said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> I'm a week late today for af (which has NEVER happened to me) but keep getting bfn. What are my chances guys?
> 
> I dunno, Emma - do you have a chart?
> 
> I'm a week late today, too - I tried testing this morning but the test was a dud. -_- I am not amused. (FRER too) Haven't drank anymore water since then (5am) and feeling like I could pee again now so I'm thinking I'll pick up a cheap test and try again.
> 
> I'm getting testing strips in the mail today so at least I can test with those going forward if I don't get any results from the cheapie test. :/ No sign of AF still... temp back "up" after the dip yesterday in a cold room. Since it's back where it was I think I'll "discard" yesterday's temp.Click to expand...

No I don't chart at all I got fed up with all that it's been over a year for me now. Keep feeling like I'm coming on but nothing there.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Congratulations to our BFP and thinking of all the ladies whom their cycles are proving challenging!! 

AFM having a very strange start to my cycle, I am on cycle day 6, had light bleeding yesterday with it being usual end of AF but yesterday I seemed to have a mix of what I was sure was eggwhite CM through it when I wiped, mostly CM and little red, anyway just thought it was strange AF but today no blood but quite a bit of CM, its clear and stretchy, really worried I have ovulated really early usually I ovulate earlyish at cd 12 so don't know what to think also have stomach cramps ;-( away to bed and think going to grab a OPK before bed, been taking temps had slight rise today but not enough of a shift to predict ovulation I don't think. 
Anyone ele had this before or am I a CM freak LOL
I did do a google and you can ovulate this early and even during AF!!!!
Good luck ladies x


----------



## Katie Potatie

BBbliss said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the lucky girls this month!
> 
> I'm 7dpo and had stabbing pain in lower pelvic area on and off all day. Sometimes it's mild and most of the time it's stabbing sharp quick pains. And then they stop.
> 
> Could it be implantation cramp? I don't think I've ever had these. They are like O pain but not on ovaries but in the middle where the uterus is.
> 
> Hi again! Just caught your post here. Yes I've had that exact stabbing pain you are having. I did not get pregnant that month but here's the weird thing...i was late 3 days that cycle (which this girl is never late!) but I didn't do a pg test. So I have no idea if I was actually pg, but I believe implantation was trying to occur and did not. Seriously, I never have that same feeling (outside my ovaries), so I really feel hopeful for you!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Katie! Thank you for taking the time to tell me about your experience. I'm really 9dpo today and I don't know if I should test or wait :wacko:Click to expand...

You are asking the wrong lady about testing because I don't test early! But u have to go with your gut!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

A positive is not possible at 4dpo right?

I took a test this afternoon, after holding my urine for 6 hours (don't ask how), and I thought it was negative. Now, it HAS been 4 hours, but when I look at it now, there is a squinter. But there is a line. It won't show on a photo, sadly, but there is something there.

I'm thinking it MUST be an evap, but I've secretly been peeing on sticks saily since 1dpo and still have those tests and there are no signs of an evap on any of those


----------



## xs5

americanhoney said:


> Well I am blessed and got a faint BFP this morning on the Dollar Tree test :happydance:
> My husband and I are excited for Baby #2 and a sibling for our son!
> 
> Praying that I have a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby.
> Baby dust to all of you ladies and hope you get your bfp soon too! :hugs:

Congratulations!


----------



## salu_34

Jrepp, can you add me for November 29th .... seems so far away from now !


----------



## Jrepp

I'll get all you ladies in when I get home. Currently sitting in a chair at my husbands work waiting for him to get off. I have to pee so bad but I am trying to save my pee for when we get home to test. I had quite the romp in bed before work this morning, and just realized that none of my husbands soldiers swam back out...I wonder if he faked it or if they all found the hole. 

Random question, have any of you ever cried after orgasm?


----------



## Jokerette

My hcg ended only being 10hcg.... This is on day 4 of faint BFP's :( not looking good :cry:
Progesterone was 17.5, which is at least a relief going forward if this cycle does not stick


----------



## Jrepp

I think it might be but not sure, going to retest after 6 hour hold when I get home.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hi everyone, im new this is my first post! Currently im 8DPO and trying my best to hold off! AF due 11/7. This will be (hopefully) baby 3! Ive got the Dollar Tree tests, im just trying to wait so its not bfn for nothing! Good luck rest of the November hopefuls!!:winkwink:


----------



## countrygirl3

MeaganMackenz said:


> Hi everyone, im new this is my first post! Currently im 8DPO and trying my best to hold off! AF due 11/7. This will be (hopefully) baby 3! Ive got the Dollar Tree tests, im just trying to wait so its not bfn for nothing! Good luck rest of the November hopefuls!!:winkwink:

Keep waiting! You can do it :) I'm trying for our 4th and I've only been able to get a positive on the dollar store tests until the day AF was due. Maybe it's just me but I'd way rather get AF than a negative test. Oh and I live just outside winnipeg too!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I'm testing tomorrow morning and every two mornings after ( Sat/Mon/Wed) if Wed shows a bfn I might try again on the weekend if AF hasn't arrived or if I'm not sure it's coming. I can't wait and for 1.25 why wait lol when it was $15 a test like the ones I used for DDs 1+2 I had to wait! Who can afford multiple tests for that!!! Lol. Go winnipger gals!


----------



## MKAC2005

I'm feeling more crampy today, my bbs are very slightly sore/sensitive. Not thinking this is my month.


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies!

First post... I've been TTC baby #4 for the past 3 months 

We had a difficult road getting started in our journey to conceive and after 8 months I finally got my BFP in December of 09 and then had a M/C but 8 months later we conceived our rainbow baby and now we have TWO beautiful boys <3
2.5 years old, and my little guy will be one on Nov 6th! I can't believe it...

AF is due around the 8th so I'm hoping that if I can hold off and test the 6th on my little guy's birthday that if it's positive I can wrap the test and give it to my hubs "from big BROTHERS D and J" :happydance: And if it's negative at least I will have a fun party with family to lift my spirits :) 

Also anyone had an implantation bleeding? I'm sorry that I couldn't read through all the posts yet :( It's been VERY busy around this house lately! 
Yesterday was 7DPO and I had some slight brownish/light pink discharge when I wiped and then today it's gone....
just curious if anyone had anything similar? 

Excited to read through and "meet" everyone :flower:


----------



## maybababyin13

Today should be my testing day but I just dont feel like its our month so Im going to wait until Tues when AF if is due and see what happens then. I managed to break my leg yesterday and only after realized about the xray. On the off chance I did manage to concieve I hope it'l be ok :shrug:


----------



## DSemcho

poppygirl05 said:


> You are not allowed to give up DS!!
> 
> Congrats Ladies on all the BFPs!
> 
> As for me, hospital called. Apparently the ultrasound was ordered as urgent so I am having it monday. I am super nervous. I am also quite uncomfortable. Bummed at the thought of having more cysts. Weird thing is I do not have PCOS. Doc says my ovaries are not trustworthy. lol. Shes really good luckily.

Why can't i give up lol

I hope you get some good news though!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

DSemcho,

Have you looked into whether your country`s health insurance program might pay for IVFÉ I know here in Canada that they cover the costs of IVF if BOTH tubes are blocked.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thats a fab idea soulshaken...may have to steal your idea if we are so lucky this month. My youngest is 1 on 19th November and I am testing around the 13th/14th :) babydust to you, good luck xxxx


----------



## DSemcho

BrandiCanucks said:


> DSemcho,
> 
> Have you looked into whether your country`s health insurance program might pay for IVFÉ I know here in Canada that they cover the costs of IVF if BOTH tubes are blocked.

My DH is USAF (United States Air Force) and we have Tricare which doesn't cover Infertility. Everything we'd have to pay out of pocket here.


----------



## biscuitgal

Hey guys, still waiting on AF here now wondering based on my latest test strips if I completely missed the boat. I posted a new thread with a picture if you wouldn't mind taking a look and giving me your thoughts?


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Well I thought today was my 9dpo and tested. Came back BFN. I think I may have ovulated 2 days later making today 7dpo.. which would be too early. So ill try again on Monday like I was going to, and Wednesday and then Friday as AF will be due 11/9 now not 11/7 :( Hopefully im just too early!! :cry:


----------



## Princesa7

Happy Saturday ladies!!

Nothing going on here just loads of EWCM still no positive OPK on CD12 this morning.(gonna test again in the afternoon with a $Tree OPK) were getting in sexy time though!:happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Got DH's Spermiogram results. Some of it I don't understand... I'm translating the words from Turkish to English that I don't know, but even then I'm lost, I can't wait for Monday. Does anyone have a clue? I don't think it's good....


Spoiler

View attachment 693193


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Got DH's Spermiogram results. Some of it I don't understand... I'm translating the words from Turkish to English that I don't know, but even then I'm lost, I can't wait for Monday. Does anyone have a clue? I don't think it's good....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 693193

I don't know 100% what it all means but it doesn't look all that bad to me. Here is a link to how to read a semen analysis https://https://dukefertilitycenter.org/tests/sperm-testing/understanding-results/

If I'm reading everything correctly, it liquified in the right time, there was a lot there and it was concentrated enough. 

The concerning part is that your husbands sperm have a lower motility- they don't move so well. That's what asthenozoospermia means. They probably don't move well due to a larger head.


----------



## rtebbe89

FF has me at 4dpo so thats what I'm going with. As far as how I'm feeling I have had sore breats, feel "full" & have killer heart burn. I guess I'll just have to wait to see if it means anything.


----------



## BBbliss

DSemcho said:


> Got DH's Spermiogram results. Some of it I don't understand... I'm translating the words from Turkish to English that I don't know, but even then I'm lost, I can't wait for Monday. Does anyone have a clue? I don't think it's good....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 693193


Again, you and I have similar challenges. It looks like the morphology isn't good. The problem with the abnormal head shape is that it can't enter the egg. But all this can improve with supplements. We put DF on tons of supplements and are waiting for new results. Good luck. 

There's a thread on Success with male infertility I think it's called. Post it there as those girls are really knowledgeable having had the same problem. Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

Last night I had ewcm. I went to check it and could feel it come out of my cervix. It was such a weird feeling! Opk definitely positive today! Gonna get it on today and probably tomorrow whether hubby likes it or not. I put myself in as testing on the 16th, which coincidentally is the one month anniversary of my second miscarriage. 

In an effort to stay busy (not that I actually have any free time on my hands with work and moving) I started a web page for me and the hubs. In my section I am thinking of posting educational materials and whatnot and in the baby Reppenhagen section I have our trying to concieve journey. The link to our page is in my signature, you should stop by and check it out. It's still a work in progress.


----------



## BBbliss

DSemcho said:


> Got DH's Spermiogram results. Some of it I don't understand... I'm translating the words from Turkish to English that I don't know, but even then I'm lost, I can't wait for Monday. Does anyone have a clue? I don't think it's good....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 693193


dSemcho, here is the link


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...-success-stories-male-factor-infertility.html

It's possible you haven't been able to conceive due to Your DH's sperm and not the problem with only having one tube open. But this can be reversed!!! Within a couple of months of the right supplements you should see improvement.


----------



## LittleSesame

After a crazy two week wait filled with symptoms I've never had before in my life... I now have nothing 4 days before AF is due : / 
Even my most annoying and obvious symptoms- the painful boobs and the fatigue are totally gone. Not to mention the more subtle ones like the fluttering at night and the UTI feeling. 

Anyone ever been in this situation and got a positive? I feel like I'm out.


----------



## brunettebimbo

The fluttering certainly wouldn't be a baby. Maybe gas?


----------



## Rickles

Bad news here - I've started spotting - it's brown but not looking good for me now - gutted - OH has gone away for the week with work too - and he was sooo happy about the BFP :(


----------



## LittleSesame

brunettebimbo said:


> The fluttering certainly wouldn't be a baby. Maybe gas?

It was in the pelvic area. Very tickly feeling. But it hasn't happened in two days so maybe it was just one of those things that mean nothing. :/


----------



## squirrel.

Rickles said:


> Bad news here - I've started spotting - it's brown but not looking good for me now - gutted - OH has gone away for the week with work too - and he was sooo happy about the BFP :(

So sorry you're feeling worried. It doesn't mean the end yet! Lots of pregnant women get some sort of bleeding, especially early on. Some women bleed every time their period would have been due. 

I hope the spotting goes away!!!

x


----------



## Kirsty3051

:witch:

Cycle #2, here I come!


----------



## Jokerette

I hate how the AF witch is smiling :( sorry Kristy


----------



## Jrepp

I agree, but at least she looks like she's having fun!


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - put me down for the 15th - I may test before than, let's be honest, but that'll be when it'll be somewhat reasonable for me to BFP if in fact I did o today. We'll see - changed my cycle on ff to reflect that one partial day of bleeding as my start of new cycle, and today as o due to +LH test... so we'll see...


----------



## Jrepp

Got you in! Your chart looks awesome btw


----------



## biscuitgal

Thanks! I think it looks bananas, but I haven't been consistently temp tracking for very long, so we'll see.


----------



## Leinzlove

Rickles: Hang in there. 50% of women bleed in pg and go on to have a successful pregnancy. fingerscrossed. :hugs:

Biscuit: Yay for O, this was my O day also. I will be testing on the 13th but AF is due the 15th! :) Let this be your month! I agree also your chart looks amazing!

Kirsty: Sorry the :witch: came... May she stay gone for a very long time now. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

biscuitgal said:


> Thanks! I think it looks bananas, but I haven't been consistently temp tracking for very long, so we'll see.

Our charts actually look very similar.


----------



## biscuitgal

This is true!


----------



## Leinzlove

Jokerette: I just seen that you are having a possible chemical. I surely hope not! :( 

I just went through that 2 weeks ago. Keep your head and heart up until you know for sure. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

BFN this morning...maybe next time! GL to everyone else.


----------



## MKAC2005

I gave in and tested this morning...BFN. I don't know why I do this to myself. I'm sure AF will show as scheduled on 11/5


----------



## Jrepp

Krippy said:


> BFN this morning...maybe next time! GL to everyone else.

Did the witch come?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:bfn: for me this morning. I should probably stop peeing on these damn sticks.


----------



## squirrel.

I got a BFN too this morning after my temp dropped. Don't know what I was expecting. I really hope my temp goes up again tomorrow. AF isn't due for a good five days yet.

x


----------



## 3chords

squirrel. said:


> I got a BFN too this morning after my temp dropped. Don't know what I was expecting. I really hope my temp goes up again tomorrow. AF isn't due for a good five days yet.
> 
> x

Looks like it might be implantation dip...if you get raised temps the next 2 days, test. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm only 6dpo...I feel SOOOO nauseous the last three days, gassy, bloated, exhausted, crampy, hungry, thirsty...I'm still not expecting anything.


----------



## Strudel

I'll be testing November 10th! First month TTC!! Exciting!!! Wishing everyone lots of luck this month and hoping for an extra thankful Thanksgiving!!! :)


----------



## stephj25

can I join please? Can you please put me down for the 8th? thanks x


----------



## mrspat

I'll be testing on Nov 14th! I'd love to be added. 

I'm 1dpo today and Nov 14th will mark 12dpo. 

This is my first real TWW. Happy to be in this group!!

GL to all :)


----------



## linz143

Hi can you change me to the 13th? I ovulated late this month (first month off BCPs so no surprise there). I was originally down for the 10th. Got my temp spike this morning so I am finally 1 dpo!


----------



## poppygirl05

Getting nervous. Ultrasound is tomorrow. Still no sign of af.


----------



## linz143

GL Poppy!!


----------



## maybababyin13

The witch got me today. I'm not surprised so not upset. Here's to cycle #5!


----------



## Jrepp

Welcome one, welcome all! I think I got everyone in and moved around :) 

Good luck tomorrow Poppy!

Maybababyin13 - do you have another chance in November?

AFM: I ovulated yesterday, confirmed by +opk, temp rise this morning and the fact that I felt the follicle rupture yesterday at about 11:30 am. It is strange to me that last month I ovulated from my right side, and this month after my mc I ovulated again from my right side..... is that normal? I don't know how confident I feel in conceiving this month, as I'm not sure if I timed it right. We :sex: the day before ovulation and the day after ovulation, but not ovulation day. I read that you have the highest chance of conception if you bd the day before ovulation, which I did. I guess we'll find out in a few weeks if we were successful.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## DSemcho

DH wants to keep trying. And we are gonna do 1 round of IVF.


----------



## Katie Potatie

That's great news D. Very happy to hear that and I hope you feel better. Things always come out in the wash even though things seem hopeless in the middle of an emotional storm. 

J yes you can ovulate from the same side back to back. In fact I usually seem to, but I have no idea medically why that is!


----------



## Soulshaken

well still having spotting (4th day) - only when I wipe but thinking I'm probably out for this month too :( AF still not due until the 8th so we will see but honestly with my second and third pregnancies I didn't spot at all and with my first I did and then m/c so i'm almost just wanting the witch to come so we can move on! Good luck to the rest of you ladies!! <3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies!:hi: It's been ages since I've popped in on this thread and I'm feeling very behind!

DSemcho I'm so happy to hear that your DH is ready to try another cycle! Fingers crossed this is it for you and lots of dust coming your way!

Jrepp - Hooray for ovulation! Yes, it's possible to do the same ovary back to back. I know that I usually O from my left ovary. The day before ovulation I've read is the best and I'm hoping this is true because our bd timing and yours are the same so let's stay hopeful!

Lots of luck to you Poppy!

AFM: Had an ultrasound on Friday that proved I didn't ovulate yet, but I had a follicle on each ovary that was large enough to release so the tech said to get busy asap! We bd that afternoon, I had extreme pains in both my ovaries and a positive opk (FR) but we didn't bd, then this morning we bd first thing when we woke up so I'm hoping we caught it! Testing on the 16th, hopefully I can hold out that long - that's ages away.


----------



## LittleSesame

AF due on the 7th, which is when I'll be testing. Experiencing cramping in pelvic area today from middle to the bone.


----------



## DSemcho

Thanks Dragon! I'm excited. It's gonna take us like 3 months to save up. I hope they implant at least two or three... And I hope they find sperm without large heads. DH made a joke that his sperm are like him with having big heads lol


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

DSemcho said:


> Thanks Dragon! I'm excited. It's gonna take us like 3 months to save up. I hope they implant at least two or three... And I hope they find sperm without large heads. DH made a joke that his sperm are like him with having big heads lol

It's well worth the save up though! I think it's so great that your DH is staying positive and having humor with it :) I'll be thinking of you, hope that they implant a few in there!!


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> DH wants to keep trying. And we are gonna do 1 round of IVF.

I literally just started crying because I'm so happy for you! 



Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Hey ladies!:hi: It's been ages since I've popped in on this thread and I'm feeling very behind!
> 
> DSemcho I'm so happy to hear that your DH is ready to try another cycle! Fingers crossed this is it for you and lots of dust coming your way!
> 
> Jrepp - Hooray for ovulation! Yes, it's possible to do the same ovary back to back. I know that I usually O from my left ovary. The day before ovulation I've read is the best and I'm hoping this is true because our bd timing and yours are the same so let's stay hopeful!
> 
> Lots of luck to you Poppy!
> 
> AFM: Had an ultrasound on Friday that proved I didn't ovulate yet, but I had a follicle on each ovary that was large enough to release so the tech said to get busy asap! We bd that afternoon, I had extreme pains in both my ovaries and a positive opk (FR) but we didn't bd, then this morning we bd first thing when we woke up so I'm hoping we caught it! Testing on the 16th, hopefully I can hold out that long - that's ages away.

I hope you caught it as well!


----------



## maybababyin13

No Jrepp it'll be December 2nd :)


----------



## DSemcho

AWWWW Jrepp! Don't cry lol. If he tries to back out imma tell his momma lol.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Awww D I am delighted for you and hubby and will have everything crossed for you.

AFM nothing much to say, just the beginning of my fertile week so busy nights ahead. Didn't have any more what was like EWCM after AF so changed it to watery and OPK showed negative with slight 2nd line so hoping all is well. CD 8 today so will be due to ovulate around CD 11 or 12 if cycle follows last 2. 
Feeling excited this is our 4 cycle (3 actively trying as hubs was away last cylce :-()

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Lindreed

New to the forum love to see all of the postings and exciting bfps!!!! I test this Friday. Currently I am 10dpo. This is our second month ttc post mirena. I am hoping cycles are not all over the place due to mirena but here is hoping that this will be my month ! So far cramps on and off that are much more like pinches that are sharp. Feels like a uti but is not. Boobs sort of sensitive but nothing crazy... Negative hpt last night :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Cd32 after not responding to clomid and I've got a + opk?

Do u think its +? 

It was taken at 730am but I'd been up to pee at 3am. 

https://s7.postimg.org/j4va0mvyj/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/cakzay3bf/image.jpg


imgur


----------



## DSemcho

Looks positive to me!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oops sorry there was a Jacey pic in there too!! 

Well here's the kicker..I've got thrush at the moment, pretty sore and itchy...so haven't been bding! Will grin and bear it tonight though, that pic was taken 11 hours ago though so hopefully catch it


----------



## DSemcho

Thrush?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

You know vaginal thrush?
Do u guys call it something different lol,
It's caused by the ph balance being off in your vag or something.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bless you. Thrush is awful!! Have you got any preseed or anything?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well I just started using it this month actually and I'm wondering if that's the cause because I've never had it b4!


----------



## gidge

Can you put me down for the 12th please! I will be 12DPO.


----------



## DSemcho

Is it a yeast infection?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Is it a yeast infection?

Yes!


----------



## DSemcho

Ooh ok. I've never heard it called thrush before lolol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here in North America, Thrush is usually what it is referred to if it's in a baby, and is in their mouth. Otherwise, we refer to it as a yeast infection.

I give up. I'm never buying Wondfo's again. I'm finding having so many pregnancy tests around is just driving me insane, being able to pee on them every day and fuelling depression every time I see only one line.

I'm giving up for this cycle. I'm 5 days away from AF and I feel the cramps coming on. On to the hsg and next cycle!


----------



## Jokerette

I would get a prescription for Diflucan ASAP to cure the yeast infection! It is category C for during pregnancy but safe to take while only TTC. Thrush will mess up your vaginas ph making it more difficult to get pregnant... So definitely get it treated!


----------



## DSemcho

Brandi I hope your HSG is less painful than mine was and I hope you get good results! I think mine hurt cause the doctor was more concerned with getting out of there cause it was a Friday.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jokerette said:


> I would get a prescription for Diflucan ASAP to cure the yeast infection! It is category C for during pregnancy but safe to take while only TTC. Thrush will mess up your vaginas ph making it more difficult to get pregnant... So definitely get it treated!



I stopped in the chemist b4 work and got some. Took it this morning so hope it works ASAP!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you, Dsemcho. I only had my tubal reversal 6 weeks ago but my surgeon asked me to try to get pregnant this cycle. While most surgeons would save an hsg for a year, his practice does them 8 weeks post-reversal, when the tubes have completely healed, if the patient hasn't gotten pregnant on the first cycle. They also did one after the surgery, and I had blue dye on the pad when I woke up from surgery so I know the tubes were both open immediately after surgery, but until this hsg, I don't know if they are both still open.

Maybe I had a bad feeling about this cycle too, because although they're for fun, I had three cycles predict a pregnancy or BFP happening in December, so the way I'm thinking is that I've heard hsg can make a woman more fertile, so perhaps this hsg being in November will make me fertile enough for my pregnancy in December, falling in line with all three predictions. One psychic correctly predicted my youngest daughter right down to the month of the cycle I would conceive on, when I'd get my BFP, and right down to the exact date of her birth...three years in advance.


----------



## CraftyBashly

We'll, AF came today, 2 days early. :( I'm out this cycle.


----------



## biscuitgal

Well, I think assuming I'm on a new cycle was the right call because still no AF, but my temps did rise after the positive OPK on Saturday, and stayed up today so I think I went straight from thinking I was on a late period to the TWW again!!! hahaha :D


----------



## babers

Can I join? I will be testing november 11th.


----------



## DSemcho

Has anyone ever heard of a way to unblock a fallopian tube at home?


----------



## Jokerette

Can you please change me on the first post to an :angel:... my baby grew wings today :cry:

I'm sending loads of :dust: to all you ladies... DH and I decided we want to try again right away so I will see you in December, and hopefully in 1st tri forums soon, xxxxx


----------



## biscuitgal

*HUGS* Jokerette *HUGSHUGSHUGS*


----------



## 3chords

Jokerette said:


> Can you please change me on the first post to an :angel:... my baby grew wings today :(

:cry:

I'm so sorry Jokerette.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry to hear the news Jokerette. :(

I'm gonna be moving on to the December thread. I'm almost certain I'm out for the month.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-come-here-if-youre-already-out-november.html


----------



## RosieB1977

Hi All, period is due Nov 8th, so testing on the 9th! 
I have SO many symptoms, and they are all the same as when I was pregnant with my Rayna


----------



## DSemcho

Jokerette said:


> Can you please change me on the first post to an :angel:... my baby grew wings today :cry:
> 
> I'm sending loads of :dust: to all you ladies... DH and I decided we want to try again right away so I will see you in December, and hopefully in 1st tri forums soon, xxxxx

Oh Joker :( I'm so sorry deary... *hugs*


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs:I'm so sorry Joker:hugs:


----------



## LittleSesame

Scared to test before the 7th because my mother had a history of not getting positives very early so I'm scared that might be true with me as well, 

but wow! cramping yesterday morning was bad. It wasn't stomach cramps because it was way lower. But it did subside once I ate.

Also got this pulsing shooting pain in my right ovary last night. Didn't last long but it hurt a lot.

I cried yesterday... hysterically. Several times. For stupid stupid reasons. Thinking in my head what an idiot I am and what a waste of time it is and yet I couldn't get over myself.

I just saw a McDonalds commercial and thought: "Wow that looks good." - I hate McDonalds with a fiery passion usually. Haven't had it in years! 

No implantation bleeding yet. And though my breasts have been sore on and off probably for the past two weeks I see no nipple change.

It's so weird because when I feel one of the symptoms I freak out because it's so weird and new. But when they go away I feel like I'm probably not pregnant at all.

What do you girls think?


----------



## CiderDonut

Hi all!

This is a Clomid cycle for me, I triggered yesterday, and have an appt to test HCG levels on the 19th. So put me down for November 19th. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> Cd32 after not responding to clomid and I've got a + opk?
> 
> Do u think its +?
> 
> It was taken at 730am but I'd been up to pee at 3am.
> 
> https://s7.postimg.org/j4va0mvyj/image.jpg
> 
> https://s7.postimg.org/cakzay3bf/image.jpg
> 
> 
> imgur

It looks positive to me, but you might want to retest in the afternoon, as that is when opk's are most accurate.



hopefulfor1st said:


> You know vaginal thrush?
> Do u guys call it something different lol,
> It's caused by the ph balance being off in your vag or something.

Over here, it's called a yeast infection. Did your doctor give you a pill to take or just the cream?



BrandiCanucks said:


> Here in North America, Thrush is usually what it is referred to if it's in a baby, and is in their mouth. Otherwise, we refer to it as a yeast infection.
> 
> I give up. I'm never buying Wondfo's again. I'm finding having so many pregnancy tests around is just driving me insane, being able to pee on them every day and fuelling depression every time I see only one line.
> 
> I'm giving up for this cycle. I'm 5 days away from AF and I feel the cramps coming on. On to the hsg and next cycle!

You aren't out until AF shows! I have heard of a lot of women getting cramping early in pregnancy that feels like AF cramps. Hold off on testing for a few more days, as you are only 9dpo.



DSemcho said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a way to unblock a fallopian tube at home?

I have heard of a couple, but haven't used any of them. You could try abdominal massage, a fertility cleanse or caster oil,packs. To make a caster oil pack you dip a cloth in castor oil and then wring it out and apply it to your abdomen. You then apply a heating pad to it.



LittleSesame said:


> Scared to test before the 7th because my mother had a history of not getting positives very early so I'm scared that might be true with me as well,
> 
> but wow! cramping yesterday morning was bad. It wasn't stomach cramps because it was way lower. But it did subside once I ate.
> 
> Also got this pulsing shooting pain in my right ovary last night. Didn't last long but it hurt a lot.
> 
> I cried yesterday... hysterically. Several times. For stupid stupid reasons. Thinking in my head what an idiot I am and what a waste of time it is and yet I couldn't get over myself.
> 
> I just saw a McDonalds commercial and thought: "Wow that looks good." - I hate McDonalds with a fiery passion usually. Haven't had it in years!
> 
> No implantation bleeding yet. And though my breasts have been sore on and off probably for the past two weeks I see no nipple change.
> 
> It's so weird because when I feel one of the symptoms I freak out because it's so weird and new. But when they go away I feel like I'm probably not pregnant at all.
> 
> What do you girls think?

Your symptoms sound promising. Implantation bleeding is actually not all that common. I know so many women comment on it, but I was surprised to find out that implantation spotting is rare.

Welcome new ladies! I know there is already a thread for December testers.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not to discourage anyone, but I've experience implantation bleeding once. Sadly, that pregnancy ended at 6 weeks in a miscarriage, followed by another miscarriage 10 weeks later, also at 6 weeks. Personally, I don't trust implantation bleeding.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well ladies hope you are all fine,

Jokerette I am so sorry to hear about your loss and admire you for your strength and positiveness sending lots of baby dust to you and all the other ladies that have shared a loss recently.

AFM another day on (this is boring part I think!!!) I just want to ovulate but after feeling so positive I feel deflated and feelings I may not ovulate this month :-(
On CD 6 I had what I was sure was EWCM along with cramps I did a OPK just out of curiosity and was negative although had a very faded test line like you would get the days before a positive and they get darker anyway tested again today and yesterday and I would say they are lighter, I have been ovulating on day 12 so usually start to get a bit more colour in them cd 9, 10, 11 then dark 12 really don't know what to think just have to keep my fingers crossed they start to show some colour. Also today had some bright red spotting when I wipe has anyone else had this around CD 9??

Thanks girls x


----------



## Jrepp

Here's how I'm doing today:

I am so sore and stiff I can barely move my neck. I woke up that way, so not too sure what is going on. I had the strangest dream about getting a positive pregnancy test last night, so hopefully it will happen. My cervix has moved low and is now firm and closed again. My temp was 97.82 this morning, which is still way above cover line. And I am experiencing those really weird air bubbles again.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

HGsurvivor - My doctor mentioned to me once that some ladies will spot just before ovulation, so maybe that's what's going on? My fingers are crossed! Have you done an opk for today yet?

Jrepp - Sorry about being sore when you got up, that is the worst! I like your dream of a bfp, I'll be sending thoughts your way that it'll come true!:thumbup:


----------



## RosieB1977

Jrepp said:


> Here's how I'm doing today:
> 
> I am so sore and stiff I can barely move my neck. I woke up that way, so not too sure what is going on. I had the strangest dream about getting a positive pregnancy test last night, so hopefully it will happen. My cervix has moved low and is now firm and closed again. My temp was 97.82 this morning, which is still way above cover line. And I am experiencing those really weird air bubbles again.

I've been getting air bubbles "there" too!! I got that with Rayna when I was further along, if my memory is right!


----------



## Jrepp

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Well ladies hope you are all fine,
> 
> Jokerette I am so sorry to hear about your loss and admire you for your strength and positiveness sending lots of baby dust to you and all the other ladies that have shared a loss recently.
> 
> AFM another day on (this is boring part I think!!!) I just want to ovulate but after feeling so positive I feel deflated and feelings I may not ovulate this month :-(
> On CD 6 I had what I was sure was EWCM along with cramps I did a OPK just out of curiosity and was negative although had a very faded test line like you would get the days before a positive and they get darker anyway tested again today and yesterday and I would say they are lighter, I have been ovulating on day 12 so usually start to get a bit more colour in them cd 9, 10, 11 then dark 12 really don't know what to think just have to keep my fingers crossed they start to show some colour. Also today had some bright red spotting when I wipe has anyone else had this around CD 9??
> 
> Thanks girls x

Last month I had some spotting that turned out to be from ovulation. Perhaps that's it.



Mrs Dragonfly said:


> HGsurvivor - My doctor mentioned to me once that some ladies will spot just before ovulation, so maybe that's what's going on? My fingers are crossed! Have you done an opk for today yet?
> 
> Jrepp - Sorry about being sore when you got up, that is the worst! I like your dream of a bfp, I'll be sending thoughts your way that it'll come true!:thumbup:

Thank you, I hope so as well. I'm going to try to talk hubby into a massage.



RosieB1977 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Here's how I'm doing today:
> 
> I am so sore and stiff I can barely move my neck. I woke up that way, so not too sure what is going on. I had the strangest dream about getting a positive pregnancy test last night, so hopefully it will happen. My cervix has moved low and is now firm and closed again. My temp was 97.82 this morning, which is still way above cover line. And I am experiencing those really weird air bubbles again.
> 
> I've been getting air bubbles "there" too!! I got that with Rayna when I was further along, if my memory is right!Click to expand...

Isn't it the weirdest feeling ever? I told my sister about it in July when I had my first miscarriage and she mentioned the same thing about a week before she got a positive pregnancy test last month.


----------



## DSemcho

Thanks Jrepp! I'm gonna try that.


----------



## MrsLake2013

Just wanted opinions. Does it look like I may have ovulated on CD13?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4748f6

I'm hoping so. Previous cycles I wasn't temping and I think due to taking Clomid I don't really have much CM change, however, it has been more noticeable this week.


----------



## biscuitgal

Possibly, Mrs Lake! More temps after will be helpful to see...


----------



## Ellie001

I tested early and got my BFP this morning!!! It was light but a def positive!! Hoping the rest of you get yours!!! Baby dust and sticky beans to all!!!!


----------



## Lindreed

Yay !!!! Congrats !!!


----------



## Jokerette

ill be posting updates in my TTC journal if anyone wants to follow, and ill be on the new december thread, xoxox ladies


----------



## MommyCandice

so i am due for af tomorrow and i did a preg test this evening and it was negative but i am not counting myself out as it wasn't fmu.
Also for the past 2-3 months I have pink when i wipe 2 days before af and then spotting if not full blown af by the day before my af is due but so far no signs of anything yesterday or today so I am hoping this wass my month.
Good luck to all of you and congrats to you ladies who got bfp's.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Ellie!!!


----------



## xs5

Ellie001 said:


> I tested early and got my BFP this morning!!! It was light but a def positive!! Hoping the rest of you get yours!!! Baby dust and sticky beans to all!!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jrepp

MommyCandice said:


> so i am due for af tomorrow and i did a preg test this evening and it was negative but i am not counting myself out as it wasn't fmu.
> Also for the past 2-3 months I have pink when i wipe 2 days before af and then spotting if not full blown af by the day before my af is due but so far no signs of anything yesterday or today so I am hoping this wass my month.
> Good luck to all of you and congrats to you ladies who got bfp's.

How long is your LP?


----------



## MommyCandice

29 days


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Taken at noon (now) with smu, 3.5 hour hold. 

Do u think ill ov? 
Weird thing is I swear I felt ov pains 9pm last night. 

I'm on cd32 after failed clomid round. 

https://s11.postimg.org/z0jsczaer/image.jpg
image upload no compression


----------



## Jrepp

That test looks positive to me hopeful!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Your whole cycle is 29 days? 29 days seems too long for a luteal phase, which is usually half of what the whole cycle is. If your whole cycle is 29 days, then your luteal phase is probably about 14-15 days.


----------



## Jrepp

BrandiCanucks said:


> Your whole cycle is 29 days? 29 days seems too long for a luteal phase, which is usually half of what the whole cycle is. If your whole cycle is 29 days, then your luteal phase is probably about 14-15 days.

I went back and looked at the chart and the luteal phase looks to be 12 days long. 

As for me: you know you are in the tww when you start crying while watching secretly pregnant when the woman tells her dad she's pregnant and he isn't pissed lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Your whole cycle is 29 days? 29 days seems too long for a luteal phase, which is usually half of what the whole cycle is. If your whole cycle is 29 days, then your luteal phase is probably about 14-15 days.
> 
> I went back and looked at the chart and the luteal phase looks to be 12 days long.
> 
> As for me: you know you are in the tww when you start crying while watching secretly pregnant when the woman tells her dad she's pregnant and he isn't pissed lolClick to expand...


I love that show!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here's all my tests together if you girls can take a look please? 

Should opks be + for so long? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2056143-opk-help-ov.html


----------



## MommyCandice

lol oops my bad yes my whole cycle is 29 days, my lp is 12-14 days


----------



## Jrepp

Hopeful, I answered you on that post based on my experience.


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy: Sorry to hear BFN. You never know you could BFP on any given day! :hugs:

Jokerette: I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: May you fall pregnant this very cycle. I've heard that you are very fertile after an early loss. I hope so, I had the same last month! 

Happy BD Hopeful! I think that's telling you the egg is coming! :) Hope this is your month!!

Congrats Ellie!! :)


----------



## phaedypants

Hi;
I'm new to this! TTC for 13 months. 

My period is due on November 28th. 

Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Congratulations jrepp on a successful thread. Seems like everyone followed you here from my last thread. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jrepp

phaedypants said:


> Hi;
> I'm new to this! TTC for 13 months.
> 
> My period is due on November 28th.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!!

Got you in, good luck!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay...tonight, I have a sudden wave of nausea, like gagging nausea and the gas is back too...WTH?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I am seeing things, right?
 



Attached Files:







20131104_234701.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11









20131104_234535.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BrandiCanucks said:


> I am seeing things, right?


Brandi I see it but wondfos have been throwing awful evaps lately!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a sudden wave of nausea, to the point of gagging and have had bad gas for the last two hours, and since I want to get rid of these stupid Wondfo's so I STOP peeing on them, I figured I`d pee on one to get rid of it and got that in under 10 minutes. It`s a squinter, and I`m still only 7dpo...I have an FRER but don`t want to use it yet.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BrandiCanucks said:


> I had a sudden wave of nausea, to the point of gagging and have had bad gas for the last two hours, and since I want to get rid of these stupid Wondfo's so I STOP peeing on them, I figured I`d pee on one to get rid of it and got that in under 10 minutes. It`s a squinter, and I`m still only 7dpo...I have an FRER but don`t want to use it yet.


Eek you'll just have to wait and do another and see if it gets stronger!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp if you get a chance do u wanna reschedule me for testing? Say 20th November? 
Thanks xx


----------



## Jrepp

Brandi, I kind of see a line but a lot of women have been reporting horrible evaps from wondofs lately.

Hopeful, I switched you.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> Brandi, I kind of see a line but a lot of women have been reporting horrible evaps from wondofs lately.
> 
> Hopeful, I switched you.

Thank you Hun. So scared this is a false LH surge from pcos but trying to remain optimistic.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, it`s very faint. Gonna wait a few days and use the FRER. FRER`s have always been positive at 10dpo for all 5 of my pregnancies, even the miscarriages


----------



## DSemcho

Brandi I see it


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Is it worth starting bbt mid cycle or should I wait for AF?


----------



## DSemcho

Go ahead and start so you can get into the habit. Have you ovulated yet?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Go ahead and start so you can get into the habit. Have you ovulated yet?

I don't know! After my pos opk today I'm thinking tentatively it may be tomorrow, which suits me as last night was my first bd in 4 days. 
I was just cleaning up and found the bbt I bought when ttc Jace, I planned to start the cycle after I conceived him so never needed it.


----------



## poppygirl05

Had my ultrasound today. They measured some weord thing in my uterus. The thing is 7.4mm. Anyone have any ideas on what it is? Heres a picture. 

https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb92/giraffeeatleaves05/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg


----------



## hopefulfor1st

poppygirl05 said:


> Had my ultrasound today. They measured some weord thing in my uterus. The thing is 7.4mm. Anyone have any ideas on what it is? Heres a picture.
> 
> https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb92/giraffeeatleaves05/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg



How could they send you off without telling you! Is it a molar pregnancy or a fibroid?


----------



## poppygirl05

I had it done at the hospital. The doc has to review it before I find anything out


----------



## DSemcho

What's a molar pregnancy??


----------



## poppygirl05

Thats ehen either two sperm fertilize one egg or one sperm fertillzes an empty egg and a bunch of cystic tissue grows.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

8pm opk looking like things are on the downslope!! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Poppygirl when's your appointment?


----------



## DSemcho

Oh my!! Why happens in a molar pregnancy?!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Oh my!! Why happens in a molar pregnancy?!

It can turn into almost like a cancerous mass so they do a d&c

Although I just realized if it was you would've had a + hpt.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have no idea what it could be, sorry.

Tested again this morning with FMU and :bfn:. Thankfully, I`m out of Wondfo`s now so I can stop driving myself crazzy.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BrandiCanucks said:


> I have no idea what it could be, sorry.
> 
> Tested again this morning with FMU and :bfn:. Thankfully, I`m out of Wondfo`s now so I can stop driving myself crazzy.

That was one nasty evap!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I`d say!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have a really nasty metal taste in my mouth today. It started last night. Never had this before.

Anyway, I`m gonna save my last FRER for 10dpo, so no testing tomorrow. With the exception of my oldest, with whom I waited until 3 days late to test because I thought maybe being on vacation threw off my cycle, I tested positive on an FRER at 10dpo with my younger two, so I know if an FRER comes back negative at 10dpo, then I know for sure I am out for the month! This was my youngest daughter`s FRER at 10dpo.

Crap...too lazy to delete and rewrite but it was a no doubt about it positive, and this is my digi from 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02623.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DSemcho

Brandi what is the prediction thing in your signature?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They are Baby Psychics, predictions that you can get from baby psychics online. The cost ranges from $8-$12. They usually ask you for a photo of yourself, name, number of pregnancies and any losses, etc, to better connect with you, and they do a reading where they predict the birth month, conceive month, or month you find out you`re pregnant and also predict the gender of the baby.

Cheri is my favourite and she very frequently runs contests on her Facebook page, offered $2 readings for the month of October, and if you`re patient enough to wait 8-12 weeks, offers free readings.

Jennyrenny, however, in 2008, after my second miscarriage, I sought a prediction from all three of these psychics and Jennyrenny predicted a boy conceived off a cycle starting in July, with my BFP in August. She referenced his birth to being in May, specifically the 4th. This was end of February or beginning of March. I ended up conceiving a boy at the end of March that year and he was born in December (almost 5 now), so I kind of ignored it after that because he was supposed to be my last.

Fast forward to 2010...I had artificial insemination done on August 7 off a cycle that began July 25. I got my BFP on August 17, 2010, and had a due date of May 2 based on LMP, but because we knew the insem date, the date got moved to April 27 as the due date. My DAUGHTER was born in May...specifically, the 4th. Jennyrenny correctly predicted my daughter`s birth three years in advance.

www.cheri22.com is Cheri
www.jennyrenny.jigsy.com is Jennyrenny
www.brooke777.angelfire.com is Brooke`s.

I`m currently waiting on a 4th reading from Eternity Tarot to come in on November 11 and see if this reading is consistent with the other 3 for a December baby (one way or another)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hmmm...I just found my last due date club and I actually got my faint positive at 9dpo confirmed with a digi at 10dpo so maybe I`ll use that FRER tomorrow


----------



## Rickles

I swear by FRER... I always get a clearer positive on them WELL before ICs, and CBs etc... I buy a digital once I've got the positive just to make it really clear to OH!!

On this cycle I got a faint positive at 9DPOs, with my daughter it was 10 days.

Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> Is it worth starting bbt mid cycle or should I wait for AF?

I started mid cycle my first month, I didn't necessarily get all of the data as I would have if I had temped the whole month, but it was good practice.

Poppy- I have no idea what that is, but I'm hoping it isn't anything bad! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Jrepp

> Man, the time flew by today! Congratulations to everyone who got a :bfp: today, and I'm sorry that :witch: found a few today.
> 
> AFM:
> 1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side
> 
> 2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times
> 
> 3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so

I found this from last month, and it is exactly what I have been feeling so far! CRAZY!!!!


----------



## biscuitgal

Morning, peeps. Temp crept up another tenth this morning, now Ovufriend and Fertility Friend both say that my ovulation day was on the day I tested positive on the opk and bd! WOOHOO!!! So fingers crossed that we're all right! So now I can say I'm 3DPO! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You know you`re a POASaholic when...

you run out of stupid Wondfo`s and go to Dollarama and go buy more tests, and have been holding your pee and not drinking anything for 3 hours


----------



## Lindreed

In went to dollarama yesterday to buy more and they were out .... My husband joked that I've been clearing out every store in town... I would be lying if I said my second bathroom garbage isnt full of old pregnancy tests and boxes and I didn't run downstairs at 3 am all alone to test..... Or that I don't have "pee collection jars" in there.... Lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My pee collection cup is an empty and washed out fruit cup.

Dollarama test also :bfn:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BrandiCanucks said:


> My pee collection cup is an empty and washed out fruit cup.
> 
> Dollarama test also :bfn:

Mine is a washed out marinated artichoke heart jar. :)


----------



## tracdesi

I've used tupperwear containers (thrown out now lol :haha:)
and now Ive been using dixie cups


----------



## biscuitgal

I'm so fancy - I ordered tiny little plastic cups from amazon when I ordered the test strips. ooh la la!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I have actually been debating that! I saw them last time I was on there!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I KNOW I am out for this cycle, but it is just too damn hard to give up peeing on those stupid sticks! AF is due in 4 days.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Can I please be moved to the 30th?
With AF here I have another shot this month.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm using the cup that came with the target brand opks


----------



## MnGmakes3

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> My pee collection cup is an empty and washed out fruit cup.
> 
> Dollarama test also :bfn:
> 
> Mine is a washed out marinated artichoke heart jar. :)Click to expand...

Red solo cups for me. .. I can't help but sing the little diddy when I do it lol


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

MnGmakes3 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> My pee collection cup is an empty and washed out fruit cup.
> 
> Dollarama test also :bfn:
> 
> Mine is a washed out marinated artichoke heart jar. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Red solo cups for me. .. I can't help but sing the little diddy when I do it lolClick to expand...

Well, that will be stuck in my head all day now! hahahaha!


----------



## Jrepp

BrandiCanucks said:


> I have a really nasty metal taste in my mouth today. It started last night. Never had this before.
> 
> Anyway, I`m gonna save my last FRER for 10dpo, so no testing tomorrow. With the exception of my oldest, with whom I waited until 3 days late to test because I thought maybe being on vacation threw off my cycle, I tested positive on an FRER at 10dpo with my younger two, so I know if an FRER comes back negative at 10dpo, then I know for sure I am out for the month! This was my youngest daughter`s FRER at 10dpo.
> 
> Crap...too lazy to delete and rewrite but it was a no doubt about it positive, and this is my digi from 10dpo
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I KNOW I am out for this cycle, but it is just too damn hard to give up peeing on those stupid sticks! AF is due in 4 days.
> 
> I'm confused...... Is it a positive or not? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Can I please be moved to the 30th?
> With AF here I have another shot this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Got ya moved! Good luck :dust:
> 
> Nothing like dreaming you and a group of people are being hunted down and almost being murdered right before you wake up! Stupid dreams.Click to expand...


----------



## MnGmakes3

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> My pee collection cup is an empty and washed out fruit cup.
> 
> Dollarama test also :bfn:
> 
> Mine is a washed out marinated artichoke heart jar. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Red solo cups for me. .. I can't help but sing the little diddy when I do it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well, that will be stuck in my head all day now! hahahaha!Click to expand...

:haha: you're welcome hehe


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, Jrepp. The digi picture was my positive digi at 10dpo with my youngest child. I've always had a positive by 10dpo. I had a positive FRER with my youngest at 9dpo.

Took two tests today, both :bfn:


----------



## DSemcho

I buy tiny solo cups (we have the mini's here) and throw them away as I go... Don't wanna reuse.


Anyone used Soy Lecithin??


----------



## K151

Count me in - November 19th!


----------



## Princesa7

I need my testing date switched to Nov 19th please!!:flower:

Got my positive OPK today on CD15!! I'm so happy cuz I thought I missed it (got my pos on cd13 last mo)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

So my sense of smell seems to have kicked up today...which doesn't necessarily mean anything. Same thing happened last month with the chemical. I am smelling crumbs from the corn bread I ate this morning in my garbage can at work. But it smells like it is right under my face. I keep looking expecting it to be there and it's not.

Also cervix is REALLY high (can't reach it) and seems to have gone soft. CM is white and lotiony but there is not a lot of it.

Also super tired today...but I have been on antibiotics for a few days for a suspected kidney infection and have not been sleeping well so I don't want to read into that one either.

Belly feels heavy. Took a dollar store test this morning and got a BFN.

Going to nap in my car on lunch!


----------



## LittleSesame

Wiped light pinkish brown this morning. So either AF just showed up or it's implantation? 
Kind of feel like this will turn into AF :( but we'll see. I'm gonna feel like such a crazy idiot if all these symptoms were nothing since I've never had most of them before.


----------



## MKAC2005

AF was due today but no sign of her yet, I do have very mild PMS symptoms though. I took a test but not with FMU and BFN. My temp was down alittle bit this morning so i'm assuming she will come tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Jrepp

Just went to the bathroom and there was the hugest glob of creamy cm, probably triple what I see before o. Checked my cervix and it has raised back up!


----------



## Lindreed

Same as both above me ! Tons of creamy cm, never had that before and a teeny bit of cramping. Af due tomorrow. Ahhh. Praying this isn't her. Fx for you guys as well !


----------



## hopefulfor1st

48 hours so far of + opk.
Hope it's not just my pcos playing up :/


----------



## xs5

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Bee Bee

Hey Ladies!

CD9 over here! :) Temp climbed up and seems to be going down again, so I am hoping that I'll O much sooner this month! Started taking OPKs today, but probably wont see a +OPK for another few days. Anyway, if temp continues to drop tomorrow then I'm gonna get the hubby "on call" and start BDing every other day


----------



## Jrepp

Jrepp said:


> Just went to the bathroom and there was the hugest glob of creamy cm, probably triple what I see before o. Checked my cervix and it has raised back up!

Just an update. My cervix is almost out of reach again and I continue to have globs of creamy mucus. I checked my DPO symptoms from last month and they are identical. :happydance:Currently 3 DPO.

Vivid dream - first dream was buying a baby swing that hangs from the ceiling, it later went crazy and we chose not to buy it. Second dream was a bunch of people trying to murder me and I woke up before I lost my life
Globs of creamy cervical mucus
High cervix after ovulation
Muscle spasm like cramps that have slowly moved from both my right and left hips to behind my pubic bone
Increased urination
Cranky with just about everyone - my poor mom got the brunt end of it earlier today


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Jrepp said:


> Just an update. My cervix is almost out of reach again and I continue to have globs of creamy mucus. I checked my DPO symptoms from last month and they are identical. :happydance:Currently 3 DPO.
> 
> Vivid dream - first dream was buying a baby swing that hangs from the ceiling, it later went crazy and we chose not to buy it. Second dream was a bunch of people trying to murder me and I woke up before I lost my life
> Globs of creamy cervical mucus
> High cervix after ovulation
> Muscle spasm like cramps that have slowly moved from both my right and left hips to behind my pubic bone
> Increased urination
> Cranky with just about everyone - my poor mom got the brunt end of it earlier today

How exciting that your dpo symptoms are the exact same this cycle!!

Fingers crossed for all of us here!! I hope this is it! I'm 3dpo today and getting some creamy cm so I'm thinking it's a good sign, and my nipples hurt so bad and are longer - it's weird.


----------



## poppygirl05

Soooo...still havent gotten any results. Also, my nipples are really sensitive all of a sudden, maybe from bding. lol I hope they hurry up with my results. Baby dust to all of you ladies. :)


----------



## ROK_USA

I had some bleeding starting on CD 26 (9dpo) and ending on CD 28. My cycles are usually 30 to 32 days and sometimes late, but never early. I am going to be testing on the 9th because that will be 10 days after the start of the bleeding. I'm having some symptoms, but they may just be in my head. *fingers crossed* Baby dust to everyone here!

On a random note I had some very vivid dreams this month. The first was about me holding a (my) beautiful baby boy and showing him off to family and friends. The second was about me in the hospital giving birth to the baby. The final dream was about me getting a BFP. Funny how it went backwards, but I am hoping that they mean something good.


----------



## DSemcho

Doctors appointment today to figure out why I'm having such bad cramps in my tubes a while after my HSG. And hopefully to figure out why my tube is blocked again.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Doctors appointment today to figure out why I'm having such bad cramps in my tubes a while after my HSG. And hopefully to figure out why my tube is blocked again.

How do you know it's blocked again?


----------



## DSemcho

My HSG on Friday. I had had one done in feb and right tube was blocked! left was fine. Doctor flushed right tube. Then on Friday I had another one (off base this time) it was different and hurt more.. Right tube was blocked again and left one had trouble getting dye through. I've heard that can happen if you don't relax during HSG but idk.... Put for the past couple of days I've been having really painful cramps in my tubes and I don't ovulate for like a week....


Also my OPKs are getting dark fast... Past 36 hours of OPKs.

Spoiler


----------



## Flibberty87

Got me some crosshairs today :dance: think I'll keep my testing date though.. that will mean me waiting until af is 3 days late. I doubt I'll be able to hold out that long but we shall see!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Another week till I can test! I'm so glad I've got you ladies on bnb to keep me sane in the tww!! X


----------



## DSemcho

Basically on base isn't gonna do anything. And they can only do laprascopic(sp) to see if I have endo - which they don't do here... So I'm not gonna get any answers as to why my tube is blocked again... I REALLY hate living in Turkey.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Blah. :bfn: on a Dollarama test this morning. I had my bfp at this stage with my last pregnancy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Blah. :bfn: on a Dollarama test this morning. I had my bfp at this stage with my last pregnancy and that was with afternoon urine too.


----------



## MommyCandice

well af was suppose to be here yesterday and still no sign of her at all. yesterday i got a bfn with fmu so i decided to wait till tomorrow to try again. im not sure what to expect. i am still having alot of creamy cm and my cervix is almost out of reach and feels firm i hope that's a good sign. increased urination, fatigue and nausea i just wish something small would show up on my test if i am and if not than af would come so i can start my new cycle since i am now one day late. have not been late at all in a long time normally before af is due i have symptoms and this month nothing. what are my chances ladies???


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well feeling out this month unless my body is playing tricks on be?? Have ovulating CD 12 last 3 cycles with light lines developing usually from around cd 9 to a positive on cd 12 today not even line I would say had more of a line on Cd 5 after testing as strangely had ewcm on cd 5 (through last of my spotting of AF)Abd cd 6 first I put it down as watery but changed it back to ewcm as was definitely stretchy and plenty of it sorry for tmi!! Just don't know what's happening if I have ovulated early or if I will be late or not ovulate at all :-( I feel so crap as my hubs new job means he is away a few weeks at a time meaning we missed last month and may miss next cycle. This is a late return for baby number 2 and feel we are running out of time. Anyone else with pretty regular cycles have a month where they have a shy egg?? Feel free to look at my chart would love opinions  x


----------



## DSemcho

I have!!! Cycle before last I didn't ovulate until like CD21 where I usually ovulate on CD18!! Didn't even check though cause me and DH had been on leave in the states, first night back home I do an OPK for the hell of it, and I kid you not STRONGEST LINES I'VE EVER HAD!


----------



## LondonBean

Hi! Sign me up for the 19th. My husband finally agreed to start trying and asked me when I am going to ovulate next. According to my app my fertile period was last week. The I went to the loo and (tmi) realized I had cm and thati didn't have it last week. So I am pretty sure the app was wrong. So we have been being and I have been really in the mood. Today I woke up with a sore throat out of the blue after being sick a week and a half ago. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## DSemcho

I'd suggest getting OPKs because you can't always judge ovulation based on your CM (some months I get no CM during O) and if you have a normal schedule I'd get a BBT thermometer also.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks D will keep testing like mad got 6 days to show its little face as hubby away next week maybe holding off to give it some more baby strength lol  

Hope you are good nice to hear that your other half has changed his mind over IVF. Love this thread like other one nice that we all follow each others progress and great to get everyone else's advice what I need to count myself lucky is that I know I can ovulate and have heard that its not uncommon for 1 in 5 cycles fir you not to ovulate xx


----------



## MommyCandice

well af just got me.. good luck ladies. hopefully its ur months and you have to join me in December :)


----------



## LittleSesame

Yesterday morning I wiped some pink and then nothing all day.
This morning, AF is still not here. Wiped more cm and brown this morning. 
Feeling crampy- completely like AF might show up. 

I actually had a dream I tool 3 tests and they were positive. And that freaked me out because it felt so real. I woke up really early and tested. bfn :(

Do I still have a chance? Or is the fact that I tested bfn at this point mean it's over? I was due to test on the 7th (day of my last period) originally.


----------



## biscuitgal

Little Sesame - where are you past ovulation now?


----------



## DSemcho

I hope they can do something about DH's macrocephalic situation (I just learned that word so I might use it a lot lol).... I think that might be causing the low motility.


----------



## LittleSesame

biscuitgal said:


> Little Sesame - where are you past ovulation now?

Somewhere in between 14-16DPO. This wasn't a trying month for me so I did not count or check. It just happened to be that the timing fit and I was getting insane symptoms so I decided to go with it.


----------



## shelby1090

I'm new to posting although I've been reading posts here for a few months. I'm due to test on the 22nd wish me luck! This is our 3rd moth ttc but the last two month things came up that kept us from dtd on the best days so this is our first month hopefully getting to really really try haha


----------



## Lindreed

Oh no :( awful cramping has begun.... Looks like ill be out this afternoon most likely and that af has showed exactly on time :(... Please stay away :(


----------



## LittleSesame

shelby1090 said:


> I'm new to posting although I've been reading posts here for a few months. I'm due to test on the 22nd wish me luck! This is our 3rd moth ttc but the last two month things came up that kept us from dtd on the best days so this is our first month hopefully getting to really really try haha

Good luck! You got a long wait ahead of you but I hope it goes by fast and successfully!


----------



## LittleSesame

Lindreed said:


> Oh no :( awful cramping has begun.... Looks like ill be out this afternoon most likely and that af has showed exactly on time :(... Please stay away :(

I'm in a similar predicament. AF cramps for two days now with light spotting that disappeared completely yesterday and has returned today. Almost sure this will progress to AF even though it's unusual for me to spot for two whole days before it does. It's been a weird month : /


----------



## Lindreed

That would be unusual for me too... Usually I spot for the day or evening before and I am full blown af in a matter of hours. I usually cramp an entire week before af so this is new to me. If cramping continues ad spotting occurs I will consider myself out for sure. I wonder if anyone has had af cramping and then a bfp? One can only hope.


----------



## MKAC2005

I'm out, AF just showed :(
I still have one more shot this month, can you please put me down for the 30th?


----------



## toffee87

18th November for me please  x


----------



## LittleSesame

AF showed :( Good luck you guys!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry to hear, Sesame...but you're welcome to come join us in December thread!


----------



## maribusta79

Hi everyone, Im a newbie and am 2-3 DPO (got my smiley face on my Clearblue advanced digital on CD14 (2 days ago) and we took advantage of that day and the next, hope it worked - onto the two week wait now, I will test the day of my hubby's 
44th b-day Nov 21 (day of expected period) and hopefully can surprise him for his birthday! Its a pleasure to "meet" you all!


----------



## Jrepp

Welcome all the new testers!

ATM: I am about to have a heart attack. The kids at work are driving me absolutely bonkers! They will not listen and no matter how much fun I take away from them they still act out. I am so angry I could burst! Plus I had another dream, this time my husband left me and I couldn't find him to try and get him back, my cervix is still high and my undies are soaked with creamy mucus. It looks like I peed in my jeans!


----------



## poppygirl05

My ultrasound was normal. It said the pictures of my uterus werent great because f where it sits in my pelvis but the lining is 7.4mm. I wonder what now.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

poppygirl05 said:


> My ultrasound was normal. It said the pictures of my uterus werent great because f where it sits in my pelvis but the lining is 7.4mm. I wonder what now.

The thing they measured didn't look like lining though as it was just a ball at the bottom?


----------



## poppygirl05

that was my thought. weird


----------



## hopefulfor1st

If your sure you've ovulated there must be something there stopping your LP from ending? Your chart looks bizarre!


----------



## poppygirl05

i know. im really confused


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay...I don't think it's over yet. I peed on a Dollarama (Dollar Tree) test tonight. My pee was kinda diluted, from increasing my water intake today, and I had just finished a tea an hour before hand, but had also peed an hour before taking it, and needed to pee again.

Anyway, I swear there is a squinter. It was there within 10 minutes. I've been trying to get a picture, but my phone's camera sucks. Do you see it? There's a regular pic, inverted, and black and white. I see it best in the black and white photo.
 



Attached Files:







20131106_183943.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4









20131106_184004.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









20131106_184044.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jrepp

I can't see it but that doesn't mean it's not there. When is AF due?


----------



## poppygirl05

I dont see it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's one where I outline where I see the line
 



Attached Files:







maybe.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Saturday, so I'm only 9dpo...it's a squinter and my pee was diluted too, so I'm gonna try again in the morning.


----------



## LittleSesame

BrandiCanucks said:


> Sorry to hear, Sesame...but you're welcome to come join us in December thread!

Thanks :) It was really such a great help being here this month but were not actively trying so I don't think I'll be here December... Unless faith has other ideas! Glad to have found this community though, you are all so sweet and quick to help!:hugs:


----------



## poppygirl05

BrandiCanucks said:


> Here's one where I outline where I see the line

not seeing it girlie. Sorry.

I am really curious why my lp is soooooooo long. Its usually about 15 days.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No worries. It's extremely faint, a definite squinter. I have to take my glasses off to see it. And the camera on my phone sucks too.


----------



## poppygirl05

I cant see a thing with my glasses off. LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have a laptop so I also see it best when I tilt my screen.


----------



## poppygirl05

hmmm. id test again. 

I just realized that I am on cd 55 and 40dpo! Holy crap.


----------



## biscuitgal

That's bananas, poppygirl. And they're not saying what the round thing was? Only a lining width? :/


----------



## poppygirl05

I went a got a copy of the report. Im guessing thats what it was. it said my endometrial linng was 7mm. The thing i found was 7.4mm.


----------



## biscuitgal

:/


----------



## Jrepp

What is lining supposed to measure at?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Peed on another one, two hours after that one...still a squinter so gonna test again in the morning.


----------



## MrsLake2013

The uterus has a normal endometrial lining thickness of 11 mm, consisting of numerous blood vessels. However, a thickness range of between 8 and 12 mm is ideal for the terminal support of pregnancy. 

This is what i just found about the thickness...


----------



## MrsLake2013

thickness of the uterine lining varies over a menstrual month. For example, on cycle day 4 (usually at then end of menstruation) it might be 4mm or less, at ovulation say 6 mm, and during the premenstrual days maybe up to 13 mm. Remember that different places can have slightly different normal ranges.

A bit more detailed response....


----------



## biscuitgal

Brandi girl, you need to CALM DOWN with the POAS!!! :D Give yourself a day at least. Hahahaha!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't help it!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

When they did my ultrasound too see if I was still pregnant the doctor said that my lining was 1cm thick..... Not mm


----------



## MrsLake2013

I guess you then just convert it to 10mm...

I've only ever heard of it being measured in mm's


----------



## poppygirl05

Perhaps I have a progesterone issue?


----------



## Jrepp

I was looking at your chart and saw a history of cervical cancer in your sig. Is that from you or a family member?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Opk has gone completely negative :)


----------



## Jrepp

Yay!! You caught it


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was worried my pcos was just causing my LH to linger.... Now that they've gone up and down again I'm feeling more optimistic!


----------



## poppygirl05

I had cancer on my ovary when i was 19


----------



## Lii24

Was due :witch: yesterday (6th) but no show as yet, not having any of my usual PMS symptoms at all. 
Normally day or two before I have 1-2 spots appear, well about 9days ago I had a huge outbreak :-/ I've had backache for last 3days although it moves to different areas and today thought cramps were starting but just feel like twinges/pinches
Trying not to think to much into it but its so hard!!!


----------



## BullsBabe

Hi ladies!!

Tested on the 7th as promised!!

Please tell me I'm not going crazy??? :shrug:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7621352.html


----------



## Anniebobs

Bullsbabe that looks positive to me, congratulations!

Poppy are you going back to the doctors for any more investigations? Seems like you need answers.

AFM - Have had sore bbs on and off since ov and feeling nauseous the last few days and actually threw up last night. I had really bad ms with dd but not so much with the mc or chemical so ill take it if it means a healthy baby! I'm trying to hold off testing, AF is due between mon and weds next week.


----------



## Lii24

BullsBabe said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Tested on the 7th as promised!!
> 
> Please tell me I'm not going crazy??? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7621352.html

Looks like :bfp: to me :)
Congratulations! Xx


----------



## Amal Zid

Hey ladies,
Please put me down for November 13th.....
I have been everywhere and actually found an up todate thread...;)
Just wondering what you ladies think so far at my chart? Last month had my shortest cycle in my life(26 days) ovulated on cd 15 and only 11 day LP. This month ovulated on cd 19(sooo not normal) and now on 7 dpo and bbt dropped to coverline.....so this is also the first cycle I have seen flat bbt's after ov?? So, today my hopes fell but then again until the witch shows ...who knows??? And I am 41 so I know age isn't on my side. Good luck and fingers crossed for all of us ;)
>
 



Attached Files:







print_module.pdf
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I most definitely was NOT imagining things on those Dollarama tests. Here's my FRER with FMU this morning. I think a change in ticker is in order. Baby Freckle is sue July 21, 2014
 



Attached Files:







20131107_055137.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 15









20131107_055124.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, I most definitely was NOT imagining things on those Dollarama tests. Here's my FRER with FMU this morning. I think a change in ticker is in order. Baby Freckle is sue July 21, 2014

Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BullsBabe said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Tested on the 7th as promised!!
> 
> Please tell me I'm not going crazy??? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7621352.html

Looks like a :bfp: to me. Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats Brandi!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Major temp drop today and tested yesterday bfn... So AF should arrive today:(


----------



## biscuitgal

Bulls - looks positive to me, too! :)

Brandi - I still can't see anything... -_- hahahaha 

Afm - temp was missing from yesterday but went up today to 98.8 so woohoo for that I guess. only 5DPO so not much to tell so far...

Although when I entered today's temp, Ovufriend changed my o date from the 14th of my cycle to the 16th. Why? That makes no sense why a higher temp post O would affect ovu date. Anyyyywayy. FF did not change it.


----------



## DSemcho

Watching my OPKs get darker pretty fast, not supposed to O for another 6 days... Temp jumped up almost .5 degrees today... Let's see how it pans out.


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats to you to Bulls!! Sorry I missed that!!!


----------



## CiderDonut

So exciting to check the thread first thing in the morning and see so many BFPs! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Princesa7

Congrats on those BFP's!!!!

I'm feeling so upset today...I got my positive OPK on Tues (wich we did BD) but I'm damn sure I O'd yesterday and we had to skip sexy time DH had long works hrs yesterday and it just wasn't happening..wich I know isn't his fault and I know we will do it tonight but dammit imo yesterday was super importatant!! We BD'd Fri,Sat,Sun,skipped Mon,did itTues and skipped yesterday and will do it today and I hope 2mrw......I hope this was enough and crossing my fingers!


----------



## Jrepp

BullsBabe said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Tested on the 7th as promised!!
> 
> Please tell me I'm not going crazy??? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7621352.html

I see it, congrats



BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, I most definitely was NOT imagining things on those Dollarama tests. Here's my FRER with FMU this morning. I think a change in ticker is in order. Baby Freckle is sue July 21, 2014

It's a squinter but I see it. Congrats



Princesa7 said:


> Congrats on those BFP's!!!!
> 
> I'm feeling so upset today...I got my positive OPK on Tues (wich we did BD) but I'm damn sure I O'd yesterday and we had to skip sexy time DH had long works hrs yesterday and it just wasn't happening..wich I know isn't his fault and I know we will do it tonight but dammit imo yesterday was super importatant!! We BD'd Fri,Sat,Sun,skipped Mon,did itTues and skipped yesterday and will do it today and I hope 2mrw......I hope this was enough and crossing my fingers!

People have been telling me that the day before o is better anyways.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Wow Wow congratulations on all these new bfps!! Amazing news!! Xxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Had negative OPK's yesterday but having a bit of light dull cramping this morning, so I brought an OPK with me to work lol. I think O is only a few days away, fx'd!!


----------



## xs5

BullsBabe said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Tested on the 7th as promised!!
> 
> Please tell me I'm not going crazy??? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7621352.html

Totally see it, congratulations!


----------



## DSemcho

I've picked my boy middle name!!!! If we have a boy his name will be


Dun dun dun!!!










Spoiler
Nicholas Mason Semcho


----------



## poppygirl05

Good name DS! 

I havent heard anything from my dr yet. Ugh


----------



## poppygirl05

I think I found the answer to my problems!!!! OMG

According to "Comprehensive Gynecology," low levels of progesterone can lead to spontaneous miscarriage of a fetus before the sixth week of gestation, premature labor and infertility. "Integrative Medicine" states that low progesterone produces symptoms of hot flashes, night sweats, insomnia and vaginal dryness. General signs and symptoms include difficulty concentrating, memory loss, depression, irregularity of the menstrual cycle, irritability, frequent urinary tract infections, strong menstrual cramps, joint pain, breast tenderness, dry skin, hypoglycemia, fatigue and lack of libido.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hate the waiting game. Waiting for the doctor's office to call back with the bloodwork. I'm cramping something nasty, feels very much like AF cramps. Scared that it's a false positive.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lol, they just called back. I must have had a super sensitive test. My levels are 16!!! They consider anything over 5 as positive!!!


----------



## biscuitgal

Or just REALLY GOOD SQUINTING! Congratulations! :D


----------



## Jrepp

poppygirl05 said:


> I think I found the answer to my problems!!!! OMG
> 
> According to "Comprehensive Gynecology," low levels of progesterone can lead to spontaneous miscarriage of a fetus before the sixth week of gestation, premature labor and infertility. "Integrative Medicine" states that low progesterone produces symptoms of hot flashes, night sweats, insomnia and vaginal dryness. General signs and symptoms include difficulty concentrating, memory loss, depression, irregularity of the menstrual cycle, irritability, frequent urinary tract infections, strong menstrual cramps, joint pain, breast tenderness, dry skin, hypoglycemia, fatigue and lack of libido.

Have you spoken to your doctor about it? When are they supposed to call?



BrandiCanucks said:


> I hate the waiting game. Waiting for the doctor's office to call back with the bloodwork. I'm cramping something nasty, feels very much like AF cramps. Scared that it's a false positive.

I hope it isn't! A lot of women say that early pregnancy cramps feel like AF is coming, that's why so many people have no idea that they are pregnant!


----------



## xs5

BrandiCanucks said:


> Lol, they just called back. I must have had a super sensitive test. My levels are 16!!! They consider anything over 5 as positive!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BrandiCanucks said:


> Thank you!!!!

Big congrats hun!

I took an OPK this afternoon before lunch and it's sooo close to positive. I think it will be positive either tonight or tomorrow. Darkest line I've ever had.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BrandiCanucks said:


> Thank you!!!!

Big congrats hun!

I took an OPK this afternoon before lunch and it's sooo close to positive. I think it will be positive either tonight or tomorrow. Darkest line I've ever had.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oooooo Good luck!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BrandiCanucks said:


> Oooooo Good luck!!!

Thanks! my OPK was completely negative yesterday but today the test line is so close to the same color as the control line :happydance:


----------



## Strudel

Just tested!!! 1 FRER, 1 EPT Digital: BOTH BFPs!!!! :)


----------



## DSemcho

Ladies, I have discovered the secret to getting pregnant... Apparently you just have to have unprotected sex.......


Spoiler



Yes..... Someone just said that to me....


----------



## CiderDonut

Strudel said:


> Just tested!!! 1 FRER, 1 EPT Digital: BOTH BFPs!!!! :)

Congrats Strudel! One month trying, that's awesome!


----------



## biscuitgal

DSemcho - people are so stupid... -_-


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats Strudel!


----------



## biscuitgal

Strudel said:


> Just tested!!! 1 FRER, 1 EPT Digital: BOTH BFPs!!!! :)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Strudel!!! We got them on the same day!!!

DSemcho, if you REALLY want to throw her off, tell her someone you know on here found out she's pregnant today, and she used a medicine cup and a syringe :rofl:


----------



## DSemcho

Lol. I just can't believe she said that to me.... She knows we've been REALLY trying for a year. 3 weeks ago she told me to 'be patient, it'll happen.' And 'it's a miracle waiting to happen.'

And this is right after I told her mine and DH's problems.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh. It irritates me when people use insensitive phrases while trying to be supportive. It's as bad as when my ex told me "We'll just try for another one" after my second loss...as if that would replace my baby and make me feel better.


----------



## DSemcho

The day after my first loss my DH went out and bought a 55" TV......


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Strudel said:


> Just tested!!! 1 FRER, 1 EPT Digital: BOTH BFPs!!!! :)

Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## toffee87

I've yet to get a bfp, but understand how it feels when people try to reassure you it'll happen. I've had things said "at least I know my husbands sperm works" etc. Okay, thanks for that....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Really DSemcho?!


----------



## DSemcho

Yup he did lol. He didn't know about the second one til I stopped bleeding.... I didn't tell him until then.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

When I told my mom that I was pregnant with my son, she goes "How could you do that? It's just going to break my heart when you lose that one too! You're not the only one who lost those babies!" (Had two miscarriage 10 weeks apart before my son)


----------



## DSemcho

Wow!!! When I was at the hospital with the first loss we called my DH's mom, and she told him 'Well, I won't have to tell your family. She's just gonna post it all over Facebook.' I posted when I found out I was pregnant cause I was excited.

And when we had found out we were pregnant to start with I'd been told a year before I had a low chance of getting pregnant (had PCOS) and the first thing she asked him is if he thought I'd been lying and tricked him.


----------



## BBbliss

BrandiCanucks said:


> When I told my mom that I was pregnant with my son, she goes "How could you do that? It's just going to break my heart when you lose that one too! You're not the only one who lost those babies!" (Had two miscarriage 10 weeks apart before my son)

Brandi! So you are one month ahead of your predictions! That's awesome! Well they all said you were going to be preg in December :)


----------



## MrsLake2013

My opks have a second line on them! They never have a line! Like ever!

Anyone with pcos never get a second line? its not as dark as the control line, should I still take this as a good thing? My cervix is out of reach and was extremely open last night before we bd....


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MrsLake2013 said:


> My opks have a second line on them! They never have a line! Like ever!
> 
> Anyone with pcos never get a second line? its not as dark as the control line, should I still take this as a good thing? My cervix is out of reach and was extremely open last night before we bd....

I have PCOS too, and this is only the second cycle I've tried using OPK's. Normally I have a second line but it's always super faint and I can only see it if I hold it up to the light. This afternoon I had an almost positive one, darkest line I've ever had. I think it's a good sign for both of us :)


----------



## Jrepp

So much to catch up on!



DenyseGiguere said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Oooooo Good luck!!!
> 
> Thanks! my OPK was completely negative yesterday but today the test line is so close to the same color as the control line :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!!super excited for you!



Strudel said:



> Just tested!!! 1 FRER, 1 EPT Digital: BOTH BFPs!!!! :)

Nice, congratulations!! H&h 9 months to you



DSemcho said:


> Ladies, I have discovered the secret to getting pregnant... Apparently you just have to have unprotected sex.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 695429
> 
> 
> Yes..... Someone just said that to me....

What a twit!!



BrandiCanucks said:


> Congrats Strudel!!! We got them on the same day!!!
> 
> DSemcho, if you REALLY want to throw her off, tell her someone you know on here found out she's pregnant today, and she used a medicine cup and a syringe :rofl:

Did you really? I contemplated putting a cup under there when hubby pulls out to catch the guys that fall out!



BrandiCanucks said:


> When I told my mom that I was pregnant with my son, she goes "How could you do that? It's just going to break my heart when you lose that one too! You're not the only one who lost those babies!" (Had two miscarriage 10 weeks apart before my son)
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Wow!!! When I was at the hospital with the first loss we called my DH's mom, and she told him 'Well, I won't have to tell your family. She's just gonna post it all over Facebook.' I posted when I found out I was pregnant cause I was excited.
> 
> And when we had found out we were pregnant to start with I'd been told a year before I had a low chance of getting pregnant (had PCOS) and the first thing she asked him is if he thought I'd been lying and tricked him.
> 
> That is so messed up! They should have been supportive of you and not made it about them! I told my mom the next positive I get I don't want to tell anyone so that they don't have to suffer if I miscarry again, and she said that I would be depriving everyone of the joy of knowing I'm pregnant, know matter how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> My opks have a second line on them! They never have a line! Like ever!
> 
> Anyone with pcos never get a second line? its not as dark as the control line, should I still take this as a good thing? My cervix is out of reach and was extremely open last night before we bd....Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! I don't have pcos, but your cp is great!
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> My opks have a second line on them! They never have a line! Like ever!
> 
> Anyone with pcos never get a second line? its not as dark as the control line, should I still take this as a good thing? My cervix is out of reach and was extremely open last night before we bd....Click to expand...
> 
> I have PCOS too, and this is only the second cycle I've tried using OPK's. Normally I have a second line but it's always super faint and I can only see it if I hold it up to the light. This afternoon I had an almost positive one, darkest line I've ever had. I think it's a good sign for both of us :)Click to expand...
> 
> Great sign, good luck!!Click to expand...


----------



## Jrepp

As for me: at 5 dpo, the twinges have pretty much subsided. I get the occasional cramp, but nothing too major. I had another vivid dream last night and woke up so angry I wanted to punch something! The only other time I have experienced dreams like this I got a bfp! My breasts are starting to get sensitive and I seem to be using the bathroom more frequently. 

Also, while at work today one of the kids punched me in the area of my uterus. Do you think that at 5 dpo trauma to my uterus would cause a failed implantation? I know the egg is fertilized in their and probably trying to implant as those are the twinges I am getting.


----------



## DSemcho

My hubs said we aren't telling anyone til 12 weeks. Cause now his mom wants one from us so he said she might be more heart broken than me if we lose one cause she's always asking.


I just had an embarrassing TTC moment.... I'm putting it in spoiler cause it's tmi.

Spoiler
So I was in the restroom doing my nighttime OPK and I was checking my CM and CP... Pull my hand out and a huge snotty glob is on my hand. I have to use both hands to grab toilet paper cause there is a metal thing over the roll, and when I pull my hand back the glob is gone.... I literally look for it so I can flush it... I lost my cervical mucus..... Smh.


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> My hubs said we aren't telling anyone til 12 weeks. Cause now his mom wants one from us so he said she might be more heart broken than me if we lose one cause she's always asking.
> 
> 
> I just had an embarrassing TTC moment.... I'm putting it in spoiler cause it's tmi.
> 
> Spoiler
> So I was in the restroom doing my nighttime OPK and I was checking my CM and CP... Pull my hand out and a huge snotty glob is on my hand. I have to use both hands to grab toilet paper cause there is a metal thing over the roll, and when I pull my hand back the glob is gone.... I literally look for it so I can flush it... I lost my cervical mucus..... Smh.


Omg that is hilarious!! I hope you find it before your hubby does


----------



## DSemcho

Do you think it was fertile cm? It looked like snot and was stretchy...


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> My hubs said we aren't telling anyone til 12 weeks. Cause now his mom wants one from us so he said she might be more heart broken than me if we lose one cause she's always asking.
> 
> 
> I just had an embarrassing TTC moment.... I'm putting it in spoiler cause it's tmi.
> 
> Spoiler
> So I was in the restroom doing my nighttime OPK and I was checking my CM and CP... Pull my hand out and a huge snotty glob is on my hand. I have to use both hands to grab toilet paper cause there is a metal thing over the roll, and when I pull my hand back the glob is gone.... I literally look for it so I can flush it... I lost my cervical mucus..... Smh.

Hey DSem,
We're not telling anyone until after Christmas, I'll be approx 13/14 weeks, I'd leave it longer if I could! 
OH's mum asks now and again in a roundabout way, which doesn't really bother me. You see myself and OH see both only children.... So you can imagine the excitement of announcing a first grandchild!!!' No pressure!!!! :haha:

AFM, no real update, I got a '3+ week pregnant' on a digi today, didn't get this far last time, constant cramping, and a tiny bit of spotting last Friday (day AF was due), and a small bit yesterday! Scan booked for 20/11/13, 13 days.... A different kind of TWW, haha!! 

xxxx


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Do you think it was fertile cm? It looked like snot and was stretchy...

I think so!


----------



## xs5

Strudel said:


> Just tested!!! 1 FRER, 1 EPT Digital: BOTH BFPs!!!! :)

Congratulations!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MrsLake2013 said:


> My opks have a second line on them! They never have a line! Like ever!
> 
> Anyone with pcos never get a second line? its not as dark as the control line, should I still take this as a good thing? My cervix is out of reach and was extremely open last night before we bd....


I have pcos and usually never get a 2nd line...however last month I took clomid and started getting strong lines at cd8...by cd18 they were soooo close to positive I was sure it'd be the next day, however they didn't go positive (test line darker than control) til cd34 (2-3 days ago) so I'm praying I've just oved!


----------



## xs5

I cant believe all the insensitive remarks!


----------



## DSemcho

hopefulfor1st said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> My opks have a second line on them! They never have a line! Like ever!
> 
> Anyone with pcos never get a second line? its not as dark as the control line, should I still take this as a good thing? My cervix is out of reach and was extremely open last night before we bd....
> 
> 
> I have pcos and usually never get a 2nd line...however last month I took clomid and started getting strong lines at cd8...by cd18 they were soooo close to positive I was sure it'd be the next day, however they didn't go positive (test line darker than control) til cd34 (2-3 days ago) so I'm praying I've just oved!Click to expand...

It doesn't have to bed darker than the control line!!! It has to be as dark or darker


----------



## MrsLake2013

Thank you ladies. I was hoping this would be a good sign! My OPK this morning was darker than my one last night, so hopefully it will continue to darken until I get a definite positive!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Lookie here!!


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps0e18f829.jpg 
Top: Tues night.
Middle: Wed morning.
Bottom: Wed night. 

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps30acd516.jpg
Top: 5pm today
Bottom: 11pm tonight.

I shouldn't O til CD18!!! Wth?!


----------



## MrsLake2013

The last one is what mine looked like last night and is slightly darker this morning.
Maybe looks like you should be there in the next day! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Get to :sex:!!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> My opks have a second line on them! They never have a line! Like ever!
> 
> Anyone with pcos never get a second line? its not as dark as the control line, should I still take this as a good thing? My cervix is out of reach and was extremely open last night before we bd....
> 
> 
> I have pcos and usually never get a 2nd line...however last month I took clomid and started getting strong lines at cd8...by cd18 they were soooo close to positive I was sure it'd be the next day, however they didn't go positive (test line darker than control) til cd34 (2-3 days ago) so I'm praying I've just oved!Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't have to bed darker than the control line!!! It has to be as dark or darkerClick to expand...

Yeah it was as dark for days and I thought that was it but then it got darker :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No Squinting Required...and this is at 7:15pm...not even close to FMU
 



Attached Files:







20131107_191336.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katie Potatie

Awww, Brandi! Congratulations!!! I haven't seen that brand of test in forever. It's the same one I got my BFP with my daughter and I can't say I've seen a pic of one on this site. Warms my heart! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you!!! I am sooo looking forward to this journey


----------



## Princesa7

Yay more BFP's!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

:witch: arrived! :cry:

:dust: to the rest of you!


----------



## biscuitgal

Yay brandi! :d


----------



## poppygirl05

COngrats on the bfps. 

My doc called earlier. Everything came back normal which is good. She said we are just going to wait and see if my body rights itself. Sighs.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hooray for more bfp's!! Happy wishes of a healthy 9 months to all of you :)

I'm sorry af showed up Ruby :hugs:

Poppy, glad to hear everything is looking normal!


----------



## Jrepp

> 5DPO: mild cramping in my uterus, but no twinges near my hips anymore, cranky, tired, still a lot of creamy mucus and the third vivid dream in a row. My boobs are kinda sensitive but they don't hurt at all otherwise. Besides that, I almost threw up at the grocery store when my husband and I walked by some cheese (which coincidentally is the same cheese I threw up all over when I had my chemical).

Just found this and it is exactly the same today


----------



## biscuitgal

What is that quote from, Jrepp?

We're both 5DPO, then :)


----------



## MrsLake2013

More EWCM this afternoon. I finish work in an hour so I go POAS and check for ovulation. Hubby will also be home too!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm 5dpo as well! That quote makes me get a bit hopeful too!

Although last night I had sharp pains in my side, not in my ovary but down lower closer to my uterus, it was really really unpleasant.


----------



## Jrepp

biscuitgal said:


> What is that quote from, Jrepp?
> 
> We're both 5DPO, then :)

Last month I was posting DPO symptoms every night before bed. That is what I wrote on 5 DPO last month, and is exactly what I have been experiencing this month. I don't know if my body is remembering what it was like last month or if something is going on down there.



MrsLake2013 said:


> More EWCM this afternoon. I finish work in an hour so I go POAS and check for ovulation. Hubby will also be home too!

Good luck, and post a pic for those of us who live vicariously through others poas addictions LOL



Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I'm 5dpo as well! That quote makes me get a bit hopeful too!
> 
> Although last night I had sharp pains in my side, not in my ovary but down lower closer to my uterus, it was really really unpleasant.

I know the feeling from today and last month! Hope its something good!

P.S. I feel like a spy updating the first page. Quite a few testers didn't check back in, so I went on a search and found a few positives and a few witches.


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG! I'm 6dpo now that its after midnight! Eeeek! I'm with you all. Bring those BFP's like rain... 

Although, I think the :witch: is going to get me early... But I still HOPE!


----------



## Jrepp

Leinzlove said:


> OMG! I'm 6dpo now that its after midnight! Eeeek! I'm with you all. Bring those BFP's like rain...
> 
> Although, I think the :witch: is going to get me early... But I still HOPE!

Ssshhhhh, maybe she won't hear you


----------



## countrygirl3

I have a question ... if you get positive OPKs for several days in a row which day is your ovulation day. I've had positive OPk's for 2 days now.... But no ewcm .. is that normal? This is the second month I've ever tried opks and first month ever checking my cm so I don't know what "normal" is for me. 
And congrats for all the new bfps!!!! Super exciting.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

countrygirl3 said:


> I have a question ... if you get positive OPKs for several days in a row which day is your ovulation day. I've had positive OPk's for 2 days now.... But no ewcm .. is that normal? This is the second month I've ever tried opks and first month ever checking my cm so I don't know what "normal" is for me.
> And congrats for all the new bfps!!!! Super exciting.

I would say keep bd'ing and using opk's. This happened to me as well this cycle, I had 4 positive opk's in a row but when I went in for an ultrasound they confirmed that I hadn't O'd yet (by then I had stopped using opks). The day after and the following day of that I had the most intense side pains and when I did another opk and the test line showed up before the control. So keep going! Best of luck and lots of dust!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had my + opk on the 4th/5th... Ill prob start testing on Tuesday! (The 12th)


----------



## MrsLake2013

So my opk today when I got home was lighter than this mornings. I'm guessing I'm not about to O. So confusing seeing I normally get completely stark opks....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Leinzlove said:


> OMG! I'm 6dpo now that its after midnight! Eeeek! I'm with you all. Bring those BFP's like rain...
> 
> Although, I think the :witch: is going to get me early... But I still HOPE!

I was convinced she was coming to get me...EXTREMELY convinced...so much so that I moved to the December Testers thread by 7dpo...and got my :bfp: yesterday morning...totally expecting to throw that FRER out.

Levels were 16...last night I had enough hcg in semi-diluted urine at 7:15pm to turn a FR Digi positive, and enough with FMU (2:30am right now) to turn a CB Digi positive. Those are usually 25miu to turn them positive so I'm certain I'm over 25 for hcg already.


----------



## Anniebobs

Caved and tested early (10 dpo) and got my bfp this morning :happydance: 

Rainbow baby due 22nd July :cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!!! Congrats Annie!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks brandi, congratulations to you too!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you


----------



## DSemcho

Doctor said both tubes are blocked. Only option is IVF. We could do embryo freezing so if the one attempt at IVF doesn't work we have embryos and it's less than half the price of IVF. But hubs told me on the way home he doesn't really want kids and doesn't really wanna do IVF and only is so me and his mom won't bitch at him about not trying. So... Idk.


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats Annie


----------



## Anniebobs

So sorry to hear that ds. Do you think he might come round in a few years? You're both young so at least you have time for him to make a decision.


----------



## DSemcho

We won't be able to do it in a few years. We move from here in a year and a half and everywhere else it's more expensive (like 4x)


----------



## Flibberty87

Sooo much to catch up on! Congrats to all the bfps! Hope the rest of us aren't too far behind!

DSemcho I'm so sorry to hear that :( 

AFM - 5dpo and temp dropped very close to coverline. Been having twinges and cramps for 2 days. No idea what's going on tbh.. last timr I got pregnant I had implantation bleeding at 4dpo so I'm hoping this dip could be implantation. One can only hope!


----------



## Flibberty87

Wellllll after that temp dip, I was feeling a bit meh. Went to the bathroom just now, noticed what looked like ewcm in my pants and thought crap! Maybe I didn't ovulate yet! Went and peed, planning on how I can seduce oh before I go to work tonight. When I wiped there was a bit of brown mixed in.

Well, I must say I'm feeling a little excited! This was about the time I had ib with my last pregnancy.. squeeeee!!!


----------



## biscuitgal

Annie - YAY! :D Congrats!!!

DSemcho - wow. :( *HUGS* Hang in there, and good luck. <3

Afm, 6DPO like a few of us here, trying not to symptom spot and not noticing too much, temps are still up at 98.6 so that's good.


----------



## RosieB1977

Well, I'm out. The witch got me, just as I was talking myself into just waiting one more day! UGH!!!!


----------



## stephj25

I've had a faint BFP but it's probably an evap. I'm getting AF pains and have light brown spotting so I think she's on her way. :(


----------



## Paula08049

I'm think I'm still in shock but I got my BFP this morning!!


----------



## Beth3107

Please can you add me :) testing will be around the 28th


----------



## RosieB1977

Paula08049 said:


> I'm think I'm still in shock but I got my BFP this morning!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Wow!, so many :bfp: so far!!!!!!! Congrats ladies!!


----------



## xs5

Anniebobs said:


> Caved and tested early (10 dpo) and got my bfp this morning :happydance:
> 
> Rainbow baby due 22nd July :cloud9:

Woohoo Congratulations!


----------



## xs5

Paula08049 said:


> I'm think I'm still in shock but I got my BFP this morning!!

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## xs5

I love all these bfps. Even if it not my month this month, it gives me hope for next month!


----------



## americanhoney

Congratulations to ALL of you ladies with a BFP this month and if AF showed herself I pray you get your BFP very SOON!! God's timing is best. Hugs to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations hun... Fab news!!

Can I join the growing list!! I will be testing on the 20th... Early Turkey baby I hope!

Good Luck Ladies... Hope to hear of ALL of the BFPs soon ;)


----------



## Kantny09

Can I join also?!? I am testing on 11/26/13. Hoping to be able to tell my immediate family on Christmas!!


----------



## DSemcho

I'm hoping that due to my husbands sperm having huge stubborn heads (just like him) that they will BARREL THROUGH the blockages and get me knocked up.


----------



## Nini Lopez

Congrats to all the bfp! I am hoping to get my bfp at the end of this month. Just not sure when I o because I have been having ewcm for 5 days now, with a temp rise yesterday??? Hoping this is a good sign. GL to everyone!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Congrats to all you ladies with your :bfp:! And fingers crossed for the rest of you that next month will be your month :)

I'd like to join in if that's okay! This is our first cycle back TTC since multiple problems this year.

I plan on testing around the 20th...if I can hold off til then ;)


----------



## DSemcho

Welcome Peach!! :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

welcome all new ladies, and congrats to all the new :bfp: :happydance:

I'm hoping for a positive OPK in the next few days.


----------



## Sparkles1984

Hi Jreep,

Could you add me to Fri 15 Nov for testing please?

Thanks! x


----------



## biscuitgal

:bfp: all around!! :D 

Well I know not ALL around, but still... it's making me feel very positive. like xs5 said - even if this isn't my month, it gives me hope.


----------



## SRTBaby

Could this be BFP or evaporation? I have dismissed all my symptoms because they didn't feel I felt in my first pregnancy with my son. My AF was due last night and no show. I had a false positive last month too AF was 5 days late. So I tested today and got very faint lines, any feedback is appreciated.
Just looking at it the lines are very faint but i did two tests and both had faint lines.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## biscuitgal

I see that line!


----------



## Nini Lopez

SRTBaby said:


> Could this be BFP or evaporation? I have dismissed all my symptoms because they didn't feel I felt in my first pregnancy with my son. My AF was due last night and no show. I had a false positive last month too AF was 5 days late. So I tested today and got very faint lines, any feedback is appreciated.
> Just looking at it the lines are very faint but i did two tests and both had faint lines.

I see that line!!!!


----------



## SRTBaby

Thank you biscuit gal and Ninilopez, here is another picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## CiderDonut

SRTBaby said:


> Thank you biscuit gal and Ninilopez, here is another picture

I see the line for sure! Test later this weekend and see if it gets darker!


----------



## Kantny09

SRTBaby said:


> Thank you biscuit gal and Ninilopez, here is another picture

I see the line!!


----------



## DSemcho

How long after you dropped the pee on it is this?


----------



## SRTBaby

I will test again tomorrow, it caught me by surprise because i ovulated 4 days after DTD i didn't expect anything from this month.




CiderDonut said:


> SRTBaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank you biscuit gal and Ninilopez, here is another picture
> 
> I see the line for sure! Test later this weekend and see if it gets darker!Click to expand...


----------



## SRTBaby

I dropped it, brushed my teeth and looked at it after brushing my teeth 3-4 minutes.




DSemcho said:


> How long after you dropped the pee on it is this?


----------



## DSemcho

Yay!!! FRER time then


----------



## biscuitgal

YEAH, get you that fancy test! :)


----------



## jessieJ24

Hey ladies this is cycle 1 for trying for baby # 2!!! I *think* i got a BFP but not sure.. Ive had all the symptoms i had with my first pregnancy so I think its happening :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## DSemcho

Is this last sentence true???


----------



## Kantny09

DSemcho said:


> Is this last sentence true???
> 
> View attachment 695907


Dsemcho - I don't know if that is true or not. I hadn't read or heard that anywhere. But I can tell you that I just had an HSG done 4 days ago and a pap smear was more uncomfortable than the HSG. It was quick and painless and I didn't even take the suggested 800mg ibuprofen before hand because I forgot.


----------



## DSemcho

I had a HSG done back in Feb and it was more uncomfortable than painful. But the one this past Friday was really painful and I almost cried.


----------



## biscuitgal

jessie - I don't see it, but apparently I'm not a good squinter. Ask Brandi :D


----------



## jessieJ24

Brandi I need you!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I DO see it, Jessie!


----------



## Espero

Hi Jessie!

Just thought I'd let you know - I see it too! :wohoo:


----------



## nabbz90

This is my second my month ttc, and as it goes on I learn so much...The first month I just went by my calendar so when af arrived I did not even bd close to O time and then this cycle I think we over did it! two to three times a day so I think when it really mattered dh sperm were not strong enough. With that said I have started spotting, right on time, af should be here by the end of the day.

Those who got a bfp contrags!!! I hope the rest of us get it soon.
Also how often did u bd. and how long did u lay down for after wards?


----------



## Espero

Hi Ladies! :wave:

I'm Espero - anxiously TTC after 3 first-tri losses. Now on thyroxine and metformin and sheer bloodymindedness.

Well, my cycle is all to wossname this month but I'm _fairly_ sure I'm now 2 dpo. I get really strong O pains on the right (no ovary on the left, dermoid cyst in 2006) so it's fairly easy to spot.

Dust for everybody! :dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

jessieJ24 said:


> Hey ladies this is cycle 1 for trying for baby # 2!!! I *think* i got a BFP but not sure.. Ive had all the symptoms i had with my first pregnancy so I think its happening :)

I see it :thumbup:


----------



## jessieJ24

Is there any color to it ya think?


----------



## xs5

Sooo bummed chart took away my solid crosshairs and gave me a dotted. I swear I must be doing everything wrong.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hey ladies,
Hope you are all well this evening.
Congratulations all on the new BFP happy and healthy 9 months to you all 

AFM, CD 13 and still confused over this cycle, Still negative OPK which I have never experienced. I got very very pale 2nd line yesterday, i mean a squinter! although just to confuse me my temps went up yesterday from 97.58 to 98.23 and today 98.17 so whats your thoughts ladies love your opinions my chart is there to view


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I see something, although I'm squinting and staring at it for long periods. Fingers crossed it's the beginning of your bfp!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Hope you are all well this evening.
> Congratulations all on the new BFP happy and healthy 9 months to you all
> 
> AFM, CD 13 and still confused over this cycle, Still negative OPK which I have never experienced. I got very very pale 2nd line yesterday, i mean a squinter! although just to confuse me my temps went up yesterday from 97.58 to 98.23 and today 98.17 so whats your thoughts ladies love your opinions my chart is there to view

I don't know much about charting, but I'm also CD13 and had a second line on my OPK both yesterday and today, but it's still not positive yet. I'm sure we will both get them in a few days :)


----------



## biscuitgal

xs5 - I didn't even know about the dotted vs not dotted crosshair - mine's dotted!  lame.


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> I'm hoping that due to my husbands sperm having huge stubborn heads (just like him) that they will BARREL THROUGH the blockages and get me knocked up.

That would be great! Are you trying any of the natural unblocking methods?



Kantny09 said:


> Can I join also?!? I am testing on 11/26/13. Hoping to be able to tell my immediate family on Christmas!!




Hopin&Prayin said:


> Congratulations hun... Fab news!!
> 
> Can I join the growing list!! I will be testing on the 20th... Early Turkey baby I hope!
> 
> Good Luck Ladies... Hope to hear of ALL of the BFPs soon ;)




PeachDaisy said:


> Congrats to all you ladies with your :bfp:! And fingers crossed for the rest of you that next month will be your month :)
> 
> I'd like to join in if that's okay! This is our first cycle back TTC since multiple problems this year.
> 
> I plan on testing around the 20th...if I can hold off til then ;)




Sparkles1984 said:


> Hi Jreep,
> 
> Could you add me to Fri 15 Nov for testing please?
> 
> Thanks! x

I will get everyone put in when I get off work! Welcome to our group.



DSemcho said:


> Is this last sentence true???
> 
> View attachment 695907

Honestly I have no idea if it's true or not, but I have heard that it shouldn't be painful, so perhaps the dye unblocked the tubes?



jessieJ24 said:


> Hey ladies this is cycle 1 for trying for baby # 2!!! I *think* i got a BFP but not sure.. Ive had all the symptoms i had with my first pregnancy so I think its happening :)

I don't see anything, but I hope I'm wrong!



nabbz90 said:


> This is my second my month ttc, and as it goes on I learn so much...The first month I just went by my calendar so when af arrived I did not even bd close to O time and then this cycle I think we over did it! two to three times a day so I think when it really mattered dh sperm were not strong enough. With that said I have started spotting, right on time, af should be here by the end of the day.
> 
> Those who got a bfp contrags!!! I hope the rest of us get it soon.
> Also how often did u bd. and how long did u lay down for after wards?

I'm so sorry. Last month hubby and I did "it" every other day, and got a positive. Most days I got right up and didn't hang around, especially on the mornings we had a quickie before I went to work.



xs5 said:


> Sooo bummed chart took away my solid crosshairs and gave me a dotted. I swear I must be doing everything wrong.

Can you post your chart? 



HGsurvivor05 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Hope you are all well this evening.
> Congratulations all on the new BFP happy and healthy 9 months to you all
> 
> AFM, CD 13 and still confused over this cycle, Still negative OPK which I have never experienced. I got very very pale 2nd line yesterday, i mean a squinter! although just to confuse me my temps went up yesterday from 97.58 to 98.23 and today 98.17 so whats your thoughts ladies love your opinions my chart is there to view

It looks to me like you ovulated based on temps. Perhaps you didn't test during the surge?



biscuitgal said:


> xs5 - I didn't even know about the dotted vs not dotted crosshair - mine's dotted!  lame.

Mine became dotted last month when my chart became triphasic. Can you post your chart?


----------



## DSemcho

I'll be trying the natural methods when they get here in the mail. We have to order basically everything on Amazon and it takes nearly 2 weeks to get here.


----------



## xs5

My chart is in my siggy, it became dotted because I got a positive opk today at 4dpo after a bunch of negatives


----------



## Jrepp

> 1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side
> 
> 2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times
> 
> 3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so!
> 
> 4DPO: The twinge type cramps that I had over the weekend seem to have mellowed. I have only gotten a few today that stopped me in my tracks. I did pinpoint the pain to have started where my ovary would be and tracked it down my fallopian tube! My boobs are increasingly tender and I have had a mad case of farts today but I'm not sure if it is anything because I had chili for dinner last night. My lower back hurts and I have been very grumpy all day long. I had another really vivid dream last night about moving and falling down the stairs and having to go to the doctor to see if my baby was ok. That's the second night in a row that I have had a dream about being pregnant, and I never dream I'm pregnant. I also had some acidic liquid burps this morning that weren't very appealing.
> 
> 5DPO: mild cramping in my uterus, but no twinges near my hips anymore, cranky, tired, still a lot of creamy mucus and the third vivid dream in a row. My boobs are kinda sensitive but they don't hurt at all otherwise. Besides that, I almost threw up at the grocery store when my husband and I walked by some cheese (which coincidentally is the same cheese I threw up all over when I had my chemical).
> 
> 6DPO: yet another vivid dream. I actually woke up crying from this one. Temp dropped a little from 98.02, to 97.89. Gassy, bouts of nausea, right breast somewhat sensitive, cranky, slight cramping in abdomen and still have creamy mucus. I also noticed that my cervix has not dropped since ovulation. I'm still exhausted and my lower back hurts.

Yep, yep and yep. Same things on the same day 2 months in a row! Only temp dropped from 98.35 to 98.11 today. Will this be another positive month or just my body copying itself?

On another note, after being punched in the uterine area yesterday by a student, and being punched in the thigh by him today I am seriously considering getting some sort of protective armor for myself lol. Seriously though, really nervous about being pregnant around these kids.

How is everyone else?


----------



## poppygirl05

I still havent gotten AF. day 57 I think. Are there any natural things to try to get it going? Sex surely didnt work.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks Jrepp I think I may have, going by temps although no CM this month we will just wait and see, will be keeping an eye on temps over the next few days and still do some OPK just incase!

Your symptoms are sounding promising, I have my fingers crossed, and being nosy and after reading a previous post I too work with kiddos who are super high at the moment think its going to be long term!! 

Denyse I will stalk your progress sadly my OPK show no sign of second line today, on the positive my temps have risen, maybe got a shy eggy this month or got my LH surge through night??? Think I need to stop relying on them as was holding BD off till the moment my OPK started going red hopefully got some swimmers with a chance


----------



## brunettebimbo

Dotted crosshairs usually appear if FF is not 100% sure eg if you get EWCM after O etc


----------



## SRTBaby

SRTBaby said:


> Could this be BFP or evaporation? I have dismissed all my symptoms because they didn't feel I felt in my first pregnancy with my son. My AF was due last night and no show. I had a false positive last month too AF was 5 days late. So I tested today and got very faint lines, any feedback is appreciated.
> Just looking at it the lines are very faint but i did two tests and both had faint lines.

OMiGoD! It is a BFP! I bought first response on the way home and the line looks darker than the test this morning! I honestly thought we missed this month and got lazy on vitamins and everything else. Here is the FRer picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 23


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

So I haven't bled anymore after the two wipes earlier. I'm going to hold off for as long as possible before testing!


----------



## biscuitgal

srtbaby said:


> omigod! It is a bfp! I bought first response on the way home and the line looks darker than the test this morning! I honestly thought we missed this month and got lazy on vitamins and everything else. Here is the frer picture

yes!! :d


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LOVING the :bfp: explosion!


----------



## poppygirl05

Woot for BFPs!!


----------



## tracdesi

Is this positive? I'm not due to ovulate for another four days??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## biscuitgal

Looks positive to me, tracdesi!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Looks positive to me!


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi there :wave:

I'll be testing on the 19th!! Good luck ladies!!

Hope we all get our Thanksgiving :bfp:'s!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

tracdesi said:


> Is this positive? I'm not due to ovulate for another four days??

Looks like you're going to O early because that looks super positive to me!:thumbup:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Thanks Jrepp I think I may have, going by temps although no CM this month we will just wait and see, will be keeping an eye on temps over the next few days and still do some OPK just incase!
> 
> Your symptoms are sounding promising, I have my fingers crossed, and being nosy and after reading a previous post I too work with kiddos who are super high at the moment think its going to be long term!!
> 
> Denyse I will stalk your progress sadly my OPK show no sign of second line today, on the positive my temps have risen, maybe got a shy eggy this month or got my LH surge through night??? Think I need to stop relying on them as was holding BD off till the moment my OPK started going red hopefully got some swimmers with a chance

I never got a positive OPK last month (first month using them). Starting to get some cramping so thinking I might ovulate soon even if I don't get a positive OPK. I know people say to test twice a day to make sure you catch the surge as sometimes it doesn't last very long. Hope we both catch the egg this month!


----------



## kippykoo

Hey everyone. Hope I'm not intruding. Just popping in to join you guys on this two week wait. Currently I'm on 5dpo and trying for our first. I'm very excited and nervous to test, I just hope this is going to be it for us! So far I'm having some slight cramping, it's more like a deep pressure, frequent urination and really grumpy all day. I don't think the symptoms show up this quick do they? I'm really clueless on all this. My period is due on the 20th of this month and i'm really hoping this is not pms. Ill just keep waiting till the 22nd and see. Good luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## 3chords

poppygirl05 said:


> I still havent gotten AF. day 57 I think. Are there any natural things to try to get it going? Sex surely didnt work.

Poppygirl, have you talked to your doctor about a progesterone prescription? I didn't get AF for about 50 days after my surgery and she prescribed it to me, which I was to take for 10 days (or fewer if it started earlier than that) but then I got AF like 2 days later so I didn't bother.


----------



## poppygirl05

3chords said:


> poppygirl05 said:
> 
> 
> I still havent gotten AF. day 57 I think. Are there any natural things to try to get it going? Sex surely didnt work.
> 
> Poppygirl, have you talked to your doctor about a progesterone prescription? I didn't get AF for about 50 days after my surgery and she prescribed it to me, which I was to take for 10 days (or fewer if it started earlier than that) but then I got AF like 2 days later so I didn't bother.Click to expand...

No I havent. Thought I may on monday as I have now missed perod number 2 going on my usual 29-30 day cycles. Ugh.


----------



## Jrepp

Alright, I think I got the front page updated.....but you might want to check and make sure you are where you should be and your results are correct.


----------



## SRTBaby

jessieJ24 said:


> Hey ladies this is cycle 1 for trying for baby # 2!!! I *think* i got a BFP but not sure.. Ive had all the symptoms i had with my first pregnancy so I think its happening :)

I coudnt see it on my cell but i can see it on the computer, congratulations
1:thumbup:


----------



## SRTBaby

tracdesi said:


> Is this positive? I'm not due to ovulate for another four days??

Looks positive to me:thumbup:


----------



## countrygirl3

Hi Jrepp,
Could you move me to the 22nd? I Oed later than I expected to but now I am officially on day 2 of the 2ww. YAY. All of you ladies are wonderful by the way. I'm super impatient and reading all your posts definitely keeps me sane while ttc :)


----------



## poppygirl05

I am so frusterated!


----------



## DSemcho

tracdesi said:


> Is this positive? I'm not due to ovulate for another four days??


Defo positivo!! How long is your usual LP?




kippykoo said:


> Hey everyone. Hope I'm not intruding. Just popping in to join you guys on this two week wait. Currently I'm on 5dpo and trying for our first. I'm very excited and nervous to test, I just hope this is going to be it for us! So far I'm having some slight cramping, it's more like a deep pressure, frequent urination and really grumpy all day. I don't think the symptoms show up this quick do they? I'm really clueless on all this. My period is due on the 20th of this month and i'm really hoping this is not pms. Ill just keep waiting till the 22nd and see. Good luck and baby dust to everyone!

Definitely not intruding!! We LOVE having people to share with and vice versa!



countrygirl3 said:


> Hi Jrepp,
> Could you move me to the 22nd? I Oed later than I expected to but now I am officially on day 2 of the 2ww. YAY. All of you ladies are wonderful by the way. I'm super impatient and reading all your posts definitely keeps me sane while ttc :)

YAY for the TWW!!



So even though I got bad news yesterday I'm trying to remain POSITIVE! (which is weird for me) We are going to try natural methods for unblocking my tubes (if they are even really blocked), as well as PreSeed and DH will remain on the vitamins. On a side note, we are going to a friends beach house tomorrow for Veteran's Day weekend so YAY for swimming in the Mediterranean!


----------



## biscuitgal

That sounds great, DSemcho - I'm loving the positivity. :)

Afm, not much to report - 7DPO and my temp is up up up, .1 higher than ever recorded so far, so that seems positive. I'm not sensing much by way of symptoms but I'm trying not to be paranoid about it because I think last time I whipped myself into a frenzy.


----------



## DSemcho

I think when I finally do O I'm gonna be crazy with SS.. I do every month lol. Good luck on not SSing!


----------



## biscuitgal

I do think I had some heartburn last night - I've never had heartburn before so I'm not 100% sure but it sounded right. hahaha :D


----------



## DSemcho

It's a weird feeling... like... Stomach acide is trying to come up out of your mouth... Or when you eat something realllly hot that residule burning feeling it leave behind.


----------



## biscuitgal

stomach acid trying to come up - yes. It was gross.


----------



## DSemcho

I get it sometimes to.. Depends on what I eat... lol


I think I'm gonna make salt dough paw print ornaments for my pets today lol.


----------



## Princesa7

I hate heartburn and acid reflux with a passion I had it sooooo bad thru my pregnancy with my #2 and at 2dpo yesterday I had it last night too!

Hope you all have a great weekend....mine is started with a mild headache (3dpo here)


----------



## pushmug7

hey their ladies ,
well im officially in y 2 ww , but i dont think we got that egg:dohh:
i waited for tooo long and had dh abstain for 4 days sice he has low count and motility and dint want to waste any and when we were out i got a bfp on the opk and had to rush home and dtd. that was yesterday to day i wake up with very dry whitish cm ...so i guess its over this month :( 
we should have dtd before opk and on the day :cry:


----------



## 24ttc1

Hey ladies! I'm 4dpo and very crampy for 2 days now, had heartburn yesterday. Fertility friend says my period is due 18th Nov but I doubt since that will be 12dpo an my cycle is 25 days to the clock. So Its due 20th. 

Why is it we have to find out 14days later that U not pregnant when the whole thing could just come out with the dead egg?


----------



## toffee87

:dust: You never know :)


----------



## DSemcho

My DH was supposed to behave himself today so we could start DTD today (CD14 OV on CD 18 - 20) but he didn't!! Imma smack him..


----------



## Jrepp

Temp dropped a little again to day from 98.11 to 98.06, and a scar ans surrounding area is swollen and painful :(


----------



## DSemcho

=/ Aw jrepp I'm sorry your scar is swollen.


----------



## Jrepp

It's alright, just wondering if it is the cause of my elevated temps


----------



## DSemcho

Possible if it's infected.


----------



## Jrepp

If it keeps bothering me next week I will go in to the doctor.

On a grosser note, I was just getting up out of bed and sneezed...... A huge glob of mucus came flying out and landed on my foot.


----------



## DSemcho

BAHAHAHA. That's as great as when my CM went missing the other day.


----------



## Jrepp

Did you find it?


----------



## biscuitgal

Duuude I'm having some crazy muscle pains in my legs today. I swear I didn't do ANYTHING yesterday and it doesn't feel like regular exercise related soreness... anyone ever have this as a pregnancy symptom?


----------



## Jrepp

I did not have any muscle pain before I miscarried.


----------



## DSemcho

Nope never found it... Told DH... He was grossed out and was like, "You could have just left it at if I see snot in the bathroom to come get you."... But I love to overshare.


----------



## jessieJ24

hey ladies i posted in this thread yesterday with a squinter.. got my bfp this morning!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Can I join u ladies?! I'd love some people to test with! I'll be testing on November 15th and I'm praying for my bfp this month and praying for all of you! I am experiencing symptoms that I never usually have so I'm hoping that's a good sign! Bring on the bfps! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

jessieJ24 said:


> hey ladies i posted in this thread yesterday with a squinter.. got my bfp this morning!!! :)

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I know I'm jumping in late but could I be put down for testing on the 13th. My period is due on the 11th. I have no symptoms but this is our 3rd cycle and 3rd times the charm. I fell pregnant on our 1st month NTNP with our son.


----------



## aidensmommy1

jessieJ24 said:


> hey ladies i posted in this thread yesterday with a squinter.. got my bfp this morning!!! :)

I'm so happy for u! I'm new to this forum but I know u deserve it! We all do =) u gave me my first bit of hope this a.m! if u wouldn't mind sharing any symptoms u had leading up to ur bfp, plz do share! I'm 6-8dpo and experiencing cramping and back pain that is out of the norm for me! Im truly soo happy for u! Congrats!! Keep us posted!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

CharmedKirsty said:


> I know I'm jumping in late but could I be put down for testing on the 13th. My period is due on the 11th. I have no symptoms but this is our 3rd cycle and 3rd times the charm. I fell pregnant on our 1st month NTNP with our son.

Welcome and good luck :wave: hope AF doesn't show and you get a nice surprise BFP.

I'm hoping third time is the charm for us too. This is our third cycle trying for #2. Cycle 3 was when we got lucky with our son too.


----------



## Jrepp

Everyone is always welcome


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats Jessie!!!


----------



## tracdesi

DSemcho said:


> tracdesi said:
> 
> 
> Is this positive? I'm not due to ovulate for another four days??
> 
> 
> Defo positivo!! How long is your usual LP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kippykoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Hope I'm not intruding. Just popping in to join you guys on this two week wait. Currently I'm on 5dpo and trying for our first. I'm very excited and nervous to test, I just hope this is going to be it for us! So far I'm having some slight cramping, it's more like a deep pressure, frequent urination and really grumpy all day. I don't think the symptoms show up this quick do they? I'm really clueless on all this. My period is due on the 20th of this month and i'm really hoping this is not pms. Ill just keep waiting till the 22nd and see. Good luck and baby dust to everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not intruding!! We LOVE having people to share with and vice versa!
> 
> 
> 
> countrygirl3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jrepp,
> Could you move me to the 22nd? I Oed later than I expected to but now I am officially on day 2 of the 2ww. YAY. All of you ladies are wonderful by the way. I'm super impatient and reading all your posts definitely keeps me sane while ttc :)Click to expand...
> 
> YAY for the TWW!!
> 
> 
> 
> So even though I got bad news yesterday I'm trying to remain POSITIVE! (which is weird for me) We are going to try natural methods for unblocking my tubes (if they are even really blocked), as well as PreSeed and DH will remain on the vitamins. On a side note, we are going to a friends beach house tomorrow for Veteran's Day weekend so YAY for swimming in the Mediterranean!Click to expand...

My LP is usually 13 days with af coming on the 14th-- we baby danced last night and every night for the last week so now my dh is a little tuckered out...usually when we first wake up he is trying to get into my Jammie's but not this morning lol. I hope we caught the egg!!


----------



## jessieJ24

aidensmommy1 said:


> jessieJ24 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i posted in this thread yesterday with a squinter.. got my bfp this morning!!! :)
> 
> I'm so happy for u! I'm new to this forum but I know u deserve it! We all do =) u gave me my first bit of hope this a.m! if u wouldn't mind sharing any symptoms u had leading up to ur bfp, plz do share! I'm 6-8dpo and experiencing cramping and back pain that is out of the norm for me! Im truly soo happy for u! Congrats!! Keep us posted!Click to expand...

of course! had lots of cramping after O, pimples which i never get, SUPER gassy and very tired. good luck to you!!!


----------



## tracdesi

biscuitgal said:


> Duuude I'm having some crazy muscle pains in my legs today. I swear I didn't do ANYTHING yesterday and it doesn't feel like regular exercise related soreness... anyone ever have this as a pregnancy symptom?

I get Charlie horses in the back of my calves and I was told its from calcium insufficiency it got so bad I could hardly walk. I took a calcium pill and within a few hours it went away. I was also told it's incredibly common in pregnancy as well! :)


----------



## DSemcho

tracdesi said:


> My LP is usually 13 days with af coming on the 14th-- we baby danced last night and every night for the last week so now my dh is a little tuckered out...usually when we first wake up he is trying to get into my Jammie's but not this morning lol. I hope we caught the egg!!

Hahahah I'm usually the one trying to get into DH's jammie's!!!!!


----------



## tracdesi

That's awesome. Yep lately I've done all the initiating too haha- he says he is sore now. Poor muffin lol


----------



## xs5

This ttc is killing my sex drive. I cant even imagine what it is doing to OH, tried a seduction last night full romance, candlelight dinner, wine, massage, movie in bed. To get a little passion back (and the off chance temp was wrong and opk was right). Nothing, no amount of play was working. So disappointing, not sure how long we can do this ttc journey its making me crazy already!


----------



## SRTBaby

Jrepp said:


> If it keeps bothering me next week I will go in to the doctor.
> 
> On a grosser note, I was just getting up out of bed and sneezed...... A huge glob of mucus came flying out and landed on my foot.

Eeew! :haha:

I hope this is a good month for you.


----------



## Nini Lopez

Entered in my temp this morning and ff gave me my crosshairs. So excited. Officially 3 dpo woohoo!!


----------



## skimomma

Joining!

I'm testing 11/17 which should be 13dpo.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

DenyseGiguere said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jrepp I think I may have, going by temps although no CM this month we will just wait and see, will be keeping an eye on temps over the next few days and still do some OPK just incase!
> 
> Your symptoms are sounding promising, I have my fingers crossed, and being nosy and after reading a previous post I too work with kiddos who are super high at the moment think its going to be long term!!
> 
> Denyse I will stalk your progress sadly my OPK show no sign of second line today, on the positive my temps have risen, maybe got a shy eggy this month or got my LH surge through night??? Think I need to stop relying on them as was holding BD off till the moment my OPK started going red hopefully got some swimmers with a chance
> 
> I never got a positive OPK last month (first month using them). Starting to get some cramping so thinking I might ovulate soon even if I don't get a positive OPK. I know people say to test twice a day to make sure you catch the surge as sometimes it doesn't last very long. Hope we both catch the egg this month!Click to expand...

Thanks Denyse
I have been using them since Aug when we began this journey and always had few days of faint building to super dark positive usually CD 11/12 hence why I am confused but like we all know we can only do our bit hopefully on time and let our body will do the rest! 
This whole cycle has been strange as AF came on time but on the last day of AF (I had some spotting) but it was mixed with lots of EWCM then next day cramps and lots of EWCM so did OPK just out of curiosity and had a bit of colour to it I then have taken them every day since most days twice and only had squinters but today did opk with FMU and got clear 2nd line although not quite as dark but close then took one 6 hours later and nothing :wacko: think I am cracking up thought it would at least be darker or little bit fainter but not no line at all!! took another just hour ago and its the same nothing??
Think going to buy some new ones for next cycle just incase I have bad batch or just having a wacky cycle :winkwink:

Good luck hun, are you temping too??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please can you add me to the 15th?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

SRTBaby said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> If it keeps bothering me next week I will go in to the doctor.
> 
> On a grosser note, I was just getting up out of bed and sneezed...... A huge glob of mucus came flying out and landed on my foot.
> 
> Eeew! :haha:
> 
> I hope this is a good month for you.Click to expand...


Mucus from which hole? Lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Think I'm around 5dpo, just woke up with a sore pubic bone (had spd like pain there with Jace) and a bit of a cold. 
I also have alot of thick watery cm.


----------



## fleabum82

Could you put me down for the 19th please....good luck ladies xxx


----------



## jessieJ24

can you put me down for BFP on today the 9th :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

hopefulfor1st said:


> Think I'm around 5dpo, just woke up with a sore pubic bone (had spd like pain there with Jace) and a bit of a cold.
> I also have alot of thick watery cm.

Ok now I have ALOT of cm and its a tiny bit white :)


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> SRTBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> If it keeps bothering me next week I will go in to the doctor.
> 
> On a grosser note, I was just getting up out of bed and sneezed...... A huge glob of mucus came flying out and landed on my foot.
> 
> Eeew! :haha:
> 
> I hope this is a good month for you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mucus from which hole? LolClick to expand...

That just made me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants.



jessieJ24 said:


> can you put me down for BFP on today the 9th :)

I'm sorry, I thought I already did. I'll do it when I get home


----------



## littleone1993

Hi can you put me down for testing on the 28th please?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRTBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> If it keeps bothering me next week I will go in to the doctor.
> 
> On a grosser note, I was just getting up out of bed and sneezed...... A huge glob of mucus came flying out and landed on my foot.
> 
> Eeew! :haha:
> 
> I hope this is a good month for you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mucus from which hole? LolClick to expand...
> 
> That just made me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants.
> eClick to expand...


Well when u said you were in bed, and that it landed on your foot I had to wonder!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRTBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> If it keeps bothering me next week I will go in to the doctor.
> 
> On a grosser note, I was just getting up out of bed and sneezed...... A huge glob of mucus came flying out and landed on my foot.
> 
> Eeew! :haha:
> 
> I hope this is a good month for you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mucus from which hole? LolClick to expand...
> 
> That just made me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants.
> eClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when u said you were in bed, and that it landed on your foot I had to wonder!Click to expand...

This proves on ttc forums, anything goes:rofl:

It's a total legit question too!


----------



## CiderDonut

jessieJ24 said:


> can you put me down for BFP on today the 9th :)

Congrats!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

jessieJ24 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessieJ24 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i posted in this thread yesterday with a squinter.. got my bfp this morning!!! :)
> 
> I'm so happy for u! I'm new to this forum but I know u deserve it! We all do =) u gave me my first bit of hope this a.m! if u wouldn't mind sharing any symptoms u had leading up to ur bfp, plz do share! I'm 6-8dpo and experiencing cramping and back pain that is out of the norm for me! Im truly soo happy for u! Congrats!! Keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> of course! had lots of cramping after O, pimples which i never get, SUPER gassy and very tired. good luck to you!!!Click to expand...

hmm that sounds just like me right now! Maybe my body's similar to urs and ill get my bfp! I'm praying! We will POSSIBLY know in 2days, maybe 4. How many dpo were u when u tested?


----------



## Bee Bee

OMG Congrats Jessie!!!!

AFM, currently CD13, OPKs are still negative but my temp took a nose dive this morning and I am seeing small patches of EWCM. Thinking its def gonna happen in the next few days. Lots of BD planned! 

PS. *Jrepp*- I dont think I ever mentioned a date but if I O in the next few days I think I can test on the 25th, so go ahead and put me down then for now! <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats BFP's! Sorry to those that the :witch: got. May next month be the one... 

And for all those still waiting to test... Let this month be the one!!

7dpo here! 4 days until testing! I have no idea one way or another but I hope!!


----------



## Jrepp

Bee Bee said:


> OMG Congrats Jessie!!!!
> 
> AFM, currently CD13, OPKs are still negative but my temp took a nose dive this morning and I am seeing small patches of EWCM. Thinking its def gonna happen in the next few days. Lots of BD planned!
> 
> PS. *Jrepp*- I dont think I ever mentioned a date but if I O in the next few days I think I can test on the 25th, so go ahead and put me down then for now! <3

I got ya in! Good luck and lots of :dust::sex:


Leinzlove said:


> Congrats BFP's! Sorry to those that the :witch: got. May next month be the one...
> 
> And for all those still waiting to test... Let this month be the one!!
> 
> 7dpo here! 4 days until testing! I have no idea one way or another but I hope!!

I'm 7dpo today too, and I am ashamed to say I couldn't resist the urge to test. I knew it would be negative so I didn't get upset......until my husband told me that he doesn't think I'm pregnant anyways because last month I had major mood swings and this month I don't. :cry: I WANT A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's not over til the witch shows. I was convinced this month wasn't my month too, and then...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> OMG Congrats Jessie!!!!
> 
> AFM, currently CD13, OPKs are still negative but my temp took a nose dive this morning and I am seeing small patches of EWCM. Thinking its def gonna happen in the next few days. Lots of BD planned!
> 
> PS. *Jrepp*- I dont think I ever mentioned a date but if I O in the next few days I think I can test on the 25th, so go ahead and put me down then for now! <3

Britt, I swear we are like twins this month! I am seeing small patches of EWCM too. Hope we both get lucky this month! We were going to take a break tonight since we bd'd last night, but hubby is up for it again, so think I'll take advantage of it :)


----------



## MrsLake2013

Just looking over my chart and I'm now thinking I haven't ovulated and I'm guessing this long after Clomid I won't ovulate. Bring on AF to start a new cycle :shrug:


----------



## biscuitgal

Leinzlove - there are a few of us at 7DPO today, can't wait to test! You're gonna try at 11DPO? :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MrsLake2013 said:


> Just looking over my chart and I'm now thinking I haven't ovulated and I'm guessing this long after Clomid I won't ovulate. Bring on AF to start a new cycle :shrug:

The first time I took clomid I oved cd22 and had Jace.

Took it last month and oved cd34, now 5dpo


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MrsLake2013 said:


> Just looking over my chart and I'm now thinking I haven't ovulated and I'm guessing this long after Clomid I won't ovulate. Bring on AF to start a new cycle :shrug:

The first time I took clomid I oved cd22 and had Jace.

Took it last month and oved cd34, now 5dpo


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

biscuitgal said:


> Leinzlove - there are a few of us at 7DPO today, can't wait to test! You're gonna try at 11DPO? :)

I'm 7dpo too! I'm thinking about letting myself test at 12dpo. I'm getting nervous if I wait to test when af is due she'll beat me to it!:wacko:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> Leinzlove - there are a few of us at 7DPO today, can't wait to test! You're gonna try at 11DPO? :)
> 
> I'm 7dpo too! I'm thinking about letting myself test at 12dpo. I'm getting nervous if I wait to test when af is due she'll beat me to it!:wacko:Click to expand...

Think I'm about 5dpo, well it's 6 days since my first + opk. 
Tomorrow I work so ill be distracted at least but ill prob test Tuesday so about 7dpo


----------



## Flibberty87

I too am 7dpo now as it's almost 5am :p


----------



## gidge

Can you put me down for a BFP please 9th November. :)


----------



## toffee87

Congrats! x


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations on all the new bfps!


----------



## xs5

gidge said:


> Can you put me down for a BFP please 9th November. :)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lynsey82

I'm 4 days late for AF but had 2 BFN's on clearblue digital so I assume my cycle is just a bit messed up from my chemical last month.

Anyhow, I had bad results on my colposcopy and need treatment so have been told not to get pregnant until its done, so it will be a while before I can try again if ever.

Good luck to everyone still trying and congrats to those mummies to be.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Can you please put me down for testing on November 24th :)


----------



## 24ttc1

jessieJ24 said:


> hey ladies i posted in this thread yesterday with a squinter.. got my bfp this morning!!! :)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## fleabum82

hi can you put me down for the 19th please xxxxxx :baby:


----------



## DSemcho

OPKs are looking good for me! I'm excited!!!


----------



## biscuitgal

Bit of a temp dip this morning, just above coverline. I put the adjusted temp in FF (cover is 98.2, temp taken this morning 98.3, entered 98.5) having some nausea this morning, been gassy the past couple of days as well. Hoping the dip could be implantation? Isn't that a thing??? :D


----------



## xs5

Lynsey82 said:


> I'm 4 days late for AF but had 2 BFN's on clearblue digital so I assume my cycle is just a bit messed up from my chemical last month.
> 
> Anyhow, I had bad results on my colposcopy and need treatment so have been told not to get pregnant until its done, so it will be a while before I can try again if ever.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still trying and congrats to those mummies to be.

Hope the treatment is fast amd easy.


----------



## 24ttc1

Can U please put me up for pos 17th and Af due 20th please? 

Thank u


----------



## tracdesi

Good morning :). I figure I'm one or two dpo today. The last two nights I've had to get up in the middle of the night to go to the loo which is strange because normally this happens towards the end of my cycle. And also had night sweats last night which also normally happens towards the end. This is a strange cycle so far with ovulating early and now end cycle symptoms. Also keep getting uterine twinges . I hope it's a good sign! :)


----------



## stephj25

Hi guys, just to update, still no AF or BFP....Took a CB digi this morning and was negative, I've had pink spotting for the last few days but my temp is still very high and I feel sick. Trying not to get my hopes up.

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## babers

Got my bfp!!! 9 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2873 (800x600).jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## gidge

babers said:


> Got my bfp!!! 9 dpo.

Congratulations!


----------



## Bee Bee

DenyseGiguere said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> OMG Congrats Jessie!!!!
> 
> AFM, currently CD13, OPKs are still negative but my temp took a nose dive this morning and I am seeing small patches of EWCM. Thinking its def gonna happen in the next few days. Lots of BD planned!
> 
> PS. *Jrepp*- I dont think I ever mentioned a date but if I O in the next few days I think I can test on the 25th, so go ahead and put me down then for now! <3
> 
> Britt, I swear we are like twins this month! I am seeing small patches of EWCM too. Hope we both get lucky this month! We were going to take a break tonight since we bd'd last night, but hubby is up for it again, so think I'll take advantage of it :)Click to expand...

Yeah, we are definitely twins this month! :D Hubs stomach was on the fritz last night so he couldnt finish, gonna try again later today, then probably again on Tuesday. 

Still negative on OPKs but expecting a + at any time! :)


----------



## rtebbe89

AF got me this morning


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> OMG Congrats Jessie!!!!
> 
> AFM, currently CD13, OPKs are still negative but my temp took a nose dive this morning and I am seeing small patches of EWCM. Thinking its def gonna happen in the next few days. Lots of BD planned!
> 
> PS. *Jrepp*- I dont think I ever mentioned a date but if I O in the next few days I think I can test on the 25th, so go ahead and put me down then for now! <3
> 
> Britt, I swear we are like twins this month! I am seeing small patches of EWCM too. Hope we both get lucky this month! We were going to take a break tonight since we bd'd last night, but hubby is up for it again, so think I'll take advantage of it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we are definitely twins this month! :D Hubs stomach was on the fritz last night so he couldnt finish, gonna try again later today, then probably again on Tuesday.
> 
> Still negative on OPKs but expecting a + at any time! :)Click to expand...

Mine is still negative too. The line was much lighter this morning. Does that mean anything? But noticed lots of creamy cm this morning. Hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lynsey - Sending lots of well wishes your way:hugs:

Babers - Congratulations! :)

Rtebbe - Lots of luck and dust for next cycle:hugs:

DenyseGiguere - My opk's have gone from almost positive to light the following day then back to dark leading up to my positive:thumbup: So I think you're doing alright!


----------



## Leti

Hi ladies.

Please put me down for the 15th. 
DH and I been trying for over a year. I have a feeling this is going to be our cycle. I been feeling more than usual sore boobs, they are really bothering me since 5 or 6 dpo. I'm 10 dpo today and I can't really stand them. My left one hurts and I see weird spots around the nipples. Little scared it might be something else though. :shrug:

Baby dust to all of us.....


----------



## salu_34

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm going to be MIA until after I ovulate. Have been pretty low key with BDing this month. Still only on CD11, so probably about 7 or 8 more days until I ovulate.
I shall return after I O!
Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their BFPs, this month :)


----------



## biscuitgal

Hmmm... some light pinkish brown when wiping today.... I'm 8DPO, not expecting AF for another week - hoping it's implantation bleeding? with the temp dip today???


----------



## Bee Bee

DenyseGiguere said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> OMG Congrats Jessie!!!!
> 
> AFM, currently CD13, OPKs are still negative but my temp took a nose dive this morning and I am seeing small patches of EWCM. Thinking its def gonna happen in the next few days. Lots of BD planned!
> 
> PS. *Jrepp*- I dont think I ever mentioned a date but if I O in the next few days I think I can test on the 25th, so go ahead and put me down then for now! <3
> 
> Britt, I swear we are like twins this month! I am seeing small patches of EWCM too. Hope we both get lucky this month! We were going to take a break tonight since we bd'd last night, but hubby is up for it again, so think I'll take advantage of it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we are definitely twins this month! :D Hubs stomach was on the fritz last night so he couldnt finish, gonna try again later today, then probably again on Tuesday.
> 
> Still negative on OPKs but expecting a + at any time! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is still negative too. The line was much lighter this morning. Does that mean anything? But noticed lots of creamy cm this morning. Hopefully that's a good sign.Click to expand...

Yeah Just like Dragonfly said, I dont think the changes in lightness of the second line really mean anything/are anything for concern. You just got to keep looking for that really dark line


----------



## Jrepp

biscuitgal said:


> Hmmm... some light pinkish brown when wiping today.... I'm 8DPO, not expecting AF for another week - hoping it's implantation bleeding? with the temp dip today???

Twinsies :rofl: I am trying hard not to ss this month because I don't want to get excited over the same old hag coming to visit but when I went to the bathroom earlier I noticed a brownish tinted mucus smudge in my panties. I had temp dip on days 6 and 7, but back up today.....things that make you go :shrug:


----------



## biscuitgal

Twinsies!!! :D hahaha


----------



## pushmug7

CONGRATULATIONS to all bfps this month :) giving me hope.

question : im on clomid 25mgs (bec i already o on my own but husband has borderline mfi) is it possible to get clomid s/e after o , i dint get ANY before o.


----------



## MrsLake2013

My first cycle of Clomid I had side effects until i got AF, so it is possible i guess...


----------



## 24ttc1

Jrepp said:


> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm... some light pinkish brown when wiping today.... I'm 8DPO, not expecting AF for another week - hoping it's implantation bleeding? with the temp dip today???
> 
> Twinsies :rofl: I am trying hard not to ss this month because I don't want to get excited over the same old hag coming to visit but when I went to the bathroom earlier I noticed a brownish tinted mucus smudge in my panties. I had temp dip on days 6 and 7, but back up today.....things that make you go :shrug:Click to expand...

The red tinted mucous is a good sign! Add the dip on day 7 that's a bfp I smell there. A lot of ppl I know who R pregnant said they had it, like a stain or something. Crossed fingers for you! This is your month.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jrepp said:


> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm... some light pinkish brown when wiping today.... I'm 8DPO, not expecting AF for another week - hoping it's implantation bleeding? with the temp dip today???
> 
> Twinsies :rofl: I am trying hard not to ss this month because I don't want to get excited over the same old hag coming to visit but when I went to the bathroom earlier I noticed a brownish tinted mucus smudge in my panties. I had temp dip on days 6 and 7, but back up today.....things that make you go :shrug:Click to expand...

Sounds like a very good sign!! Good luck :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

6dpo, crampy, oily skin. 

XxXxXxXxXxXxXx


----------



## pushmug7

yes , that IS a good sign , hope u get ur bfp soon.
im 2 dpo and feel nothing and since i was on clomid , i wont be paying any attention to any thing happening in my body .
and since we just baby danced on day of + opk i dont think that was enough to catch the egg:cry:


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies! I'm trying not to as too much, because I don't want to get my hopes up. I haven't ever had mid cycle spotting before, but pre-miscarriage AF should have been here the 10th. I don't know what my body is going to do post mc, but if my cycles stay they same as they were AF should arrive on either the 15th or 16th.

Push mug: day of could be just fine since the fastest swimmers can make it up in 30 minutes norm 4 hours and the egg is alive for 12-24


----------



## pushmug7

Jrepp said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm trying not to as too much, because I don't want to get my hopes up. I haven't ever had mid cycle spotting before, but pre-miscarriage AF should have been here the 10th. I don't know what my body is going to do post mc, but if my cycles stay they same as they were AF should arrive on either the 15th or 16th.
> 
> Push mug: day of could be just fine since the fastest swimmers can make it up in 30 minutes norm 4 hours and the egg is alive for 12-24



oh i hope some made it to the egg. 
i hope you feel better soon ..hang in there :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am trying to not get excited by my chart :wacko:


----------



## biscuitgal

So a little bit of nausea yesterday morning and this morning. You know that feeling when your mouth keeps filling with saliva because you're about to puke? They call it hypersalivation I think. Anyway. I got it. No spotting this morning and temp bumped right back up to where it was. I decided I didn't want the adjusted temp on my chart so I changed it to actual but left a note that it was taken nearly an hour early.


----------



## biscuitgal

brunette bimbo - it DOES look nice, though! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yours looks good too! Implantation dip?


----------



## biscuitgal

I'm thinking maybe it actually is! I had some very light spotting later that day (light brownish pink when wiping) and then nothing this morning.

Trying not to go crraaazyyyy :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going a bit crazy today too. Feeling very bloated, I've been napping during the day then falling asleep around 8pm, my mouth is sore and my gums bleed pretty badly when brushing and I cried over some spiders this morning and gipped twice! I'm not symptom spotting though :lol:


----------



## Princesa7

Congrats on all the latest BFP's!!!!

Not much going on at 5 dpo...I felt sick last night and at 2am Sunday morning I had bad acid reflux/heartburn...haven't had that since I was preggo with my #2!


----------



## biscuitgal

gipped?


----------



## Ckelly79

Can I sign up plz ladies. Testing 24th nov currently 1 dpo:) babydust to all xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

biscuitgal said:


> gipped?

Erm wretched?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Top one - https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gip


----------



## DSemcho

I hate waiting to ovulate. Just 2 - 4 more days!! OPKs don't look promising though =/


----------



## biscuitgal

Ohhhh so kind of like dry heaves. I get it! :D Thanks! :D


----------



## Leti

Hello ladies,

I feel soooo sad today, 11dpo, caved and tested this morning with a dollar tree test and got the whitest and ugliest :bfn: I know is early but I should be seeing at least a shadow or something, I took the test apart and examine it under a strong light and nothing.

I'm getting very discouraged. I was almost sure this was going to be our month after over a year of trying and one miscarriage. My boobs are very sore, more than usual and yesterday it was even hurting a lot, today it got a little better.:cry:
I don't know if I can take this anymore.:shrug:

Hope you all are having a better day than mine.....


----------



## Princesa7

biscuitgal said:


> gipped?

Yep! lol


----------



## DSemcho

Scratch my earlier comment. This evening's OPK was pretty!! Not positive, but getting there. I think my cycle is regulating out :D


----------



## biscuitgal

Yay, DSemcho! 

Speaking of scratching earlier comments... I said I was done spotting today but turns out I still am just a little. Still very light nothing amount, only when wiping, light brownishpink. I didn't notice the spotting yesterday until 6PM so it still hasn't been going on that long - still hopeful it could be some implantation bleeding since the timing seems "right" *fingerscrossed*


----------



## DSemcho

YAY biscuit!! FX'd!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Leti it could defo just be too early hun. With my first pregnancy I honestly got a start white line 13dpo and tested again 14 dpo as felt so odd and got a very faint line on my ic so I did a digi and it came up pregnant. Don't loose hope just yet. 

Biscuit - sounds promising! Crying over spiders is a sign for sure, I did that last time. Burst into hysterical tears when a spider ran across the floor!! 

I'm 12 dpo today. Feeling sick and icky :sick: boobs achey more than sore, feeling really tired. Not sure tho, last preg I had a bright red ib and nothing at all this cycle so thinking maybe I'm out. But I did pee on an opk yesterday and got a faint line. Testing Wednesday!


----------



## Jrepp

Yay Ds!!!! I hope you o soon!

Biscuit - do you typically spot mid cycle?


----------



## biscuitgal

I typically spot leading up to AF - but this is very early for it, and lighter than that usually is.


----------



## Jrepp

I hope it's good news for both of us. I had one brown smudge, but have no idea of it started red or when it even occurred.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hey girls this thread is getting exciting. 11 days in and 16 BFP!
Also sounds and looks like we have some good charts on the go to feeling positive for you all 

As for me my chart is well.......not making me smile or get excited! had a darker opk on Sat FMU then by tea time nothing??? got excited over nothing. FF has dotted lines in for me and questionable 'o' on CD11 although I got temp rise it has since dropped every day and today it is below cover line. Hubs is away this week and told him he can't work an extra week if asked as that may be us till February due to his rotation feeling BLAH :-(
What I have noticed but think I am clinging on for anything but have sore bb's today and had a burning feeling to them at one point, also cramps and last night as lying in bed feeling sorry for myself my belly felt strange like blowing bubbles floating about although was maybe wind LOL 

Anyway lots of baby dust


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Still waiting on my positive OPK, but I think I will O soon. Took an OPK this morning, and I'm pretty sure it will turn positive soon :happydance:

We've been lucky and have gotten a lot of bd'ing in this cycle. Hopefully this is the lucky one!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131111_114803_360.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leinzlove

OUT! :witch: is here. Onto cycle 6. :( (Showed at 9dpo getting me with short LP.)

Good luck November testers!!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

DenyseGiguere said:


> Still waiting on my positive OPK, but I think I will O soon. Took an OPK this morning, and I'm pretty sure it will turn positive soon :happydance:
> 
> We've been lucky and have gotten a lot of bd'ing in this cycle. Hopefully this is the lucky one!

looking good Denyse :happydance:
Think I am just waiting for this strange cycle to end and try next cycle, although hubs said he would do overtime if asked to stay on a week but advised him he will be needed at home!! as if we miss next cycle that will be us out till February due to his rotation! :cry:


----------



## linz143

BFN so far, but I'm only 9 dpo today. Exciting symptom today though. The only symptom I ever had with DD #1 was a hot, flushed face on 9 DPO. Started to think I was out because I hadn't felt like that all day. Then all of a sudden this afternoon my face started feeling like it's on fire! Might be able to get a + test in a couple days if it's happening just like last time! fx'd!


----------



## WantAbump7

My af is due the 18th. Count me in :)


----------



## biscuitgal

linz - is that a symptom??? I've been having a few hot face moments today.... -_- Who knew?


----------



## Shannon30

Want to Join..testing Nov. 18!!! thanks!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

How about Hot and Soo heavy bbs... Lol :holly: the hurt on the sides. Ouch

Can you add me for the 19th


----------



## Jrepp

Well ladies, today has not been the best. Here are the positives of my day: got my mom to make me waffles for breakfast, got all but 4 boxes packed and ready to move at my parents, and my cervix moved up higher with still watery mucus.

Here is the bad: my husband is a huge jerk! When he got off work he tried to make a joke by calling all of the things I acquired before we started dating crap. I know that he was joking but it really hurt my feelings and I cried pretty hard. He then took a nap instead of helping me carry all the boxes I packed back to my parents garage. When the job was done, I woke him up to take me home and he was like "are you ready yet? I've been waiting this whole time for you." Well I got so pissed off I kicked him in his shin (lol). Needless to say he wasn't very happy with that and we haven't spoken in 5 hours. 

On top of that I have been feeling nauseous all day, and I feel like I'm going to start my period any moment.


----------



## biscuitgal

*HUGS* Jrepp! Husbands can be so dumb - talk about foot in mouth! It doesn't help when we are experiencing hormones. -_-


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'd have kicked him in the nuts.


----------



## Jrepp

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'd have kicked him in the nuts.

I wanted too, but I may need those next month


----------



## biscuitgal

jrepp said:


> i wanted too, *but i may need those next month*

bahahaha


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Jrepp said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I'd have kicked him in the nuts.
> 
> I wanted too, but I may need those next monthClick to expand...

:rofl:made my entire week right there Jrepp.

Sorry your husbands being such a jerk.


----------



## Leti

Jrepp said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I'd have kicked him in the nuts.
> 
> I wanted too, but I may need those next monthClick to expand...

Hahaha.... anywhere but down there.
men and hormones.... such a bad combination.


----------



## linz143

I don't see anything on the original but my friend did a tweak on my test and I can see something on hers! Fxd it is real and gets darker!
 



Attached Files:







20131111_193131-1.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9









received_m_mid_1384227961775_0de0f89032c74ee494_0.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 8









received_m_mid_1384228246467_fbe7f14b0ee61af353_0.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well I'm new here and I will join in, I have started another tww and should know by the end of the month whether I am testing or not, I am a shift worker, so can't do temps and have no chart. I wish everyone luck for the rest of the month!


----------



## poppygirl05

I am seeing my GP tomorrow for my legs hopping all over and I am going to ask him if he has any ideas about where the hell af has gone.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jrepp that's hilarious. Sorry he's being a jerk though! You any better now?

Poppy good luck!

AFM - temperature dipped from 37.18 to 37.10 this morning. Hoping and praying that it goes back up tomorrow! If it goes down again I'm most likely out!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi all...I got my bfp this morning on a digi...eek xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Yeah we're better. Thank you for asking. I don't think that hormones and joking go very well together. My cm has been very watery the last few days, any ideas?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> Yeah we're better. Thank you for asking. I don't think that hormones and joking go very well together. My cm has been very watery the last few days, any ideas?

Mine too!


----------



## pushmug7

Leti said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I feel soooo sad today, 11dpo, caved and tested this morning with a dollar tree test and got the whitest and ugliest :bfn: I know is early but I should be seeing at least a shadow or something, I took the test apart and examine it under a strong light and nothing.
> 
> I'm getting very discouraged. I was almost sure this was going to be our month after over a year of trying and one miscarriage. My boobs are very sore, more than usual and yesterday it was even hurting a lot, today it got a little better.:cry:
> I don't know if I can take this anymore.:shrug:
> 
> Hope you all are having a better day than mine.....


i m so sorry about ur BFN , i know how ugly it can look.


----------



## pushmug7

hahahahaa


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Linz, I see it on all three.

Jrepp...glad things are better hun!


----------



## pushmug7

ok just wanted to tell everyone what im going thru here, 
im on 25mg clomid day 3-7 , i dint experience any side effects at all , maybe a night of mild hot flashes but nothingmore, and on o day my face broke out a bit which doesnt happen .
what i HAVE noticed is my right side (lower abdomen) around o hurt a bit with a bit of cramps maybe its gearing for O .... but now about 4 days post O im feeling fluttering feeling in uterus area !!! 
any one on a clomid cycle get this ????
i keep telling myself its the clomid and dont want to get my hopes high since dh has low count and we just bd once on + opk day ... but cant help to think anything is possible.


----------



## MrsLake2013

pushmug7 said:


> ok just wanted to tell everyone what im going thru here,
> im on 25mg clomid day 3-7 , i dint experience any side effects at all , maybe a night of mild hot flashes but nothingmore, and on o day my face broke out a bit which doesnt happen .
> what i HAVE noticed is my right side (lower abdomen) around o hurt a bit with a bit of cramps maybe its gearing for O .... but now about 4 days post O im feeling fluttering feeling in uterus area !!!
> any one on a clomid cycle get this ????
> i keep telling myself its the clomid and dont want to get my hopes high since dh has low count and we just bd once on + opk day ... but cant help to think anything is possible.

I've found that since being on clomid (3rd cycle) I've noticed a lot of 'cramps' and 'fluttering' from about 4 days after my last pill to af. Makes me wonder if it was always like that and I'm only noticing because I'm looking for something. 

AFM-still no ovulation. My opks are either stark white or have the faintest of lines on them. I'm thinking this is going to be an anovulatory (sp?) Cycle. Bring on the 21st so I can move onto a new cycle. 
My cousin has just given birth to a gorgeous baby boy and I want to be happy for her but it breaks my heart seeing all her pictures on Facebook. 
It's only been 6 months of ttc and I already feel like giving up. I never thought it would be this hard


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I'd have kicked him in the nuts.
> 
> I wanted too, but I may need those next monthClick to expand...

You don't have to kick them to get a good affect. Just a tap works wonders!! My DH was being a butt a few days ago and wouldn't give me any blanket and when I'd get some he'd pull it back away, so I 'accidentallyonpurpose' tapped his nuts when I was 'reaching' for the blanket. 



poppygirl05 said:


> I am seeing my GP tomorrow for my legs hopping all over and I am going to ask him if he has any ideas about where the hell af has gone.

I hope you get good news!!



sailorsgirl said:


> Hi all...I got my bfp this morning on a digi...eek xxx

Congrats!



pushmug7 said:


> ok just wanted to tell everyone what im going thru here,
> im on 25mg clomid day 3-7 , i dint experience any side effects at all , maybe a night of mild hot flashes but nothingmore, and on o day my face broke out a bit which doesnt happen .
> what i HAVE noticed is my right side (lower abdomen) around o hurt a bit with a bit of cramps maybe its gearing for O .... but now about 4 days post O im feeling fluttering feeling in uterus area !!!
> any one on a clomid cycle get this ????
> i keep telling myself its the clomid and dont want to get my hopes high since dh has low count and we just bd once on + opk day ... but cant help to think anything is possible.

Honestly I don't remember much from my Clomid cycle in feb except that at one point I wanted to rip my husbands face off.


----------



## DSemcho

Also the OPK I just took (noon time). It's as dark as last nights, so yay!!


Spoiler


----------



## pushmug7

yay for ur positive opk , baby dance awayyy :thumbup:


----------



## pushmug7

MrsLake2013

my best friend just told me shes pregnant today , i am so happy for her but i couldnt help calling dh after and crying about his slow swimmers :cry:
i know how you feel.


----------



## pushmug7

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi all...I got my bfp this morning on a digi...eek xxx

Congrats hun , i hope we get our bfps too very soon :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

pushmug7 said:


> MrsLake2013
> 
> my best friend just told me shes pregnant today , i am so happy for her but i couldnt help calling dh after and crying about his slow swimmers :cry:
> i know how you feel.


Wow I don't mean this to come off offensively but that must have really made your OH feel
Like crap.


----------



## DSemcho

It's not positive yet, but it's working on it. I expect it to be positive by tomorrow or the day after though.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi all...I got my bfp this morning on a digi...eek xxx

Congrats!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Been having some ovulation type cramping since last night and low back pain, so think I've either ovulated or it's happening soon. Either way we got some nice bd'ing in last night as hubby is on night shift this week. We really gave it our all this month, and hopefully it pays off!

Hope everyone has a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## pushmug7

hopefulfor1st said:


> pushmug7 said:
> 
> 
> MrsLake2013
> 
> my best friend just told me shes pregnant today , i am so happy for her but i couldnt help calling dh after and crying about his slow swimmers :cry:
> i know how you feel.
> 
> 
> Wow I don't mean this to come off offensively but that must have really made your OH feel
> Like crap.Click to expand...


EXACTLY and now i feel much worse


----------



## biscuitgal

Just give him some extra love and reassure him that you love him regardless of his swimmers, or something *HUGS*

Afm, I'm still just barely spotting today - very dark. Almost no volume to it, barely anything to pick up. Hoping this means it'll stop today and it really is IB, but I'm feeling nervous that I'm rollin into AF. FF says I can test Thursday...


----------



## pushmug7

biscuitgal said:


> Just give him some extra love and reassure him that you love him regardless of his swimmers, or something *HUGS*
> 
> Afm, I'm still just barely spotting today - very dark. Almost no volume to it, barely anything to pick up. Hoping this means it'll stop today and it really is IB, but I'm feeling nervous that I'm rollin into AF. FF says I can test Thursday...

i do really , but he thinks that nothing is wrong with him and that im making a big deal :dohh:
he has no idea

i hope you get ur bfp , ur symptoms are looking great


----------



## biscuitgal

So - was there testing to diagnose his swimmers?? If so, how can he deny the issue? That's weird. But good for him, I guess, if he isn't letting it get him down...?? hahaha


----------



## pushmug7

20 million per mil
vol 2
total motil 40% (active motile 10%)
70% normal

but he is a very positive guy :happydance: 
but its hard for me bec i read alot of stuff online that drs say iui and ivf , im so afraid this will be us soon:cry:
i already have a 4 yr old


----------



## Jrepp

Ovufriend put my chances at a positive test at 35%. I resisted the urge to test.


----------



## DSemcho

Push those aren't bad results!

Here are my DH's from nov 1st for comparison.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps86f1e957.jpg


----------



## pushmug7

DSemcho said:


> Push those aren't bad results!

[email protected]

thanx but the technician told me thatwith this motility its impossible to conceive naturally :cry:


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp said:


> Ovufriend put my chances at a positive test at 35%. I resisted the urge to test.

Where do you see that?? :)


----------



## pushmug7

DSemcho said:


> Push those aren't bad results!
> 
> Here are my DH's from nov 1st for comparison.
> 
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps86f1e957.jpg



i cant see anything its so small.. anyways prayers going ur way to catch that egg . are you trying naturally ? did ur dr tell you there is a chance u could conceive on ur own?


----------



## DSemcho

They're saying both my tubes are blocked (I doubt it's true because if the pain I experienced). But IVF shouldn't be a problem. As far as naturally, we're still trying and I'm gonna take Serrapeptase (120,000IU/day) and do castor oil packs and see how that goes for me. And DH is on lots o vitamins.


----------



## pushmug7

DSemcho

do have ur dh on zinc and e vitamins ??? i heard its great for morphology issues.


----------



## pushmug7

DSemcho said:


> They're saying both my tubes are blocked (I doubt it's true because if the pain I experienced). But IVF shouldn't be a problem. As far as naturally, we're still trying and I'm gonna take Serrapeptase (120,000IU/day) and do castor oil packs and see how that goes for me. And DH is on lots o vitamins.


what is serrapeptase ? never heard of that.
i have dh on lots of vitamins too clomid for a month now , he will be going for a test next week. hope numbers and motility are higher.


----------



## Jrepp

biscuitgal said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Ovufriend put my chances at a positive test at 35%. I resisted the urge to test.
> 
> Where do you see that?? :)Click to expand...

To the left of the chart below the fertility detector.


----------



## biscuitgal

Mine says n/a  I guess that's where a number would be. Ovufriend thinks I ovulated two days later than Fertility friend's crosshairs.


----------



## Jrepp

biscuitgal said:


> Mine says n/a  I guess that's where a number would be. Ovufriend thinks I ovulated two days later than Fertility friend's crosshairs.

Do you have numbers in the pregnancy one at all? On mine, I have points and pregnancy test %. I have 30/100 points (haven't entered symptoms for today) and 35%.


----------



## biscuitgal

Yeah, I don't have many points yet - I haven't been trying to track symptoms that much, although I did add some in the past few days. I've got 18/100

FF gives me 35 points


----------



## DSemcho

^^DH's vitamins^^

FertilAid
MotilityBoost
Vitamin E
Selenium
L-Carnitine
Fish oil


Serrapeptase has supposedly been used by women to unblock Fallopian tubes.


----------



## xs5

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi all...I got my bfp this morning on a digi...eek xxx

Congratulations!


----------



## DSemcho

Is not have points until I renew my yearly subscription lol.


----------



## pushmug7

thats interesting ... i think ill be crazy reasearching that for a couple of days.
do you have any symptoms for blocked tubes??? i had dd via c section so i feel maybe it could have screwed some thing up .


----------



## Flibberty87

I do believe I am one good temp away from a triphasic chart...


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I caved and tested yesterday on the day my period was due and it was negative. The witch has not got me yet though.


----------



## Sparkles1984

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their BFP so far! Lucky ladies!! 

Did anyone have no appetite whatsoever leading up to their BFP? I'm around 10/11dpo and my appetite has been so low for the last week! Also usually my boobs are sore around now and they are fine so I'm hoping thats a good sign! x


----------



## DSemcho

pushmug7 said:


> thats interesting ... i think ill be crazy reasearching that for a couple of days.
> do you have any symptoms for blocked tubes??? i had dd via c section so i feel maybe it could have screwed some thing up .

No symptoms =/

I had a HSG done on the 1st. But like I said before, I've been reading that it's possible for your tubes to "temporarily close" if you are experiencing extreme pain during a HSG. My first one (Feb 2013) wasn't painful just uncomfortable. This one flat out hurt, I almost cried, and the doctor would tell me to relax but kept doing what he was doing. Didn't even give me a chance. So there is a possibility that my tubes aren't even blocked.


----------



## xs5

CharmedKirsty said:


> I caved and tested yesterday on the day my period was due and it was negative. The witch has not got me yet though.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AmorT

DSemcho said:


> View attachment 697409
> 
> ^^DH's vitamins^^
> 
> FertilAid
> MotilityBoost
> Vitamin E
> Selenium
> L-Carnitine
> Fish oil
> 
> 
> Serrapeptase has supposedly been used by women to unblock Fallopian tubes.

It is, I used it to unblock my tubes. 
My OB who did my LAP in January who diagnosed me with blocked tubes was shocked when I told her my tubes were open in October. I had an HSG done in August, just 1 1/2 months after using Serrapeptase.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flibberty87 said:


> I do believe I am one good temp away from a triphasic chart...

I have one this month too. I really hope this month is our month!!!


----------



## Saremcd

I will be testing Nov 26th


----------



## pushmug7

DSemcho said:


> pushmug7 said:
> 
> 
> thats interesting ... i think ill be crazy reasearching that for a couple of days.
> do you have any symptoms for blocked tubes??? i had dd via c section so i feel maybe it could have screwed some thing up .
> 
> No symptoms =/
> 
> I had a HSG done on the 1st. But like I said before, I've been reading that it's possible for your tubes to "temporarily close" if you are experiencing extreme pain during a HSG. My first one (Feb 2013) wasn't painful just uncomfortable. This one flat out hurt, I almost cried, and the doctor would tell me to relax but kept doing what he was doing. Didn't even give me a chance. So there is a possibility that my tubes aren't even blocked.Click to expand...

my sister went thru the SAME thing and got pregnant in that same year, so its possible .:hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

AmorT said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 697409
> 
> ^^DH's vitamins^^
> 
> FertilAid
> MotilityBoost
> Vitamin E
> Selenium
> L-Carnitine
> Fish oil
> 
> 
> Serrapeptase has supposedly been used by women to unblock Fallopian tubes.
> 
> It is, I used it to unblock my tubes.
> My OB who did my LAP in January who diagnosed me with blocked tubes was shocked when I told her my tubes were open in October. I had an HSG done in August, just 1 1/2 months after using Serrapeptase.Click to expand...

That has me REALLY excited!!!!!!! How much did you use????? The doctor is saying my left tube is stuck to itself so idk if it'll help.



pushmug7 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pushmug7 said:
> 
> 
> thats interesting ... i think ill be crazy reasearching that for a couple of days.
> do you have any symptoms for blocked tubes??? i had dd via c section so i feel maybe it could have screwed some thing up .
> 
> No symptoms =/
> 
> I had a HSG done on the 1st. But like I said before, I've been reading that it's possible for your tubes to "temporarily close" if you are experiencing extreme pain during a HSG. My first one (Feb 2013) wasn't painful just uncomfortable. This one flat out hurt, I almost cried, and the doctor would tell me to relax but kept doing what he was doing. Didn't even give me a chance. So there is a possibility that my tubes aren't even blocked.Click to expand...
> 
> my sister went thru the SAME thing and got pregnant in that same year, so its possible .:hugs:Click to expand...

I had a HSG back in Feb and my right tube was blocked then (left tube fine) and she unblocked it. It's why I strongly believe they aren't BOTH blocked!


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo can I join please!? What date do you need??? My AF?? 25th Nov xx

Might test 20th! Thinking this might be too soon?


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BFP at 10 DPO!
I have not been on here to update in days because I have been sick with a kidney infection. It happened at a REALLY wierd time and has not yet been confirmed with blood test but I went to see the doctor. Info to follow...


----------



## CiderDonut

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BFP at 10 DPO!
> I have not been on here to update in days because I have been sick with a kidney infection. It happened at a REALLY wierd time and has not yet been confirmed with blood test but I went to see the doctor. Info to follow...

Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## biscuitgal

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BFP at 10 DPO!
> I have not been on here to update in days because I have been sick with a kidney infection. It happened at a REALLY wierd time and has not yet been confirmed with blood test but I went to see the doctor. Info to follow...

CONGRATS!!! Now you're making me want to test.... :/


----------



## xs5

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BFP at 10 DPO!
> I have not been on here to update in days because I have been sick with a kidney infection. It happened at a REALLY wierd time and has not yet been confirmed with blood test but I went to see the doctor. Info to follow...

Congratulations!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats LAdies! Have a Happy 9 months Sailor Girl & Boobs! :)

Biscuit: That chart reads BFP very loudly to me! :)


----------



## biscuitgal

I sure hope so, Leinz!!!! FX!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies!

Welcome to the ladies that just signed up! :dust: to you all, and to those still waiting to test. Sticky :dust: to those that have already gotten a BFP.

ATM: I left work early today (thank goodness for a nonstudent contact day. I'm about to take a nap, as I feel like I haven't slept all night. My fun parts were very wet earlier, and I was afraid to go see what it was. Finally couldn't hold it anymore, and it was just more watery CM. I'm so confused about the cm! It's been watery for about 4 days now. My cervix is almost out of reach, but if I bear down I can get to it. It is soft and definitely closed. My breasts are sensitive and my nipples look like they have been bruised. (I'd post a picture but that might be borderline porn) The little bumps are definitely more predominant as well. I have noticed a slight tugging in my pelvic area for a few days now, and whenever I have to pee my abdomen gets rock hard. I'm quite bloated and constipated as well. 

I had that one brown smudge in my panties at 8dpo, after having temp drops on 6dpo and 7dpo. I don't quite know how long after implantation, spotting happens as last month I didn't have any, and don't know 100% that it was implantation bleeding. Since then my temps have increased and are still way above coverline. I had read online that an hpt would become positive 4-5 days after implantation spotting so I'm thinking possibly Thursday. I don't know when AF will arrive post miscarriage, but ovufriend and fertility friend put me starting on either Friday or Saturday. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BFP at 10 DPO!
> I have not been on here to update in days because I have been sick with a kidney infection. It happened at a REALLY wierd time and has not yet been confirmed with blood test but I went to see the doctor. Info to follow...

Congrats hun!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Jrepp said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Welcome to the ladies that just signed up! :dust: to you all, and to those still waiting to test. Sticky :dust: to those that have already gotten a BFP.
> 
> ATM: I left work early today (thank goodness for a nonstudent contact day. I'm about to take a nap, as I feel like I haven't slept all night. My fun parts were very wet earlier, and I was afraid to go see what it was. Finally couldn't hold it anymore, and it was just more watery CM. I'm so confused about the cm! It's been watery for about 4 days now. My cervix is almost out of reach, but if I bear down I can get to it. It is soft and definitely closed. My breasts are sensitive and my nipples look like they have been bruised. (I'd post a picture but that might be borderline porn) The little bumps are definitely more predominant as well. I have noticed a slight tugging in my pelvic area for a few days now, and whenever I have to pee my abdomen gets rock hard. I'm quite bloated and constipated as well.
> 
> I had that one brown smudge in my panties at 8dpo, after having temp drops on 6dpo and 7dpo. I don't quite know how long after implantation, spotting happens as last month I didn't have any, and don't know 100% that it was implantation bleeding. Since then my temps have increased and are still way above coverline. I had read online that an hpt would become positive 4-5 days after implantation spotting so I'm thinking possibly Thursday. I don't know when AF will arrive post miscarriage, but ovufriend and fertility friend put me starting on either Friday or Saturday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Your posts crack me up girl! I noticed the bruised nipple effect myself at 9DPO and that was why I took my first test. Two BFP's later but still waiting until tomorrow or Thursday for blood test result. ACK. Cervix is up high, pointed to the side, and closed TIGHT. It's usually at least a little open. AF was due today and so far it seems to be staying away. WATERY but white cm. Back is killing me. Fingers crossed for a sticky.


----------



## Jrepp

BoobsMcGee22 said:



> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Welcome to the ladies that just signed up! :dust: to you all, and to those still waiting to test. Sticky :dust: to those that have already gotten a BFP.
> 
> ATM: I left work early today (thank goodness for a nonstudent contact day. I'm about to take a nap, as I feel like I haven't slept all night. My fun parts were very wet earlier, and I was afraid to go see what it was. Finally couldn't hold it anymore, and it was just more watery CM. I'm so confused about the cm! It's been watery for about 4 days now. My cervix is almost out of reach, but if I bear down I can get to it. It is soft and definitely closed. My breasts are sensitive and my nipples look like they have been bruised. (I'd post a picture but that might be borderline porn) The little bumps are definitely more predominant as well. I have noticed a slight tugging in my pelvic area for a few days now, and whenever I have to pee my abdomen gets rock hard. I'm quite bloated and constipated as well.
> 
> I had that one brown smudge in my panties at 8dpo, after having temp drops on 6dpo and 7dpo. I don't quite know how long after implantation, spotting happens as last month I didn't have any, and don't know 100% that it was implantation bleeding. Since then my temps have increased and are still way above coverline. I had read online that an hpt would become positive 4-5 days after implantation spotting so I'm thinking possibly Thursday. I don't know when AF will arrive post miscarriage, but ovufriend and fertility friend put me starting on either Friday or Saturday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Your posts crack me up girl! I noticed the bruised nipple effect myself at 9DPO and that was why I took my first test. Two BFP's later but still waiting until tomorrow or Thursday for blood test result. ACK. Cervix is up high, pointed to the side, and closed TIGHT. It's usually at least a little open. AF was due today and so far it seems to be staying away. WATERY but white cm. Back is killing me. Fingers crossed for a sticky.Click to expand...

Honestly, I didn't even notice the nipple thing. My hubby did when he came into the bedroom to apologize for joking that my things were crummy. My cervix also is tipped to the side (and my uterus is tipped backwards and to the left.....) I hope you get a sticky!!


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - that sounds super positive to me!!! :) our twin status is deteriorating because I'm still spotting with very little CM. I tried to actually check it internally this morning and got gross brown on my finger - yayyyy. >:O But there was very little of it, so we'll see... I'm thinking I'll test Thursday as well. If the day I had a temp dip was implantation, then Thursday will be 4 days prior... and that's when FF says to test, we'll be 12DPO then.

My boobs have done nothing. Some twinges in the abdominal area. I didn't poop at all this weekend, but I seem to have made up for it yesterday and today. So much bodily function TMI, but hey - that's what we're doing right? hahahaha :D


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Jrepp your chart is looking good and I have my fingers crossed for you. Also hope hubs had cheered up since your woohaa the other day. Men just drive you mad sometimes my man says things to me which are meant to come across as jokes but sometimes I wish he would think before he spoke! He said the other day ' I am sure you are secretly taking the pill'!!! I was having a shit day as it was as really felt good this cycle after missing last month with him being away and now not even sure if I ovulated,

On the positive side although could be that I am just looking for things as chart doesn't look good but had some brownish/spotting discharge today when wiping, cramps, sore throat and felling crappy which could also be AF coming early and plenty bugs going about classroom so maybe coming down with something. Hubs away tomorrow so depending on how this cycle goes and that he doesn't do overtime this month we will hopefully catch next cycle although might miss next 2 due ti his rotation after that see how my cycles pan out! x


----------



## Jrepp

biscuitgal said:


> Jrepp - that sounds super positive to me!!! :) our twin status is deteriorating because I'm still spotting with very little CM. I tried to actually check it internally this morning and got gross brown on my finger - yayyyy. >:O But there was very little of it, so we'll see... I'm thinking I'll test Thursday as well. If the day I had a temp dip was implantation, then Thursday will be 4 days prior... and that's when FF says to test, we'll be 12DPO then.
> 
> My boobs have done nothing. Some twinges in the abdominal area. I didn't poop at all this weekend, but I seem to have made up for it yesterday and today. So much bodily function TMI, but hey - that's what we're doing right? hahahaha :D

It could be residual spotting? I don't actually know if that is a real thing, but I hope it is for you! I'm personally still waiting to poop (even had some coffee today to see if that would help). WE NEED OUR POSITIVES!!


----------



## Jrepp

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Jrepp your chart is looking good and I have my fingers crossed for you. Also hope hubs had cheered up since your woohaa the other day. Men just drive you mad sometimes my man says things to me which are meant to come across as jokes but sometimes I wish he would think before he spoke! He said the other day ' I am sure you are secretly taking the pill'!!! I was having a shit day as it was as really felt good this cycle after missing last month with him being away and now not even sure if I ovulated,
> 
> On the positive side although could be that I am just looking for things as chart doesn't look good but had some brownish/spotting discharge today when wiping, cramps, sore throat and felling crappy which could also be AF coming early and plenty bugs going about classroom so maybe coming down with something. Hubs away tomorrow so depending on how this cycle goes and that he doesn't do overtime this month we will hopefully catch next cycle although might miss next 2 due ti his rotation after that see how my cycles pan out! x

Thanks HG, it took about 5 hours but he finally came around to understanding why I was angry and we both apologized (but I didn't promise not to kick him anymore just in case I need to again). 

It looks to me like you definitely ovulated. There are two open circles after ovulation, so I'm not sure but I feel like those temps would be higher. Your symptoms sound promising to me, and I hope you get your positive this month so you don't have to worry about your hubbys rotation.


----------



## biscuitgal

I agree, HG! Together we will wait and hope our spotting isn't random early AF nonsense. FX'd!!!! <3


----------



## 1stbeanybaby

I'm hoping to test November 20th! 5th month TTC since MMC and have a *feeling* this month! Fingers crossed and Baby Dust to all!


----------



## K.N

This is my first time posting on one of these - But I'm in the middle of my tww; And will be testing about the 19th November - Unless AF comes in there! Fingers crossed and baby dust to all you other testers!! :)


----------



## biscuitgal

Badydust to you, too, KN! <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Biscuit how you feeling?


----------



## biscuitgal

brunettebimbo said:


> Biscuit how you feeling?

Meh, still a little spotting, nothing else super obvious. Had a little nausea this morning (not bad, just that hypersalivating drooly business) maybe a little tired but nothing too bad.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooo fingers crossed! When is AF due?


----------



## biscuitgal

brunettebimbo said:


> Ooo fingers crossed! When is AF due?

Questionable - my last "cycle" was really weird, one partial day of bleeding and only 27 days long. Usually this year they've been closer to 30 - so maybe Sat-Mon? This weekend?

(I'm cycle day 24 right now)

I've been tracking my cycles this year on mymonthlycycles, and my avg cycle right now is 31 days, but they've been trending a bit shorter than that I think.


----------



## MrsLake2013

CD23 for me today, 14 days since my last clomid tablet and still no ovulation according to FF.

Good luck to all other ladies who have ovulated already :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Stupid FF puts my test date as a week from now, at 17dpo. I'm not going to wait that long! I have 48 points though


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - that's weird!!! Why is mine so much sooner???


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jrepp said:


> Stupid FF puts my test date as a week from now, at 17dpo. I'm not going to wait that long! I have 48 points though

Do you have the VIP feature? I'm also 10DPO but can't see a testing date. I think I will test Saturday if no AF!


----------



## biscuitgal

Nevermind I was reading it backwards. -_- they think my AF is due Thursday, and test date is a week later. (17DPO for me, too)


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Stupid FF puts my test date as a week from now, at 17dpo. I'm not going to wait that long! I have 48 points though
> 
> Do you have the VIP feature? I'm also 10DPO but can't see a testing date. I think I will test Saturday if no AF!Click to expand...

Found it! Mine says to test on Friday!


----------



## Jrepp

I made my mom sign up (although she's hitting menopause) and got 5 free days of free VIP. I highly dislike FF, even more so now that I'm using ovufriend


----------



## tracdesi

Hi ladies :). I keep feeling out for this month even though I'm only 3dpo:haha: I haven't had a dizzy spell and last time I was preggie I had them constantly by 1dpo Though I do have a constant weird "wiggly" feeling deep in my uterus and achy and also bbs started to get tender right after I ovulated which is new :shrug:
I guess only time will tell. It's hard waiting


----------



## Jrepp

OMG - almost tested but didn't because I missed the cup lol...... Guess that was a sign.

Good luck Tracdesi!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

tracdesi said:


> Hi ladies :). I keep feeling out for this month even though I'm only 3dpo:haha: I haven't had a dizzy spell and last time I was preggie I had them constantly by 1dpo Though I do have a constant weird "wiggly" feeling deep in my uterus and achy and also bbs started to get tender right after I ovulated which is new :shrug:
> I guess only time will tell. It's hard waiting

Don't count yourself out yet. You're still early. I swore I was out this month too, and I wasn't. I got my surprise OMG IS IT ACTUALLY THERE second line at 11dpo. I was only trying to get rid of the test so I could calm my nerves and move on to the next cycle, and ended up with a second line.


----------



## biscuitgal

Brandi you're makin me wanna test tomorrow....

I have a bunch of wondfo strips...


----------



## poppygirl05

Saw my regular doc today. He tested my thyroid, but other than that he says wait out one more cycle and if no af still then we will try progesterone and check some other hormone levels. Atleast I got some answers I guess.


----------



## poppygirl05

Also I was bored and tried the baby morpher DS showed me. LOL
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 3









photo(1).jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## biscuitgal

poppy - :/ I guess. I'd be a little disappointed with that result. I'd figure you did enough waiting on your own already... but hey - if you're patient, that sounds ok. :)

I'd be pissed! HAHAHA

I have an appointment with my Maya Abdominal Therapy doctor on Tuesday, and I'm hoping that I get to tell her I'm pregnant, but if not I have lots of good data to show her.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

biscuit, 11dpo was when I got my bfp on my FRER. Cheapies and dollar stores were all negative for me. I did a dollar store today and it was negative. FRER is dark as hell.


----------



## biscuitgal

I do have on FRER, but I don't wanna blow it... :/ 

Are wondfo's comparable to the cheapies?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wondfo`s are the cheapies. They were great for OPK`s, but I used all my Wondfo hpt`s by 8dpo and moved to dollar store ones, which are STILL giving me negative`s, even though my levels are over 200.

A dollar store test was negative the morning my FRER turned positive and it was positive with hcg levels of 16.


----------



## Leti

So I don't know what to think. This morning I took a dollar tree test. I looked at it from every angle. And I swear it was negative. Now I come home from work and I see a line. What the heck os going on?. It is a faint line and I think it has some pink. I know it is way past the indicated time but this has never hapened...
HELP!!!!!!


----------



## biscuitgal

Well, I tell you what... I got a whole box of wondfo's, but I don't want to just beat my head against a wall. HAHAHA! :D


----------



## Jrepp

I never got a positive on the dollar store test either.

I also tried the morph thing LOL

Here's a boy
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5t/b41371c39f07746c65588e8d08fe2d36/0/20957998/Baby-of-ronny-pic-jpg-and-jess-pic-jpg.jpeg

Here's a girl
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5t/963be848e7c78faa2d675308d02a3350/0/20958009/Baby-of-ronny-pic-jpg-and-jess-pic-jpg.jpeg

And a third child
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5t/3e5bc72022b7c64e2af97370869254d4/0/20958018/Baby-of-ronny-pic-jpg-and-jess-pic-jpg.jpeg


----------



## biscuitgal

OMG I need to do this morph thing...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh no, I'm about to get sucked into this Morph Thing... lol


----------



## mrspat

Got my BFP today at 10dpo :)
Hope this is a sticky one!

Loads of baby dust all around!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Congrats Mrspat!! happy and healthy 9 months for you :)


----------



## Jrepp

biscuitgal said:


> poppy - :/ I guess. I'd be a little disappointed with that result. I'd figure you did enough waiting on your own already... but hey - if you're patient, that sounds ok. :)
> 
> I'd be pissed! HAHAHA
> 
> I have an appointment with my Maya Abdominal Therapy doctor on Tuesday, and I'm hoping that I get to tell her I'm pregnant, but if not I have lots of good data to show her.

What is a maya abdominal therapy doctor?



mrspat said:


> Got my BFP today at 10dpo :)
> Hope this is a sticky one!
> 
> Loads of baby dust all around!!!!

Congrats!! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## biscuitgal

Here's the home site for the training of the techniques:

https://arvigotherapy.com/

Some highlights: "The Arvigo Techniques of Maya Abdominal Therapy&#8482; are founded on the ancient Mayan technique of abdominal massage which is an external non invasive manipulation that repositions internal organs that have shifted, thereby restricting the flow of blood, lymph, nerve and chi."

"Benefits for Women

Normally the uterus leans slightly over the bladder in the center of the pelvis, about one and a half inches above the pubic bone. It is held in this position by muscles, the vaginal wall and ligaments that attach it to the back, front, and sides of the pelvis. Uterine ligaments are made to stretch to accommodate a growing fetus inside and to move freely when the bladder or bowel is full. The ligaments and muscles can weaken and loosen, causing the uterus to fall downward, forward, backward or to either side.

A uterus in any of these positions is called tilted or prolapsed. Modern medicine has little or nothing to offer women with this problem. Options may include using the birth control pill, muscle relaxants, or surgery and women are generally told, "your uterus is tipped, but that is normal and don't worry about it." Yet women have a laundry list of physical and emotional symptoms that can be addressed and prevented with these simple, noninvasive massage techniques. When reproductive organs shift, they can constrict normal flow of blood and lymph, and disrupt nerve connections. Just a few extra ounces sitting on blood and lymph vessels can cause havoc throughout the different systems in the body. By shifting the uterus back into place, homeostasis, or the natural balance of the body, is restored in the pelvic area and the surrounding organs. Toxins are flushed and nutrients that help to tone tissue and balance hormones are restored to normal order. This is essential for healthy pregnancy, labor, and delivery.

Old adhesions from invasive treatments to the pelvic and abdominal area, including fibroid tumors, endometriosis, and cesarean delivery are diminished when addressed by uterine massage. In addition, digestion, urinary and bladder problems can be helped."

So my doctor has all levels of certification from these guys and uses these techniques to help my uterus - it likes to be retroverted. She also is able to tell how healthy my intestines are and stuff (when I first started going, before doing my elimination diet + probiotices it was pretty bad, but now they feel very healthy).


----------



## Jrepp

Cheekygringo said:


> Well I'm new here and I will join in, I have started another tww and should know by the end of the month whether I am testing or not, I am a shift worker, so can't do temps and have no chart. I wish everyone luck for the rest of the month!

Just keep us updated, and I'll get you in when you know more.



pushmug7 said:


> ok just wanted to tell everyone what im going thru here,
> im on 25mg clomid day 3-7 , i dint experience any side effects at all , maybe a night of mild hot flashes but nothingmore, and on o day my face broke out a bit which doesnt happen .
> what i HAVE noticed is my right side (lower abdomen) around o hurt a bit with a bit of cramps maybe its gearing for O .... but now about 4 days post O im feeling fluttering feeling in uterus area !!!
> any one on a clomid cycle get this ????
> i keep telling myself its the clomid and dont want to get my hopes high since dh has low count and we just bd once on + opk day ... but cant help to think anything is possible.

I haven't been on clomid, but I have experienced the cramping and fluttering feeling when I got my BFP last month.



DSemcho said:


> You don't have to kick them to get a good affect. Just a tap works wonders!! My DH was being a butt a few days ago and wouldn't give me any blanket and when I'd get some he'd pull it back away, so I 'accidentallyonpurpose' tapped his nuts when I was 'reaching' for the blanket.

That's hilarious!! Gave me a great chuckle



sailorsgirl said:


> Hi all...I got my bfp this morning on a digi...eek xxx

Congrats!




Flibberty87 said:


> I do believe I am one good temp away from a triphasic chart...

Let's hope so!! I'm so excited for you!



poppygirl05 said:


> Saw my regular doc today. He tested my thyroid, but other than that he says wait out one more cycle and if no af still then we will try progesterone and check some other hormone levels. Atleast I got some answers I guess.

I too would be pissed at that answer. There has to be a reason you have basically had 2 periods so far after ovulation. Can you find a new doctor?



Leti said:


> So I don't know what to think. This morning I took a dollar tree test. I looked at it from every angle. And I swear it was negative. Now I come home from work and I see a line. What the heck os going on?. It is a faint line and I think it has some pink. I know it is way past the indicated time but this has never hapened...
> HELP!!!!!!

I never got a positive pregnancy test using the dollar store ones. I think they are crap to be honest....maybe that's why they are only a dollar. Can you get an FRER?



biscuitgal said:


> Here's the home site for the training of the techniques:
> 
> https://arvigotherapy.com/
> 
> Some highlights: "The Arvigo Techniques of Maya Abdominal Therapy are founded on the ancient Mayan technique of abdominal massage which is an external non invasive manipulation that repositions internal organs that have shifted, thereby restricting the flow of blood, lymph, nerve and chi."
> 
> "Benefits for Women
> 
> Normally the uterus leans slightly over the bladder in the center of the pelvis, about one and a half inches above the pubic bone. It is held in this position by muscles, the vaginal wall and ligaments that attach it to the back, front, and sides of the pelvis. Uterine ligaments are made to stretch to accommodate a growing fetus inside and to move freely when the bladder or bowel is full. The ligaments and muscles can weaken and loosen, causing the uterus to fall downward, forward, backward or to either side.
> 
> A uterus in any of these positions is called tilted or prolapsed. Modern medicine has little or nothing to offer women with this problem. Options may include using the birth control pill, muscle relaxants, or surgery and women are generally told, "your uterus is tipped, but that is normal and don't worry about it." Yet women have a laundry list of physical and emotional symptoms that can be addressed and prevented with these simple, noninvasive massage techniques. When reproductive organs shift, they can constrict normal flow of blood and lymph, and disrupt nerve connections. Just a few extra ounces sitting on blood and lymph vessels can cause havoc throughout the different systems in the body. By shifting the uterus back into place, homeostasis, or the natural balance of the body, is restored in the pelvic area and the surrounding organs. Toxins are flushed and nutrients that help to tone tissue and balance hormones are restored to normal order. This is essential for healthy pregnancy, labor, and delivery.
> 
> Old adhesions from invasive treatments to the pelvic and abdominal area, including fibroid tumors, endometriosis, and cesarean delivery are diminished when addressed by uterine massage. In addition, digestion, urinary and bladder problems can be helped."
> 
> So my doctor has all levels of certification from these guys and uses these techniques to help my uterus - it likes to be retroverted. She also is able to tell how healthy my intestines are and stuff (when I first started going, before doing my elimination diet + probiotices it was pretty bad, but now they feel very healthy).

That sounds like what I am doing with a pelvic pain specialist. I have a week pelvic floor.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mrspat said:


> Got my BFP today at 10dpo :)
> Hope this is a sticky one!
> 
> Loads of baby dust all around!!!!

Congrats hun!


----------



## biscuitgal

MORPH TIME!

Baby
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10830988825/

Boy
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10830988795/

Girl
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10831038816/


----------



## Jrepp

Our children look similar lol


----------



## biscuitgal

haha, definitely the baby! :)


----------



## Esmommy2010

I think I am in my 2ww. Not exactly sure when i ovulated however i did feel one or two ovulation twinges Sunday. Hubby and I have been trying but not as often as I would like. I should get af between the 25-27 if she is supposed to come.


----------



## Bee Bee

Hahaha! Had to try the morph thing! Here's mine 

Girl
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5t/3815814afc8b2a28db1b2399c61744ea/0/20962186/Baby-of-30983-10151322898143561-1880563523-n-jpg-and-1467221-10152061088793561-1266483670-n-copy-jpg.jpeg

Boy
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5t/fafe642d25ccd66845d529e5a3b23f2c/0/20962189/Baby-of-30983-10151322898143561-1880563523-n-jpg-and-1467221-10152061088793561-1266483670-n-copy-jpg.jpeg


----------



## brunettebimbo

:cry: Temperature plummeted this morning. I am gutted. AF will be on her way! I knew I'd be in the unlucky 5% that get a Triphasic chart and isn't pregnant!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

What is this morph thing? 
I wanna try it and see if it looks remotely like my baby! Lol


----------



## pushmug7

Jrepp said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Welcome to the ladies that just signed up! :dust: to you all, and to those still waiting to test. Sticky :dust: to those that have already gotten a BFP.
> 
> ATM: I left work early today (thank goodness for a nonstudent contact day. I'm about to take a nap, as I feel like I haven't slept all night. My fun parts were very wet earlier, and I was afraid to go see what it was. Finally couldn't hold it anymore, and it was just more watery CM. I'm so confused about the cm! It's been watery for about 4 days now. My cervix is almost out of reach, but if I bear down I can get to it. It is soft and definitely closed. My breasts are sensitive and my nipples look like they have been bruised. (I'd post a picture but that might be borderline porn) The little bumps are definitely more predominant as well. I have noticed a slight tugging in my pelvic area for a few days now, and whenever I have to pee my abdomen gets rock hard. I'm quite bloated and constipated as well.
> 
> I had that one brown smudge in my panties at 8dpo, after having temp drops on 6dpo and 7dpo. I don't quite know how long after implantation, spotting happens as last month I didn't have any, and don't know 100% that it was implantation bleeding. Since then my temps have increased and are still way above coverline. I had read online that an hpt would become positive 4-5 days after implantation spotting so I'm thinking possibly Thursday. I don't know when AF will arrive post miscarriage, but ovufriend and fertility friend put me starting on either Friday or Saturday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


iv been seeing u across the boards for a while now while i was lurkng and im really praying u get ur bfp.
2 ww sux


----------



## pushmug7

ok, i guess i cant help my self, im symptom spotting again:dohh:
i went on clomid 25mgs with no side effects at all, and now after o i get cramps around my right side and fluttering feelings in lower abdomen and NOW increased creamy cm and when i tried to reach inside to take a sample its soooo soft inside (very scwishy ) TMI :blush:
i dont get that i monitor my cm but mostly after o i get very dry down there ... could this be the clomid???? i thought clomid dried us up???im 5-6dpo

what do u ladies think???


----------



## DSemcho

Rofl I did the morph thing forever ago. These were mine. 

Girl.


----------



## DSemcho

Boy (STINKING ADORABLE!)


----------



## pushmug7

the boy is just too cute


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> I made my mom sign up (although she's hitting menopause) and got 5 free days of free VIP. I highly dislike FF, even more so now that I'm using ovufriend


I hate FF to now that I have OvuFriend. The only thing FF is good for is spotting a triphasic.



poppygirl05 said:


> Saw my regular doc today. He tested my thyroid, but other than that he says wait out one more cycle and if no af still then we will try progesterone and check some other hormone levels. Atleast I got some answers I guess.

Your doctors would piss me off royally.



hopefulfor1st said:


> What is this morph thing?
> I wanna try it and see if it looks remotely like my baby! Lol

Www.morphthing.com



pushmug7 said:


> ok, i guess i cant help my self, im symptom spotting again:dohh:
> i went on clomid 25mgs with no side effects at all, and now after o i get cramps around my right side and fluttering feelings in lower abdomen and NOW increased creamy cm and when i tried to reach inside to take a sample its soooo soft inside (very scwishy ) TMI :blush:
> i dont get that i monitor my cm but mostly after o i get very dry down there ... could this be the clomid???? i thought clomid dried us up???im 5-6dpo
> 
> what do u ladies think???

Could be Clomid, or could be symptoms I really wish I knew :/


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I did mine, both a boy and a girl, and it gave me two blonde haired kids. M is Armenian, I'm Portguese. We already have one kid, and she is soooooo dark haired and brown eyes, it was not accurate at all, lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi, I got a bfp this morning! Yippee xx 

Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Mrs W!!!


----------



## 24ttc1

hopefulfor1st said:


> 6dpo, crampy, oily skin.
> 
> XxXxXxXxXxXxXx

Nice! I'm liking the cramping. Mine feel like AF is coming.
Obssessed.
Goodluck and lots of baby dust to u


----------



## AmorT

DSemcho said:


> AmorT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 697409
> 
> ^^DH's vitamins^^
> 
> FertilAid
> MotilityBoost
> Vitamin E
> Selenium
> L-Carnitine
> Fish oil
> 
> 
> Serrapeptase has supposedly been used by women to unblock Fallopian tubes.
> 
> It is, I used it to unblock my tubes.
> My OB who did my LAP in January who diagnosed me with blocked tubes was shocked when I told her my tubes were open in October. I had an HSG done in August, just 1 1/2 months after using Serrapeptase.Click to expand...
> 
> That has me REALLY excited!!!!!!! How much did you use????? The doctor is saying my left tube is stuck to itself so idk if it'll help.
> 
> 
> 
> pushmug7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pushmug7 said:
> 
> 
> thats interesting ... i think ill be crazy reasearching that for a couple of days.
> do you have any symptoms for blocked tubes??? i had dd via c section so i feel maybe it could have screwed some thing up .Click to expand...
> 
> No symptoms =/
> 
> I had a HSG done on the 1st. But like I said before, I've been reading that it's possible for your tubes to "temporarily close" if you are experiencing extreme pain during a HSG. My first one (Feb 2013) wasn't painful just uncomfortable. This one flat out hurt, I almost cried, and the doctor would tell me to relax but kept doing what he was doing. Didn't even give me a chance. So there is a possibility that my tubes aren't even blocked.Click to expand...
> 
> my sister went thru the SAME thing and got pregnant in that same year, so its possible .:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I had a HSG back in Feb and my right tube was blocked then (left tube fine) and she unblocked it. It's why I strongly believe they aren't BOTH blocked!Click to expand...


I brought the 40,000 caps off Amazon I would take like 6 a day, they say more is better when you start for faster results, you can take them all cycle, one of my tubes is stuck as well, you can take Natto (I took this as well) it helps with inflammation and that + Serrapeptase (for scar tissue) is what worked for me. I got both bottles off Amazon. You just have to make sure u take them on empty stomach, and they have no side effects. 

But i hope your tubes aren't blocked, have you asked or are you going to ask for another HSG ?


----------



## fabmomindc

Hi all I'm a serious lurker but I would like to join you ladies. My cycle is usually 28 days but I had a 31 day cycle last month. So I have no idea what will happen this month. But please put me down for testing on the 29th.

And congratulations to all the BFPs!!!


----------



## pushmug7

:happydance:
congrats to the bfps this month really its giving me hope


----------



## Jrepp

pushmug7 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Welcome to the ladies that just signed up! :dust: to you all, and to those still waiting to test. Sticky :dust: to those that have already gotten a BFP.
> 
> ATM: I left work early today (thank goodness for a nonstudent contact day. I'm about to take a nap, as I feel like I haven't slept all night. My fun parts were very wet earlier, and I was afraid to go see what it was. Finally couldn't hold it anymore, and it was just more watery CM. I'm so confused about the cm! It's been watery for about 4 days now. My cervix is almost out of reach, but if I bear down I can get to it. It is soft and definitely closed. My breasts are sensitive and my nipples look like they have been bruised. (I'd post a picture but that might be borderline porn) The little bumps are definitely more predominant as well. I have noticed a slight tugging in my pelvic area for a few days now, and whenever I have to pee my abdomen gets rock hard. I'm quite bloated and constipated as well.
> 
> I had that one brown smudge in my panties at 8dpo, after having temp drops on 6dpo and 7dpo. I don't quite know how long after implantation, spotting happens as last month I didn't have any, and don't know 100% that it was implantation bleeding. Since then my temps have increased and are still way above coverline. I had read online that an hpt would become positive 4-5 days after implantation spotting so I'm thinking possibly Thursday. I don't know when AF will arrive post miscarriage, but ovufriend and fertility friend put me starting on either Friday or Saturday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> 
> iv been seeing u across the boards for a while now while i was lurkng and im really praying u get ur bfp.
> 2 ww suxClick to expand...

Thank you so much! I hope you get your positive too!



DSemcho said:


> Boy (STINKING ADORABLE!)
> 
> View attachment 697823

Your boy pic looks like my nephew



Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi, I got a bfp this morning! Yippee xx
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xxx

Congrats!! How exciting!



fabmomindc said:


> Hi all I'm a serious lurker but I would like to join you ladies. My cycle is usually 28 days but I had a 31 day cycle last month. So I have no idea what will happen this month. But please put me down for testing on the 29th.
> 
> And congratulations to all the BFPs!!!

Got ya in


----------



## xs5

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi, I got a bfp this morning! Yippee xx
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xxx

Congratulations!


----------



## biscuitgal

Congrats MrsW! :D

Afm, I'm getting more convinced that I am spotting just because AF really is coming. :/ RATS. 

No real flow yet, but I still had that little amount of dark spotting this morning. According to FF, they think I'm starting my cycle tomorrow. I haven't been consistently tracking long enough NOT to believe them - although my avg cycle this year is longer than that, I don't know my LP or anything so I can't really say that it's longer. BAH! HUMBUG!

But if AF isn't here by tomorrow morning yes I am going to do a test!


----------



## Nini Lopez

November is looking really lucky! Congrats to all the BFP!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Leti

Omg! Omg! Omg!
I can't believe my eyes.I see a line. Very faint, still a line. On a FRER FMu 13 dpo AF due friday.
Things I did different this month. 
Stayed with my pelvis elevated for 1/2 hour after BD.
Bd right before Ewcm. Three day before positive opk.
Prayed a lot.
Baby dust to all and still praying this is a sticky one.


----------



## xs5

Leti said:


> Omg! Omg! Omg!
> I can't believe my eyes.I see a line. Very faint, still a line. On a FRER FMu 13 dpo AF due friday.
> Things I did different this month.
> Stayed with my pelvis elevated for 1/2 hour after BD.
> Bd right before Ewcm. Three day before positive opk.
> Prayed a lot.
> Baby dust to all and still praying this is a sticky one.

Congratulations!


----------



## Princesa7

Yay on the BFP's!!!! 

I'm still hanging in there at 7dpo lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi, I got a bfp this morning! Yippee xx
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xxx

Congrats hun!


----------



## pushmug7

Leti said:


> Omg! Omg! Omg!
> I can't believe my eyes.I see a line. Very faint, still a line. On a FRER FMu 13 dpo AF due friday.
> Things I did different this month.
> Stayed with my pelvis elevated for 1/2 hour after BD.
> Bd right before Ewcm. Three day before positive opk.
> Prayed a lot.
> Baby dust to all and still praying this is a sticky one.

OH woooow , november is a lucky month ....congrats ladies this is really getting my hopes high :)


----------



## pushmug7

any one with mfi get bfp this month by any chance???


----------



## Jrepp

I just woke up from the weirdest dream! It started with my mom, sister and I on the light rail (like a subway) and my mom got a ticket for smoking. We got off the light rail to go back the other wAy and we got onto different trains. I then started drinking out of a baby bottle because apparently I couldn't find a cup. A guy that seemed to be a former co-worker was telling some other guy that one time at work I stuck my hand in my underwear while on my period and wiped it off on my pants (I assure you this has never happened in real life). I got off the light rail and there were zombies everywhere. I found my husbands car and got in with my parents, and my brother in law. As we were driving to my parents house, we were surrounded by tornadoes and everyone but my brother in law ran inside. As I was trying to get the dogs in the basement, the house started to collapse and I woke up as I was trying to get my dog into my parents far.

What a stupid dream!


----------



## pushmug7

Jrepp said:


> I just woke up from the weirdest dream! It started with my mom, sister and I on the light rail (like a subway) and my mom got a ticket for smoking. We got off the light rail to go back the other wAy and we got onto different trains. I then started drinking out of a baby bottle because apparently I couldn't find a cup. A guy that seemed to be a former co-worker was telling some other guy that one time at work I stuck my hand in my underwear while on my period and wiped it off on my pants (I assure you this has never happened in real life). I got off the light rail and there were zombies everywhere. I found my husbands car and got in with my parents, and my brother in law. As we were driving to my parents house, we were surrounded by tornadoes and everyone but my brother in law ran inside. As I was trying to get the dogs in the basement, the house started to collapse and I woke up as I was trying to get my dog into my parents far.
> 
> What a stupid dream!


any action will do in this freakin 2ww


----------



## Jrepp

I normally have some out there dreams, always have. But I noticed last month the intensity with which I feel in dreams is magnitudes about a thousand times if I am pregnant. It has started happening this month too.


----------



## Princesa7

Jrepp said:


> I just woke up from the weirdest dream! It started with my mom, sister and I on the light rail (like a subway) and my mom got a ticket for smoking. We got off the light rail to go back the other wAy and we got onto different trains. I then started drinking out of a baby bottle because apparently I couldn't find a cup. A guy that seemed to be a former co-worker was telling some other guy that one time at work I stuck my hand in my underwear while on my period and wiped it off on my pants (I assure you this has never happened in real life). I got off the light rail and there were zombies everywhere. I found my husbands car and got in with my parents, and my brother in law. As we were driving to my parents house, we were surrounded by tornadoes and everyone but my brother in law ran inside. As I was trying to get the dogs in the basement, the house started to collapse and I woke up as I was trying to get my dog into my parents far.
> 
> What a stupid dream!

Lol I had a oddball dream yesterday too!! Mine was creepy...I was at home with my kids and it was daytime and next thing I know it gets dark and I hear noises from outside and as I go to look out my window someone is covering my windows with something black!!! Next thing I know is I can't find my kids and I'm freaking out all my windows are blacked out....and I couldn't get out of my house!! I was panicing trying to call my husband....then I woke up with my heart beating like crazy not fun lol


----------



## Princesa7

Jrepp said:


> I normally have some out there dreams, always have. But I noticed last month the intensity with which I feel in dreams is magnitudes about a thousand times if I am pregnant. It has started happening this month too.

Agreed!! I get that too!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Jrepp said:


> I just woke up from the weirdest dream! It started with my mom, sister and I on the light rail (like a subway) and my mom got a ticket for smoking. We got off the light rail to go back the other wAy and we got onto different trains. I then started drinking out of a baby bottle because apparently I couldn't find a cup. A guy that seemed to be a former co-worker was telling some other guy that one time at work I stuck my hand in my underwear while on my period and wiped it off on my pants (I assure you this has never happened in real life). I got off the light rail and there were zombies everywhere. I found my husbands car and got in with my parents, and my brother in law. As we were driving to my parents house, we were surrounded by tornadoes and everyone but my brother in law ran inside. As I was trying to get the dogs in the basement, the house started to collapse and I woke up as I was trying to get my dog into my parents far.
> 
> What a stupid dream!

WOW! I have a lot of zombie dreasms! I would think that meant something if not for all the Walking Dead I watch. As for the rest, sounds like your mind is playing our your brain activity for you! Not that it makes any sense. I have dreams like that too. Its like bits and pieces from every worry, thought, concern you have sewn into a MESS in your head and then played out like a messed up quilt.


----------



## linz143

Had a BFN this morning. Pretty sure I am out since I am 11 DPO and by now I had a + with DD. Oh well. Roll on December I suppose!


----------



## biscuitgal

I watch a lot of Walking Dead, myself... :) yay!

Jrepp - I watched a movie recently in which a girl grabs some period from her pants and smears it on another woman's face. I was HORRIFIED!!!!!!!!!!!! :O :O :O :O :O


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Love the walking dead! :)

BFN at 11dpo :(


----------



## Jrepp

That's disgusting biscuit. Did you test today?

Leona and mrs Dragonfly - you aren't out yet!


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

Please an I be added to the 19th? Really resisting the urge to poas :( xx


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Jrepp, I think you should start writing a book about your crazy dreams, if your brave enough or mad enough think you should get them analyzed LOL least you make us all smile 

Congrats on all the BFP ;-)

AFM well I got a temp rise today don't think it means anything but better than being below the cover line at 7dpo. Trying not to SS but 2nd day of feeling yucky feeling general nauseous also started crying watching the new sainsbaury's Christmas advert when a family are wishing their Military dad/husband happy Christmas and they miss him then he walks through the door! also tired and irritable today but that could just be the normal me LOL


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - I did not test today - I'm going to wait till tomorrow. If in the morning there is no AF, then I will do a wondfo.


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

AFM well I got a temp rise today don't think it means anything but better than being below the cover line at 7dpo. Trying not to SS but 2nd day of feeling yucky feeling general nauseous also started crying watching the new sainsbaury's Christmas advert when a family are wishing their Military dad/husband happy Christmas and they miss him then he walks through the door! also tired and irritable today but that could just be the normal me LOL :-)[/QUOTE said:

> Oh my god I've just done the same half an hour ago sat here blubbing and felt really sick today and bad heartburn hoping next few days fly x


----------



## K.N

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Love the walking dead! :)
> 
> BFN at 11dpo :(

Oh, sorry to hear - I haven't been following your story - but hopefully it's just low hcg levels! Still sending babydust!!

I tested at 10dpo - and got a BFN. I know dpo can still be really early, but the test is meant to be able to pickup 6 days before period. So i'd say I'm out this month. Still, will see if AF makes her appearance or not :) X'ing fingers.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

The witch got me last night :(


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

K.N said:


> Oh, sorry to hear - I haven't been following your story - but hopefully it's just low hcg levels! Still sending babydust!!
> 
> I tested at 10dpo - and got a BFN. I know dpo can still be really early, but the test is meant to be able to pickup 6 days before period. So i'd say I'm out this month. Still, will see if AF makes her appearance or not :) X'ing fingers.

Thanks K.N, I hope af stays away from you as well. The test I took was one of those early ones too, but I'm hoping they're just full of bull and we're not out :)


----------



## biscuitgal

CharmedKirsty said:


> The witch got me last night :(

NOooo DIE WITCH, DIE!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Mrsrushy2013 said:


> AFM well I got a temp rise today don't think it means anything but better than being below the cover line at 7dpo. Trying not to SS but 2nd day of feeling yucky feeling general nauseous also started crying watching the new sainsbaury's Christmas advert when a family are wishing their Military dad/husband happy Christmas and they miss him then he walks through the door! also tired and irritable today but that could just be the normal me LOL :-)[/QUOTE said:
> 
> Oh my god I've just done the same half an hour ago sat here blubbing and felt really sick today and bad heartburn hoping next few days fly x
> 
> We must have been watching the same channel lol was thinking what a great advert then just started bubbling, glad hubby is away!!! Think I am generally feeling emotional this month as I really wanted to go for it as Hubs new job means he is away 2 weeks at a time and we missed last month cycle and next month he is due home 2 days before expected ovulation then out for maybe another 2 cycles and everything this cycle has just not gone like it had been in previous cycles, poor temps, no positive opk and going by crosshairs if I did 'o' when FF thinks then we have missed a crucial few days where I was holding for my opk to change is colour why is this baby making so hard for some of us :dohh:
> 
> Mrs rushy when have you set your testing day? I am one day behind to fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...


----------



## Jrepp

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Jrepp, I think you should start writing a book about your crazy dreams, if your brave enough or mad enough think you should get them analyzed LOL least you make us all smile
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP ;-)
> 
> AFM well I got a temp rise today don't think it means anything but better than being below the cover line at 7dpo. Trying not to SS but 2nd day of feeling yucky feeling general nauseous also started crying watching the new sainsbaury's Christmas advert when a family are wishing their Military dad/husband happy Christmas and they miss him then he walks through the door! also tired and irritable today but that could just be the normal me LOL

I've actually contemplate writing down my dreams and sending them to a publisher. Perhaps I could be a millionaire from it lol.

Those are the saddest but most exciting commercials of all. 



biscuitgal said:


> Jrepp - I did not test today - I'm going to wait till tomorrow. If in the morning there is no AF, then I will do a wondfo.

When is AF due? Based on my typical cycle I would be due the 15th or 16th, but who knows in the cycle following a mc what is going to happen!?!?



Mrsrushy2013 said:


> Please an I be added to the 19th? Really resisting the urge to poas :( xx

I'll get you in when I get home. Good luck and welcome aboard the crazy train.



K.N said:


> Mrs Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Love the walking dead! :)
> 
> BFN at 11dpo :(
> 
> Oh, sorry to hear - I haven't been following your story - but hopefully it's just low hcg levels! Still sending babydust!!
> 
> I tested at 10dpo - and got a BFN. I know dpo can still be really early, but the test is meant to be able to pickup 6 days before period. So i'd say I'm out this month. Still, will see if AF makes her appearance or not :) X'ing fingers.Click to expand...

It's still early. The frer 6 days sooner assumes every woman implants on day 6, and has a 14 day LP. A later implantation would affect the results.



CharmedKirsty said:


> The witch got me last night :(

So sorry to hear that.



HGsurvivor05 said:


> Mrsrushy2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM well I got a temp rise today don't think it means anything but better than being below the cover line at 7dpo. Trying not to SS but 2nd day of feeling yucky feeling general nauseous also started crying watching the new sainsbaury's Christmas advert when a family are wishing their Military dad/husband happy Christmas and they miss him then he walks through the door! also tired and irritable today but that could just be the normal me LOL :-)[/QUOTE said:
> 
> Oh my god I've just done the same half an hour ago sat here blubbing and felt really sick today and bad heartburn hoping next few days fly x
> 
> We must have been watching the same channel lol was thinking what a great advert then just started bubbling, glad hubby is away!!! Think I am generally feeling emotional this month as I really wanted to go for it as Hubs new job means he is away 2 weeks at a time and we missed last month cycle and next month he is due home 2 days before expected ovulation then out for maybe another 2 cycles and everything this cycle has just not gone like it had been in previous cycles, poor temps, no positive opk and going by crosshairs if I did 'o' when FF thinks then we have missed a crucial few days where I was holding for my opk to change is colour why is this baby making so hard for some of us :dohh:
> 
> Mrs rushy when have you set your testing day? I am one day behind to fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to freeze his friends and then thaw them when o is approaching. Then you wouldn't miss it?Click to expand...


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

Aww fingers crossed for u must be hard with hubby being away the 2ww is so stressful! I don't know really af is due Tuesday 19th thinking of testing sat morning but I'm not entirely sure when I ovulated if at all so will try sat then hopefully hold off until tuesday! So far have had cramps, heartburn, nausea and increased urination but could all be in my head! Arghh! Xx


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - that is a really good question!!!! 

So here is lots of information: my last 5 cycles - 29, 30, 34, 30, 27. 

I started tracking cycle length in Dec when I went off BC - starting then my cycles were: 28, 41, 23, 32, 39 -- after that last one I went to see my Dr's and they started me on some herbal supplements and maya abdominal therapy, plus thyroid stuff, and since then like you can see my cycles have all been around 30 days.

But I wasn't tracking temps really until last cycle, and this cycle was started with one partial day of bleeding. So I dunno what to expect.

FertilityFriend thinks I'll start tomorrow, that'll be cycle day 26 but I figure 12 DPO is a decent day to test maybe??


----------



## Jrepp

So, I just was looking at a calendar and realized that AF is due tomorrow. Other than the cycle after my first miscarriage (which was a 16 day LP, but looking back I'm 95% positive I had a chemical following the mc that cycle) my lps are always 12 days and my average cycle is 30 days. I ovulated cd18, so if you factor in 12 day LP and 30 day cycle, I'm due tomorrow. 

Honestly, I'm terrified to test. Just thinking about it makes me want to cry.


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - yeah I have no idea what my LP is. I don't think I ovulated when I thought I did last cycle, I just guessed and I think it was earlier than that. But anyway - I'm nervous about testing, too, cause I'm sure it'll be BFN. :'(


----------



## biscuitgal

Your chart looks really good, though!


----------



## Jrepp

Did you start temping in Sept?


----------



## biscuitgal

A little bit into October. :/ 

I did some temping back when I first did my consult with the Dr's but stopped after not very long... and I was writing it down somewhere and didn't track it online unfortunately.


----------



## poppygirl05

I found out I have low progesterone. Still gonna let my body try to do its thing. if I miss a 3rd one then we will start some medication. My thyroid is fine with the medication I am on for that.

I was actually told my someone yesterday that I havent gotten my period because I am too fat. Funny thing is, I have never had this issue before and I have ALWAYS been heavy.


----------



## Jrepp

biscuitgal said:


> A little bit into October. :/
> 
> I did some temping back when I first did my consult with the Dr's but stopped after not very long... and I was writing it down somewhere and didn't track it online unfortunately.

It would be interesting to see what happens. I hope you don't have to find out what your lp is because of a bfp!



poppygirl05 said:


> I found out I have low progesterone. Still gonna let my body try to do its thing. if I miss a 3rd one then we will start some medication. My thyroid is fine with the medication I am on for that.
> 
> I was actually told my someone yesterday that I havent gotten my period because I am too fat. Funny thing is, I have never had this issue before and I have ALWAYS been heavy.

That person can shove it!!


----------



## poppygirl05

I thought they could shove it too Jrepp! I was livid!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

poppygirl05 said:


> I found out I have low progesterone. Still gonna let my body try to do its thing. if I miss a 3rd one then we will start some medication. My thyroid is fine with the medication I am on for that.
> 
> I was actually told my someone yesterday that I havent gotten my period because I am too fat. Funny thing is, I have never had this issue before and I have ALWAYS been heavy.

Wow, some peoples nerve! I hope you told that b*tch to shove it.

Glad your thyroid is fine with the medication your on already, I hope that you wont miss a 3rd one so you don't have to do more medications.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

People are idiots and completely insensitive. You're fine hun! That person can stick it where the sun don't shine!


----------



## biscuitgal

poppygirl - not only is that person a dick, but I don't think they understand how periods work.... O_O

Jrepp - yay, me too, bfp's and no more data collection hahaha I hope.

NAUSEATED tonight. I HAD to stop at the store and get potato chips for dinner. Still drooling in my mouth. Still spotting, too, though so... I dunno. We'll see!


----------



## pushmug7

uuuggghh after reading all ur posts before going to bed , had the weirdest dream.:dohh:


----------



## MKAC2005

AF is finally gone and now on to cycle #2! :happydance:


----------



## poppygirl05

Thanks ladies. 
I have some wicked heartburn tonight. Bleh. On cd63. Bah


----------



## DenyseGiguere

poppygirl05 said:


> I found out I have low progesterone. Still gonna let my body try to do its thing. if I miss a 3rd one then we will start some medication. My thyroid is fine with the medication I am on for that.
> 
> I was actually told my someone yesterday that I havent gotten my period because I am too fat. Funny thing is, I have never had this issue before and I have ALWAYS been heavy.

That person is just stupid - I've always been a bit overweight, and I really, really hate when people comment on it. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all!! :hugs: hun, I know how you feel. I hope things look up for you soon.


----------



## linz143

The only person who should be able to say a word to you about your weight is your doctor. I can't believe the sheer rudeness of some people.... :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning, Slight temperature rise. Please please please AF do not arrive!!


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

i have woken up fairly symptom free this morning apart from some bloating, think this 2ww is driving me crazy keep dreaming about pregnancy related things, last night i dreamt that af came early and got me (please no). Had to get up at 2am last night as my daughter was crying and had bad heartburn and felt like i could be sick but its gone now....:wacko:


----------



## pushmug7

omg this increased cm is driving me up the walls ... i dont want to ss but i cant help my self ... i never had that before , im always really dry after o PLUS i took clomid this month :nope:


----------



## Lii24

I'm out this month.... Really feel like I'm ready to admit defeat!


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

Lii24 said:


> I'm out this month.... Really feel like I'm ready to admit defeat!

Really sorry to hear that :hugs: xx


----------



## pushmug7

sorry for all the afs arriving this month. better luck next month :hugs:


QUICK QUESTION 

my dh is going to have a repeat s/a today after a month on vits and clomid and i dont want to screw it up at all , if he does it today he will be 3 days and saturday will be 5 days . 

Q: should i wait for 5 days or just get on with it today (3 days abst.)???

ill be giving him 4000 mg of l-arginine an hour prior to get the blood flowing and increase counts n motility thats what i read

what do u think???


----------



## biscuitgal

Tested, BFN. I even tried tweaking it! haha. Oh well.

Still spotting JUST BARELY. If we go by my last weird cycle, I spotted for 5 days and then AF, so tomorrow really is the best thing to wait for.


----------



## pushmug7

biscuitgal said:


> I even tried tweaking it! haha. .

im so sorry about ur bfn, you made me laugh though :)


----------



## biscuitgal

Well, it's not over till AF shows... and it was a cheapie. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Jrepp

Bd last night and had some gelatinous goo come out after. Don't know if it was me or the hubs. Tested at 9pm and it was negative @11 dpo. Slight temp dip this morning.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Pretty sure I'm going to ovulate today. Lots of indicators, though gave up on OPK's a few days ago. Too bad hubby has been on night shift this week, but we did get a lot of bd'ing in last weekend. Either way we're going to give it another try tonight, then start testing on the 23rd :)

Good luck ladies and lots of :dust: can't wait to see some more BFP's!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Meh....AF arrived today. Lame. So I'm out for this month. 

Sorry to hear about all you ladies who were welcomed by the witch also. And to those with BFN. Hopefully next month will be our month!

Grats again to all the BFP's though!! :D


----------



## Flibberty87

Got me a triphasic chart! :dance:

Watch me be the unlucky 5 % that get it and aren't pregnant...


----------



## biscuitgal

Woohoo, go Flibberty!


----------



## DSemcho

OPK's still aren't positive, but looking nice... Earlier (around 1:30pm) was darker than this evenings (6:30pm). Just waiting.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> Got me a triphasic chart! :dance:
> 
> Watch me be the unlucky 5 % that get it and aren't pregnant...

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Tested this morning and there was a verrrrrrryyyyyyyy faint line when held up to the window. I couldn't capture the image, but here is the first pic I took
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 35


----------



## xs5

Jrepp said:


> Tested this morning and there was a verrrrrrryyyyyyyy faint line when held up to the window. I couldn't capture the image, but here is the first pic I took

That sounds promising!


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - I think I might be starting to develop squint vision because I swear I can see something.... 

Fxd! :D


----------



## Jrepp

I thought i saw something too, but I'm not calling it because it isn't obvious. I need to figure out how to sneak a box of frers back in so hubby doesn't know I tested lol

Cervix is unreachable


----------



## biscuitgal

You're makin me want to test the FRER tomorrow! But I'm gonna hold out on that one. I'm thinking mymonthlycycles.com puts my next cycle at next Wednesday due to my overall average cycle since I started tracking with them (that'd be 31 days long) so I might pee on a couple cheapies between now and then just as some stress relief or something but I'm going to try to hold out and see what happens between now and then... I think AF is coming. :/ But I'm not sure.

I mean, I'm not cramping or anything, but I feel like I shouldn't still be spotting unless it's trying to ramp up into AF. But also I've been having some nausea which is weird. So I dunno.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

If I tip my laptop screen, I can see something, Jrepp!


----------



## DSemcho

Opk's from today, between noon and 3:30pm... Maybe tomorrow??

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps927bba1d.jpg


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely getting close!


----------



## biscuitgal

Hopefully soon! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Ds definitely getting close!! I would say either tomorrow or the next day


----------



## tracdesi

Jrepp said:


> Tested this morning and there was a verrrrrrryyyyyyyy faint line when held up to the window. I couldn't capture the image, but here is the first pic I took

I see a line :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

I confessed to hubby that I tested and showed him today's test and last nights test. He said he definitely didn't see anything in last nights test but for sure saw a faint pink line in the one I took this morning! That's reassuring, but he followed it up with it's still early. He wasn't even mad - said he was surprised I lasted as long as I did. I bought 4 more frer but I think I'm going to hold out until Saturday or Sunday before retesting. 

How are you all feeling?


----------



## poppygirl05

I see a line Jrepp!! WOO!

So found out today my vitamin D levels are really low. I believe they said i was "seriously deficient" Oy


----------



## Jrepp

What are they going to do for your vitamin deficiency?


----------



## poppygirl05

Probably another pill. ugh.


----------



## Jrepp

VItamin D comes from the sun..... perhaps you could go outside


----------



## brunettebimbo

So I got this this morning. Cheap tests have never been good for me. I always seen to have some sort of line. I will see if AF arrives today and do a FRER tomorrow

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/3F0469CF-E336-4B66-AF1E-EE97B794C4EA-599-0000005FD56EAB0B_zpsf9be2daa.jpg


----------



## DSemcho

Ooh exciting!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Top was yesterday

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/208D1B51-F008-48A7-8905-228483103D1A-599-00000064E0784C16_zps2e334616.jpg

I am trying not to get my hopes up until AF is late and a FRER says yes. AF is due today!


----------



## DSemcho

Defo a line!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely a darker line!!!


----------



## pushmug7

jrepp i see something :happydance:


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

Tested this morn with a cheapy in fmu and got a BFN! Feeling like I'm out but af not due til Tuesday so will see what weekend brings!


----------



## fleabum82

i cant believe it i tested yesterday 9dpo and i got my :bfp: i only tested because my sister was and totally didnt expect it.....i did 3 tests and all were positive :happydance::happydance: so can you put me down as bfp please....sending baby dust to all you lovely ladies

oh and i dont have any symptoms at all, i was a little constipated 8dpo and thats it so if your not spotting symptoms please dont count yourself out xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)

I think I may have mine too. AF due today so confirming with FRER tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY! Congrats ladies! Can't wait to see you over in the July thread! There's a BFP explosions happening here!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not getting too excited until AF is late and a FRER says yes. :lol:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I peed on a dollar store test at 11dpo, two days before AF was due and it looked negative, so I figured I'd just suck it up on go onto the next cycle and peed on my last FRER with the same urine as the DST, and BAM...3 minutes later, faint BFP. My levels were 16 that day.

So, moral of the story:

GO GET AN FRER!!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've got one for the morning :)


----------



## DSemcho

Get two! Take one now, and one in the am!


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

Congrat ladies you give me hope xx


----------



## biscuitgal

WOOHOOOO for the BFPs!!!

Bimbo I def see that, you best get an FRER like NOW. 

I'm waiting at the moment to see what my body wants to do, I checked this morning and saw no spotting but after I peed I still wiped a little dark business so I dunno, I'm sick of waiting but I think I'm out after all this spotting. At the same time, I know everyone's different and I am having a little nausea again this morning. 

Oh and my chart is flatlining at 98.6


----------



## Jrepp

You guys are making me want to retest. I'm holding off until Sunday because I pinky promised hubby I would. Congrats flea and brunette


----------



## xs5

fleabum82 said:


> i cant believe it i tested yesterday 9dpo and i got my :bfp: i only tested because my sister was and totally didnt expect it.....i did 3 tests and all were positive :happydance::happydance: so can you put me down as bfp please....sending baby dust to all you lovely ladies
> 
> oh and i dont have any symptoms at all, i was a little constipated 8dpo and thats it so if your not spotting symptoms please dont count yourself out xxxxxx

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Princesa7

Congrats on the latest BFP'S!!!!! 

I'm getting anxious to test..but since I'm at 9dpo I'm gonna hold out and pray AF doesn't show! 4more days to go!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations on the bfp"s Looks like I will be joining them. I got a super faint positive today.. But I seen it. I used a dollar store cheapie. I will retest tonite and tomorrow to confirm. Doctors on Monday. I"m shocked and nervous at the same time. My 1st at 40 somethin. Lol... Been trying for a year.. :) No matter what age it can still happen.... Oh Im 12dpo. Af was due on the 17th
 



Attached Files:







Img_131115090252.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Yay for all the new BFP's! :happydance:

Congrats all, and good luck to us ladies still waiting to test :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Might wanna change my date to the 17th even though I have a faint :bfp: lol
 



Attached Files:







20131115_122826-1.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Happy to see all the bfp's popping up! Congratulations ladies! :)

13dpo and af is due today, got another bfn. But I was up all night fighting nausea, drinkings tons of water and peeing until 6am so maybe my urine just wasn't concentrated enough? No af yet, knocking on wood she stays away.


----------



## Jrepp

Can you all please check and make sure I got you in correctly? 

AFM: had some pretty strong cramps this morning, and thought AF was coming. I went to the bathroom and pooped for the first time in a week and a half. Since then I've only had some mild cramps that are localized to my right side. My cervix is still high and closed but is now soft. My temps went back up. If I discount my miscarriage cycle, AF was due yesterday.....if you count it it would be here today.

Does anyone know how far in advance of AF the cervix opens?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

brunettebimbo said:


> Congratulations :)
> 
> I think I may have mine too. AF due today so confirming with FRER tomorrow!

Hi bimbo

I can see a faint line there. I hope you get a stronger one tomorrow.


----------



## countrygirl3

AF showed ... I'm crushed.


----------



## biscuitgal

*HUGS* sorry, countrygirl! <3


----------



## HGsurvivor05

evening ladies, 

Sorry to all that the witch got, hugs to you,

Congratulations to the BFP this seems to be another fab thread. 

Jrepp I was also bothered with constipation this week too, managed to have a huge clear out today and to my embarrassment I was at work and blocked the bloody toilet! was mortified, managed to clear it but sure my work colleague must have thought I had fallen down it so had to confess and hope nothing blows back over the weekend! LOL 

Still feeling yuck, was not right driving home and went all white but there are so many bugs on the go at work so kind of waiting for me to come down with that! I am currently 9dpo (if I did 'o') still questionable but still got at least dotted cross hairs at the moment. AF due Tue/Wed.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

countrygirl3 said:


> AF showed ... I'm crushed.

:hugs: I'm sorry:hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Can I join you? I am 5dpo and will be testing on the 24th! Looking for 2ww buddies!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just woke bursting for a wee. Don't want to waste my FRER because I'd drank a pint of water before bed so used a Superdrug test instead!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Cheekygringo

I think I can see a very faint line! Might have to use the frer tomorrow morning just to see the line again..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it bimbo! Now use that FRER tomorrow!


----------



## brunettebimbo

FRER :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No questioning that line! :happydance:

Welcome to the July club and HH9M bimbo!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)


----------



## Bee Bee

brunettebimbo said:


> FRER :happydance:

Couldnt find a line with this first one (even inverted) But this one is def visible with invert! Congratzzz! 

I take it that AF you saw earlier was a falsie? (I think that was you right?)


AFM: Had +OPKs yesterday and the day before and -OPKs today. Temp also rose a smidge, pretty sure I am 1DPO, but FF or ovufriend will have to confirm in a few days. Either way, TWW commence!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No mine have all had lines :)


----------



## Bee Bee

brunettebimbo said:


> No mine have all had lines :)

No i mean, I remember you posting earlier this month about feeling like you were out of the running. I thought it was AF, but maybe it was a temp dip?? Something like that! 

Anyway, I am happy to see that you werent out of the running after all ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Temperature dip :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow that was alot of catching up!!congrats BFPs xxxx

Afm 11dpo I had a bfn last night and didn't get to test today but tonight I was sooooo thirsty and my boobs feel on fire around the nipples! Slight nausea yesterday. Will prob test tomorrow night when hubs is at soccer xx


----------



## biscuitgal

BFN this morning, still no AF... does this sound familiar??? hahahaha


----------



## pushmug7

CONGRATULATIONS omg all the bfps give me so much hope.
sorry about the bfns this month hope u get urs soon.

i got my dh semen analysis results today , is it possible to have the EXACT same count like the test he took a month ago??? i mean thats just weird . 20 million /mil
active motility went from 10 to 15%
sluggish 25% like before
70% normal morph.
but more than an hour to liquefy 
very viscous

i read mucinex or robitussin a week before ovulation , any ideas???


----------



## Jrepp

Bee - good luck! :dust:

Biscuit - Af is due today right?

AFM: Temps are still looking good (I hope), cervix is still high soft and closed. Have a headache and nausea. Depending on the day you use, AF Is officially 1-2 days late.


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - AF might have been due today if my cycle was again 27 days like last time, Fertility Friend thought I would be due on Thursday, Ovufriend said today, and mymonthlycycles says next Wednesday (based on an average cycle of 31 days for this year) so....................... I dunno.  I think the most I've ever spotted leading up to AF is about a week, so if it's going to actually start I would expect it really soon because today is day 7 of spotting. :/


----------



## Jrepp

How frustrating! I wish they would get together and collaborate to give all the same answers


----------



## biscuitgal

I KNOW!!!! Well - so mymonthlycycles has the most data, but not temperature data. I've been tracking my cycle lengths and bleeding through mymonthlycycles since I went of BC last December. BUT - that also means that it has those long cycles before I started the herbal supplements and stuff that could be skewing it's "avg cycle" predictions (and why I think I missed my O date last month because I didn't get as in depth with my tracking until it was too late I think).

Ovufriend moved my O date after I put in a few temps post O. So that was weird - it thinks I o'd two days later than FF has my crosshairs, and after I got a negative opk. So I'm not really sure what to think about that - but I know that's why it has my cycle start date two days later. So Ovufriend and FF have the same data, but different interpretations.

EDITED TO ADD: I fixed one temp on my Ovufriend chart, I didn't realize there was one discarded (the temp dip right before O) so now it's in line with FF and they both think I'm 2 days late.


----------



## poppygirl05

I finally got af!!!! Hooray! I will neer be excited about that again!! Cd1!


----------



## biscuitgal

YAYYY POPPY!!! You've been waiting for SOOO LONG!


----------



## poppygirl05

I know! Almost 70 days! Im hving wicked cramps and and its thick black and clotty. Sorry tmi


----------



## biscuitgal

Girrrrl if I had been without a bleed for that long I'd expect it to be pretty vile - makes sense.


----------



## Jrepp

Yay Poppy!,!!!!!! Cheers to the end of limbo!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy Poppy!! The end of limbo :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

hopefulfor1st said:


> Wow that was alot of catching up!!congrats BFPs xxxx
> 
> Afm 11dpo I had a bfn last night and didn't get to test today but tonight I was sooooo thirsty and my boobs feel on fire around the nipples! Slight nausea yesterday. Will prob test tomorrow night when hubs is at soccer xx

Hopefulfor1st
I am 10dpo caved in and got negative but still hope, like you my boobs round nipples have been feeling strange and you hit it on the nail its like burning sensation I am also feeling queasy mostly late afternoon and into evenings last few nights only managed my half cup of tea as belly feels blah!! Also big clump of cm mix between creamy and sticky today sorry for tmi!!! Gutted though as temps strange this month and off to folks for 4 days and forgot my bbt :-( remembered my frer!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: ladies hope all is well. I am 6DPO, yesterday I had horrible cramps and a lot of creamy white cm, and today I also have it. Last month, was the first month I didn't use birth control, and had a 26 day cycle, only had a 8 day luteal phase. I am excited about testing, but no that I don't want to test to early..so I am still waiting until the 24th of November which at that time is the day I am supposed to get my next AF :) 

*Crossing my fingers for those of you who are still waiting to test, and congrats to those of you who have gotten your bfps :)


----------



## Clovercandy

I will be testing November 30 O:)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hooray poppy!! :)

Sending lots of luck and dust to you ladies! I hope November brings us lots of happiness! Yikes, Thanksgiving is right around the corner already:dohh:

AF is one day late, having awful on and off cramps but still just creamy cm. Oh please don't show ms. witch!


----------



## biscuitgal

Hmmmm my spotting is getting lighter if anything. WTF BODY?!?!?! >:O


----------



## poppygirl05

Im barely bleeding at all. The kind where it kinda sticks to you instead of the pad. Ick. Also feeling pukey.


----------



## Jrepp

Have you spoken to your doctor about it?


----------



## Jrepp

After entering my experiences into fertility friend and ovufriend, FF puts me at 79 points and ovufriend puts me at 72 points with an 88% chance of a positive test


----------



## Flibberty87

When are you testing jrepp?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How exciting Jrepp!

Yikes Poppy, maybe you should give your doc a call to see what's going on with af? Hope the pukey feeling goes away

AF is one day late but I'm having light brown spotting, I think I'll be out by tonight or tomorrow morning:cry: Really thought this was our month.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm testing in 10 hours


----------



## Bee Bee

lol my body cant make up it's mind right now! I have seen Watery CM, EWCM, and Creamy CM all in one day :/


----------



## poppygirl05

Jrepp said:


> Have you spoken to your doctor about it?

About what?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

12dpo fmu bfn :(


----------



## Jrepp

No obvious line this morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 56


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see a line Jrepp :)


----------



## CiderDonut

Going in for definitive blood test on Tuesday, but meanwhile, I think I have myself a :bfp: !!

The 8DPO is residual trigger shot, but it's been getting darker since. I'm currently 12DPO.

FX'ed for my blood test on Tuesday, and for everyone else who is testing the 19th (there are a lot of us!!)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Congratulations


----------



## biscuitgal

That looks GREAT ciderdonut! :D 

Afm - yesterday I had a couple crying spells, a new zit on my chin, and a premonition AF was coming in the morning. This morning my temp is low, I go to the bathroom and voila! 28 day cycle this time. More data for my quest to conceive! :) Maybe I'll see some of you ladies in the December thread! :)


----------



## salu_34

Congrats to all the new BFPs!

AFM: After having a week of low temps, I finally spiked up this morning, so I am assuming OF will put today as my O day. Too bad OH is off in Buffalo for the football game all day today. I had lots of watery CM this morning too!

Also, got up early with OH before he left, and was super nauseous. Went to the washroom and got sick three times within a half hour. Not sure if it was from dinner I ate last night, or something else. I haven't been physically sick in a while. Have any of you experienced sickness during ovulation ??


----------



## pushmug7

clomid is the devil, im getting all sorts of preg symptoms this is killing me .
increased creamy cm
fatigue 
sleepiness
increased appetite 
sore boobs not like usually sore SUPER sore
when will this cycle end already :'(


----------



## tracdesi

Jrepp said:


> No obvious line this morning

I see a line too!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> No obvious line this morning

Girl, if you can't see that line, then you need a visit to Specsavers!!! :haha:


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - even I saw something and I'm reallllly bad at the squinting game.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies, but I'm looking right at the test and there is no line. It's alright. We're moving next week so now I can focus on that and maybe get pregnant in our new place.


----------



## biscuitgal

Jrepp - maybe it's just a weird picture - in any case, I guess I'll see you in Dec thread? :/ AF got me this morning


----------



## Jrepp

Yep, unless I get a miracle, I'll be there.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats cider!!

Jrepp...I see something too, lol.


----------



## linz143

Sorry about the test Jrepp :(

AFM - I'm out. Witch got me this morning.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry about the test Jrepp :(

AF showed two days late for me, I'm out:cry:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Our bean didn't stick. Hcg dropped to 11. Started to bleed yesterday. We decided to wait a while before trying again.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Boobs! My heart goes out to you!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Our bean didn't stick. Hcg dropped to 11. Started to bleed yesterday. We decided to wait a while before trying again.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats to all the new BFP's! Still 6 days until I can start testing. Good luck for all of us still waiting :dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry for your loss, Boobs.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs: I'm so sorry Boobs


----------



## Sparkles1984

Hi ladies,

My test day was 15th/16th but still getting BFN. AF is now a day late and there is no sign of her showing (I usually get brown spotting days before my AF) so i'm really hoping thats a good sign and its just taking longer for my BFP to show! One can only hope :) Been getting crampy pulling pains and tired all the time! Will keep you posted! Anyone else late and getting BFN but have symptoms?


----------



## Bee Bee

Im Sorry boobs :(

AFM: Got crosshairs already on FF, very strange, took it some time last month to decide. It seems to think I O'd on CD17, I actually disagree, I think CD18. Either way, I am either DPO 3 or 4 today


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry boobs, hugs xxx


----------



## K.N

So sorry Boobs :(

Bfn for me this morning - No AF; But I'm sure she'll come. She has been known to be late :(


----------



## biscuitgal

*HUGS* I'm sorry, Boobs! <3 <3 <3


----------



## poppygirl05

I am so sorry Boobs.

Man...I was complaining about being in limbo...now i found af and i feel like crap. lol. I am over it. Go away wiitch!


----------



## pushmug7

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Our bean didn't stick. Hcg dropped to 11. Started to bleed yesterday. We decided to wait a while before trying again.

im so sorry .


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I"m so sorry pushmug.. My heart feels your pain. :hugs: I ended up having a chemical pg found out late today :cry:


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

Sorry for all the losses :cry:

The witch got me a day early...I'm out:growlmad:


----------



## Gohan3117

First cycle in 5 months that I O'd! 1dpo for me! 12 day LP, so I'll be testing around the 28th-30th of November! Please keep your fx'd for me, ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Clovercandy

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tracdesi

So sorry for your loss
I lost mine at 4w5d and I remember being completely out for atleast two weeks, on the couch, took a LOA from work, cried nonstop, etc. I remember it really bothered me that everyone else was so happy, and I'd see other peoples babies everywhere it just made me angry. I'll just say that if this happens to you, just know that us ladies on this website know where you are at and even though it feels isolated in some ways you're not alone at all cause most of us have been there too, and I dont know your history maybe you've been there before too. But just be good to yourself and allow yourself time to grieve. It will happen never give up hope 
:hugs:

afm I am 10dpo today, I've been peeing on ultra sensitive IC's and have not been getting any second lines, not even squinters, I feel gutted and like I am out for this month, I really thought it would happen :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

will update wgen af officially shows but I've got a strange feeling in my uterus and my temp took a nose dive. I was freezing more than ususl last night. almost turned on the heater but I wasn't sure if that wiuld give me s false high. but I'm thinking af caught up with me and thst bfp I got cd23 was false and I oed that day


----------



## 1stbeanybaby

Hi Folks, got my BFP today and looking forward to telling DH later tonight over dinner. Am really afraid to get my/our hopes up as I think it's _really_ early on (CBD 1-2 weeks) and we are just getting over MMC in June. Fingers crossed this one is sticky folks. Am going to the Doc on Thursday to confirm everything's doing as it should.


----------



## DSemcho

McGee I'm sorry for your loss :( If you need someone to talk to I'm here :) Or you can find me on FB - my name is Dekota Semcho (cover photo is my dogs or a cupcake)

Congrats to all the BFP's!!! And Good Luck in December for all the AF's I missed!

Sorry for being MIA for a while - things at home seem kinda iffy with the whole TTC thing. I kinda want to give up, but I can't tell DH. But he can't keep his willy out of his hand anyways. We only BD'd 3 times during my week - but I'm not even 100% I ovulated. I was busy all day Friday to do an OPK and we were gone to Karatas (a beach down at the Mediterranean) all day Saturday so I didn't do one then either. My Thursday one was pretty dark, almost positive, and Sunday/Today are pretty light so I'm going with Friday/Saturday as O day. We BD'ed on Friday and Sunday but I don't think we caught it honestly. DH is seeming like he wants to go back on the IVF and TTC. His exact words were "I only have one life to live, and I just want to have some fun"... Which means he wants to go out every weekend with this couple that work with him and get stupid drunk. =/


----------



## toffee87

BFP for me today :) x


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats Toffee!!


----------



## missranda

I am 3dpo today, I shouldn't be testing until Nov. 29. We will see how long I can wait.


----------



## salu_34

Had another massive temp spike this morning, but I think it is due to the fact that I was not feeling well at all yesterday, and I was sweating out the fever. Hopefully it doesn't mess with OF to figure out when I ovulated. Also, felt crazy nauseous again this morning, and got sick when i got into work. Keep smelling bleach as well ... weird!


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Toffee!

Ds- I'm sorry about your ttc, and your hubby swishy washy attitude. I think he doesn't want to get his hopes up, but he should just get on with it already!

AFM: still waiting on AF to arrive. I'm really not that upset to not be pregnant this month, almost relieved. Hubby actually surprised me with telling me next month we are going to do it like rabbits lol. I think he wants a baby!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

So sorry to hear about your losses Boobs and hoping&praying.

My cycles seem to be getting shorter started at 28 day cycle, last 2 have been 24 and AF showed its ugly face today 2 days early. No signs although came across light headed and feeling off and boom there she was. Haven't had a period like this since I was young. Now with AF arriving earlier my ovulation will no doubt be earlier than expected and looks like I will be ovulating day after hubby is due home as long as he gets home on time and I don't ovulate early on the wire again this cycle and out next cylce so would be nice to get early christmas prezzie  Hubs said last week to make up my christmas list and when I told him there is nothing I want he came back and said 'there is one thing, a baby, and I wish I could give you a baby for your xmas' 

So off I head to Dec thread has anyone got the link for the page  see you there x


----------



## MrsLake2013

I'm thinking I may need to head to the December thread. Still no signs of ovulation. Getting pretty over this now. It was easier not temping because I didn't know what was going on. Now I just know my body isn't doing anything right....


----------



## Jrepp

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...nta-bring-us-some-bfps-34-testers-so-far.html

Here is the December thread.......I'll update November later


----------



## DobbyForever

congrats to all of the wonderful women who got their bfps.

i am bleeding. it's very painful and i feel sick to my stomach. i'm not sure if this is a cp or just delayed ovulation = delayed period. either way, i'm gutted.


----------



## toffee87

I'm sorry dobby :( :hugs:


----------



## linz143

Dobby, looking at your chart it looks like you ovulated CD24. Sorry the witch got you, though :( Big hugs hun, I will see you on the December thread next month.


----------



## DobbyForever

i actually won't be ttc. i've been putting on a brave face because i wasn't sure how it would look. but these last few months of ttc have highlighted some major flaws in my relationship and i think dh and i will be going our separate ways. i selfishly was hoping that pos i got on cd 23 or 24 was true because the idea of starting at square one when my whole life has been about motherhood was terrifying. but i guess the powers that be recognized that me being a single mom wasn't good for anybody.


----------



## linz143

Oh I am so so sorry Dobby! Just know that when things seem at their worst, and they just may be, that they will get better. Every time I've gone through an incredibly tough break up or relationship problem, if I give it 3-6 months, I'm in an amazingly happier place than I was at my low. I hope it is the same for you. <3


----------



## Jrepp

DobbyForever said:


> i actually won't be ttc. i've been putting on a brave face because i wasn't sure how it would look. but these last few months of ttc have highlighted some major flaws in my relationship and i think dh and i will be going our separate ways. i selfishly was hoping that pos i got on cd 23 or 24 was true because the idea of starting at square one when my whole life has been about motherhood was terrifying. but i guess the powers that be recognized that me being a single mom wasn't good for anybody.

I'm so sorry Dobby! Ttc is definitely a difficult journey for some relationships, and I'm sorry that yours is that way. I sincerely hope that everything works out for you and hope that you find peace.


----------



## Jrepp

AF arrived at lunch time today, so on to the next cycle I go. I'm not to terribly upset about it. Hubby said next month we are going to be doing it like rabbits in our new place lol.


----------



## LondonBean

Tomorrow is the day I am supposed to test on CD36, but I already used my test 4 days ago and got a bfn. I have had subtle symptoms during the last two weeks and I have no sign of AF.
1-2 DPO - Sore throat 
2-3 DPO - Sore throat and very congested
3-4 DPO - Sore throat gone and had a hot flash and the start of creamy cm
4-5 DPO - Nausea and more creamy cm
5-6 DPO - Light nausea after eating and more creamy cm
6-7 DPO - Nausea, creamy cm and a temp of 
7-8 DPO - Creamy CM and started temping to practice for next month 97.45
8-9 DPO - Creamy CM 97.59
9-10 DPO - Creamy CM 97.73
10-11 DPO - Creamy CM, Nausea, BFN 97.73
11-12 DPO - Sticky CM, Nausea, 97.90
12-13 DPO - Reflux, 98.04
13-14 DPO - 97.90 but woke up at 6am instead of 8:30am

There have also been other times where I threw up in my mouth a little which is unusual for me. 

Also, I usually get sore bbs 5 days before AF like clockwork but nothing yet. The longest my cycle has ever been was 40 days. I ordered a bunch of wondfros for the first time and started temping a few days ago too for next month.


What do you ladies think? Any hope?


----------



## Jrepp

T


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds wonderful LondonBean! Eeeek! So exciting! 

Sorry the witch showed Jrep! :( Here's to December being the month for us both. :)


----------



## LondonBean

Thank you, Leinzlove! FX'ed! I have no idea what is going to happen. I wish the best for us all!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Nothing new today so far. Just some twinges on my right side (but I'm supposed to ovulate left )


----------



## tracdesi

Just took this this morning with fmu. My eyes are still fuzzy from sleeping but I swear I see a line. When I invert colours on my phone there's definitely a line and it came up right away....:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## fleabum82

<a href="https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=HTML&utm_campaign=tickers" title="Pregnancy"><img src="https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1927fd.aspx" alt=" BabyFruit Ticker" border="0" /></a>


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Still 4 days until testing for me...having a few cramps, but they're not too painful. Still hopeful this will be our month (if so, we would be due a few days before our 7th wedding anniversary :) ).

Last week I started doing shakeology to try and lose some weight (to feel better about myself and help with TTC), and I'm happy to say I'm already down 4 pounds. 

Hope everyone has a great day, and hopefully we'll see more BFP's before the end of the month :)


----------



## LauraJayne53

Hi everyone, just wanted to butt I'm currently starting my two week wait. Forgot how horrible it is :( good luck to those that are testing soon xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

LauraJayne53 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to butt I'm currently starting my two week wait. Forgot how horrible it is :( good luck to those that are testing soon xx

Good luck to you too hun! Hope the 2WW goes by fast for you :hugs:


----------



## pushmug7

i am out , i tested negative this morning with a clearblue compact .im currently 11dpo
moving on to december thread , sorry for the bfns and losses and congratulations to all bfps H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry tracdesi, I don't see anything.


----------



## Princesa7

No birthday BFP for me just a stark white BFN at cd29 13dpo with a FRER & FMU!!!!:nope: But no AF either wich either shows up in the middle of the night it by mid day so we shall see and I'll be back to update.


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

Hi guys 

I marked myself as out yesterday but I really don't know what's going on? I'm having the lightest period ever literally just a bit of brown or pink when I wipe nothing on my pad or in the toilet normally I would bleed very heavily for at least 5-7 days! There is a possibility I ovulated late this month (around a week ago) has anyone got any ideas?? I have literally never had anything like this before and with dd never had any bleeding whilst pregnant? I know I'm probably just imagining it but this is so strange for me! And I've been the toilet at work 10 times today (to pee) normally when I'm af'ing I retain water and barely pee! Someone help!! Xx


----------



## al22003

Can I join? AF is due to arrive on Thanksgiving (that's something to be thankful for, right?!). I'll probably test on November 24 (cd25, 10dpo).


----------



## tracdesi

do you see it on this one? (taken with my cannon) its hard to get a good picture when the file size has to be so small
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1630.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Princesa7

tracdesi-I can't tell sorry!!! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## maribusta79

BFP today!!! CD 29, 14 DPO, tested with FRER. I can't believe how lucky we were, we are older (me 34, DH 43) and this was our first cycle and we used the Clearblue advanced digital OPK, worked like a charm! Still in shock! The 2nd line came up right away and is a clear solid pink, no guessing or squinting needed lol!


----------



## Laelani

Doctor confirmed that I am pregnant today! She still wants me to take a test in 4-7 days so I have visual proof for my own self but yeah definitely there. May also be multiples, will find out in a few weeks if that's the case.


----------



## Nini Lopez

Congrats girls


----------



## PJS1982

Hi! HUGE congratulations to all the BFPers! Can I join ya'll? currently 5-6 dpo in the TWW. This is round 8 since my first chemical in april and a second in oct.


----------



## al22003

PJS1982-I am also currently 5dpo. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## charlotte3390

Hi all
Well today I got my bfp yay!!
I'm cd25 13dpo. 2nd month ttc # 2
I had no symptoms at all except I got a spot at the weekend and I never get spots!
Good luck everyone still waiting to test xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations to all the new BFPs :)


----------



## Princesa7

Congrats on the latest BFP's!!!!!!

Still no sign of AF over here just keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## PJS1982

al22003 said:


> PJS1982-I am also currently 5dpo. When do you plan on testing?

I plan to start at 10dpo. Funny thing is I feel absolutely nothing other than dull cramping and shooting vagina pain when all my other BFN months, I felt everything under the sun. Haha So hopefully that means something! :thumbup: What about you?


----------



## al22003

PJS1982 said:


> al22003 said:
> 
> 
> PJS1982-I am also currently 5dpo. When do you plan on testing?
> 
> I plan to start at 10dpo. Funny thing is I feel absolutely nothing other than dull cramping and shooting vagina pain when all my other BFN months, I felt everything under the sun. Haha So hopefully that means something! :thumbup: What about you?Click to expand...

Not a whole lot of symptoms. I cramped pretty intensely during O and have had some mild cramping ever since. Other than that, not a whole lot going on. I've been getting heartburn the past couple of days, but I think it's too early to associate that with being pregnant.


----------



## toffee87

al22003 said:


> PJS1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al22003 said:
> 
> 
> PJS1982-I am also currently 5dpo. When do you plan on testing?
> 
> I plan to start at 10dpo. Funny thing is I feel absolutely nothing other than dull cramping and shooting vagina pain when all my other BFN months, I felt everything under the sun. Haha So hopefully that means something! :thumbup: What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Not a whole lot of symptoms. I cramped pretty intensely during O and have had some mild cramping ever since. Other than that, not a whole lot going on. I've been getting heartburn the past couple of days, but I think it's too early to associate that with being pregnant.Click to expand...


I had heartburn on 9/10 dpo :). I don't get it usually x


----------



## PJS1982

toffee87 said:


> al22003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJS1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al22003 said:
> 
> 
> PJS1982-I am also currently 5dpo. When do you plan on testing?
> 
> I plan to start at 10dpo. Funny thing is I feel absolutely nothing other than dull cramping and shooting vagina pain when all my other BFN months, I felt everything under the sun. Haha So hopefully that means something! :thumbup: What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Not a whole lot of symptoms. I cramped pretty intensely during O and have had some mild cramping ever since. Other than that, not a whole lot going on. I've been getting heartburn the past couple of days, but I think it's too early to associate that with being pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had heartburn on 9/10 dpo :). I don't get it usually xClick to expand...

I had some mild heartburn (like a burning lump in my throat) last night before bed, but I sometimes have reflux, so who knows! I had some serious double sided O pains on CD16, too. Never had that happen before.


----------



## 1stbeanybaby

toffee87 said:


> BFP for me today :) x

Congrats Toffee87!!!


----------



## Buttercup84

I'll now be testing on 30th at 11dpo :flower:


----------



## Jrepp

I swear I'll be updating the front page. I tried to make a nifty little calendar, but it didn't work out so well.

AFM: AF heavy today with some major cramping. Ff and of out ovulation between cd 13 and 21, so I only have between 11 and 19 days to go.


----------



## salu_34

So, turns out the bleach I was smelling was in fact on my new sweatshirt...... Big bleach stain on the elbow :( that's what I get for working in a daycare!

OF put my O date, at CD 17, which was Saturday, which puts me at 3DPO...I'm not 100% if I should trust that, since my temp yesterday was super high due to the fact that I was sweating out my fever ... Should I disregard that temp, and see what happens, or leave it the same? Any suggestions ?


----------



## MrsLake2013

My chart is still rocky. OPKs are still faint (normally stark white). I've had multiple patches of ewcm. Pretty sure this is going to be an anovulatory cycle unfortunately.


----------



## maribusta79

PJS1982 said:


> al22003 said:
> 
> 
> PJS1982-I am also currently 5dpo. When do you plan on testing?
> 
> I plan to start at 10dpo. Funny thing is I feel absolutely nothing other than dull cramping and shooting vagina pain when all my other BFN months, I felt everything under the sun. Haha So hopefully that means something! :thumbup: What about you?Click to expand...

PJS1982, don't worry about a lack of symptoms, I was totally convinced I was gonna have a bfn cuz I didn't feel "different enough", I even thought af was coming cuz I had cramps last nite and a few nites ago I had shooting vag pain too lol and BFP today :) I say try and hold out a little longer to avoid disappointment, I tested today at CD29, 14 DPO and got a strong, immediate BFP.

Good luck all ladies waiting to test!


----------



## toffee87

I only tested cause I had a temp drop and thought 'well I'll test and get it out of my head'. I couldn't believe it, took 5 tests haha x


----------



## MKAC2005

I think my chart is all messed up...idk. I also wound up only DTD every other day during my fertile period and I should have ovulated today. My DH's work schedule has been different he has been working mornings instead of evenings and I work evenings so it's been difficult to have time to DTD. Ugh!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Can I join? Nov 26 please.


----------



## kippykoo

Looks like I'm out this cycle. The witch got me yesterday even though I was super stressed out. =/ Hopefully December will be luckier for me and DH. Good luck to those that are still in!! Baby dust all around.


----------



## Jrepp

How would your ladies feel about everyone sticking around in this thread for December? If you already got a bfp, I would love to stay connected and see how you are doing (after all, we waited with you through the dreaded tww!). If the witch came this month, I would love to see who gets a bfp next month!

P.s. Went through all 153 pages of posts and updated the front page.


----------



## toffee87

Still need to add mine


----------



## Jrepp

I was still working on it, but you should be in now.


----------



## 24ttc1

AF showed up :(


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry 24


----------



## Ckelly79

Fab idea jrepp I might not post often but the tread keeps me going. I do however think im out this month as I feel nothing. Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFPs those of you where af got u december could be ur month with a little Christmas magic ;)


----------



## K.N

Still no witch, Still no BFP - Just waiting it out - Getting impatient for either! Just wish I knew - is it gunna be a bfp, or just a late af hahaha. 

Hope everyone else is going well :)


----------



## salu_34

I think my fever and vomiting on Sunday and Monday messed upmy O date. I disregarded Monday's temp, as it was super high, and I feel that it was due to the fact that I was sweating out my fever. Now my temp has dropped since yesterday's normal temp. Guh, not too sure what to think. I have a feeling this month is going to be a bust again :(


----------



## DSemcho

I'm fine with that Jrepp, especially since I think I'll be due on 1DEC. Having hard twinges in my uterus.


----------



## Jrepp

Yay DS, that might be something good!

Keep your chin up salu. You never know when it's going to happen. I thought for sure that I was out in September, but got a positive. It can happen any time.


----------



## DSemcho

Maybe. I'm trying not to symptom spot. I can't even remember what DPO I am until I post and look at my signature lol


----------



## Jrepp

Lol, I get that way too. It's easier to not get so caught up that way.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm trying not to cause I'm 80% sure I'm out. But oddly enough I keep wanting to do a birthing plan and feel like stork nesting  But only over the past day or two.


----------



## Princesa7

I'm out!!!!!!! The :witch: got me at 6am this morning!!!!! 

Off to the next cycle and goodluck to those still getting ready to test!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Bfp!!! Omg my rainbow baby is coming!! I was due to test on Nov 21st but I caved and tested this morning!! So freaking happy!!


----------



## charlotte3390

PJS1982 said:


> al22003 said:
> 
> 
> PJS1982-I am also currently 5dpo. When do you plan on testing?
> 
> I plan to start at 10dpo. Funny thing is I feel absolutely nothing other than dull cramping and shooting vagina pain when all my other BFN months, I felt everything under the sun. Haha So hopefully that means something! :thumbup: What about you?Click to expand...

Last cycle I had every symptom under the sun. This cycle I've had nothing and got my bfp yesterday so fingers crossed you you. Good luck xx


----------



## Laelani

I would definitely stick around and let everyone know how things are going and would love to hear how you all are as well :)


----------



## linz143

Jrepp, I'd be happy to stick around for December! I think I'll be testing on Dec 10th if I ovulate at the end of this month.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: ladies, just thought I would update I took a test yesterday @ 9DPO and of course it was negative. After last nights stomach, and nausea I am still not giving up hope. I think I will still be testing on the 24th, which is when my next AF is due :thumbup: fingers crossed.


----------



## Jrepp

Princesa7 said:


> I'm out!!!!!!! The :witch: got me at 6am this morning!!!!!
> 
> Off to the next cycle and goodluck to those still getting ready to test!!!

I'm sorry Princesa7. 



amanda111308 said:


> Bfp!!! Omg my rainbow baby is coming!! I was due to test on Nov 21st but I caved and tested this morning!! So freaking happy!!




charlotte3390 said:


> PJS1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al22003 said:
> 
> 
> PJS1982-I am also currently 5dpo. When do you plan on testing?
> 
> I plan to start at 10dpo. Funny thing is I feel absolutely nothing other than dull cramping and shooting vagina pain when all my other BFN months, I felt everything under the sun. Haha So hopefully that means something! :thumbup: What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Last cycle I had every symptom under the sun. This cycle I've had nothing and got my bfp yesterday so fingers crossed you you. Good luck xxClick to expand...

Congrats ladies! H&h 9 months


----------



## Ckelly79

I too tested and got bfn but im only 10dpo and half way through day:( will test again 24th the day af due


----------



## PJS1982

Anyone else with strange UTI type symptoms? No burning when I pee or anything, but a pinching feeling in what I think is my urethra? lol Like a kind of pressure in my vag with a pinching and shooting vag pain lol This is so weird. It's not painful, just annoying!


----------



## al22003

I've had the same thing! It's almost like that goofy feeling you get when you stick your finger in your belly button. I'm also having pain in the "behind" area when going #2. Sorry for the TMI.


----------



## PJS1982

al22003 said:


> I've had the same thing! It's almost like that goofy feeling you get when you stick your finger in your belly button. I'm also having pain in the "behind" area when going #2. Sorry for the TMI.

OMG YES! Exactly that!! The belly button feeling! And I've been sore from front to back, like a bruise. Like I got punched in the crotch :/


----------



## al22003

No crotch punching here. The strange pulling when I go to the bathroom is the only symptom I have today (6dpo).


----------



## trying4girl2

Hi Ladies! I am new here! I am 4DPO and am planning on testing thanksgiving morning! I would feel so blessed to get a BFP then! I really want to hang on and wait to test until then.. I know i will have the urge to test sooner! lol There are SO many BFP's on here! it is so awesome to see! I feel so happy for every single one that gets a BFP like it was my own! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Not having any symptoms at all this month. Might test tomorrow, even though I said I would hold out until Saturday lol


----------



## trying4girl2

i am having symptoms... but sometimes I feel like its all in my head cause its so early! I have been jotting down things as i feel them. and I make sure i REALLY do feel them before jotting them down lol but this is what it looks like: 
0 day on 11/16/13 (I think im pretty sure) felt kinda cramps in the morning&#8230; and had sticky cm- lots of it
1 dpo 11/17/13- went to wedding&#8230; cramps in the morning&#8230;. Nothing too unusuall&#8230; didn&#8217;t have time to pay attention to my body
2 dpo 11/18/13- cramps mild- headache twords noon.. kinda mild but just there&#8230; feel bloated&#8230; feel sleepy (probably just tired from wedding)- tugging behind belly button. Kinda sore bbs? Or am I making all this up? lol
3 dpo 11/19/13- swollen gums.. twitching and pulling at night and in the morning in lower stomach. BBs still kinda sore.. only when pressed . Cramps
4 dpo 11/20/13- sollen gums still&#8230; shooting pains in breasts&#8230; little cramps and heavy feeling in bottom of stomach


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey ladies! I hope it's ok to join you all. I dont have a test day as I am CD35 with no sign of BFP and shadows on my tests. So just kinda in limbo. I did take a OPK around CD 31 and it was darker then I was getting but not positive. So maybe I O late and just missed the OPK spike? 

Not really sure, but have been going crazy with testing. I am still nursing my 10 month old. so maybe af only came for one month? it was a 7 day long visit though and pretty heavy. Ive been getting cramps on and off like AF is coming, but nothing. My cycle is normally super regular, even after coming back from nursing and births. I have 4 little ones so this is annoying that everything is different and off and I cant tell whats going on! lol 

Anyhow I'll be stalking you ladies! :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Welcome! I'll get you ladies in when I get home. Work is really crazy (well the kids are anyways) and I have 3 minutes left for lunch.

Quick update: light flow today so hopefully I'll be done tomorrow.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi ladies! 
I've been keeping quiet for the last while, a bit consumed with my little bean, and all the associated anxieties!!!

I've a scan tomorrow at 8am, I'll be 6w6d.... I'm not going to expect to see much, I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm soo scared tbh! I have the most ridiculous thoughts going through my head.... Ectopic, no baby just retained tissue, missed Mc! I just can't stop thinking the worst!!

So I'm asking for a few prayers around 8am GMT tomorrow!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bee Bee

Thinking I'm gonna test as early as Sunday morning! Which will be 9 or 10 DPO. MY grandma is coming in tomorrow ad will be leaving on Monday so i am hoping for an early BFP so I can break the news before she leaves :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I've been keeping quiet for the last while, a bit consumed with my little bean, and all the associated anxieties!!!
> 
> I've a scan tomorrow at 8am, I'll be 6w6d.... I'm not going to expect to see much, I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm soo scared tbh! I have the most ridiculous thoughts going through my head.... Ectopic, no baby just retained tissue, missed Mc! I just can't stop thinking the worst!!
> 
> So I'm asking for a few prayers around 8am GMT tomorrow!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

Good luck hun!! Keep us updated. Hope all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Guys, check my testing thread?
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2068157-evap-line-eye-please-look-xx.html


----------



## Jrepp

I see a line, was it within the time?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well- I'd given up completely... Have even been avoiding this site.

2 hour hold, taken at 1 min 
https://s18.postimg.org/r3fp45z15/image.jpg
image hosting


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats hopeful!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi all,
So scan went really well, Im close to tears still!
Measuring 7w exactly, seen the little heartbear!
Tech said everything perfect! Back again in two weeks for another scan!

Thank you everyone for your support! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

Hi everyone turns out my af arriving on Monday was spotting! 7 positive tests and a doctors trip later my little bean is arriving end of July!! I will need amending on first page please xx:happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats hopeful and Mrsrushy! Look forward to seeing you in the July thread! WE STILL NEED A NAME!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Yay Sofa and Rushy!!

So like I said I'm not trying to SS... Today is 5/6DPO (not 100% sure) and me and DH badonkadonked last night for the hell of it... This AM I wake up (well more like 1:45pm lol) go tinkle and wipe, and I expect there to me wet snotty like fluid from his baby gravy, however there are streaks of red in it


----------



## Jrepp

I get that sometimes too. As far as I can tell it's just from little tears down there, but 6dpo, could be implant


----------



## DSemcho

Tears from what?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi ladies, I began spotting yesterday and feel very crampy. I think I am out. But we will see.


----------



## Mrsrushy2013

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi ladies, I began spotting yesterday and feel very crampy. I think I am out. But we will see.

You never know i had the same on Monday but it carried on as spotting and had bfp's today! Good luck xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hi all,
> So scan went really well, Im close to tears still!
> Measuring 7w exactly, seen the little heartbear!
> Tech said everything perfect! Back again in two weeks for another scan!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support! xxxxxxxx

So glad it went well! So happy for you!


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Tears from what?

I know it sounds weird, but my doctor actually explained it to me when she saw some tears up in their. She said that occasionally your veg can become dry during intercourse and the friction causes small rips. Sometimes (usually around o) they tend to bleed because of the increased blood flow to the area, but usually they don't.


----------



## DSemcho

Idk. I didn't spot until at least 13 hours after the sex.... I had even tinkled that morning and there was nothing. It went away about 4 hours later.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well today it's digi official!
I'm so nerve wracked after my last being a chemical. I didn't do a frer today as I didn't wanna be stressing over line darkness, I was going to but I laid awake last night worrying about it lol
I still won't relax until I get past the point my last pregnancy failed.

https://s10.postimg.org/4vsfkk7kp/image.jpg
screen capture windows 7


----------



## DSemcho

:D YAY!!!!



So.... I swabbed the inside of my vaginal cavity with my finger (yes I cleaned it first) and wiped on TP to see if it was that, and it wasn't. Then touched the opening to my cervix, and wiped on the TP and I had light pink. So it's officially coming from my uterus :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

2nd,3rd,4th nov- ewcm
Pressure/cramps

4th & 5th nov + opk

Bded on the 4th and 5th

11th,12th pressure and cramps again

BDed on the 12th

15th nausea in morning

16th boobs feel on fire, headache, really thirsty, headache,

19th bfn on ic

21st tiniest smudge on ic that can only be seen when inverting, got a frer 2 hours later- easily seen BFP

22nd (today) 1-2 on a digi so less than 4 weeks pregnant. 

The dates just don't add up! 

If I'd oved when I had my + opk I would've got a BFP earlier and the clearblue digi would now be at 2-3.
Unless I geared up to ov but didn't until the 11th, 12th that seems like a possibility.
I just can't figure out how far along I'd be. Oh and I'm cd51 after my clomid round failed I must've oved after.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well today it's digi official!
> I'm so nerve wracked after my last being a chemical. I didn't do a frer today as I didn't wanna be stressing over line darkness, I was going to but I laid awake last night worrying about it lol
> I still won't relax until I get past the point my last pregnancy failed.
> 
> https://s10.postimg.org/4vsfkk7kp/image.jpg
> screen capture windows 7

Congrats! Stick, baby, stick! :happydance:


----------



## salu_34

Guh, so I have no clue what's going on now. I had some creamy CM this afternoon, but after going to bathroom a little bit ago, I had some yellowish/opaque what seemed to be eggwhite CM ... but I'm so confused on what exactly EWCM is !!! I know it's stretchy, but is it clear, or slightly white/yellowish tinged?

All this is so confusing, and me thinking I haven't ovulated at all this month, is stressing me out :S


----------



## Jrepp

salu_34 said:


> Guh, so I have no clue what's going on now. I had some creamy CM this afternoon, but after going to bathroom a little bit ago, I had some yellowish/opaque what seemed to be eggwhite CM ... but I'm so confused on what exactly EWCM is !!! I know it's stretchy, but is it clear, or slightly white/yellowish tinged?
> 
> All this is so confusing, and me thinking I haven't ovulated at all this month, is stressing me out :S

It can be clear or it can have a white tint. Just depends on the cycle I suppose. Mine is more of a cloudy clear than true clear. It sounds like you are going to o soon, so you might want to get to baby making.

AFM: Had a fantastic day at work (only 1 out of 8 kids came to school before 11:30 this morning due to weather). I literally got all of my math lessons planned from now until the end of the school year. I just need to line up the tests to how I tweeked the curriculum. Came home and had a great baby making session with the hubby, who is now asleep next to me. Tomorrow we are going to have to finish paking and then we are out of this crazy place. Spoke to the insurance adjuster about the fall I took down the stairs and just have some PT left for my foot, which is going to increase my settlement amount. Life is great today. 

Oh yeah, and hubby was talking about me getting pregnant this month because it would be a great time to tell the family (I think he really wants a baby now)


----------



## fabmomindc

Just passing through. Congratulations to all the BFPs and sorry to those AF got.


----------



## salu_34

Jrepp said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Guh, so I have no clue what's going on now. I had some creamy CM this afternoon, but after going to bathroom a little bit ago, I had some yellowish/opaque what seemed to be eggwhite CM ... but I'm so confused on what exactly EWCM is !!! I know it's stretchy, but is it clear, or slightly white/yellowish tinged?
> 
> All this is so confusing, and me thinking I haven't ovulated at all this month, is stressing me out :S
> 
> It can be clear or it can have a white tint. Just depends on the cycle I suppose. Mine is more of a cloudy clear than true clear. It sounds like you are going to o soon, so you might want to get to baby making.
> 
> AFM: Had a fantastic day at work (only 1 out of 8 kids came to school before 11:30 this morning due to weather). I literally got all of my math lessons planned from now until the end of the school year. I just need to line up the tests to how I tweeked the curriculum. Came home and had a great baby making session with the hubby, who is now asleep next to me. Tomorrow we are going to have to finish paking and then we are out of this crazy place. Spoke to the insurance adjuster about the fall I took down the stairs and just have some PT left for my foot, which is going to increase my settlement amount. Life is great today.
> 
> Oh yeah, and hubby was talking about me getting pregnant this month because it would be a great time to tell the family (I think he really wants a baby now)Click to expand...

I'm marking it down on OF as EWCM for today. OH and I are going to BD tomorrow morning, Saturday and Sunday, hopefully something catches. I think this cycle may be longer than normal now.


----------



## tracdesi

I think I am out - temp plummeted this morning I had spotting in the morning as well and thought af would be here by end if day but I checked my pad at the end of the day (busy day at work) and all there was was green coloured smudges (tmi). Never had his before and now I'm worried :(


----------



## tracdesi

Sorry bout mis-spells. I'm on iPhone


----------



## al22003

I tested this morning at 8dpo and BFN. I know 8dpo is still very early for testing but that doesn't stop me from feeling discouraged. So, any stories of BFNs at 8dpo and then BFPs later would be much appreciated! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## CiderDonut

al22003 said:


> I tested this morning at 8dpo and BFN. I know 8dpo is still very early for testing but that doesn't stop me from feeling discouraged. So, any stories of BFNs at 8dpo and then BFPs later would be much appreciated! Thanks, ladies!

I think I only implanted at 8 dpo, so don't be discouraged. I got a very very very faint BFP at 11 dpo and a more definitive one at 12 dpo. There's still definitely a chance.


----------



## DSemcho

The spotting that started at 2:30/3pm stopped around 7pm last night. Then all last night nothing when I wiped (I was up until about 4am), and then when I wake up today (2pm) I go to the toilet and more pink, and still cramps on the left...


----------



## Krissykat1006

al22003 said:


> I tested this morning at 8dpo and BFN. I know 8dpo is still very early for testing but that doesn't stop me from feeling discouraged. So, any stories of BFNs at 8dpo and then BFPs later would be much appreciated! Thanks, ladies!

I got BFN and 8 and 9 dpo then really faint positive at 10dpo

Never loose hope! :hugs:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: just wanted to let you all know I got my :witch: today, 2 days early, so on to December threads


----------



## Arlandria

Soooo I tested on 20th got a :bfn: 10 DPO

No idea what made me want to test again today, 12 DPO and got a :bfp:


I just hope my little snowflake sticks for good!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## amanda111308

I ended up having a chemical :( AF rolled in today :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Arlandria said:


> Soooo I tested on 20th got a :bfn: 10 DPO
> 
> No idea what made me want to test again today, 12 DPO and got a :bfp:
> 
> 
> I just hope my little snowflake sticks for good!!!! :cloud9:

Congrats!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

amanda111308 said:


> I ended up having a chemical :( AF rolled in today :(

Oh hun I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## tracdesi

Af here for me as well I ovulated four days early for some reason this cycle and my cycle length is now also four days shorter. I want to get my fsh tested I am hoping it isn't a sign of d.o.r :(


----------



## DSemcho

d.o.r.?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> d.o.r.?

Diminishing ovarian reserve 
(Premenopausal)


----------



## MrsLake2013

Temp drop this morning removed my crosshairs. Seems my body isn't working as well as I thought....:cry:


----------



## DSemcho

Aww. I'm worried about that myself because I've always O'd on CD18, but the past 4 cycles have been between CD21 and 22 =/


----------



## MKAC2005

Are you suppose to O on the same day each month? This is only my 2nd cycle using FF but last month it says I O'd on CD 14 and this month it's saying CD 13?


----------



## DSemcho

Generally you should, unless something causes other wise like stress or what not. How ever many days early/late you O is how many days early/late your AF will be. Your LP is always the same. I've been CD18 for an O day for almost 2 years, until the past 4 months.


----------



## tracdesi

Me too, I've always O'd between cd 17-19, this cycle is the first that I've o'd on CD 13 or 14
I went to the doctor and asked if I could have fsh tested cause I'm CD1 today and he said no and said I "just need to relax".
I've been crying all day and just feel like these male doctors really have no idea, he says I'm too anxious, well here's a thought, why not order the test, it takes two seconds, and maybe I wont feel so anxious? or instead I should just "relax" and wait to see if I have a problem or not.
?


----------



## linz143

MKAC2005 said:


> Are you suppose to O on the same day each month? This is only my 2nd cycle using FF but last month it says I O'd on CD 14 and this month it's saying CD 13?

No, it doesn't need to be on the same day every month to be healthy and normal. Just because some women are always on the same day doesn't mean that everyone is. I ovulate on average anywhere from CD 12-14 and it's different every month. Last month I came of the pill and it was CD15. The month I got pregnant with DD it was CD11. But I've never had it before CD 11 or after CD15, and like I said 90% of the time it's CD12-14.

It's perfectly fine and normal for it to bounce around by a few days. It's the second half of your cycle that should always be the same.

If we always ovulated on the same day every month there'd be no need for OPKs.


----------



## DSemcho

So me and DH badonkadonked tonight to.... No bleeding after, and I didn't have streaks like yesterday today, I only had one occurrence of pink. So the spotting wasn't from sex!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

tracdesi said:


> Me too, I've always O'd between cd 17-19, this cycle is the first that I've o'd on CD 13 or 14
> I went to the doctor and asked if I could have fsh tested cause I'm CD1 today and he said no and said I "just need to relax".
> I've been crying all day and just feel like these male doctors really have no idea, he says I'm too anxious, well here's a thought, why not order the test, it takes two seconds, and maybe I wont feel so anxious? or instead I should just "relax" and wait to see if I have a problem or not.
> ?

Then find a female doc?


----------



## MKAC2005

Thanks for the info, I remember reading somewhere and I thought it said you should O on the same day each month, but maybe it was about the LP. Things were so much easier with my first 2 pregnancies, I knew nothing about temping, charting, OPK's or even when I O'd or about EWCM!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp you haven't updated me to BFP :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

What do u think? 50 hours difference. 

https://s17.postimg.org/dzaolq2jz/image.jpg

https://s17.postimg.org/uls8usvhr/image.jpg


how to do a screenshot on a pc


----------



## MKAC2005

def. a darker line


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MKAC2005 said:


> def. a darker line


Thank u.
I was worried it wasn't 2+ days dark enough.


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> MKAC2005 said:
> 
> 
> def. a darker line
> 
> 
> Thank u.
> I was worried it wasn't 2+ days dark enough.Click to expand...

Sorry, I updated the wrong person. I'll get it in a second.


----------



## glbaby1

I actually get two shots at it this month. AF showed up November 2nd after a promising round of Clomid and IUI. :( However, since my cycles range from 25-27 days, new AF due maybe Thanksgiving day. Cycle has been weird since taking the month off from Clomid and unsure when I actually ovulated. Got a faint line this morning around 7:30am (CD 21), and felt a strange sharp pain in my uterus around 4pm. Took another test around 7:30pm just to see if it could have been implantation cramping and the line was darker! Could HGC show up that quickly or am I just losing my mind?


----------



## DSemcho

MKAC2005 said:


> Thanks for the info, I remember reading somewhere and I thought it said you should O on the same day each month, but maybe it was about the LP. Things were so much easier with my first 2 pregnancies, I knew nothing about temping, charting, OPK's or even when I O'd or about EWCM!

I didn't know anything about any of it either until I joined this forum, and then bought TCOYF (Taking Charge Of Your Fertility).... Whew... I'm like a guru now to the average woman lol. But I still learn new things all the time. Like I didn't learn that your LP is supposed to be the same every month and that if you ovulate late, you'll get AF late until 4 months ago  (doesn't seem like it was that long ago lol)



No spotting or bleeding this AM, so I'm trying to not get excited. Today puts me at 7/8DPO.... I can take a HPT as early as Wed/Thur but I'm gonna try (hah) to wait until Friday, which is my BDay... But idk if I wanna chance ruining my bday.


----------



## Bee Bee

Congratz to the BFPs!! So awesome!!

I am going on 8 DPO and no symptoms really. I had some strange tightness around my uterus area the past two days, but its gone now. And then, since O day, my boobs have gotten progressively larger and larger and more and more sore. Which is not normal for me at all! I do not recall EVER having breast issues around O or AF time. I only remember once, my nipples really bothering me, but I was like 13 and just started AF/puberty. Anyway, I typically do not fit into a B cup (but too large for an A or half B) but I am currently filling my bra and then some! My husband keeps wanting to motorboat them&#8230;.


EDIT: lol! So, I am sitting in out upstairs office and I told my husband that he needs to take the trash out in the morning. (The kitchen is directly below us downstairs) He's like "Why?!?!?" I said "Because I can smell rotting meat in the trash!" (theres a container that had raw pork from the butcher in it, no actual meat but those things stink up anyway). He says he can't smell a thing and he can't smell it until he goes into the kitchen! XD


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bee Bee said:


> Congratz to the BFPs!! So awesome!!
> 
> I am going on 8 DPO and no symptoms really. I had some strange tightness around my uterus area the past two days, but its gone now. And then, since O day, my boobs have gotten progressively larger and larger and more and more sore. Which is not normal for me at all! I do not recall EVER having breast issues around O or AF time. I only remember once, my nipples really bothering me, but I was like 13 and just started AF/puberty. Anyway, I typically do not fit into a B cup (but too large for an A or half B) but I am currently filling my bra and then some! My husband keeps wanting to motorboat them.
> 
> 
> EDIT: lol! So, I am sitting in out upstairs office and I told my husband that he needs to take the trash out in the morning. (The kitchen is directly below us downstairs) He's like "Why?!?!?" I said "Because I can smell rotting meat in the trash!" (theres a container that had raw pork from the butcher in it, no actual meat but those things stink up anyway). He says he can't smell a thing and he can't smell it until he goes into the kitchen! XD



Wow, my boobs have never got bigger til around the 6-8 week mark.


----------



## Bee Bee

hopefulfor1st said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Congratz to the BFPs!! So awesome!!
> 
> I am going on 8 DPO and no symptoms really. I had some strange tightness around my uterus area the past two days, but its gone now. And then, since O day, my boobs have gotten progressively larger and larger and more and more sore. Which is not normal for me at all! I do not recall EVER having breast issues around O or AF time. I only remember once, my nipples really bothering me, but I was like 13 and just started AF/puberty. Anyway, I typically do not fit into a B cup (but too large for an A or half B) but I am currently filling my bra and then some! My husband keeps wanting to motorboat them.
> 
> 
> EDIT: lol! So, I am sitting in out upstairs office and I told my husband that he needs to take the trash out in the morning. (The kitchen is directly below us downstairs) He's like "Why?!?!?" I said "Because I can smell rotting meat in the trash!" (theres a container that had raw pork from the butcher in it, no actual meat but those things stink up anyway). He says he can't smell a thing and he can't smell it until he goes into the kitchen! XD
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, my boobs have never got bigger til around the 6-8 week mark.Click to expand...

I know! Hopefully its a good sign  

PS. CONGRATS on your BFP!!! I see you around a lot so I am happy to see you got your BFP finally! <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Thank you I am very optimistic now, my tests look much better compared to my chemical. 
When are you testing?


----------



## Bee Bee

Im gonna try on Sunday until my AF day which should be 27th or 28th. I'm hoping to see something Sunday because my Gma is visiting for the holidays but she leaves on Monday, so it would be nice to see a BFP before she leaves!


----------



## DSemcho

I think I'm gonna punch my husband when I get home from work. He knows about the spotting, and I just told him the earliest I can test would possibly be Tuesday and he went "So?".... And then he told me I shouldn't even take one, and I said well I have to on Thanksgiving or my Birthday (28th or 29th) and he said "No, you don't. We didn't even do anything this cycle or even have sex that much." And I was like so what are you saying? He goes, "YOU. ARE. NOT. PREGNANT."....


----------



## Bee Bee

DSemcho said:


> I think I'm gonna punch my husband when I get home from work. He knows about the spotting, and I just told him the earliest I can test would possibly be Tuesday and he went "So?".... And then he told me I shouldn't even take one, and I said well I have to on Thanksgiving or my Birthday (28th or 29th) and he said "No, you don't. We didn't even do anything this cycle or even have sex that much." And I was like so what are you saying? He goes, "YOU. ARE. NOT. PREGNANT."....

What a jerk! D: My husband is the opposite, we could of had sex once that month and he insists I am pregnant (that happened last month lol)


I don't mean to be insensitive, but does he really want a baby right now? Seems like he isn't very supportive to you a lot of the time :( (Sorry if thats a rude question) Or is it maybe that he's just downhearted from BFNs and stuff?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> I think I'm gonna punch my husband when I get home from work. He knows about the spotting, and I just told him the earliest I can test would possibly be Tuesday and he went "So?".... And then he told me I shouldn't even take one, and I said well I have to on Thanksgiving or my Birthday (28th or 29th) and he said "No, you don't. We didn't even do anything this cycle or even have sex that much." And I was like so what are you saying? He goes, "YOU. ARE. NOT. PREGNANT."....


He really sounds like a jerk...and really doesn't sound at all like he wants a baby from what you've said on here. It sounds a little odd?


----------



## DSemcho

It does!! I don't get it, I've offered many times over the past year to stop TTC and he keeps saying no. But then he makes comments like this.  And then when I try to talk about that fact, he gets angry. I'm soo confused when it comes to this because he doesn't share my excitement.

Btw ya'll can ask me anything, I'm a very open person and I'm not easily offended.... Unless you make fat jokes.... Then I smack a hoe. lol


----------



## Bee Bee

DSemcho said:


> It does!! I don't get it, I've offered many times over the past year to stop TTC and he keeps saying no. But then he makes comments like this.  And then when I try to talk about that fact, he gets angry. I'm soo confused when it comes to this because he doesn't share my excitement.
> 
> Btw ya'll can ask me anything, I'm a very open person and I'm not easily offended.... Unless you make fat jokes.... Then I smack a hoe. lol

Oh Good! I just don't want to be insensitive! I know how emotional TTC is already without outsiders questioning your life! lol! 

Maybe its just that he doesn't want to get his hopes up? But he's probably not great at portraying that without coming off the way he does? You've had a few MCs right? I suppose maybe he wants a baby but just doesn't want to get attached to the idea of PG or even a BFP till you're in the clear. I guess all this could just be a defense mechanism.


----------



## DSemcho

Maybe. The first time I got pregnant he was really angry because we weren't trying, but we weren't preventing either. The second time I didn't tell him until 2 weeks after I lost it. I'm thinking he expected it to be a "one hit wonder". I hear him say a lot that getting pregnant is supposed to be easy and free lol.


----------



## tracdesi

hopefulfor1st said:


> tracdesi said:
> 
> 
> Me too, I've always O'd between cd 17-19, this cycle is the first that I've o'd on CD 13 or 14
> I went to the doctor and asked if I could have fsh tested cause I'm CD1 today and he said no and said I "just need to relax".
> I've been crying all day and just feel like these male doctors really have no idea, he says I'm too anxious, well here's a thought, why not order the test, it takes two seconds, and maybe I wont feel so anxious? or instead I should just "relax" and wait to see if I have a problem or not.
> ?
> 
> Then find a female doc?Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip- I have tried there aren't too many to start with and I called the females none are taking new patients.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

tracdesi said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracdesi said:
> 
> 
> Me too, I've always O'd between cd 17-19, this cycle is the first that I've o'd on CD 13 or 14
> I went to the doctor and asked if I could have fsh tested cause I'm CD1 today and he said no and said I "just need to relax".
> I've been crying all day and just feel like these male doctors really have no idea, he says I'm too anxious, well here's a thought, why not order the test, it takes two seconds, and maybe I wont feel so anxious? or instead I should just "relax" and wait to see if I have a problem or not.
> ?
> 
> Then find a female doc?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the tip- I have tried there aren't too many to start with and I called the females none are taking new patients.Click to expand...

Keep trying every few weeks- people are dying all the time!


----------



## DSemcho

O.O


----------



## Lindreed

Lol


----------



## KitteyKat2010

LOL :rofl:


----------



## al22003

I tested this morning at 10dpo. I can't handle the disappointment anymore so I won't be testing again until after af is due. She's due on thanksgiving. I really thought this was going to be our month. If I'm not pregnant, my boobs can stop hurting any time now. I never had pms symptoms until we started ttc. Why does my body love to torture me?!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

al22003 said:


> I tested this morning at 10dpo. I can't handle the disappointment anymore so I won't be testing again until after af is due. She's due on thanksgiving. I really thought this was going to be our month. If I'm not pregnant, my boobs can stop hurting any time now. I never had pms symptoms until we started ttc. Why does my body love to torture me?!

I know how you feel. I'm 10dpo as well and another BFN (but on a cheapie). I really felt this could be our month. Hope AF stays away for both of us and we get a surprise :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Im out af showed on time as always.im like clockwork. Heres to December Next one due 21st right before crimbo Good luck ladies I hope u get ur bfp x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I had a very very faint second line on a dollar tree test this afternoon. Not getting up my hopes yet though, hubby bought some FRER's which I'll use in the morning with FMU.


----------



## Bee Bee

al22003 said:


> I tested this morning at 10dpo. I can't handle the disappointment anymore so I won't be testing again until after af is due. She's due on thanksgiving. I really thought this was going to be our month. If I'm not pregnant, my boobs can stop hurting any time now. I never had pms symptoms until we started ttc. Why does my body love to torture me?!

I also tested this morning at 9 DPO, AF is due Thanjsgiving as well. I am having really bad boob issues too! Im feeling really good about this month, so hopefully I get my BFP before Thanksgiving!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

DenyseGiguere said:


> I had a very very faint second line on a dollar tree test this afternoon. Not getting up my hopes yet though, hubby bought some FRER's which I'll use in the morning with FMU.

Fingers crossed for you, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## glbaby1

Been testing all weekend and all four tests are BFP!!!!! Wait, what? After two failed rounds if IUI, we take a month off from any artificialhelp and bam! Getting beta sometime this week to confirm because despite what the tests say, I still can't believe it! Sticky Baby Dust!!!


----------



## glbaby1

Jrepp said:


> Some people are already out for October, so here is a November thread. Baby dust to everyone and good luck!
> 
> 
> *November 1*
> :bfp:Lauren1979:bfp:
> :angel:Jokerette :angel:
> :bfp:Divvy:bfp:
> :witch:biscuit gal:witch:
> 
> *November 2*
> :witch:Maybababy13:witch:
> :witch:Literati_Love:witch:
> :bfp:Americanhoney:bfp:
> :witch:PnkPolkaDots:witch:
> 
> *November 3*
> :witch:Krippy:witch:
> :witch:Kirsty3051:witch:
> :witch:Angelbump:witch:
> 
> *November 4*
> :witch:Hannah.W:witch:
> :witch:Alicarr74:witch:
> :witch:Buttercup84:witch:
> :witch:Rw7y:witch:
> Rosy13
> Glbaby1
> 
> *November 5*
> :bfp:Sofaqueen77:bfp:
> Ashleighhh
> :witch:MommyCandice:witch:
> :witch:Squirrel.:witch:
> Captain
> :bfp:Tddunn:bfp:
> :bfp:Rickles:bfp:
> :witch:MKAC2005:witch:
> :witch:Craftybashly:witch:
> 
> *November 6*
> :witch:Lii24:witch:
> :bfp:BullsBabe:bfp:
> :witch:Nabbz90:witch:
> Boumboum
> :witch:MoldyVoldy:witch:
> :witch:Soulshaken:witch:
> 
> *November 7*
> :witch:Beneathmywing:witch:
> :witch:BBbliss:witch:
> :witch:MnGmakes3:witch:
> :bfp:Brandicanucks:bfp:
> :witch:LittleSesame:witch:
> :witch:MeaganMackenz:witch:
> :bfp:BullsBabe:bfp:
> :witch:Lindreed:witch:
> 
> *November 8*
> :bfp:Paula08049:bfp:
> :bfp:Ellie001:bfp:
> :witch:Stephj25:witch:
> :witch:Lindreed:witch:
> :bfp:SRTbaby:bfp:
> :witch:Soulshaken:witch:
> :angel:JessieJ24:angel:
> 
> *November 9*
> :witch:DobyForever:witch:
> :witch:Lynsey82:witch:
> Purplecupcake
> :witch:Mrs Dragonfly:witch:
> :witch:RosieB1977:witch:
> :witch:Rok_USA:witch:
> 
> *November 10*
> :witch:Twinklie12:witch:
> :witch:RubyRainbows:witch:
> :bfp:Strudel:bfp:
> :bfp:Espero:bfp:
> 
> *November 11*
> :witch:3Chords:witch:
> :witch:Jacksonl8805:witch:
> :bfp:Babers:bfp:
> 
> *November 12*
> Mel28Nicole
> :angel:BoobsMcGee27:angel:
> :bfp:Gidge:bfp:
> :witch:Hopefulfor1st:witch:
> 
> *November 13*
> :witch:Rtebbe89:witch:
> Bluebear1588
> :bfp:Mrs W 11:bfp:
> :witch:LeinzLove:witch:
> :witch:Linz143:witch:
> Amal Zid
> :witch:Charmedkristy:witch:
> 
> *November 14*
> :bfp:Sailorsgirl:bfp:
> :bfp:Mrspat:bfp:
> :bfp:Brunettebimbo:bfp:
> 
> *November 15*
> :bfp:Anniebobs:bfp:
> :witch:Biscuitgal:witch:
> Sparkles1984
> Aidensmommy1
> :bfp:Leti:bfp:
> 
> *November 16*
> :witch:Jrepp:witch:
> 
> *November 17*
> GRGirl
> Skimomma
> :witch:24ttc1:witch:
> 
> *November 18*
> :coffee:MrsLake2013:coffee:
> :bfp:Toffee87:bfp:
> WantABump7
> Shannon30
> 
> *November 19*
> :witch:HGsurvivor05:witch:
> :bfp:CiderDonut:bfp:
> :witch:Princesa7:witch:
> :witch:K151:witch:
> Londonbean
> :witch:Rustyswife828:witch:
> :bfp:Fleabaum:bfp:
> :bfp:Hopin&Prayin:bfp:
> :witch:K.N:witch:
> :bfp:MrsRushley2013:bfp:
> :bfp:Charlotte3390:bfp:
> 
> *November 20*
> Flibberty87
> :bfp:Hopefulfor1st:bfp:
> :angel:Hopin&Prayin:angel:
> :witch:PeachDaisy:witch:
> :witch:Countrygirl3:witch:
> :bfp:Ariandra:bfp:
> :bfp:1stbeanybaby:bfp:
> 
> *November 21*
> Tracdesi
> :angel:Amanda111308:angel:
> :bfp:Maribusta79:bfp:
> 
> *November 22*
> Shelby1090
> :witch:Kippykoo:witch:
> :witch:Countrygirl3:witch:
> 
> *November 23*
> Nini Lopez
> Xs5
> Savvy saver
> 
> *November 24*
> Augustbride6
> KitteyKat2010
> Ckelly79
> Al22003
> :bfp:Laelani:bfp:
> 
> *November 25*
> DenyseGiguere
> Bee Bee
> Esmommy2010
> 
> *November 26*
> Pushmug7
> Lijsken87
> Kantny09
> Saremcd
> Momof3girls
> Trying4girl2
> 
> *November 27*
> Ellitigg
> Literati_Love
> 
> *November 28*
> Siyren
> 2moms2be
> Pheadypants
> Beth3107
> Littleone1993
> Gohan3117
> 
> *November 29*
> Hanie22
> Salu_34
> Fabmomindc
> Missranda
> 
> *November 30*
> Alicarr74
> MnGmakes3
> MKAC2005
> Cheekygringo
> Clovercandy
> Pjs1982
> Buttercup84
> Mommyof2peas
> 
> *December 1*
> DSemcho
> 
> *December 10*
> Linz143
> 
> ​[/QUOTEHi, BFN for Nov 2nd AF (under Nov 4), but got BFP all weekend. YAH! AF was due 11/27. glbaby


----------



## Sparkles1984

Finally got my BFP! Was due my period a week and 2 days ago and been testing everyday with BFN and today I got a faint BFP on the internet cheapies and then confirmed with a First Response! Not sure why I got such a late BFP, maybe I ovulated later who knows!


----------



## DSemcho

DenyseGiguere said:


> I had a very very faint second line on a dollar tree test this afternoon. Not getting up my hopes yet though, hubby bought some FRER's which I'll use in the morning with FMU.

OOooh!! Promising!!! :D I hope tomorrow is good.



Bee Bee said:


> al22003 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning at 10dpo. I can't handle the disappointment anymore so I won't be testing again until after af is due. She's due on thanksgiving. I really thought this was going to be our month. If I'm not pregnant, my boobs can stop hurting any time now. I never had pms symptoms until we started ttc. Why does my body love to torture me?!
> 
> I also tested this morning at 9 DPO, AF is due Thanjsgiving as well. I am having really bad boob issues too! Im feeling really good about this month, so hopefully I get my BFP before Thanksgiving!Click to expand...

I usually get sore boobs when AF is coming, so far nothing... But I still have a few more days. I hope your soreness is a good thing! Fx'd!




glbaby1 said:


> Been testing all weekend and all four tests are BFP!!!!! Wait, what? After two failed rounds if IUI, we take a month off from any artificialhelp and bam! Getting beta sometime this week to confirm because despite what the tests say, I still can't believe it! Sticky Baby Dust!!!




Sparkles1984 said:


> Finally got my BFP! Was due my period a week and 2 days ago and been testing everyday with BFN and today I got a faint BFP on the internet cheapies and then confirmed with a First Response! Not sure why I got such a late BFP, maybe I ovulated later who knows!

Congrats you two!!! :D :happydance::happydance:

AFM - Me and DH DTD last night for funzies, and when he bumped my cervix it hurt (where normally it feels really good) and then this AM I had spotting agian. So Idk if the spotting was IB anymore =/ And the only two times it's ever hurt when he hit my cervix was when I had PID (Jan 2011 and Apr 2011), so I have an appointment scheduled tomorrow to let the doctor know I had spotting, but also pain during sex.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

After my two very faint positives on cheapies yesterday, I am happy to report I got my BFP this morning on FRER!!! We are so excited. After being diagnosed with PCOS in September, I wasn't sure this was in the cards for us. I am over the moon!! Thank you ladies for all of your support.

Good luck to those still waiting to test and lots of :dust: 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131125_051959_283.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats!!!!


----------



## trying4girl2

So ladies! i am kinda in a :shrug: zone... i wanted to take a test in the morning just because i had a few of the dollar tree store tests laying around. I woke up at 3 am dying to pee... so i decided to just take the test.. I took it and looked after washing my hands glanced at it and thought i saw a ghost line after about one minute but decided it was probably too early to test anyway and went back to bed. in the morning at 6 am (three hours later) i went to the bathroom again and looked at my test and it was clearly a faint pink line.... now i am wondering.. why didnt i wait the 5 min to see if it showed within 5 min? and its a pink line... not gray.. so dont know if it can still be an evap line? what do you guys think? I will test tomorrow morning again for sure! and this time will wait my 5 min lol I have attached a photo of this test that i had now. I can see the line much darker in person then in the pic lol
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry ive been mia! We moved over the weekend and I dont have internet access. I will catch up and update the rront page hopefully today (internet should be up by 5pm). 

In the meantime - congrats to the new bfps, and sorry to those of you that are out. 

I have my nerve block appointment/mc follow up appointment today


----------



## trying4girl2

SOOOOO ladies! I have some VERY exciting news fo you all!!!! :happydance::happydance:
I held my urine for 3 hours right now and I went and bought a test at our pharmacy (i work in a hospital) it was a one-step pregnancy test brand (says compare to E.P.T) and right away it became POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!! i am doing a happy dance right now! :happydance::happydance: i have a BFP on 9dpo!!!! wow! i am in shock! i have a strong urge to pick up the phone and call DH and tell him but i want to make it special and will tell him today evening in person! OMG so excited! Baby dust to all of you that are testing! I had SOOOO many symptoms that I thought i was going crazy! if anyone wants I can post on here :) Im sending baby dust to all of you! this is our first month TTC and I am very excited that its all happened so fast!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bee Bee

trying4girl2 said:


> SOOOOO ladies! I have some VERY exciting news fo you all!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> I held my urine for 3 hours right now and I went and bought a test at our pharmacy (i work in a hospital) it was a one-step pregnancy test brand (says compare to E.P.T) and right away it became POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!! i am doing a happy dance right now! :happydance::happydance: i have a BFP on 9dpo!!!! wow! i am in shock! i have a strong urge to pick up the phone and call DH and tell him but i want to make it special and will tell him today evening in person! OMG so excited! Baby dust to all of you that are testing! I had SOOOO many symptoms that I thought i was going crazy! if anyone wants I can post on here :) Im sending baby dust to all of you! this is our first month TTC and I am very excited that its all happened so fast!


omg! Congrats! :happydance: This is month #2 for me and I'm hoping for my BFP


----------



## glbaby1

Congrats trying4girl2! I got my :bfp: yesterday, which was either 9DPO or 11DPO depending on which chart you look at. So we should be due close to the same day! Amazing that it only took you one month! I have been getting faint lines since Friday, which is ridiculously early. I am starting to think my levels are through the roof and there is more than one in there... Oh boy... We shall see. YAH!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## trying4girl2

Thank you guys!!!! this is so exciting! it still hasnt even settled in me yet! and still in disbilife at the moment! :happydance: 
thanks Bee Bee! I hope you get your bfp soon! Baby dust to you!!!
glbaby! congrats to you too!!! per my tracker i am due aug 7th 2014! OMG still not sinking in yet! lol im so glad I have you guys on here... cause I am soooo wanting to tell someone already lol I am amazed that it took me only one month as well.. and since we are trying for a girl this time ( i already have 2 boys) we didnt bd as much and i thought our chances were slim this month. also the last time we bd was a day before Ovulation so i didnt know if it would work or not. OMG a :baby: is being formed RIGHT NOW! lol (still trying to make it sink in) but it does explain all my symptoms now... i had WAY too many....


----------



## DenyseGiguere

trying4girl2 said:


> SOOOOO ladies! I have some VERY exciting news fo you all!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> I held my urine for 3 hours right now and I went and bought a test at our pharmacy (i work in a hospital) it was a one-step pregnancy test brand (says compare to E.P.T) and right away it became POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!! i am doing a happy dance right now! :happydance::happydance: i have a BFP on 9dpo!!!! wow! i am in shock! i have a strong urge to pick up the phone and call DH and tell him but i want to make it special and will tell him today evening in person! OMG so excited! Baby dust to all of you that are testing! I had SOOOO many symptoms that I thought i was going crazy! if anyone wants I can post on here :) Im sending baby dust to all of you! this is our first month TTC and I am very excited that its all happened so fast!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Yay!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats glbaby and trying4girl, awesome news! :happydance: Please do share your early symptoms so I can compare mine! :winkwink:


----------



## glbaby1

Ok trying4girl... we are definitely gonna have to be buddies because we have WAY too much in common 1) My due date is also August 7th. 2)You have 2 boys and trying for a girl, and I have 3 girls trying for a boy. 3) My husband and I are both originally from Missouri (Kansas City), but live in Cali now. You look to be about 15+ years younger than me, which is probably why it only took you a month to get pregnant (that happened to me with my first at 27) but that doesn't matter, Lol. Now I face a whole new set of risks with my "advanced maternal age!" Why don't they just say, "yeah... you're too old honey!" HA ;) Anywhoo, YAH US! Let the adventure begin!!!


----------



## glbaby1

Congrats to you too Denyse! Looks like you, me and trying4girl are all due August 7th! My youngest daughter was born August 5th, so hopefully I will be a few weeks early again like my first three babies. No sharing of birthdays amongst siblings unless your twins! Can you imagine the chaos! haha!!! Summer is an absolutely horrible time to be pregnant. At least it was for me. But at this point, beggars can't be choosers, right!
:dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

glbaby1 said:


> Congrats to you too Denyse! Looks like you, me and trying4girl are all due August 7th! My youngest daughter was born August 5th, so hopefully I will be a few weeks early again like my first three babies. No sharing of birthdays amongst siblings unless your twins! Can you imagine the chaos! haha!!! Summer is an absolutely horrible time to be pregnant. At least it was for me. But at this point, beggars can't be choosers, right!
> :dust:

I'm excited about having a baby in the summertime...our son was born in January (he was due at the end of December). Plus if our due date is accurate, it would be 2 days before our 7th wedding anniversary :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ladies of August 2014 babas

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2067579-due-august-2014-open-anyone-12.html


----------



## glbaby1

Can someone walk me though how to add the tickers to the signature panel? I copy the URL into the edit signature panel, but when I hit preview, I don't see them. Just a bunch of letters and what not. What am I missing here?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It doesn't take HTML codes only BB codes


----------



## glbaby1

hopefulfor1st said:


> It doesn't take HTML codes only BB codes

Ok, cool. I will try it again. Also, I clicked on the chinese gender link you posted and it said "boy." The one I checked last night on countdown said "girl." With my three girls, the prediction was right for the first two but wrong for the third on countdown. Gonna check the chart you posted to compare. I wonder if it really does work???


----------



## Bee Bee

glbaby1 said:


> Congrats to you too Denyse! Looks like you, me and trying4girl are all due August 7th! My youngest daughter was born August 5th, so hopefully I will be a few weeks early again like my first three babies. No sharing of birthdays amongst siblings unless your twins! Can you imagine the chaos! haha!!! Summer is an absolutely horrible time to be pregnant. At least it was for me. But at this point, beggars can't be choosers, right!
> :dust:

I'm hoping for my BFP so I can have an August baby as well! My birthday is in August (the 19th) and would love to have that as my gift next year! hehehe


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here's to another christmas I can't drink lol


----------



## Jrepp

Well, im back from the doctor and more misserable than when I left the house. I still have no internet access besides my phone and the internet company wants to charge me $85 to come look at the wires. 

As far as my appointment went, the doctor came in tears and appologized for my miscarriage. She said if she thought I was going to miscarry she would have done tests to see why. The hospital contracted a reproductivr endocrinologist once a week, and she fought to get me a spot. She wants me to go now instead of waiting 6 months and countless more miscarriages. Im a nervoys wreck. I never dreamed it would be this difficult to get pregnant. The silver lining is that she said the problem isnt in getting pregnant but sustaining the pregnancy until it can sustain itself.


----------



## glbaby1

So sorry for your loss jrepp! I'm sure that you must be devastated. I can't even imagine. Great news that you can see the RE sooner rather than later. Don't give up and best of luck to you!


----------



## DSemcho

Aww Jrepp Hunny :( *hugs*



I got one oft hose fertility readings done by Cheri22.


Spoiler
They are showing me a little boy and they relate him to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

They are showing me someone who I always going to see exactly what is needed and then takes care of it. He is the type that is always going to be honorable. The type that is always going to ensure that he understands what is needed of him and he is always going to pull through. I am seeing him always looking for what he can do to make better, and always very logical in his approach of things. Often using common sense with things, that people seem to forget, and coming up with ideas that make it a lot easier, faster and better than how it was being done previous.

I am seeing him with his hair a bit more on the fine side, and seems to start to go bald in his 20s. They are showing him to always have a slender build, and wears clothes that are a bit more 'dressy casual".

When it comes to career paths, they are showing him working in engineering.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 28. They will have two boys of their own


----------



## Bee Bee

DSemcho said:


> Aww Jrepp Hunny :( *hugs*
> 
> 
> 
> I got one oft hose fertility readings done by Cheri22.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> They are showing me a little boy and they relate him to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
> 
> They are showing me someone who I always going to see exactly what is needed and then takes care of it. He is the type that is always going to be honorable. The type that is always going to ensure that he understands what is needed of him and he is always going to pull through. I am seeing him always looking for what he can do to make better, and always very logical in his approach of things. Often using common sense with things, that people seem to forget, and coming up with ideas that make it a lot easier, faster and better than how it was being done previous.
> 
> I am seeing him with his hair a bit more on the fine side, and seems to start to go bald in his 20s. They are showing him to always have a slender build, and wears clothes that are a bit more 'dressy casual".
> 
> When it comes to career paths, they are showing him working in engineering.
> 
> When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 28. They will have two boys of their own

Nice read! Feb isn't too far off! Hope thats your conceive month!

I have one waiting from her too! XD;; Been waiting patiently for it. A bunch of my TTC buddies did too but they all got them rushed, not me though! lol


----------



## DSemcho

I admit I got the rush lol. Feb is when we decided we might do IVF to lol.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp that sounds great that you are going for testing now! Hopefully they can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Bee Bee

Hahaha! I dont blame you DSemcho! Sort of wishing I had myself! 

AFM: Funny thing just happened. Hubby is freezing in the house right now because it is very cold outside. I am BURNING up! He doesn't understand why I am so hot. I told him that my BBT temps were up. Still didn't understand, so I had him take him current temp and I took mine. He's sitting at 97.8, I'm sitting at 99.0 

Now he understands XD

Hopefully they stay high! Tomorrow is the day before my period so I could totally see a giant dip tomorrow, but hopefully, if it doesn't then I might be getting a BFP soon. I hope!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> Hahaha! I dont blame you DSemcho! Sort of wishing I had myself!
> 
> AFM: Funny thing just happened. Hubby is freezing in the house right now because it is very cold outside. I am BURNING up! He doesn't understand why I am so hot. I told him that my BBT temps were up. Still didn't understand, so I had him take him current temp and I took mine. He's sitting at 97.8, I'm sitting at 99.0
> 
> Now he understands XD
> 
> Hopefully they stay high! Tomorrow is the day before my period so I could totally see a giant dip tomorrow, but hopefully, if it doesn't then I might be getting a BFP soon. I hope!

Come on twinsie!!!! :dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bee Bee said:


> Hahaha! I dont blame you DSemcho! Sort of wishing I had myself!
> 
> AFM: Funny thing just happened. Hubby is freezing in the house right now because it is very cold outside. I am BURNING up! He doesn't understand why I am so hot. I told him that my BBT temps were up. Still didn't understand, so I had him take him current temp and I took mine. He's sitting at 97.8, I'm sitting at 99.0
> 
> Now he understands XD
> 
> Hopefully they stay high! Tomorrow is the day before my period so I could totally see a giant dip tomorrow, but hopefully, if it doesn't then I might be getting a BFP soon. I hope!

Test!!


----------



## Bee Bee

hopefulfor1st said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I dont blame you DSemcho! Sort of wishing I had myself!
> 
> AFM: Funny thing just happened. Hubby is freezing in the house right now because it is very cold outside. I am BURNING up! He doesn't understand why I am so hot. I told him that my BBT temps were up. Still didn't understand, so I had him take him current temp and I took mine. He's sitting at 97.8, I'm sitting at 99.0
> 
> Now he understands XD
> 
> Hopefully they stay high! Tomorrow is the day before my period so I could totally see a giant dip tomorrow, but hopefully, if it doesn't then I might be getting a BFP soon. I hope!
> 
> Test!!Click to expand...

I shall tomorrow! 

Been BFN so far. But only 10DPO today. 11 DPO tomorrow of 12 day LP.


----------



## glbaby1

Got message from OB saying my beta HCG was 87! So its official. If only took three different HPT and a positive Beta to convince me it's real! YAH!!!! Stay put baby!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

glbaby1 said:


> Got message from OB saying my beta HCG was 87! So its official. If only took three different HPT and a positive Beta to convince me it's real! YAH!!!! Stay put baby!!!

Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I had one test left so I thought I may as well and use it this morning before our doctor's appointment to see if there was any progression. I'd say there is!! The second line came up in line 15 seconds. :happydance: 
 



Attached Files:







bfpNov25-26.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 39


----------



## DSemcho

Yay Denyse!!


I went to the doctor today, and she swabbed my cervix and there was quite a bit of orange/red on it. Then when she swabbed again there was nothing. And she said she didn't see anything abnormal in my vagina or with my cervix, so either I'm pregnant or AF is coming! She said that maybe the pain I had Sunday night was just from my cervix experiencing the "trauma" that is my husband's penis lol.


----------



## Bee Bee

UGH. I'm feeling really neurotic today! Still BFN at 11 DPO, AF is due tomorrow (or possibly Thursday) Absolutely 0 signs of AF. Several signs of Preg though and my temps are still high (which, they plummeted at this DPO last cycle). And I just have a gut feeling that I can't shake. 

I might go grab a FRER at lunch today. Still debating it. :shrug: I just wish I knew one way or the other. Because I know that just because I have - tests, doesn't mean I am not pregnant and just because I haven't seen AF doesn't mean that I am. 

Blah. I'm just gonna stick my nose into my work today and try to get through it as well as I can...


----------



## DSemcho

I'm right along with you Bee.... AF is due Thurs/Fri and I have this weird feeling I might be to... I've even been wanting to make out a birthing plan  But I'm trying to ignore it as much as possible. Maybe this is good signs for both of us?? :D


----------



## Bee Bee

DSemcho said:


> I'm right along with you Bee.... AF is due Thurs/Fri and I have this weird feeling I might be to... I've even been wanting to make out a birthing plan  But I'm trying to ignore it as much as possible. Maybe this is good signs for both of us?? :D

 I hope so! (lol I already know my birth plan for the most part)

Today is yoga day, so hopefully that'll help calm me down a bit...


----------



## DSemcho

They don't have any yoga classes here =/ They used to, but they were always full. The only thing I have decided is no epidural, and I want the placenta to naturally fall out


----------



## Jrepp

Whats the other option? 

Have any of you tried natural progesterone cream?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Happy to report that my doctor confirmed my pregnancy today. EDD is August 7, 2014 :happydance:

We go back to see him when I'm 12-14 weeks for our first scan and blood work. So excited!

Good luck to all of you wonderful ladies still waiting to test. :dust:


----------



## PJS1982

Blah. 11/12 dpo today and BFN. No symptoms whatsoever. No PreAF symptoms and zero preg. AF due in 2 or 3 days. I really hate the TWW. I wish it was like in the Sims, as soon as you conceive you hear lullaby music lol


----------



## fabmomindc

Witch got me this morning, so I'm out.
Congratulations to all the new BFPs and sorry to those AF got


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp alot of times after birth they give u a needle in the leg that helps the placenta detach and be delivered quicker, ensures less chance of infection from retained tissue.


----------



## DSemcho

A day and a half left :D


----------



## Beth3107

I'm out. AF rocked up four days early :(. See some of you in December and congrats to you lucky ones xxx


----------



## glbaby1

DenyseGiguere said:


> Happy to report that my doctor confirmed my pregnancy today. EDD is August 7, 2014 :happydance:
> 
> We go back to see him when I'm 12-14 weeks for our first scan and blood work. So excited!
> 
> Good luck to all of you wonderful ladies still waiting to test. :dust:

Yah! Congrats Denyse!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bee Bee

12 DPO, BFN

Pretty sure AF is gonna get me! Spotting and crampy this morning. 12 day luteal phase, so AF is due today or possibly tomorrow. I think I'm out, but I'll let you ladies know for sure when I am.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> 12 DPO, BFN
> 
> Pretty sure AF is gonna get me! Spotting and crampy this morning. 12 day luteal phase, so AF is due today or possibly tomorrow. I think I'm out, but I'll let you ladies know for sure when I am.

I am still keeping everything crossed that she doesn't show. I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. If not this month, next month for sure!!! :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

glbaby1 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Happy to report that my doctor confirmed my pregnancy today. EDD is August 7, 2014 :happydance:
> 
> We go back to see him when I'm 12-14 weeks for our first scan and blood work. So excited!
> 
> Good luck to all of you wonderful ladies still waiting to test. :dust:
> 
> Yah! Congrats Denyse!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you :) We are pretty excited!!

I had some spotting on and off the past few days but nothing so far today. Lots of nausea though and cramping/pressure near my uterus. Things are developing in there! :)


----------



## Bee Bee

DenyseGiguere said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 12 DPO, BFN
> 
> Pretty sure AF is gonna get me! Spotting and crampy this morning. 12 day luteal phase, so AF is due today or possibly tomorrow. I think I'm out, but I'll let you ladies know for sure when I am.
> 
> I am still keeping everything crossed that she doesn't show. I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. If not this month, next month for sure!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Denyse! As i said in our group, I'm amazingly zen about it despite the fact that I thought this was our month. I'll keep watching ym temps and such the next few days to confirm AF. They're still much higher than they should be, but they are on a decline which suggests AF. But i do know that you had some spotting before your BFP.


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> I think I'm gonna punch my husband when I get home from work. He knows about the spotting, and I just told him the earliest I can test would possibly be Tuesday and he went "So?".... And then he told me I shouldn't even take one, and I said well I have to on Thanksgiving or my Birthday (28th or 29th) and he said "No, you don't. We didn't even do anything this cycle or even have sex that much." And I was like so what are you saying? He goes, "YOU. ARE. NOT. PREGNANT."....

What a jerk!! I hope he's being less doughy now. 



hopefulfor1st said:


> tracdesi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracdesi said:
> 
> 
> Me too, I've always O'd between cd 17-19, this cycle is the first that I've o'd on CD 13 or 14
> I went to the doctor and asked if I could have fsh tested cause I'm CD1 today and he said no and said I "just need to relax".
> I've been crying all day and just feel like these male doctors really have no idea, he says I'm too anxious, well here's a thought, why not order the test, it takes two seconds, and maybe I wont feel so anxious? or instead I should just "relax" and wait to see if I have a problem or not.
> ?
> 
> Then find a female doc?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the tip- I have tried there aren't too many to start with and I called the females none are taking new patients.Click to expand...
> 
> Keep trying every few weeks- people are dying all the time!Click to expand...

Omg that's hilarious!!



DSemcho said:


> Yay Denyse!!
> 
> 
> I went to the doctor today, and she swabbed my cervix and there was quite a bit of orange/red on it. Then when she swabbed again there was nothing. And she said she didn't see anything abnormal in my vagina or with my cervix, so either I'm pregnant or AF is coming! She said that maybe the pain I had Sunday night was just from my cervix experiencing the "trauma" that is my husband's penis lol.

I'm sorry! Those damn penises can be quite brutal sometimes



Bee Bee said:


> 12 DPO, BFN
> 
> Pretty sure AF is gonna get me! Spotting and crampy this morning. 12 day luteal phase, so AF is due today or possibly tomorrow. I think I'm out, but I'll let you ladies know for sure when I am.

I hope you aren't out! 



DenyseGiguere said:


> glbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Happy to report that my doctor confirmed my pregnancy today. EDD is August 7, 2014 :happydance:
> 
> We go back to see him when I'm 12-14 weeks for our first scan and blood work. So excited!
> 
> Good luck to all of you wonderful ladies still waiting to test. :dust:
> 
> Yah! Congrats Denyse!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) We are pretty excited!!
> 
> I had some spotting on and off the past few days but nothing so far today. Lots of nausea though and cramping/pressure near my uterus. Things are developing in there! :)Click to expand...

Did you call the dr at all? I would be worried about the spotting.

AFM: waiting for the doctor to call for my follow up and re appointment, but found some interesting things on gluten intolerance and progesterone deficiency/hormonal imbalance. I've been gluten intolerant for 8 years now. I'm going to ask the dr about progesterone.


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna punch my husband when I get home from work. He knows about the spotting, and I just told him the earliest I can test would possibly be Tuesday and he went "So?".... And then he told me I shouldn't even take one, and I said well I have to on Thanksgiving or my Birthday (28th or 29th) and he said "No, you don't. We didn't even do anything this cycle or even have sex that much." And I was like so what are you saying? He goes, "YOU. ARE. NOT. PREGNANT."....
> 
> What a jerk!! I hope he's being less doughy now.
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Yay Denyse!!
> 
> 
> I went to the doctor today, and she swabbed my cervix and there was quite a bit of orange/red on it. Then when she swabbed again there was nothing. And she said she didn't see anything abnormal in my vagina or with my cervix, so either I'm pregnant or AF is coming! She said that maybe the pain I had Sunday night was just from my cervix experiencing the "trauma" that is my husband's penis lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry! Those damn penises can be quite brutal sometimesClick to expand...

Omg that made me almost spit out my piece of steak I was eating lololol. And yes he's being a little bit more better since I went to the doctor and she said the spotting is either I'm definitely pregnant or early AF spotting.


----------



## glbaby1

Jrepp said:


> Whats the other option?
> 
> Have any of you tried natural progesterone cream?

Did your RE recommend progesterone cream? I just finished a clinical research paper for Grad school about reproductive technology and what I discovered about progest., is that 8% suppositories and gels are used during luteal phase to build lining to sustain atachment if your levels are low, and Creams are used more often in menopausal situation. But I am sure creams are used in the latter as well. I also learned that it can cause weird symptoms. Has your DH been tested thus far?


----------



## Jrepp

I haven't seen the re yet, they are going to try to get me in before the end of the year so it's covered by insurance.

My husband has not been tested yet. I am able to get pregnant (2 miscarriages prove it), just not able to stay that way, so everyone is thinking that the problem lies with me not him.


----------



## al22003

AF got me. I'm out this month. See ya'll in December.


----------



## DSemcho

Feeling nauseous tonight (10:30pm)&#8230; I know it's not from being hungry cause I ate at 7pm.. =/


----------



## MomOf3Girls

AF found me today. :cry: So sorry to hear those that also got visited by the witch. :hugs: Congrats to those that got :bfp:! Have a wonderful pregnancy.

I think for next month I want to try and hold out for testing on Christmas Eve. I may be able to test sooner, but going to try holding out. :haha: It'll depend on when I o, but testing time should fall around Christmas or a few days before possibly. If bfp, I think it would be fun to put the test in DH's stocking and let him find it. :winkwink:


----------



## Jrepp

Im really depressed right now. My doctors assistant jut called ans confirmed that the re wont be able to see me until february and she said to hold off on the progesterone until after ive seen the re.

All I want is to give my husband a family and I feel like such a failure and broken because I cant seem to keep a baby in. I could potentially jave 2-3 more miscarriages before seeing the re and its difficult because I feel like it could all be fixed with a simple hormonal supplement.


----------



## DSemcho

Having a weird feeling... Wondering if anyone else has had it before.. So I had a hard dull throb on the right side,and now that part of me internally feels cold but like through the front to the back, with a now slight stab in my lower back...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Having a weird feeling... Wondering if anyone else has had it before.. So I had a hard dull throb on the right side,and now that part of me internally feels cold but like through the front to the back, with a now slight stab in my lower back...

That does sound odd, can't say I've ever experienced or heard of it!


----------



## Lijsken87

Well AF Arrived and I'm out again.


Woke up in the middle of the night feeling sore....took a tablet and tried to sleep agagin...but half an hour later it hit so so bad. I got up and went into the bathroom, feeling like I was about to vomit. And then lay on the bathroom floor moaning and crying. Tried not to wake DH up...but as time went on it got unbearable. Went back to wake DH up just as it hit it's peak. I've never ever ever had it like I had last night. I was screaming for about an hour. It wasn't the waves of contractions I normally get with AF....it was constant unbearable pain. My insides felt as hard as a rock and I actually really thought it would kill me! It was so so terrible.

DH was asking what to do, he said we need to get to the hospital, but I couldn't be touched or moved, just kept screaming. He called a nurse on call number and all the poor nurse could hear was screams and they said to get to the hospital


of course by the time I went to the stupid hospital the pain killers were kicking in and it was just down to the contractions again.....They took a few tests, including a pregnancy test...but...duh....negative.


and three hours later they sent me home.

....so the bottom line...the witch got me and I'm out. And tired of being a woman!!


----------



## DSemcho

Could the pain have been gas or constipation? When I get REALLY bad gas cramps, I have to curl up in the fetal position and take a pain pill to help.. It's really bad. I'm crying when it happens and all.


----------



## glbaby1

Jrepp said:


> I haven't seen the re yet, they are going to try to get me in before the end of the year so it's covered by insurance.
> 
> My husband has not been tested yet. I am able to get pregnant (2 miscarriages prove it), just not able to stay that way, so everyone is thinking that the problem lies with me not him.

Jrepp... my heart is breaking for you :(. So sorry you have to go through this. Is there another RE in your town you could possible see sooner? I am surprised that your OB didn't refer you sooner. PLEASE don't put this all on your shoulders. Especially since you don't know what's causing the problem yet. There are so many intricacies that go into reproduction, and it can be ANYTHING, including DH. When my DH got his semen results back, his ego was a bit bruised, but it did help shed some light as to what was causing the issue for us because all of my blood work and test came back fine. Just because fertilization takes place doesn't mean that all is well necessarily with DH. When you do get in to see the RE, both of you and your DH will be tested and you will get to the bottom of this. But your going to drive yourself crazy with guilt and anxiety if you assume all of the responsibility. See if you can get in for at least a consult with a different RE to get the ball rolling. If you get a chance take a glance at these articles for a little more in site. Feel better hun!:hugs:

https://www.healthline.com/health-b...sperm-morphology-and-recurrent-pregnancy-loss

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10335472

https://obgyn.ucla.edu/body.cfm?id=200


----------



## DSemcho

Tested with a FRER this AM and it was a BFN&#8230;. But while cleaning I accidentally pricked my finger with a needle and decided to do an IC with the whole blood technique (but I accidentally put a little to much water)&#8230; Has anyone ever used that method and been accurate because I got this.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/8b08d603-64f5-4609-b943-fcbf2cd9e60d_zps88868f46.jpg

Slightly darker IRL.


----------



## Jrepp

I see a line ds, and I hope you get a pee positive soon


----------



## phaedypants

AF for me. :(


----------



## salu_34

I was hoping by this point I would be able to update with a BFP or a sign that AF was showing, but nothing. I still, at least I think, haven't even ovulated yet. OvuFriend never recorded anything, I think it was the two-day fever I had that messed everything up. I had my usual watery/EWCM before I was suppose to O, then went into some creamy/sticky CM, then back to EWCM/watery CM, now for the past few days it's been creamy. Today I had a lot of creamy/yellowish tinged CM. AF is suppose to arrive tomorrow, usually I have some EWCM or none really at all, followed with some spotting, but I haven't had any of that. So, I guess it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## Bee Bee

Sorry Ladies! AF finally got me! Heading over to December thread! I hope to see NONE of you there! ;P hahaha


----------



## MKAC2005

AF got me again a day early, here's hoping for December!


----------



## Mrs W 11

:dust: :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## xEmmaDx

I finally got my BFP today!!!! I can't believe it, 13 months trying and finally got there :) took a first response and got a line (not quite as dark as test line but it was there) then took a clear blue digital and it says PREGNANT!! 1-2 weeks. I'm 13DPO so still early but super excited!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats emma!


----------



## glbaby1

xEmmaDx said:


> I finally got my BFP today!!!! I can't believe it, 13 months trying and finally got there :) took a first response and got a line (not quite as dark as test line but it was there) then took a clear blue digital and it says PREGNANT!! 1-2 weeks. I'm 13DPO so still early but super excited!!

Yah! Congrats Emma! Come join us on the August Due Date thread!


----------



## xEmmaDx

glbaby1 said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> I finally got my BFP today!!!! I can't believe it, 13 months trying and finally got there :) took a first response and got a line (not quite as dark as test line but it was there) then took a clear blue digital and it says PREGNANT!! 1-2 weeks. I'm 13DPO so still early but super excited!!
> 
> Yah! Congrats Emma! Come join us on the August Due Date thread!Click to expand...

Thanks, will do, still can't believe it!!


----------



## DSemcho

Help!? I thought I O'ed on the 15/16th... And then had spotting on 21/22NOV and smaller spotting between 23 - 25NOV.... Now this. (The bottom test)

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/7b650fd9-a963-4df7-b4c1-d39344ac6605_zpsf1da3fe9.jpg


----------



## Rozzer

DS have you taken a HpT?


----------



## Leinzlove

Dsem: Take a pg test!!! Those OPKs all look negative to me. GL!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Dsemcho r u sure u don't have pcos?


----------



## DSemcho

I used to have PCOS, but all of my stuff went back to normal when I met my husband (hormone levels, period lengths, etc). I'm just astonished that yesterdays is darker than the 19ths... 

I took a IC at like 4:30am, and I swear I see something barely, but more so when inverted.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=203515


Blood is still BFP... Seeing if DH will prick his finger for a try.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=203516


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> I used to have PCOS, but all of my stuff went back to normal when I met my husband (hormone levels, period lengths, etc). I'm just astonished that yesterdays is darker than the 19ths...
> 
> I took a IC at like 4:30am, and I swear I see something barely, but more so when inverted.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=203515
> 
> 
> Blood is still BFP... Seeing if DH will prick his finger for a try.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=203516


Ok but you know it is impossible to be cured of pcos. It is likely the source of all your dark opks, I feel like I see something on that ic but when inverted it looks alot thicker than the control. Try a frer it would def show up straight away! Can't really comment on the blood as don't know enough about it. Flibberty was getting positives on blood when not preg though


----------



## DSemcho

Only reason I doubt is cause the past 3 years I haven't had this happen with OPKs


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Then test again with a frer!


----------



## DSemcho

I think I'm gonna wait til Sunday or Monday


----------



## salu_34

AF was suppose to arrive yesterday, got nothing. Literally had a few spots of red when wiping in the afternoon and evening, and nothing else. Had a massive temp drop down to 35.82 yesterday morning. This morning went up to 36.19. No spotting or sign of AF yet, had some cramping when I woke up. Is it possible that I ovulated and OF didn't register it, since I was sick and the temp drop could in some way be implantation dip? This lack, or there of, of ovulating has be very confused this month.


----------



## Jrepp

Test ds test


----------



## DSemcho

I'm at work and can't get a FRER til then!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I did'nt get my BFP I had a spontaneous MC :angel:


----------



## DSemcho

Aww hopin :( I'm sorry hun.


----------



## alicarr74

The witch showed up


----------



## Gohan3117

The :witch: got me this afternoon. Onto next cycle! :spermy:


----------



## DSemcho

FRER from tonight :/

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/df106cd0-02e9-4349-9a0a-6a8522bac44c_zpse7b7032e.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

I think I see a line. Am I seeing things?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I thought I saw something but can't pick up anything on an invert!


----------



## DSemcho

I'm supposed to be 15/16 DPO... And had spotting between the 21st - 25th (first two days were most), but today at 11:15am I have this...


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/e28c327e-3b50-4534-93cf-0380a2cc4dca_zps84efc1c1.jpg


----------



## Buttercup84

AF arrived, right on schedule :( on to cycle 5 I go! Fc for a xmas bfp...


----------



## salu_34

3 days late for AF. Temp went up again to 36.37 after the huge dip Friday morning. I'm not going to test at all until next Friday/Saturday, as I think AF may be late because of the fever I had when I was suppose to ovulate. Part of me deep down is hoping this is a good sign, but I've had two cycles that were almost 40 days, so I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Dsemcho might just be the pcos flaring up again. I had a 60 day cycle when I had a + opk and ewcm about every 10 days.


----------



## DSemcho

I hope not... Had this tonight so we BD'd

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/50bf99a2-8d2c-4c3b-a9ac-98d574a63087_zps86df1146.jpg


----------



## PJS1982

Out as of Nov 29. AF got me right on time. :/


----------



## DSemcho

Boo. I'm sorry PJS!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm back. :cry: Sadly miscarried last week at 5+3!


----------



## DSemcho

Awww brunette *hugs*


----------



## Leinzlove

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm back. :cry: Sadly miscarried last week at 5+3!

I'm so sorry hun! :hugs: May you get a super sticky soon. My heart breaks for you! :cry:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lost our bubba last night- was in er suspected ectopic.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Hopeful :hugs:


----------



## countrygirl3

hopefulfor1st said:


> Lost our bubba last night- was in er suspected ectopic.

I'm so sorry ... my heart goes out to you.


----------



## DSemcho

Aww hopeful I'm so sorry for your loss =/ Do they know if it was ectopic or not?



AFM - They did a qualitative pregnancy test on me at medical today when I went in about my second ovulation in one cycle (without a period). The level will say positive at 20 and negative at 19 so we shall see. I'm waiting on the results. Oh and they couldn't get a vein out of the bend of my elbow and blew out the vein on top of my right hand. Cervix is squishy and warm and slightly high, doctor told me she didn't want to get my hopes up but a squishy cervix is a sign of pregnancy.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The pain has eased so hopefully ok- I was in sooo much pain I was crying and couldn't stand- guess that's normal though! I do have a quant hcg tomorrow to check its going down. 

Oh and dsemcho- my cannula site....

https://s27.postimg.org/rd4ryyzs3/image.jpg
image share


----------



## salu_34

Sorry for your loss Brunette and Hopefull.

AFM: Still no sign of AF, temp is kind of all over the place. Had some dips, now this morning, rose to 36.35. I'm suspecting AF will arrive soon, as I don't think my temps are high enough to suspect a BFP. If I don't seeAF by tomorrow morning, I'm going to test.


----------



## Jrepp

Im sorry brunette and hopeful! My heart goes out to you.

Ds, I'm eagerly awaiting your results! Have you told your hubby?

Salu - it doesn't look like you ovulated yet to me. Have you called the doctor to see what they say?


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry hopeful... My heart breaks for you! Hugs!


----------



## salu_34

Jrepp said:


> Im sorry brunette and hopeful! My heart goes out to you.
> 
> Ds, I'm eagerly awaiting your results! Have you told your hubby?
> 
> Salu - it doesn't look like you ovulated yet to me. Have you called the doctor to see what they say?

Not yet. I had two cycles in the summer that were 34 and 39 days long, so, as much as I would LOVE to get a BFP out of this cycle, I think this is what this cycle is turning out to be.


----------



## Leinzlove

salu: May you get out of limbo soon! And hopefully you see your BFP!


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> Ds, I'm eagerly awaiting your results! Have you told your hubby?


He knows everything that is going on, but as I expected it was negative. The sensitivity is 20 though so idk. But I'm pretty sure it was right. When I went in to the doctor she wasn't sure what caused the second ovulation and found it odd also. She did hint that I should lose weight, but I've been trying to for over a year now so I guess I'll just have to push harder. She is also going to test my progesterone level when I ovulate next cycle, so let's see how that goes. I'm currently 6/7DPO so I've got about 8 days before I should get my menses. And judging by that, I won't get to really try in my December cycle because my DH is going to the states for 3 weeks for work at the beginning of January, but we will see if we might get lucky. I've kinda been avoinding BnB and I don't know why. I seem to be wanting to take a much more relaxed approach to TTC honestly.


----------



## Katiepie

:hugs: how are you doing? 



alicarr74 said:


> The witch showed up


----------

